# Sticky  Major League Wrestling Thread



## USAUSA1

From my understanding, bein sports programming varies in each country. I think bein sports USA air exclusive programming like college basketball that you won't see in the middle East.


----------



## Corey

DoucheyLifter said:


> Does anyone know how to watch MLW Fusion if we don't get the channel here in the US?


They just added the first 3 episodes to their Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/BeINsportUSA/videos


----------



## DoucheyLifter

Thanks! Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I have watched all three on BeIN and plan to keep on doing so.

@Ignis Scientia ;


Jake Hager just opened the show vs Jeff Cobb aka Matanza from LU. They really played up Jake's size and strength and he looked pretty good. He used the ankle lock as his finisher. He has Col. Robert Parker as his mouthpiece and is billed as a Bellator fighter as well.


----------



## Corey

THE MAN said:


> @Ignis Scientia ;
> 
> 
> Jake Hager just opened the show vs Jeff Cobb aka Matanza from LU. They really played up Jake's size and strength and he looked pretty good. He used the ankle lock as his finisher. He has Col. Robert Parker as his mouthpiece and is billed as a Bellator fighter as well.


Oh shit, I can't wait to see that. That whole package sounds like it's MLW Championship material. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Corey said:


> Oh shit, I can't wait to see that. That whole package sounds like it's MLW Championship material. (Y)


Rich Swann also debuted against Kotto Brazil. Lot of flying moves. The main event is Sami Callihan vs Joey Janela, so it's been a pretty good show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

THE MAN said:


> @Ignis Scientia ;
> 
> 
> Jake Hager just opened the show vs Jeff Cobb aka Matanza from LU. They really played up Jake's size and strength and he looked pretty good. He used the ankle lock as his finisher. He has Col. Robert Parker as his mouthpiece and is billed as a Bellator fighter as well.


:wow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ignis Scientia said:


> :wow


I honestly thought the announcers treated him with more respect than I pretty much ever heard in WWE. They def. conveyed how imposing he was which should be a given with a man of his size and background . It was really nice to see him again.

In case anyone is interested, tomorrow MLW Fusion is two hours long as they recap their Battle Riot show.


----------



## jackjackson

DAZN is a new streaming service coming to the US offering overseas sports and entertainment.


----------



## Tha Pope

MLW Fusion is the first wrestling show I've watched all the way through in maybe a year. It's decent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I actually liked their Battle Riot match. Enjoyed it more than the Rumble and Schiavone's voice just adds something extra for me.


----------



## Tha Pope

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I actually liked their Battle Riot match. Enjoyed it more than the Rumble and Schiavone's voice just adds something extra for me.


Fucking pissed he didn't say "This is the biggest night in the history of our sport" then something about the NWO running a muck.


----------



## Stetho

Can't see the first 13 shows on their youtube channel


----------



## volde

Stetho said:


> Can't see the first 13 shows on their youtube channel


Region blocked. There are some sites that allow to download videos from youtube and they tend to bypass these region blocks.


----------



## Corey

Stetho said:


> Can't see the first 13 shows on their youtube channel


Did you try beIN Sports USA's channel as well? They get uploaded there too. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAQYs_ASvIM&list=PL5dXR9bHuKvn6WgTh2M6_rci0N20DJSoa


----------



## kovs27

Battle Riot was a fun match. MLW show isn't a bad watch at all. Really enjoying Team Filthy.


----------



## Stetho

Corey said:


> Did you try beIN Sports USA's channel as well? They get uploaded there too. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAQYs_ASvIM&list=PL5dXR9bHuKvn6WgTh2M6_rci0N20DJSoa


Won't work as well 
I don't get how a company with an actual brain could decide to region lock their content. Inacessibility is what pretty much killed Lucha Underground.
I hope the 14th episode being avalaible everywhere is the beginning of something and not just a mistake


----------



## Tha Masta

Well, I can't watch on tv anymore. Comcast has stopped airing Bein Sports. The notice says their business agreement has ended. They pay Bein to air the channel. So, now Bein wants more money. Guess I'll have to watch on YouTube now.


----------



## Stetho

Really like their main event scene at the moment. The lower card not so much, looks a bit random and lacks the sport vibe.
Lawlor vs Hager hypes me a lot.


----------



## USAUSA1

Both comcast and Verizon drop the network. Major blow to MLw and soccer fans.


----------



## Tha Pope

USAUSA1 said:


> Both comcast and Verizon drop the network. Major blow to MLw and soccer fans.


I was seriously puzzled when I checked my recording it was an hour of "Comcast doesn't carry this station" ads.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I really dig MLW, but there are some annoyances in their booking that continue to frustrate me.

They have a monthly Top 10 Ranking which Tom Lawlor has been atop for three months in a row, yet he is only going to get an eventual title shot because he won Battle Riot. Names end up on the Top 10 List that haven't even appeared on TV before then and guys get #1 Contender matches regardless of their ranking. 

There was no build at all to crowning Tag Team and Middleweight champions. I thought they had made mention of a tag tournament, but ended up being just a (albeit fun) three way match to determine champs. And I am not one to care about having a title for smaller guys and still have some of them fight for the Heavyweight belt, but all but maybe 3-4 members of the roster are smaller than heavyweight and the champs like Strickland and Low Ki are certainly not heavyweights. Just very odd that a Middleweight title is what they went with. And again, it is just randomly MJF vs Joey Ryan for it.


----------



## Stetho

Damn Teddy Hart can go


----------



## Corey

Damn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1028994929865965568


----------



## McNugget

MLW has some of the best post-production in wrestling. Their VTR, commentary, graphics, etc are all top-notch, much better than WWE.

And then the show starts, and I lose a lot of interest. The lower card talent is pretty rough, and the venue it's shot in is equally shoddy. The main-event talent are great, but there's a HUGE gulf between them and the rest of the card.

I hope they do well, because they clearly understand modern combat sports better than basically anyone in the American wrestling scene right now. But man, I just can't deal with the venue and the lower card talent right now. I hope they get picked up somewhere and get a cash injection that lets them book a nicer venue and a few cool tag teams or something to fill out the card.


----------



## Stetho

McNugget said:


> MLW has some of the best post-production in wrestling. Their VTR, commentary, graphics, etc are all top-notch, much better than WWE.
> 
> And then the show starts, and I lose a lot of interest. The lower card talent is pretty rough, and the venue it's shot in is equally shoddy. The main-event talent are great, but there's a HUGE gulf between them and the rest of the card.
> 
> I hope they do well, because they clearly understand modern combat sports better than basically anyone in the American wrestling scene right now. But man, I just can't deal with the venue and the lower card talent right now. I hope they get picked up somewhere and get a cash injection that lets them book a nicer venue and a few cool tag teams or something to fill out the card.


Completely agree. The top of the card especially feels cool with all the stable and the gang war aspect. 
But then you get to the mid/low card and it just looks like out of a wrestling school with no skills and no personalities.
There's ACH and Rich Swann in tag team action next week tho so it should be better.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

^ latest show. This was the first one I've watched from MLW and have one question. How the hell they get away with using names like ''Hart Foundation'' and ''War Games''?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am really into Lawlor and like his rivalry with Hager. Happy that Strickland no longer has the title and was surprised at Loki going over Hennigan clean. It's always a nice little hour of wrestling.


----------



## Corey

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> ^ latest show. This was the first one I've watched from MLW and have one question. How the hell they get away with using names like ''Hart Foundation'' and ''War Games''?


Not sure about Hart Foundation but I believe I read something about how they had the rights to use War Games because they ran the match in the first installment of MLW years ago after WCW went under.


----------



## Stopspot

I know I am a bit behind but I just finished the Battle Riot and I enjoyed that show a lot. The Riot itself being the obvious match of the night. Lawlor's build in it was real good. 

Lots of talented workers in MLW so I am going to make more of an effort to watch it regularly.


----------



## Stetho

Abyss promos and characters sucks so much in 2018 damn.
They should get rid of Matt Striker too, he's not the voice I want to hear on MLW.


----------



## Creative name

*Major League Wrestling*

Can anybody tell me if MLW is even worth following on YouTube? I see their roster and it's pretty solid. Any good storylines? Good match quality? And do they also post their events like wargames on their YouTube channel?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

*Re: Major League Wrestling*

There is already an MLW thread a bit down the page.

But to answer your question, it is very much worth following. As you mentioned they have a great roster, and their storylines are decent enough. All in all it is a very fun product that I look forward to watching each and every week.

War Games is a TV taping. The War Games match itself will be shown on this week's episode. The rest of the card will be shown on the TV show over the next few weeks.


----------



## Carter84

Stetho said:


> Damn Teddy Hart can go


I thought that to, the match against john ' to many names to count' was good solid, he's took some shit out in the past give it out to, nice to see seem as if he's keeping his head down, I'm from the U.K. I saw it on YouTube the other day, I thought I'd give a look wasn't too bad, was puzzled with Jimmy havoc he's a sweet inring performer too being there hopefully he knocks Sami ' the draw' Callahan out in war games after turning on him , ' what ya drinking Jimmy Stella? Was a bit cringe lol

Peace.


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23

MLW for me is the main wrestling promotion I am enjoying at the moment.


----------



## Carter84

WRESTLINGMASTER23 said:


> MLW for me is the main wrestling promotion I am enjoying at the moment.


That's cool, since we both live in the U.K. And have tons of decent promotions too, nice to hear that dude.

Peace.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I seen the latest episode of this and it seems good. Will make more of an effort to keep up with this.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046495038631342080
:lmao


----------



## sXeMope

Teddy Hart has a ton of talent but he's so fuckin' weird these days. His promos are just so weird to me. He goes off on these random little tangents and he sounds so robotic when he talks. In ring he can do a ton of stuff but watching him often feels like watching a 12 year old play a wrestling video game. Just big move after big move with no rhyme or reason to anything.

Watched the War Games match last night. Not sure what to think. Parts of it was okay but I hated some parts of it


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> Teddy Hart has a ton of talent but he's so fuckin' weird these days. His promos are just so weird to me. He goes off on these random little tangents and he sounds so robotic when he talks. In ring he can do a ton of stuff but watching him often feels like watching a 12 year old play a wrestling video game. *Just big move after big move with no rhyme or reason to anything.*
> 
> Watched the War Games match last night. Not sure what to think. Parts of it was okay but I hated some parts of it


That's been Teddy Hart for his entire career. :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

The promotion that gave me Jimmy Havoc vs Tom Lawlor in a Death Match with Tony Schiavone on commentary for it.

Perhaps the most surreal moment of 2018.


----------



## Stetho

Fenix & Pentagon vs Park and son for the tag team titles :mark:
In a certain way MLW is becoming what LU should have been


----------



## Obfuscation

Gonna be sitting here waiting for the PCO vs Brody King rematch.

Ball is in your court, MLW.


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched their War Games match and Pentagon vs. LA Park recently. Overall the show has some good production to it and a good collection of talent from places Impact, Mexico, LU, etc.


----------



## famicommander

I wish I had the channel this airs on. I never remember to go back to Youtube for the next episode.


----------



## Stetho

Jimmy Yuta is so green he could do photosynthesis. He has no place in a show that has any ambition at the moment.


----------



## Stopspot

Obfuscation said:


> Gonna be sitting here waiting for the PCO vs Brody King rematch.
> 
> Ball is in your court, MLW.


I think they just announced the rematch under no dq rules in Chicago so you are in luck


----------



## Obfuscation

And No DQ, to boot. Wonderful news.


----------



## Dave Santos

So watched a few episodes on YouTube. Amazing how they offer free shows on YouTube and have a great roster. I am curious how they make money? I know they have a TV deal but what else provides them revenue. I feel like the show has good production value. Being one hour long it is enjoyable to watch.War games was awesome.

Just got news that Konnan is coming out of retirement to wrestle at MLW.


----------



## shandcraig

this brand is doing great things it has a great name but fuck they need to rebrand that logo. The letters are tacky as fuck. They legit have some of the nicest designed wrestling belts in the business but then you have this ugly ass cheesy logo sitting in the middle of it.

With what they are doing now and just had a more professional look, I think this brand could take off.


----------



## Obfuscation

LA Park & PCO killing each other for ten minutes, doing topes & brutal apron spots like they're not 50 years old. Another coup for MLW.


----------



## Donnie

Over the past couple of weeks I have watched the first 11 episodes and I'm HOOKED 

The matches are great. Aries/ACH. Havoc/Strickland. The tag title 3 way. King/Strickland, all stand out in my mind. 

Tom Lawlor is AMAZING. I've seen him fight and heard him on WOR with shitty Brian, but I never watched any of his work before this, and I'm mad at myself for that. He's a great promo, a really good worker and could easily be the face of the entire company. What a get for MLW. 

Speaking of gets, motherfucking Low-Ki, who can suddenly talk and do it well :monkey If he doesn't burn this bridge to the ground like the 50 other ones, he'll be another perfect piece of MLW's puzzle. 

MLW's roster 11 episodes in is actually insane and I sit there like :wow every time someone unexpected shows up. From Aires, to Brody King to BAD BOY. The list is endless and I can't wait to see who shows up next. 

I love the presentation of the episodes and how multiple stories intertwin with one another and do so very well. For example, Jimmy Havoc walking backstage after his match with Shane accidently walking into Filthy and getting wreaked because of it, a logical start to a feud is always welcomed. "Blood on my uniform, God" 

I do get annoyed when they show footage from matches we haven't see, like the street fight between Shane and Havoc on the first episode being shown in clips. I wanted to see the whole thing not clips. Also, the heel to face alignment is a little murky, like one week Joey is a heel and the next he's feuding with MJF because he had the sex in his locker room. Little things like that are pretty annoying, but it's not enough to hamper my enjoyment. 

Hell, even Sami isn't enough to kill it for me, and bless his crappy heart he does try. 

My ears somehow managed to bleed and yet find nirvana the moment I heard Tony on commentary. God bless that man. 

Barrington Hughes is an interesting looking man, I wonder if he is the biggest wrestler going today? I did love him taking the bullet for Shane when the Death-Machines tried to collect the bounty. Friendship roud 

Col Parker is still alive and still living off Stone Cold's name. God Bless him as well. I LOVED him hitting on one of the 5 different backstage interviewers they have, leaving himself open to having his hat shit in. :lmao 

Salina De La Renta is someone I was completely unfamiliar with and I've fell in love with after a couple of weeks. She's killer in every respect. 

Lucha Bros rule. Nothing new here. 

So yeah, MLW has a new fan in me and I'll be watching the rest and every show going forward.


----------



## kovs27

The storylines are a little too basic and it's very easy to see what is going to happen next. The wrestling is very good. That's what keeps me watching.


----------



## TD Stinger

The last full episode I watched was the WarGames one. Think I saw the Pentagon vs. LA Park match too.

I need to get back into the swing of things with this show but damn there is so much wrestling out there nowadays.


----------



## Dave Santos

I noticed the show is kind of lacking in people who are heavier that can challenge for the heavyweight title. There are a lot of wrestlers in Low-Ki's weight and height class that are given shots for the heavy weight title. Yet they already have a middle weight belt and tons of wrestlers in that weight class. The few who are heavier or taller are not booked as threats.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

MLW? Is that the same promotion that died 15 years ago?


----------



## Chan Hung

MLW gives me a very early 80's vibe. I like it, it's almost like i'm watching some local territory 80s promotion.


----------



## Obfuscation

The latest Fusion editions from Fightland having a few matches I have to check out. Callihan vs Lawlor Street Fight & Ki vs Strickland II.



RealLegend Killer said:


> MLW? Is that the same promotion that died 15 years ago?


Yep; re-spawned.


----------



## njcam

*beIN SPORTS To Air First Ever Live MLW FUSION Special On Friday Night December 14*

http://wrestlingnews.co/mlw-news/be...w-fusion-special-on-friday-night-december-14/



> MLW issued the following press release, which is obviously huge news for the company:
> 
> beIN SPORTS TO AIR FIRST EVER LIVE MLW FUSION SPECIAL ON FRIDAY NIGHT DECEMBER 14TH
> 
> Miami event to be aired live on beIN SPORTS
> 
> MIAMI, FL – November 29, 2018 – On Friday night December 14th 8pm ET, Major League Wrestling will make history with its first ever live broadcast special taking place in Miami, Fla. to air on beIN SPORTS.
> 
> Viewers can expect the unexpected as MLW brings its brand of hybrid wrestling to live TV on beIN SPORTS featuring Tony Schiavone calling all the live pro wrestling action for the first time since 2001 on cable network television.
> 
> The night will feature a double main event as the leader of Los Ingobernables, Rush fights Rich Swann. The second main event will feature a high-intensity World Middleweight Championship ladder match with current World Middleweight Champion, MJF vs. Kotto Brazil vs. Dezmond Xavier vs. Andrew Everett vs. Jason Cade.
> 
> Preceding the main-event will be the CMLL Lightweight Champion, Dragon Lee vs. DJZ.
> 
> Fans who tune-in for MLW FUSION LIVE will also be treated to appearances throughout the star-studded special by World Heavyweight Champion Low Ki, “Filthy” Tom Lawlor, Salina de la Renta, the Hart Foundation, Tommy Dreamer and more.
> 
> Tickets to witness the event live in Miami start at $15 at MLWTickets.com. Tickets will also be available day of show at the box office.
> 
> General Public Doors Open: 6 p.m. with a bell time of: 7 p.m.


----------



## volde

Couldn't they find something better for Rush than Swann?


----------



## Stetho

Why can't they let Low Ki win cleanly? Having good names is good but you need to let them have good matches if you want to grow


----------



## MC

volde said:


> Couldn't they find something better for Rush than Swann?


Can they?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073963790000111616


----------



## volde

100% that it is going to end in some fuckery finish. I wonder how crowd will react.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Does anyone know why the Ladder Match ended up being so different than what was advertised? I know the story behind initial entrants like Jason Cade & Marko Stunt...but before the live show it was being marketed as Desmond Xavier, Andrew Everett, Kotto Brazil & El Hijo de LA Park. I get Teddy Hart was supposed to be a wild card entrant, but there was zero mention of why ****** Loco was suddenly in there.

Having the two championships differentiated by weight class is strange to me. I have zero issue with smaller guys challenging for heavyweight titles, but when 90% of the roster is a lightweight it seems odd to then introduce a Middleweight belt. It clearly is intended to be more midcard, but the division makes little sense. And both Teddy Hart and ****** Loco look to be larger than middleweights perhaps? 

I love MLW - quickly has become one of my favorite promotions - but there are still a lot of head scratchers when it comes to the booking. The in-ring product is really good though, and the talent roster is one of the best going.


----------



## Obfuscation

Anyone who doesn't expect a non-clean finish with Park vs Rush must not be aware of the ramifications among Lucha. That said, I don't care what goes down. I just want another violent brawl between the two. Which I'm 99% confident will be the result.


----------



## Yeah1993

WHERE IS THE SHOW WITH PARK/CALLIHAN


----------



## MC

Yeah1993 said:


> WHERE IS THE SHOW WITH PARK/CALLIHAN


Sad to tell you, man but...they didn't tape it...it was a live event show only from the looks of it. :vincecry


----------



## Donnie

The less Sami matches that are available to watch, the closer we'll get to saving wrestling


----------



## Dave Santos

That Conan Low ki match was interesting. It wasnt the wrestling exactly but the plot that was intertwined. Conan ended up defenceless in the ring. Through out the match im thinking where is his back up. He needs a hand. At the end of the match we see a bloody conan. Filthy tom comes to aid him which progresses his story with low ki. But also we find Pentagon lying backstage and taken out. Schiavone leads us out with his tune in next week and the camera pans away.

I was watching this with a friend who has been out of watching wrestling for a while and he enjoyed the show. I think how the show is 45 minutes long and spends 5-10 minutes with promos and repeating past plotline points helps new people understand what is going on. 

Having wrestlers come on every 2 to 3 weeks while the belts are talked about every week keeps the wrestlers fresh and gives time for a couple of plotlines in a 45 minute show.



Wrestling is Life said:


> *Having the two championships differentiated by weight class is strange to me. I have zero issue with smaller guys challenging for heavyweight titles, but when 90% of the roster is a lightweight it seems odd to then introduce a Middleweight belt. *It clearly is intended to be more midcard, but the division makes little sense. And both Teddy Hart and ****** Loco look to be larger than middleweights perhaps?
> 
> I love MLW - quickly has become one of my favorite promotions - but there are still a lot of head scratchers when it comes to the booking. The in-ring product is really good though, and the talent roster is one of the best going.


I have raised this issue a few weeks ago. And when you take a look at the heavier guys they consist of ace romero and Hughes who are more for fast matches and short fill ins. One guy though who is a heavy weight and still entertaining is Davey Boy Smith Jr. Since Tedy Hart has the middle weight title they could maybe look to get Davey Boy involved in thw Heavyweight mix and build up the heart foundation even more.

MLW also lost PCO who was a heavyweight but wasnt booked in the title picture. The fans seemed to love him.


----------



## USAUSA1

Konnan vs Low Ki was entertaining.


----------



## Dave Santos

So far for Superfight (Feb 2nd at Philadelphia)

Lawler vs Low Ki

Lucha Bros vs. Hart Foundation


----------



## Obfuscation

Low Ki vs Lawlor (Y)

If there is one wrestling resurgence today I can do without, it is 100% Teddy Hart. Just...no.


----------



## Dave Santos

Obfuscation said:


> Low Ki vs Lawlor (Y)
> 
> If there is one wrestling resurgence today I can do without, it is 100% Teddy Hart. Just...no.


I like the skits he has been doing lately but I understand the controversy behind him.

MLW just updated their attendance figures from last year.



> A revitalized Major League Wrestling ran 13 shows in 2018. The first half of the year included six shows in Orlando while the second half of the year included a more ambitious slate outside of Orlando, with only 1 show running in the city, while two events were held in Queens, NY, one in Fort Lauderdale and two back to back events in Miami to close out the year.
> 
> In numbers verified by Court Bauer of MLW, the company drew 9,322 fans in 2018 for an average of 717 fans per event (Court notes that there is a VIP section at every event but those complementary seats are never counted in the final figure). In the second half of the year, the company averaged 1,008 fans per show. 5 of 13 events sold out for the year (38%). The average for the second half is competitive with Ring of Honor, which averaged 964 fans per show (although ROH ran 18 shows over that period).


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...d-major-league-wrestling-draw-in-2018-649647/

Just want to edit in, don't know how much to trust those numbers since promoters can always inflate them.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hart's matches have never really been my thing. These days he still hasn't worked out the kinks and in some regards, he's a bit worse than in years past.


----------



## USAUSA1

I need for these promotions to start doing wide crowd shots to verify these numbers.

I love the roster but the tv show is lackluster.


----------



## Lamm

I'm loving the new stuff! But I found one of the 2002 episodes and I want more. Anyone know where I can find those shows? And no, I'm not talking about underground TV. I already have that.


----------



## Corey




----------



## ECWFanEU

Superfight wasn't as good as I expected. The build up and the hype was great but it was so rushed it was such a shame! Still loving MLW but I hope they don't make that mistake again


----------



## TD Stinger

Watched their Super Fight show. Had a great venue with the 2300 arena (I think that's where they were?).

Pentagon/Fenix vs. Teddy/Davey was a really fun spot fest. And that finish of a Doomsday Device into a Canadian Destroyer. Damn. Now that's how you finish a match.

I don't know enough about MLW's stories or Tom Lawlor to know why the main event went 5 minutes. So yeah, not much to comment on that one.


----------



## Corey

Tag Title match was a complete mess and the main event was way too short. Not very good unfortunately.


----------



## USAUSA1

I love the arena.


----------



## Dave Santos

Corey said:


> Tag Title match was a complete mess and the main event was way too short. Not very good unfortunately.


Those were my thoughts also.

Had to add, Teddy Hart is great at trolling people. That segment with MJF and licking the champagne off his title while he goes back to AEW. It's at the 42 minute mark:laugh:


----------



## volde

Only reason to watch MLW at this point is Teddy and you either like his trainwreck matches/promos or you don't.


----------



## ECWFanEU

TD Stinger said:


> Watched their Super Fight show. Had a great venue with the 2300 arena (I think that's where they were?).
> 
> Pentagon/Fenix vs. Teddy/Davey was a really fun spot fest. And that finish of a Doomsday Device into a Canadian Destroyer. Damn. Now that's how you finish a match.
> 
> I don't know enough about MLW's stories or Tom Lawlor to know why the main event went 5 minutes. So yeah, not much to comment on that one.


Don't get me wrong the tag match eventually finished really well, probably the highlight of the event.

To catch you up with Lawlor.. Hes been after Low Ki for months,they've been hyping this main event forever! (a fight 7 months in the making!) ect.

Low ki undefeated since joining MLW back in 03 or something... then they clearly ran out of broadcast time and rushed it, such a shame to end it that way.

Although the commentators kept saying that 'Bein sports are willing to stick this one out even if we run over time'


----------



## famicommander

Sounds like Pentagon and Fenix are done with MLW despite all the talk that they were going to stick around while their Lucha Underground status is determined.


----------



## USAUSA1

I still think its angle. They played off it this weekend on Twitter and Court said they booked until the end of 2019 months ago.


----------



## kovs27

I went to Superfight. Most in the crowd seemed like they don't watch MLW weekly. Lots of people were surprised the main event was so fast despite it being recorded live (again crowd didn't know the first hour was live). I watch the show weekly so I was explaining to several people the whole Kotto and Martinez storyline. Teddy Hart was over like you wouldn't believe. He wrestled another match in the last match of the evening and when it was announced the crowd went crazy.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I don't get what Court sees in Tom Lawler. He physique isn't the best, matches aren't the best, and his promos are meh. Am I missing something here?


----------



## volde

Maybe "legitimacy" due to his UFC career.


----------



## Obfuscation

They did have Matt Riddle originally, then we all know where happened there. Lawlor fills the void for that. For lack of a better term in how I try to put him over, despite it not sounding as such.


----------



## Dave Santos

Sandman came back. Crowd loved it.


----------



## Stetho

Dave Santos said:


> Sandman came back. Crowd loved it.


Well, that's the final nail in MLW coffin to me.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mlw announced Lucha Bros will be at the next event . Fans took the leaving angle a little too serious and news sites was actually reporting it as something real. I knew it was an angle because it was so obvious but I guess they realized the angle was hurting ticket sales and their image.


----------



## Donnie

USAUSA1 said:


> Mlw announced Lucha Bros will be at the next event . Fans took the leaving angle a little too serious and news sites was actually reporting it as something real. I knew it was an angle because it was so obvious but I guess they realized the angle was hurting ticket sales and their image.


WAIT. Are you saying the brothers leaving MLW is an angle, or are you saying them working for AEW is an angle?


----------



## Beatles123

How does Pillman Je. look in MLW?


----------



## kovs27

Beatles123 said:


> How does Pillman Je. look in MLW?


Fine. Not bad, not great. The little videos he does with Teddy Hart helps flesh out his character a little more so he isn't exactly like his father.


----------



## volde

Ace said:


> WAIT. Are you saying the brothers leaving MLW is an angle, or are you saying them working for AEW is an angle?


They aren't leaving MLW.


----------



## ECWFanEU

Dave Santos said:


> Sandman came back. Crowd loved it.


It was fun, but it would have been better (match wise) to have Sandman hidden under the ring and have Dreamer have an actual partner. 

Sandman got punched once and was done for the show


----------



## Chrome

Ace said:


> WAIT. Are you saying the brothers leaving MLW is an angle, or are you saying them working for AEW is an angle?


Think they're signed for the rest of 2019 but are free to work dates for other companies.


----------



## famicommander

Ace said:


> WAIT. Are you saying the brothers leaving MLW is an angle, or are you saying them working for AEW is an angle?


They are working non-exclusive contracts or per-appearance deals for these companies:
Impact
MLW
AEW
AAA
CMLL

While they are still under contract to Lucha Underground, who technically has exclusive control over them but allows them to appear for the above promotions, they cannot sign an exclusive deal anywhere. So they're trying to appear for as many big promotions as they can in the interim.

If Lucha Underground returns for season 5, then it will be the status quo for another year. After season 5 the Lucha Brothers can opt out and sign anywhere.

If Lucha Underground is cancelled in the near future, however, all contracts are voided and the Lucha Brothers could sign anywhere they wanted immediately. 

It is widely expected that they will sign with one of the major players when they can (AEW, WWE, or the combination of CMLL/ROH/NJPW) because right now they'd be totally screwed if they got seriously hurt. Fenix's recent scare is a perfect example.

I believe they will sign exclusively with AEW, as they agreed to stop taking indie bookings when they signed their non-exclusive AEW deals. They will still honor any indie bookings they have already taken but after that, they will only appear for LU/AEW/MLW/Impact/AAA/CMLL.


----------



## Beatles123

Just watch Pillman's cane match against dreamer. Good psychology, good spots. Good heel work. Im a fan. :becky


----------



## Donnie

HUGE NEWS. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102012036626685952


----------



## Beatles123

Ace said:


> HUGE NEWS.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102012036626685952


:taker :sodone

Wasn't expecting that! :lol I hope he manages to actually enjoy his job this time! :heston


----------



## Stetho

It's really hard to follow what's really supposed to be MLW identity now. Didn't imagine Cornette there but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102021304516034560
Not bad. :wow


----------



## Buttermaker

I watched my first MLW show recently. MLW fushion, Teddy Hart vs MJF and it was fucking awesome. This company had such a cool unique feel to it, and I can see myself watching more in the future. 

Swann vs Ace Austin was great, with Swann completely snapping afterwards. Second match was a simple squash, with a 30 pound guy trying to beat a bigger wrestler. 

Main event was Great. Teddy Hart’s entrance theme was awesome, and he is just simply pretty cool. He has no bounds on swearing, which is great. Guy is a lunatic. Anyway, great match, Teddy wins clean and gets beat down and has his ribs broken back stage. I will be watching the next episode!


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

I have been watching Mlw for some time now and I am all caught up on the roster etc. I think that Salina has all the makings of being a great Heel manager, she strikes me as having a vicious side to her personality and is effective as the mouthpiece for Low Ki, If she returns to the ring I think the big match for her would be against Katrina of Lucha Underground fame. 

The Hart Foundation have been another draw for me, it is good to see Teddy Hart wrestling and staying away from any nonsense, I wish him the best and enjoyed his match with MJF. 

Tom Lawlor for his experience is a pretty effective wrestler, yet another modern day MMA fighter that seems to be adjusting to Professional Wrestling


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Just watched MLW intimidation games, loved the Lucha Bros; and the fun main event from Lawlor and Low Ki. This product deserves more hype as well as more people watching it. Lawlor's developed so well over the last year, the guy's getting better all the time. MJF's a natural heel, he kinda reminds me of Miz. Cornette's a real asset to MLW and a true difference maker to their product and the presentation of it. The guy hasn't missed a beat on commentary. That was a wise hire, I know he pisses some people off but his knowledge of wrestling is a valuable asset to any company brave enough to hire him. Jim's traditional perception of wrestling _shouldn't _be lost to the industry; since the oldschool value in what he can teach can't be taught from many other places. You guys should check MLW out, real fun show.


----------



## Dave Santos

Fans throwing garbage in to the ring at 28:00 minute mark. Reminded me of the WCW days. 
Jacob Fatu & Josef Samael are getting great heatm in their debut on MLW fusion after their intimidation games segment.


----------



## Death Rider

Annoyed that I have never found this promotion. Giving it a look over the next week. Any shows I should watch?



MC said:


> Sad to tell you, man but...they didn't tape it...it was a live event show only from the looks of it. :vincecry


Ffs I would want to see that


----------



## Dave Santos

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Annoyed that I have never found this promotion. Giving it a look over the next week. Any shows I should watch?
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs I would want to see that



Maybe the MLW show the week before superfight? That is episode 41 I think. That show goes over a few feuds that still continue now. Only 1.5 months back so close to 6-8 hours of viewing.


----------



## thehartbreakkid

I cannot describe my excitement for La Parka vs Mance Warner. It's going to be brutal!


----------



## The Wood

Cornette has been brilliant on the call since showing up. Glad to hear he will be doing more with them. 

Jacob Fatu is a fucking freak. Never seen such an obvious star like that since Velveteen Dream. I can see WWE or AEW vying for his services very soon. MLW should run with him while they can. 

Mance Warner is an outstanding personality. MJF and Richard Holiday have been impressing the fuck out of me too. There's star potential somewhere there in Holiday.


----------



## daisyjayne

Nearly finished watching the shows on Fite Tv, I am really enjoying watching MLW,with Dean Ambrose leaving WWE,not interested in watching it any more, so cancelled my WWE network, and stick to watching MLW and Impact,and wait and see where Dean turns up!
I never thought I would like a Hart,But I do love Teddy!!


----------



## Beatles123

daisyjayne said:


> Nearly finished watching the shows on Fite Tv, I am really enjoying watching MLW,with Dean Ambrose leaving WWE,not interested in watching it any more, so cancelled my WWE network, and stick to watching MLW and Impact,and wait and see where Dean turns up!
> I never thought I would like a Hart,But I do love Teddy!!


AEW is looking to be good too


----------



## Dave Santos

> MLW has entered into an agreement to broadcast its flagship weekly hour-long program MLW Fusion and special events nationally across the UK and Ireland on FreeSports, the most widely available sports channel in the country. Starting next week, FUSION will air every Monday at 10pm on FreeSports. FreeSports is available on Freeview HD channel 64, Sky channel 422, Virgin 553, FreeSat 252, TalkTalk 64 and BT Vision channel 64. FreeSports is available in Ireland on Sky channel 429.


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/04/mlw-battle-riot-2019-full-event-652995/


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty fun show.

This Jacob Fatu looks like wrestling’s next big star. He’s like Umaga but even more athletic and can talk. I will be amazed if WWE or AEW don’t scoop him up in the coming years.


----------



## The Wood

TD Stinger said:


> Pretty fun show.
> 
> This Jacob Fatu looks like wrestling’s next big star. He’s like Umaga but even more athletic and can talk. I will be amazed if WWE or AEW don’t scoop him up in the coming years.


Yeah, Jacob Fatu is money and is going to end up in one of those two places.


----------



## Death Rider

That contra unit are a lot of fun :banderas

Also LA PARK winning battle riot is nice. And Jimmy Havoc vs Flithy tom was a lot of fun


----------



## sXeMope

Cornette was so uncomfortable during Tom Lawlor/Jimmy Havoc. Amazed he didn't walk out tbh


----------



## MetalKiwi

I'm really enjoying MLW. I get the WCW vibe in areas. I like it.


----------



## NascarStan

recently foiund MLW and they are currently the best American promotion in the country atm (AEW needs to run their shows and prove themselves first)

Jacob Fatu and Pillman Jr are blue chippers and I fully expect them in the next couple of years in AEW/WWE


----------



## ECWFanEU

AverageJoe9 said:


> recently foiund MLW and they are currently the best American promotion in the country atm (AEW needs to run their shows and prove themselves first)
> 
> Jacob Fatu and Pillman Jr are blue chippers and I fully expect them in the next couple of years in AEW/WWE


I would agree, sure they are on a smaller budget but they are doing their best with what they have, and they have some interesting talent. 

I feel its a shame for Imapct, they are clearly bigger and should be much better (we all know the story of TNA/Impact) but MLW seems to be growing and getting better.

Them pushing LA Park is abit random but maybe they just want to give him one last send off before he retires, He's still very popular in mexico i believe so why not cash in for a year with him


----------



## Viidie

I've just literally started watching MLW and caught the last episode after seeing a few people talk about it. Its not actually that bad. Obvious issues with budget/sound but the show was pretty decent. Look forward to more.

That Mance Warner? I think his name is? sounds great on the mic. He could be a great star for them. Anyone know if Pillman Jnr and MJK? will still feature even though signed to AEW?



ECWFanEU said:


> Them pushing LA Park is abit random but maybe they just want to give him one last send off before he retires, He's still very popular in mexico i believe so why not cash in for a year with him


He reaches that "demographic" i suppose. Maybe they are building him up to put over the next star of the company. Build him up as a monster. Someone topples him and becomes the main guy. LA Park leaves/retires.


----------



## ECWFanEU

Viidie said:


> I've just literally started watching MLW and caught the last episode after seeing a few people talk about it. Its not actually that bad. Obvious issues with budget/sound but the show was pretty decent. Look forward to more.
> 
> That Mance Warner? I think his name is? sounds great on the mic. He could be a great star for them. Anyone know if Pillman Jnr and MJK? will still feature even though signed to AEW?
> 
> 
> 
> He reaches that "demographic" i suppose. Maybe they are building him up to put over the next star of the company. Build him up as a monster. Someone topples him and becomes the main guy. LA Park leaves/retires.


I wasn't sure on Warner at first, when he first appeared I wrote him off as some 'Stone Cold wannabe' but now a few more weeks in and, as you say, he's really good on the mic and MLW seem to enjoy flirting with the hardcore wrestling so he fits that well.

I absolutely loved how into that Warner/Sami match Cornette got, standing up, shouting his head that he'd jump and and fight if he was younger, with Matt saying he hopes he doesn't pass out, ha, they seem to have some great chemistry going.


----------



## Paladine

MLW is my fave wrestling company right now. Easy to watch on their youtube channel and great shows that are not too long (take notes wwe)...

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow

https://www.pwinsider.com/article.php?id=126245&p=1



> Major League Wrestling announced today that Ross and Marshall Von Erich, the sons of Kevin Von Erich have signed a multi-year deal with the company and will debut on 6/1 in Waukesha, Wisconsin..
> 
> PWInsider.com has learned the deal is for five years and that the promotion has been in discussions with the Von Erichs for several months about coming on board with the promotion. The discussions had been going on well before the recent Viceland "Dark Side of the Ring" episode on the Von Erich family, which presented them as the next generation of the famed family with the timing of the show airing almost perfectly with MLW's announcement.
> 
> The signings are part of a MLW strategy to lock talent they can develop as their own into long-term deals. One place the signings may greatly benefit MLW is Israel as the promotion has a TV clearance there and World Class Championship Wrestling and The Von Erichs were insanely popular in that country.
> 
> Marshall, 26 years old and Ross, 30, recently competed in the 2019 ECWA Super 8 in Delaware and have made appearances for Impact Wrestling and Pro Wrestling NOAH in the past.
> 
> There is a possibility of Kevin Von Erich appearing for the company but there is no set timeframe for that, we are told.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The more and more I watch MLW, I realize that Salina de la Renta is money. She's easily the best thing on the show when she's there. Another thing I enjoy about the show is that they have a wide range of talent that gets enough shine on each show.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127382885613412357

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127225975933214720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127319142326054913
Austin Aries, Adam Brooks, and the Von Erichs are in MLW.


----------



## Chan Hung

Did I miss something or is Tony Shivani no longer announcing for them because I saw Jim cornette doing it in the last episode


----------



## Bland

Awesome about the new signings. Brooks, Von Erichs and Aries are excellent additions to each divisions. I do wonder though if Aries will join a stable though as all of the top talent are involved with a group.


----------



## Sensei Utero

So...where can one watch this promotion?


----------



## Donnie

Brother Utero said:


> So...where can one watch this promotion?


YouTube, Brother Brutus 

Really happy Brooksy is getting a chance in MLW. Like, I'm not a big fan of him, but its always nice to see one of us get a chance.


----------



## Beatles123

To think people were shitting on MLW a few months ago :lenny


----------



## Donnie

:rusevyes Jesus fucking Christ what a show. MLW rules.


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## Beatles123

EDIT:

My bad

good show


----------



## Graham 2

I like all the belts in MLW but the National Openweight might be best of all them. That thing looks great.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138454475662921728
I'll be interested to see if they put the strap on Fatu.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140713239015149568


----------



## El Grappleador

Callihan Rules.


----------



## Donnie

> Small note from today's Observer
> 
> 
> WWE had expressed interest in Fatu. Everyone believes he’s going to be a superstar and both AEW and WWE are aware of it


AH, FUCK!


----------



## Death Rider

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140713239015149568


That sucks. He was a lot of fun in MLW. 



Donnie said:


> Small note from today's Observer
> 
> 
> WWE had expressed interest in Fatu. Everyone believes he’s going to be a superstar and both AEW and WWE are aware of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH, FUCK!
Click to expand...

AEW please. Don't make the mistake of going to wwe :jose


----------



## Donnie

Death Rider said:


> That sucks. He was a lot of fun in MLW.
> 
> 
> 
> AEW please. Don't make the mistake of going to wwe :jose


The Sami thing is a work. Trust me. 

The only positive for Jacob going to WWE is that's he Samoan, and Vince loves his family. Still, I don't want him there.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Saw my first episode on of fusion last week and thoroughly enjoyed the program. I really like the production and presentation style MLW presents. This is a great program for people looking for something different. Consider me a fan!


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> AH, FUCK!


No surprise. The guy is like Umaga but even more athletic. Still raw, but he's going to get a big deal from one of those places within the next couple of years.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> No surprise. The guy is like Umaga but even more athletic. Still raw, but he's going to get a big deal from one of those places within the next couple of years.


Oh, he's for sure a future mega star. I just wish WWE would fuck off with stealing my dudes. 

Like, take someone who sucks. I'm sure Hammerstone would love to work for WWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

Donnie said:


> Oh, he's for sure a future mega star. I just wish WWE would fuck off with stealing my dudes.
> 
> Like, take someone who sucks. I'm sure Hammerstone would love to work for WWE.


Come now Donnie, you know one day, like Umaga to Cena, Fatu will be putting over Roman after kicking his ass for 20 minutes. Which actually would be a hell of a match now that I think about it.

Either that they form a super Samoan faction with Reigns, Fatu, and The Usos.

Damn it, give me the book now.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Come now Donnie, you know one day, like Umaga to Cena, Fatu will be putting over Roman after kicking his ass for 20 minutes. Which actually would be a hell of a match now that I think about it.
> 
> Either that they form a super Samoan faction with Reigns, Fatu, and The Usos.
> 
> Damn it, give me the book now.


wens3 I would pay damn good money to watch that match, brother. 

Roman is only allowed to be in one cool faction for the rest of his life, those are the rules :vince


----------



## Chan Hung

1. I hope Fatu goes to AEW.
2. The Cornette podcast on Callihan is hilarious. Lol


----------



## SPCDRI

Corny was so amazing in the Warner/Callihan street fight/Loser Leaves Town match. 

"I HATE THAT RAT BASTARD! POP HIS HEAD LIKE A PUMPKIN, OL' MANCER!"

:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

SPCDRI said:


> Corny was so amazing in the Warner/Callihan street fight/Loser Leaves Town match.
> 
> "I HATE THAT RAT BASTARD! POP HIS HEAD LIKE A PUMPKIN, OL' MANCER!"
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />class="inlineimg" />


Yeah what made me mark out most was he really hates Sami. When Callihan spit the water in his face that really really pissed him off
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/Ex10fcJ.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cornette" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I have been watching mlw for like a week now. What the hell have I been missing? This is amazing. Cornette is the best announcer in all of wrestling hands down


----------



## MC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142069901361852417 :woo

Now this is exciting. Thatcher vs Lawlor. Thatcher vs Low Ki. Thatcher vs Jacob Fatu :banderas


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142069901361852417
:fuckyeah


----------



## Stetho

Callihan for Thatcher is a good trade.


----------



## Chan Hung

I've never heard of Timothy Thatcher what kind of style is he he looks interesting


----------



## JoePanther

All I have to say about last night's episode is Contra. They're very exciting. Not often do we see heels actually generate heat for heel tactics anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung

JoePanther said:


> All I have to say about last night's episode is Contra. They're very exciting. Not often do we see heels actually generate heat for heel tactics anymore.


Hey I saw the show and its awesome ..it had genuine heel heat ..it reminded
me of some 80's wrestling with more serious stuff and less comedic stuff like you see today, or the garbage on Monday. overall I think this show personally is outperforming even Impact Wrestling definitely raw and I think is now my number two favorite show to see on the week... I wonder though, for example how are guys like mjf allowed to be there since there with aew or am I missing ?something although don't get me wrong I don't mind I'm just asking


----------



## Death Rider

Chan Hung said:


> JoePanther said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to say about last night's episode is Contra. They're very exciting. Not often do we see heels actually generate heat for heel tactics anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I saw the show and its awesome ..it had genuine heel heat ..it reminded
> me of some 80's wrestling with more serious stuff and less comedic stuff like you see today, or the garbage on Monday. overall I think this show personally is outperforming even Impact Wrestling definitely raw and I think is now my number two favorite show to see on the week... I wonder though, for example how are guys like mjf allowed to be there since there with aew or am I missing ?something although don't get me wrong I don't mind I'm just asking
Click to expand...

I think they must have some talent share agreement or something in place. Havoc also appears on mlw a fair bit


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't know for sure but you would have to assume once AEW starts weekly TV, guys like Havoc and MFJ working in places like MLW will probably end unless they establish a working relationship with MLW.


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Don't know for sure but you would have to assume once AEW starts weekly TV, guys like Havoc and MFJ working in places like MLW will probably end unless they establish a working relationship with MLW.


That's what I think. They may have to then work with Impact


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Cornette is working wonder at mlw. MJF best heel in all of wrestling. Contra Unit has to be up there heel wise. 

MJF been getting so much love lately because of his character work, but I haven’t wanted someone to get their ass kicked as bad as I did during the main event on mlw this week

I legitimately hate these guys, and I am usually a heel apologist. I love MJF, probably my favourite heel in wrestling. Contra Unit I hate them and I usually respect that, but not with this trio, I want them all to get their ass kicked. In today’s wrestling this is unusual. Bring contra Unit to aew.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

*Re: Contra Unit Appreciation*

Give me a Jericho faction vs The Elite vs The Nightmare Family vs Contra Unit in all out faction wars and i’ll be a fan for life

Jacob Fatu is the monster they need and I’d love to see him have a really long run with the AEW title if he comes over.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Is Fatu’s contract expiring? I just started watching MLW and they made me care about Lawlor and the Von Erich’s in one incounter. They are so savage and brutal, they have no redeeming qualities. AEW needs to get Contra Unit or mimic it cause it is great


----------



## Chan Hung

This IS a heel stable. Fatu and company are def not joke characters. I saw the recent episode on mlw and man at the end there was a lot of chaos I recommend if you haven't seen it guys give it a look



ObsoleteMule said:


> Give me a Jericho faction vs The Elite vs The Nightmare Family vs Contra Unit in all out faction wars and i’ll be a fan for life
> 
> Jacob Fatu is the monster they need and I’d love to see him have a really long run with the AEW title if he comes over.


Contra in AEW would be nice. But I do enjoy what mlw is doing with them Btw love how MLW keeps the characters not so comedic. Its old school vibe is nice.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Simon Gotch fan interaction before that match was awesome. The von Erich’s saving each other from the brutalization was epic, I sense chaos and fear through out. I think everyone should watch this match, it was cool


----------



## Chan Hung

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Simon Gotch fan interaction before that match was awesome. The von Erich’s saving each other from the brutalization was epic, I sense chaos and fear through out. I think everyone should watch this match, it was cool


I agree that video should have more hits


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Contra Unit Appreciation*






LMAO these dudes are awesome. Shanked a guy, shot FIRE at his partner, and then did a moonsault on the guy who got shanked whilst being carried away on a stretcher. And then started a riot to finish off the fuckery.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Contra Unit Appreciation*



Chrome said:


> LMAO these dudes are awesome. Shanked a guy, shot FIRE at his partner, and then did a moonsault on the guy who got shanked whilst being carried away on a stretcher. And then started a riot to finish off the fuckery.


Craziest thing to me is it seems like Fatu recognizes mid-air on the second moonsault at 2:20 that he would land knee first on the guy's face, who rolled out away after the first one, so spreads his leg out just before impact to miss it.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: Contra Unit Appreciation*

I caught MLW on TV last week but I don't remember the time or channel. It was on after WOS. Since then I've been diving into their stuff and loving every second. Contra is sick and Jacob Fatu looks like he's going to be a megastar wherever he ends up.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Contra Unit Appreciation*

It's been said before, but Fatu's going to be a huge star somewhere. Won't be long I imagine until WWE or AEW scoops him up.

And because of him, his faction has this true "destructive force" vibe behind them that's hard to capture in modern wrestling.


----------



## USAUSA1

*Re: Contra Unit Appreciation*

The Sheik always been great even when the nwa did him dirty.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Contra Unit Appreciation*

I'm digging this team Contra Unit.


----------



## Chan Hung

Best heel faction today. Dont turn face anytime soon!!!!


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

The thing about contra is they couldn’t be face it wouldn’t work. They are made to be hated, I love how violent they are. I can’t wait to see wait to keep watching where this all goes....


----------



## Stetho

Holy shit they get Wagner coming!


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Another great episode three, out standing shows in a row. Austin Aries is a welcomed addition. Contra contra and contra. Next weeks match is gonna be great. I don’t know if father needs the title.


----------



## Donnie

> Major League Wrestling is coming to pay per view.
> 
> Sports Illustrated has learned from MLW CEO Court Bauer that the promotion’s debut pay per view will take place on Saturday, November 2 with the “Saturday Night SuperFight” card.
> 
> The show will take place near Chicago at Cicero Stadium, and Bauer revealed that all of MLW’s world titles will be on the line.
> 
> “This is a chance for MLW to make a statement,” said Bauer. “We want to give value to our fans. That’s why we’re charging only $19.95.”
> 
> Available on all cable and dish carriers in the United States and Canada, Bauer is also in ongoing conversations for a deal to stream worldwide.
> 
> Filled with a dynamic roster of emerging stars in “Filthy” Tom Lawlor, MJF, Brian Pillman Jr., Alex Hammerstone, and the Von Erichs, MLW differs from a number of other promotions through a combination of talent and presentation. Those seeking an alternative from sports entertainment have found a haven in the physical, sport-based MLW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bauer first began promoting shows under the MLW banner in 2002 but took a 13-year lay-off before reigniting the company in 2017. A former WWE writer, Bauer has assembled a talented team to lead MLW in the vastly competitive world of pro wrestling, and has even brought in sponsors and landed a television deal with beIN Sports, where MLW: FUSION airs every Saturday.
> 
> “This year has been about expanding into live programming,” said Bauer. “The evolution of a promotion is to produce more live content, and another milestone for us is pay-per-view. And now, we’re going to get there with Saturday Night SuperFight on November 2.”
> 
> No matches have been announced for the pay per view, but Bauer promised that the card will develop organically throughout the next two months.
> 
> 
> “Watch carefully this summer,” said Bauer. “This card isn’t going to be thrown together in late October. All the seeds will be planted. And all of the championships will be on the line.”
> 
> MLW also tours, with its “Kings of Colosseum” show this Saturday in Chicago. In addition to its younger talent, MLW’s roster also includes Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Teddy Hart, as well as brings in stars from all over the world.
> 
> Timothy Thatcher, who is a former EVOLVE champion and one of the most technically-sound wrestlers in the world, will make his MLW debut at the July 25 show in New York. That show will also include famed luchador LA Park, as well as Savio Vega, who was a legitimate draw for WWE in the mid-90s with memorable feuds against Steve Austin and Goldust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “I have a lot of goals for MLW. After hitting live television, we are moving to another goal in pay-per-view,” said Bauer. “And now the onus is on us to deliver something that feels different, especially in such a competitive environment. So we’re going to bring a legitimate superfight to pay-per-view with Saturday Night SuperFight.”


:fuckyeah MLW ON PPV 

Perfect place to do Tom vs Fatu in a LMS match :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh snap. MLW 19.99 PPV. I'm happy for them..not sure if the 19.99 is little pricey but I'll support them. I am enjoying the Von Erichs, Lawler and Fatu n Contra


----------



## Chrome

Will definitely check that out, especially for only 20 bucks. :bjpenn


----------



## Beatles123

Aw shit! roud

Now THIS is what i'm talkin' about!! Get a TV deal and HELLO! iper1


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147691588182843393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147700142168059906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147694641111851009
Fatu is the new MLW Champion.


----------



## Donnie

> The following matches are advertised for the MLW Never Say Never event that will be held July 25 in New York, New York at Melrose Ballroom.
> 
> -LA Park vs. Jimmy Havoc.
> 
> -Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Timothy Thatcher.


Trashy Tim vs Davey is going to be VIOLENT :banderas 

PARK vs Havoc should be loads of fun. 

MLW is the best


----------



## ECWFanEU

MLW for 19.99 is an absolute steal if you are a wrestling fan I think. They have been putting out some of the best weekly TV for ages now. Sure it can look a little rough on TV depending on the venue, and some promos can be abit rushed ect but it feels real and legit. They usually describe themselves as a 'fight league' and it feels like one. 

Some of the talent they have is just great, and if they are all working for like $200 per night as mentioned that is insane! 

I've felt like MLW could do with their own network or something for a while, they have weekly Fushion, MLW Radio, Cornette and co podcasts and their Main events. Currently we get to enjoy it all free on YouTube which, just doesn't seem fair! I'd pay like I do for Impact+ to support them. 

I posted for another reason so here it is..

Fatu is great, its nice Contra are champs, I'm sure it will be very interesting now but Filthy Tom.. He's got charisma, he can cut his promos, he is likeable but.. I don't find him so fun to watch in ring, which is a shame and why I'm happy he's not champ anymore. Maybe he could do with going away and working on some movesets for a while then returning? He seems to have everything else but not the wrestling!


----------



## Chan Hung

ECWFanEU said:


> MLW for 19.99 is an absolute steal if you are a wrestling fan I think. They have been putting out some of the best weekly TV for ages now. Sure it can look a little rough on TV depending on the venue, and some promos can be abit rushed ect but it feels real and legit. They usually describe themselves as a 'fight league' and it feels like one.
> 
> Some of the talent they have is just great, and if they are all working for like $200 per night as mentioned that is insane!
> 
> I've felt like MLW could do with their own network or something for a while, they have weekly Fushion, MLW Radio, Cornette and co podcasts and their Main events. Currently we get to enjoy it all free on YouTube which, just doesn't seem fair! I'd pay like I do for Impact+ to support them.
> 
> I posted for another reason so here it is..
> 
> Fatu is great, its nice Contra are champs, I'm sure it will be very interesting now but Filthy Tom.. He's got charisma, he can cut his promos, he is likeable but.. I don't find him so fun to watch in ring, which is a shame and why I'm happy he's not champ anymore. Maybe he could do with going away and working on some movesets for a while then returning? He seems to have everything else but not the wrestling!


Wow 200 a night? More power to them. Hell I would do the same whatever it took me to get attention from bigger markets ie...WWE or AEW. Fatu is an awesome big man. Has they Samoan heritage and will sign I'm sure with AEW or WWE. Also, as for that pay-per-view I'm definitely down to buy it I decided as I get a little bit older and I'm blessed to have a little more money I will support this type of wrestling


----------



## ECWFanEU

Chan Hung said:


> Wow 200 a night? More power to them. Hell I would do the same whatever it took me to get attention from bigger markets ie...WWE or AEW. Fatu is an awesome big man. Has they Samoan heritage and will sign I'm sure with AEW or WWE. Also, as for that pay-per-view I'm definitely down to buy it I decided as I get a little bit older and I'm blessed to have a little more money I will support this type of wrestling


There was a tweet recently about Impact and MLW and paying their roster. Basically saying they 'only pay $200' per night. Maybe some of the top end of the roster get abit more but, they are putting on shows for basically no money, I have nothing but respect for that! I hope they all can make it where they want to go to.

Fatu is definitely a star in the making isn't he? He has everything and is currently on fire!


----------



## ObsoleteMule

I love MLW’s whole aura. It feels so fresh. I only knew a handful of the roster before i decided to start watching a few weeks ago but I’m really liking all of their talent (aside from Teddy Hart). 

Putting contra in control really sets MLW up to have an exciting new few months


----------



## ECWFanEU

ObsoleteMule said:


> I love MLW’s whole aura. It feels so fresh. I only knew a handful of the roster before i decided to start watching a few weeks ago but I’m really liking all of their talent (aside from Teddy Hart).
> 
> Putting contra in control really sets MLW up to have an exciting new few months


I was also in the same situation re: Teddy Hart, I thought he was too cocky and what not, but man he's awesome! He can really work in the ring. 

I believe he has a lot of history that people dislike though so fair play.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

ECWFanEU said:


> I was also in the same situation re: Teddy Hart, I thought he was too cocky and what not, but man he's awesome! He can really work in the ring.
> 
> I believe he has a lot of history that people dislike though so fair play.


I know he has a shitty history and i like his ring work but i cant get invested into his look.. not sure what’s going on there. I havent seen alot of the earlier episodes but is there a reason why dresses like someone from two decades ago? Is the fact that he loves to dress like a 90’s hip hop reject a character quirk of his? It confuses me more than it probably should


----------



## USAUSA1

Mlw needs to start building up a credible babyface to dethrone Fatu. Its looking like Rey Horus getting a push. Not really a big Horus fan.


----------



## Donnie

USAUSA1 said:


> Mlw needs to start building up a credible babyface to dethrone Fatu. Its looking like Rey Horus getting a push. Not really a big Horus fan.


Ol' Mance will be the one to beat FATU for the belt. He's the most over man on the show, and he rules


----------



## SPCDRI

Donnie said:


> Ol' Mance will be the one to beat FATU for the belt. He's the most over man on the show, and he rules


Ah, a fellow PATRICIAN I see.

:mark:


----------



## Donnie

SPCDRI said:


> Ah, a fellow PATRICIAN I see.
> 
> :mark:


Ol Mancer is a man of the people, and I am one of his people. The PAY WINDOW will be getting a work out once he beats up that big Samoan bitch with a knee to the head :banderas


----------



## Death Rider

Old Mancer as champion :banderas


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Mancer as champ could be awesome. I can’t see it though. Aries Vs fatu fued as a filler then peel back to lawler, and then who? Lo ki?? Build up Pillman?? Make him a star??


----------



## The XL 2

MLW is the best wrestling company in the world right now, imo. Love their television


----------



## ECWFanEU

ObsoleteMule said:


> I know he has a shitty history and i like his ring work but i cant get invested into his look.. not sure what’s going on there. I havent seen alot of the earlier episodes but is there a reason why dresses like someone from two decades ago? Is the fact that he loves to dress like a 90’s hip hop reject a character quirk of his? It confuses me more than it probably should


Haha, yeah the diamond chains, the pajama like suits. Somebody, literally last night on reddit, explained that he just does not care what people think, he just does what he enjoys. So I'm guessing that is out answer?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

The XL 2 said:


> MLW is the best wrestling company in the world right now, imo. Love their television


I have been beating that drum for awhile. Just watched fight for the fallen, and I’m sorry I wish khan just back mlw.

As far as Harry and teddy go, I think they don’t have much charisma or character, and have probably been told they don’t stand out. Their clothing was their response.


----------



## Chan Hung

So, what happens to the Dynasty? MJF will soon be exclusive to AEW. Do you add a partner? Keep them as a tag, or break them up?


----------



## ECWFanEU

Chan Hung said:


> So, what happens to the Dynasty? MJF will soon be exclusive to AEW. Do you add a partner? Keep them as a tag, or break them up?


I've been thinking about this too, and he's the front guy of the Dynasty as well so not the easiest replace.

My plan would be this...

MJF cuts some promos and leaves us with Holiday in charge has his right hand man, then he brings in somebody new to the faction.


----------



## FROSTY

So does Cornette & Schivaone do commentary together, because I'd kind of like to hear that?


----------



## Chan Hung

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> So does Cornette & Schivaone do commentary together, because I'd kind of like to hear that?


Great question According to Jim cornette on the experience show on YouTube he states that he's filling in at the moment for Tony Shivani and that Tony is expected to be back very shortly so they will not be both together at the same time


----------



## FROSTY

Just getting into MLW (thank you Donnie) watching Zero Hour now and Matt Riddle & Jeff Cobb vs Tom Lawlor & Seth Petruzelli was lots of :mark , MVP vs Low Ki was decent & I don't care for Deathmatch wrestling but Jimmy Havoc vs Shane Strickland has been fucking awesome Strickland is maybe more of a madman then Havoc :woo


----------



## Donnie

MANCE WARNER IS THE BEST CHARACTER IN WRESTLING :rusevyes

In one night he killed Ricky while Selina was forced to watch (awesome callback to Mancer coming out of the box a few months ago. IF THEY COME OUT OF A BOX THEY'RE OVER) Then he broke baby Park's face with a chain while he forced Fat Skelton to watch it behind a locked fence. And then he ended the night by chasing Selina into the darkness. I love this man

When the PPV hits in November, he should be the one to beat Fatu for the belt. It'll be the perfect crowning moment for Ol Mance Warner. 

Ace/Wolfe was a great 10 minute CW match. Austin is money, and I can tell Corny feels the same, thank God. 

Not sure where they're going with Ki knocking people out. But I'm always down for Low Ki obliterating people :cozy 

Ladder match was a ton of a fun. Teddy kept it together (which is a wild thing to type). The others did a really great job. 

MLW is the best promotion in America. That is my hill to die on.


----------



## Death Rider

Curious to see where the dynasty reign goes. Cause as fair as I am aware the are talent probably won't be on mlw when aew starts which is a shame. Also maybe low ki might be a title defence for fatu before MANFE comes for his payday


----------



## SPCDRI

Ol' Mancer being the ancer to McMahon family cancer

:mark:

I wanted Pillman Jr. to win, good match, I see why they are pushing dynasty so hard, though. Maybe Pillman will put MJF on his back out the door to AEW?


----------



## ECWFanEU

Ol' Mancer is so much fun! Obviously he's got that raw Stone Cold feel to him, which is good especially with Salina being able to play the perfect bitch role, it works well together. 

I feel like MLW are on such a high right now, its a shame people won't tune in, for whatever reason, just tune in an watch. Its an hour episode, its so refreshing to be entertained for an hour than bored for 3! 

This new Low-Ki angle is interesting. He was built up as the unbeatable guy, then Lawlor won (I didn't like his actual matches with lawlor but the build up was great).


----------



## Donnie

OL MANCER GETTING THAT LOVE, BABY. LET'S GO TO THE PAY WINDOW 

Ki clobbering dudes in 30 seconds in a cool new wrinkle for an already infamous guy. Not sure who the main target will be, but I'm excited to see it. Maybe he goes after the Middleweight title. It would be cool to watch him and Teddy go at it.


----------



## Beatles123

God, it's so cool to see the Indy scene and AEW creating the talent of the future isnt it @Donnie ; :lenny


----------



## Steven Fraser

I like watching MLW on YouTube it kind of reminds me of short lived NWA wild side that ended too soon.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

The Dynasty is so good and they look like a trillion bucks. I honestly hope AEW is able to bring in Hammerstone and Holiday to pair with MJF.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154562752360267776
:wow This could be an awesome partnership. Works well for both sides with the current war going on.


----------



## Stetho

No idea who's in NOAH now but it's cool anyway!


----------



## USAUSA1

I have faith that mlw will use Noah talent way better than Impact.


----------



## volde

Has Impact even used anyone from NOAH in 2019?


----------



## laputan machine

USAUSA1 said:


> I have faith that mlw will use Noah talent way better than Impact.


Way better than IMPACT?
They made Ishimori X-division champ. 
Besides NOAH just announced that their partnership with IMPACT continues.


----------



## USAUSA1

What do mlw has planned for the PPV?

Good too see MJF will continue to work for mlw.


----------



## shandcraig

laputan machine said:


> Way better than IMPACT?
> They made Ishimori X-division champ.
> Besides NOAH just announced that their partnership with IMPACT continues.


i dont know how long you watched Impact but from day one nothing was ever consistant in that company other than JJ holdint he NWA belt for a while in the early days. Everything was flip flopped and forgotten. I couldnt tell you much of anything worthy from a single TNA relationship. They blew everyones run and noone was ever around long enough to make a impact.

I loved impact from 2002 so im not trolling,Its just how they did business


----------



## Stetho

USAUSA1 said:


> What do mlw has planned for the PPV?


There are many great matches they could do, maybe even too much for "just" a 2k seats arena.
Probably a Fatu title match.
I think now a Low Ki vs Marufuji would be a huge match to have on your PPV card.
And they'd be smart to have a NWA title match with someone like Davey Boy Smith or the Von Erichs.
Plus LA Park, Wagner, Austin Aries...

They really have all the ingredients to put on a dream card.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Mancer is the guy to build to defeat Contra. Guy is so likeable. AEW needs to grab this guy and watch him sore. Honestly I was kinda anti Sami Calhoun, because of the hatred Cornette has for him, but his stuff with Tessa is amazing. The guy is pretty awesome, another AEW signing in the future I hope.


----------



## SPCDRI

I agree with Mance Warner being excellent, and I hate Selina so much, but I want MLW to retain as many people as they can and only get in working relationships like they are doing with NOAH. I don't want AEW to poach all these guys before MLW really has a time to develop. 

I love all the stuff with Contra Unit and Von Erich being brought in to feud with them is great. And the classic "Hide as a Security Guard" end to save the Von Erichs by Filthy Tom...

:mark:


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Slow clap ? ? ? 


Mlw

Mlw

Mlw


----------



## ECWFanEU

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Mancer is the guy to build to defeat Contra. Guy is so likeable. AEW needs to grab this guy and watch him sore. Honestly I was kinda anti Sami Calhoun, because of the hatred Cornette has for him, but his stuff with Tessa is amazing. The guy is pretty awesome, another AEW signing in the future I hope.


Ol' Mancer! I totally wasn't sold on him when they kept hyping his debut but he's such fun on the mic and his promos. They could have a star on their hands if they treat him right. 

Sami Calihan (however it's spelt!) I absolutely hate him.. but I find that so great. He's so good at playing his character I want to fly to the next show and jump the barrier to punch him too! Great work by him and his OVE stuff too.


----------



## Donnie

Mance vs Fatu at the PPV is legit money :yoda 

He's become a cult hero with the feud against Selina. Once he gets done with the fat skeleton, and Filthy loses to Fatu, the stage will be clear for OL MANCER TO GET TO THE PAY WINDOW.


----------



## Obfuscation

I figured Lawlor is going to be the one to defeat Fatu after however long he's champion for. Filthy Tom was built up as the Ace, they may stick with that. And seeing how Fatu smashed through him in under 8 minutes to win, that redemption arc is well in tact.

Smith vs Thatcher coming up soon. :yoda

MLW has a lot of good about them, but some off-putting aspects around, too, that I hope they can remove sooner than later.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> I figured Lawlor is going to be the one to defeat Fatu after however long he's champion for. Filthy Tom was built up as the Ace, they may stick with that. And seeing how Fatu smashed through him in under 8 minutes to win, that redemption arc is well in tact.
> 
> Smith vs Thatcher coming up soon. :yoda
> 
> MLW has a lot of good about them, but some off-putting aspects around, too, that I hope they can remove sooner than later.


Filthy's rise from MMA dickhead to tweener to eventual Ace of MLW, has been my favourite story in MLW and wrestling as a whole in the last 18 months. Love that man. #TEAMFILTHY. 

If he's going to get the belt back, the WAR CHAMBER would be the perfect place for it. Plus, given how good Fatu is and the constant WWE/AEW rumours, I could see Court switching it back to the safer option. 

I think given how white hot Mance is at the moment SUPERFIGHT 2 would perfect time for them to do it. Plus, you could build to a face vs face match down the line with Tom. 

Either option is :cozy Plus, we have our angry hero Low Ki clobbering dudes in 20 seconds, so I'm sure he's not out of the hunt. And LA PARK is dangerous with the golden ticket. SO many cool options. 

Trashy Tim vs Bulldog is going to be a beautiful display of GRAPPLEFUCK and toughness. Hope Tim sticks around long term, can't get enough of him. 

MLW needs more backstage and in ring promos for the lower card guys. Don't think I've heard Ace Austin speak. Hook me up :cornette


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> Filthy's rise from MMA dickhead to tweener to eventual Ace of MLW, has been my favourite story in MLW and wrestling as a whole in the last 18 months. Love that man. #TEAMFILTHY.
> 
> If he's going to get the belt back, the WAR CHAMBER would be the perfect place for it. Plus, given how good Fatu is and the constant WWE/AEW rumours, I could see Court switching it back to the safer option.
> 
> I think given how white hot Mance is at the moment SUPERFIGHT 2 would perfect time for them to do it. Plus, you could build to a face vs face match down the line with Tom.
> 
> Either option is :cozy Plus, we have our angry hero Low Ki clobbering dudes in 20 seconds, so I'm sure he's not out of the hunt. And LA PARK is dangerous with the golden ticket. SO many cool options.
> 
> Trashy Tim vs Bulldog is going to be a beautiful display of GRAPPLEFUCK and toughness. Hope Tim sticks around long term, can't get enough of him.
> 
> MLW needs more backstage and in ring promos for the lower card guys. Don't think I've heard Ace Austin speak. Hook me up :cornette


I kind of just had a feeling Fatu's reign wouldn't be long, but MLW could always surprise me. I love a great monster World Championship run, so if Fatu + Contra Unit got to dominate (maybe even until the PPV in November?) I'd be cool with that. It can be like the Umaga as the top guy bit we never got. Even if AJPW came close.

I'm hoping there's a chance at a Low Ki vs La Parka match at this rate. The former vs Mance already went down/is happening, gosh, now if I can get the dream match I never knew I could have take place, things will be swell.

Ace has talked in Impact. He's decent enough, hasn't exactly been given the best content there though. Smarmy/cocky heel stuff, as expected. He's already seemed better in MLW than Impact (value wise), so while he wouldn't have to choose one or the other, I say this is where things may be the most stable for him. Openweight championship down the line rings out. Or if he qualifies for the Middleweight. Anybody is better than Teddy Hart, though.

Smith vs Thatcher here, then let GCW book the rematch for JB's Bloodsport II. :cozy


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> I kind of just had a feeling Fatu's reign wouldn't be long, but MLW could always surprise me. I love a great monster World Championship run, so if Fatu + Contra Unit got to dominate (maybe even until the PPV in November?) I'd be cool with that. It can be like the Umaga as the top guy bit we never got. Even if AJPW came close.
> 
> I'm hoping there's a chance at a Low Ki vs La Parka match at this rate. The former vs Mance already went down/is happening, gosh, now if I can get the dream match I never knew I could have take place, things will be swell.
> 
> Ace has talked in Impact. He's decent enough, hasn't exactly been given the best content there though. Smarmy/cocky heel stuff, as expected. He's already seemed better in MLW than Impact (value wise), so while he wouldn't have to choose one or the other, I say this is where things may be the most stable for him. Openweight championship down the line rings out. Or if he qualifies for the Middleweight. Anybody is better than Teddy Hart, though.
> 
> Smith vs Thatcher here, then let GCW book the rematch for JB's Bloodsport II. :cozy


If Fatu was to be a long term champion, I'd be more than happy to watch that. He's already so good, and only getting better. He could have a Samoa Joe type reign of dominance with all different types of challengers trying to take him down. 

Yeah, if he keeps it then the PPV would be my guess as the place he either drops it, or his run continues. 

Speaking of the PPV; its so cool MLW has the chance to do one and show the world how great they can be. Plus, we might get Tony on the call, and that would be the greatest night in the history of our sport. 

LA PARK VS LOW KI :cozy Could be like the awesome Necro match from IWA. Now picturing a Double Stomp through a door :done 

I need to catch up on the last few weeks of IMPACT. I'll be looking out for Ace's promos.  There's something that draws me to him, and I just want to see more of him. LOVED the match with Horus. Would be very happy to see him move up the Middleweight ranks. A match, or feud with :aries2 could be a ton of fun.

I always thought Davey was a good big man, but he never made me care about him like I do now. He's flipped the switch seemingly overnight, and now he's incredible. You name a wrestler and there's a huge chance I want them to face him. 

wens3 Those two in BLOODSPORT. I :mark when MLW gave us Gotch/Filthy in their own version of it. GCW is Truly changing the game


----------



## The Wood

There are some real stars in MLW. Jacob Fatu is freakin' amazing. I like me the rest of Contra and Tom Lawlor too. Brian Pillman, Jr., MJF, Mance Warner -- all stars. Jim Cornette is still the best color guy in wrestling.


----------



## USAUSA1

They are definitely leaning towards Low Ki vs Fatu for the ppv. It will become more obvious when he becomes the 4th member of Team Lawlor. They also booking him as unstoppable, knocking people out. Its great storytelling. 

I like Mancer but I don't think he is on their radar to dethrone Fatu. I think they are grooming Davey Boy.

I wonder if the Savio relationship will lead to a MLW/IWA agreement?


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Just caught the latest episode and I am once again pretty fucking impressed. I cant express how much enjoyment i get watching this show. So refreshing and easy to follow.

I have no complaints aside from Bestia 666... seen him twice and havent been impressed at all


----------



## Tranquilo

Is it just my crappy speakers or is the sound badly mixed in their youtube videos? I can barely hear the commentary without headphones.


----------



## captainzombie

Tranquilo said:


> Is it just my crappy speakers or is the sound badly mixed in their youtube videos? I can barely hear the commentary without headphones.


Their last episode from 8/12 had some audio issues, but I haven't really noticed anything with any of the prior ones.


----------



## Stetho

Gotta agree their audio sucks most of the time. Overall you could argue production was better last year, I guess they changed some of their inside team.


----------



## Obfuscation

Needing to catch up on the last two weeks of Fusion; Smith vs Thatcher incoming. :banderas

And then there's a Savio Vega match following it. What a world, this 2019. Always keeps me saying that.


----------



## captainzombie

Obfuscation said:


> Needing to catch up on the last two weeks of Fusion; Smith vs Thatcher incoming. :banderas
> 
> And then there's a Savio Vega match following it. What a world, this 2019. Always keeps me saying that.


Smith vs Thatcher was an excellent match, you will enjoy.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

ObsoleteMule said:


> Just caught the latest episode and I am once again pretty fucking impressed. I cant express how much enjoyment i get watching this show. So refreshing and easy to follow.
> 
> I have no complaints aside from Bestia 666... seen him twice and havent been impressed at all


I don’t mind bestia, cool entrance, looks cool, only problem is he doesn’t come across as super violent. Maybe that’s because he is performing on the same as the most violent faction in wrestling.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I don’t mind bestia, cool entrance, looks cool, only problem is he doesn’t come across as super violent. Maybe that’s because he is performing on the same as the most violent faction in wrestling.


You know what... thats exactly why im not vibing with Bestia. He looks cool but i was expecting more Pentagon sadism coming from this guy


----------



## SPCDRI

Bestia666 will do some stuff to get some edge to him, I believe. 

That video package for the 4th member of Contra Unit, made the guy look like a million dollars and a trip to Europe, or rather, a trip to the pits of the Singapore slums and the mud pits of India's death matches. 

:mark:


----------



## Genking48

Yeah, the introduction to Ikuro Kwon looked fucking awesome. Made me wanna see much more of him.


----------



## ECWFanEU

SPCDRI said:


> Bestia666 will do some stuff to get some edge to him, I believe.
> 
> That video package for the 4th member of Contra Unit, made the guy look like a million dollars and a trip to Europe, or rather, a trip to the pits of the Singapore slums and the mud pits of India's death matches.
> 
> :mark:


I really loved the video package for him but I can't get over that they used "Slums of Singapore" like a little bit of Google could have solved that, still! nit picking. MLW and Contra have been awesome and pretty much must see wrestling recently! 

People should just watch their hour on YouTube and realise!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Major League Wrestling Teases Women's Division*



> Major League Wrestling took to social media to announce that an MLW Women's Division could be on the horizon!
> 
> Their full tweet was, "The much anticipated MLW Women's Division could be on the horizon!! Who would YOU want to see in an MLW Women's Division?"
> 
> Several replies named Impact star Tessa Blanchard as someone they would like to see in the division. Thunder Rosa, Savannah Evans, Allysin Kay, Scarlett Bordeaux, Taeler Hendrix, Priscilla Kelly, Meiko Satomura, Big Swole, Mercedes Martinez, La Hiedra, and Tenille Dashwood were also named as women that fans would like to see in MLW.
> 
> Earlier this week it was also reported that MLW hired Dr. Tom Prichard as a senior agent. For several years, Prichard was a senior talent trainer for WWE. Prichard will join MLW starting on September 7 for their War Chamber event in Dallas.
> 
> Below is MLW's announcement:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163201402669281282


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/08/major-league-wrestling-teases-women-division-658603/


----------



## USAUSA1

Not gonna lie, not really a big fan of women wrestling. However, I did see a match from two women from Chile that was really good last weekend.


----------



## Obfuscation

The more "not a fan of women's wrestling" comments that come in, the worst you're coming off. The internalized misogyny has got to go. It's literally just the same thing as with men: pro wrestling.

Be cool if this happens. One of the issues I had with MLW was the way they presented the women, or lack there of. A division should hopefully do well enough to change that.


----------



## USAUSA1

Obfuscation said:


> The more "not a fan of women's wrestling" comments that come in, the worst you're coming off. The internalized misogyny has got to go. It's literally just the same thing as with men: pro wrestling.
> 
> Be cool if this happens. One of the issues I had with MLW was the way they presented the women, or lack there of. A division should hopefully do well enough to change that.


I try to like it for over 30 years, just never captured my attention. I feel the same way about comedy wrestling. It's no disrespect to them as performers. It's no different from other sports, most nba fans don't watch the WNBA. Why do people expect pro wrestling fans to be different because it's not real?

Just for the record I've seen great/awesome women matches but it's not consistent.


----------



## Obfuscation

USAUSA1 said:


> I try to like it for over 30 years, just never captured my attention. I feel the same way about comedy wrestling. It's no disrespect to them as performers. It's no different from other sports, most nba fans don't watch the WNBA. Why do people expect pro wrestling fans to be different because it's not real?
> 
> Just for the record I've seen great/awesome women matches but it's not consistent.


Because it is obvious via the ignorant generalization. "Women's wrestling" isn't a thing. It's just wrestling. Like any and all, there can be stuff to like/dislike. Writing women off as a whole is the basis of the constant negative stigma attached. Especially lately as they have finally gotten past side-show, yet these comments are spouting up more than ever. Notably, by men.


----------



## Donnie

I thought they were going to have women wrestle when they had Su Yung and her second whose name escapes me, beat the piss out of everyone with the cane. But she vanished, and they never mentioned it again. So I'm down for this. Even more so if they tap into the alliance (LONG LIVE THE ALLIANCE :steph) with IMPACT, and bring over their women to really get things going. I'd love to see Rosemary help Ol'e Mancer go after Selina, would be a killer feud.


----------



## volde

Obfuscation said:


> Because it is obvious via the ignorant generalization. "Women's wrestling" isn't a thing. It's just wrestling. Like any and all, there can be stuff to like/dislike. Writing women off as a whole is the basis of the constant negative stigma attached. Especially lately as they have finally gotten past side-show, yet these comments are spouting up more than ever. Notably, by men.


Just like "women's basketball" is just basketball?


----------



## Obfuscation

volde said:


> Just like "women's basketball" is just basketball?


Obviously.


----------



## SPCDRI

MLW would be well served to stay away from women's wrestling and instead spend that time and money getting a tag team scene going. One of the best things about MLW is no women's wrestling and intergender bullshit.


----------



## captainzombie

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *Major League Wrestling Teases Women's Division*
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/08/major-league-wrestling-teases-women-division-658603/


If they are going to be serious about a women's division, would love for them to build it around Tessa as long as she doesn't get snatched up by WWE or AEW.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mlw and Crash to tape in October in Mexico.

https://mailchi.mp/mlw/mlwegotv-557769


----------



## ECWFanEU

I didn't really notice that MLW doesn't have a Woman's division till they mentioned it. Just focused on the good show they are putting on each week. 

I mean if they want to add a women's division, great, but please focus on women wrestlers and not models who walk around the ring doing nothing. When you have people like Tessa, Asuka, Hogan, Su Young etc, these are the style I want, legit wrestlers not models please. Also get Salina back in the ring, I love her role as Director but it'd be good to see her in action too. 

I also would want them to steer away from intergender matches, its not entertaining at all.


----------



## Stetho

Crowd sounded so dead in the NY episodes jeez


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Teddy Hart comes across douchy with the cat.


----------



## Obfuscation

He's just a douchebag piece of garbage, in general.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166162161699155969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165992487288262656
@NastyYaffa

WAR CHAMBER Looks like another banger of a show. I expect Low-Ki to be the 4th man, that way he can set up a match with Fatu. 

Hope my dude Ol Mancer gets a match on the big stage!!


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Ol Mancer needs that rocket push. The southern psycho path vs the Samoan werewolf.


----------



## Ham and Egger

My favorite parts of MLW lately have been the Hart Foundation segments where they take a piss on MJF and the Dynasty.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thatcher seeming to stick around. This is nothing but good news there.


----------



## SPCDRI

I loved it when Hart Foundation was trying to get the cats to hop on the bed. 

The cat just looks at the camera and no sells them. 

:mark:

THAT'S DOESN'T WORK FOR MEOW, BROTHER!

:hogan

I can't wait for this War Chamber match, its gonna be CRAZY.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Thatcher seeming to stick around. This is nothing but good news there.


Trashy Tim vs Low Ki is a little closer to happening :cozy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166817731762515969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166745386503016450
MLW somehow gets better every day. We should aspire to be this good.


----------



## volde

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-pjBk5p49g

Great promo by Lawlor.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mlw PPV is November 2nd and AEW ppv is November 9th(1st of the TNT era).

Going to be a struggle . I do love the new era of Saturday ppvs. I like mlw but they need one hell of a card to make this a successful ppv.


----------



## Psychosocial

Is there any place to watch highlights of weekly Fusion episodes? Only thing that's stopping me from getting into this promotion more. Just too much wrestling going on and hard to watch full programs anymore.



USAUSA1 said:


> Mlw PPV is November 2nd and AEW ppv is November 9th(1st of the TNT era).
> 
> Going to be a struggle . I do love the new era of Saturday ppvs. I like mlw but they need one hell of a card to make this a successful ppv.


What happens to the "special events" that they do with Fusion every other month when they start doing PPVs? Have they said anything about that?


----------



## CM Buck

Psychosocial said:


> Is there any place to watch highlights of weekly Fusion episodes? Only thing that's stopping me from getting into this promotion more. Just too much wrestling going on and hard to watch full programs anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the "special events" that they do with Fusion every other month when they start doing PPVs? Have they said anything about that?


YouTube there channel does the whole show


----------



## USAUSA1

Oh crap, nice curveball by mlw for their first PPV. Not what I was expecting, I am buying this one.


----------



## Aedubya

The pin Smith Jr took in the 'best of 2 outta 3' tag match v The Dynasty was very embarrassing

Must've been a botch


----------



## Donnie

Ole' Mancer vs Havoc ruled :banderas Perfect mix of goofiness you get from both men, and the insane violence they always bring. Tony laughing his ass off at Havoc getting a pumpkin stuck on his head was amazing. 

Got a feeling we're getting a No Ropes Barbwire match at the PPV :fuckyeah That's going to be fucking incredible.

SUPERFIGHT is shaping up real nice

FATU vs LA PARK
Trashy Tim Thatcher vs Filthy Lawlor 
Mancer vs Havoc 
Aries vs Hart 
Dynasty vs Von Erich's. Maybe even throw in Simon and Jacob to make it a three way dance, as that feud isn't done and it would make sense. 

Could be the show of the year if all goes right  :cozy


----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> Ole' Mancer vs Havoc ruled <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" /> Perfect mix of goofiness you get from both men, and the insane violence they always bring. Tony laughing his ass off at Havoc getting a pumpkin stuck on his head was amazing.
> 
> Got a feeling we're getting a No Ropes Barbwire match at the PPV <img src="http://i.imgur.com/P9m0MoD.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Yeah" class="inlineimg" /> That's going to be fucking incredible.
> 
> SUPERFIGHT is shaping up real nice
> 
> FATU vs LA PARK
> Trashy Tim Thatcher vs Filthy Lawlor
> Mancer vs Havoc
> Aries vs Hart
> Dynasty vs Von Erich's. Maybe even throw in Simon and Jacob to make it a three way dance, as that feud isn't done and it would make sense.
> 
> Could be the show of the year if all goes right <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/redface.gif" border="0" alt="" title="blush" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/mBCtCEV.gif" border="0" alt="" title="cozy" class="inlineimg" />


How much is it going to be as I am hyped for this show?


----------



## Donnie

Death Rider said:


> How much is it going to be as I am hyped for this show?


30 USD


----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is it going to be as I am hyped for this show?
> 
> 
> 
> 30 USD <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/redface.gif" border="0" alt="" title="blush" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Oh that is pricey :lol. Still paying for it though ?


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179177978649092096


----------



## USAUSA1

Death Rider said:


> Oh that is pricey :lol. Still paying for it though ?


$19.95


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

*Major League Wrestling Signs Zeda Zhang*



> Major League Wrestling (“MLW”) today announced the signing of Zeda Zhang to a multi-year exclusive contract.
> 
> The talented female fighter will join MLW’s much-anticipated women’s division which is slated to launch this year.
> 
> Zhang recently competed in China where she honed her skills under the tutelage of CIMA.
> 
> Traveling around the world over the past year on a mission to learn new styles, Zhang has competed for promotions in Taiwan, Singapore, Shenzhen, Macau, India, South Korea, and Japan.
> 
> Zhang now returns to MLW where she competed in 2018 with her eyes set on becoming the inaugural champion.
> 
> “Zeda is an instant threat to all within the women’s division and I look forward to her matches for years to come here in MLW. Zeda is not only a great athlete but a great role model and person. I’m ecstatic to have her join MLW.”
> Court Bauer.
> 
> 2-0 in MMA, Zhang is a dangerous striker with a strong arsenal of submissions, if the fight goes to the ground. She now looks to make history as MLW brings its women’s division on-line this fall.


Source: http://squaredcirclesirens.com/major-league-wrestling-signs-zeda-zhang/


----------



## Psychosocial

Best product in the game today. Hands down.


----------



## SPCDRI

Get well soon, Mancer!

:mark:


----------



## Donnie

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> *Major League Wrestling Signs Zeda Zhang*
> 
> 
> Source: http://squaredcirclesirens.com/major-league-wrestling-signs-zeda-zhang/


:bjpenn Looking forward to seeing how MLW works this. If the working agreement with IMPACT is still active, and I think it is. They could bring in Rosemary, Kiera, Tennille etc, and really light it up. :cozy 

They were doing that angle with Su Yang clobbering the snot out of dudes with the cane, so it would be cool if they bought that back into play. 

Plus they've got an ace in the hole with Salina :banderas She's INCREBILE as a manager and the leader of Promociones Dorado, I could only imagine how awesome she would be as the top heel of the division. 

MLW rules :rusevyes


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179798791454625793
wens3 MLW FUCKING RULES


----------



## poldoh

Last night they signed Gino Medina! Super good wrestler from TX/Reality of Wrestling (Booker T's) promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

poldoh said:


> Last night they signed Gino Medina! Super good wrestler from TX/Reality of Wrestling (Booker T's) promotion.


I fucking love this promotion. Smart and unique signing. Absolute steal

I hope Rex Andrews next. I think Mecha Wolf Mr 450 will be debuting soon .


----------



## poldoh

USAUSA1 said:


> I fucking love this promotion. Smart and unique signing. Absolute steal
> 
> I hope Rex Andrews next. I think Mecha Wolf Mr 450 will be debuting soon .


Same! THey put on a killer live show. They're coming back to Dallas this January and I'm hoping they bring Mecha Wolf!


----------



## Top bins

We get this promotion on free sports in the uk. Haven’t quite got into it yet even though I’ve watched every week. It seems a bit filler to me I’ve only really been impressed with Jacob Fatu. Could see him debuting for WWE and being a heel against Roman. I just haven’t seen yet what is so special about MLW. Will continue to support them though.


----------



## Rattslinger

I recently came across the MLW promotion having been recommended by YouTube because of watching AEW shows on YouTube. I gotta say, AEW has the athleticism I want as a fan. However, MLW has got the storytelling that I want as a fan.

I hope that AEW moves towards MLW storytelling and MLW is able to move slowly towards the athleticism of AEW. 

Both promotions arw great, I want them to make each other better and better and become great competitors in the wrestling world!


----------



## SMW

best thing about MLW is it's only one hour. Not long enough to be boring just on point.


----------



## TripleG

Okay, I am currently watching this week's episode of Fusion. 

I fucking love The Dynasty. 

That is all.


----------



## captainzombie

TripleG said:


> Okay, I am currently watching this week's episode of Fusion.
> 
> I fucking love The Dynasty.
> 
> That is all.


The Dynasty is an awesome stable, would love to also see them in AEW as it would add another dynamic to MJF......hell even introduce them attacking Cody when he eventually turns on him.

I'm about 2 weeks behind on MLW, but had read that the main event was awesome this past week.


----------



## Stetho

They're inevitably losing the "youtube war" with NWA, I wonder if they'll react in one way or another.
I'd love them to work a deal together.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nwa just started, it's no war. I would love to see them work together.


----------



## USAUSA1

Damn it's like the nwa power came and took this thread thunder. Lol just joking 

It looks like mlw is now posting shows on Sundays on YouTube instead of Monday. When was this changed?


----------



## Death Rider

USAUSA1 said:


> Damn it's like the nwa power came and took this thread thunder. Lol just joking
> 
> It looks like mlw is now posting shows on Sundays on YouTube instead of Monday. When was this changed?


As far as I know this only started last week. I kind of like it on a Monday night as it gave me a wrestling show Tuesday morning to replace Raw :lol


----------



## famicommander

Stetho said:


> They're inevitably losing the "youtube war" with NWA, I wonder if they'll react in one way or another.
> I'd love them to work a deal together.


It's not a "war"

Wrestling promotions still can't easily or heavily monetize Youtube content.

For MLW, the Youtube show is a replay of what TV networks in the US, Canada, UK, Ireland, South Africa, and Isreal have already PAID MLW to air. And it goes on Fite at the same time as Youtube.

For NWA, the Youtube show is the whole product, besides the Facebook stream and the delayed Fite TV posting.

Not to mention MLW tours, sends stars to Mexico and Japan, fits more than 120 people in their venues, etc.

And MLW has 80+ episodes online. Their viewership is stable. We don't know how far NWA will drop before they stabilize.

The NWA has absolutely nothing to offer MLW. Just like they had nothing to offer ROH, even though ROH was stupid enough to give them air time.


----------



## USAUSA1

famicommander said:


> It's not a "war"
> 
> Wrestling promotions still can't easily or heavily monetize Youtube content.
> 
> For MLW, the Youtube show is a replay of what TV networks in the US, Canada, UK, Ireland, South Africa, and Isreal have already PAID MLW to air. And it goes on Fite at the same time as Youtube.
> 
> For NWA, the Youtube show is the whole product, besides the Facebook stream and the delayed Fite TV posting.
> 
> Not to mention MLW tours, sends stars to Mexico and Japan, fits more than 120 people in their venues, etc.
> 
> And MLW has 80+ episodes online. Their viewership is stable. We don't know how far NWA will drop before they stabilize.
> 
> The NWA has absolutely nothing to offer MLW. Just like they had nothing to offer ROH, even though ROH was stupid enough to give them air time.


Did you forgot about Nwa 70 and The Crockett cup? I think nwa and mlw should work together. The PPV could use an Aldis defense. And the nwa could use someone like Davey Boy Smith jr. or Thatcher.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> Did you forgot about Nwa 70 and The Crockett cup? I think nwa and mlw should work together. The PPV could use an Aldis defense. And the nwa could use someone like Davey Boy Smith jr. or Thatcher.


Aldis sucks ass and the Crockett Cup was 100% an ROH event that they let NWA put their branding on.

How many buys did NWA 70 do? 100? About the same amount of people that fit in the crappy studio.

MLW has their own PPV to promote and they don't want to dilute their strong brand by associating it with garbage like NWA. 

MLW should only be trying to work with companies that actually have a bigger platform than they do or some kind of worldwide appeal. Impact, ROH, CMLL, AAA, NOAH, Dragon Gate, NJPW, AJPW, Crash, RevPro. That's the level of promotion that MLW should be focused on.

NWA isn't even at CWFH level yet.


----------



## Stetho

Jesus, calm down.


----------



## famicommander

Stetho said:


> Jesus, calm down.


I'm calm.

It's just that people think because Billy Corgan gets some Youtube views it means MLW has to react in some way.

Chances are Corgan's NWA will never get to the level MLW is at right now, let alone the level MLW will get to if they keep going.

Taping Youtube videos in front of 100 old people in Georgia is what NWA does. MLW is a real, legitimate touring company.

People are buying into Corgan's hype but if any other promotion in the world put people like Ken Anderson, The RNRE, Nick Aldis, and Sandow in the position that the NWA is in 2019 they'd be laughed out of existence.

If Impact booked a 55 year old history teacher vs Magnus in a main event world title match, the Cornette face memes posted would take up half the bandwidth on this site.


----------



## volde

How would MLW/NWA even work together? Both have completely different styles.

And their youtube numbers are slowing down:

Ep 1: 510k
Ep 2: 292k
Ep 3: 182k

Won't surprise me if by Ep 10 they'll be doing same numbers as MLW.


----------



## captainzombie

SuperFight PPV is looking pretty good and for $19.99 you can't go wrong with this card.


No Disqualification World Heavyweight Title Fight
Jacob Fatu (c) vs. LA Park (presented by Salina de la Renta)

World Middleweight Title Fight
Teddy Hart (c) vs. Austin Aries

Texas Tornado World Tag Team Title Fight
MJF & Richard Holliday (c) vs. Ross & Marshall Von Erich

National Openweight Title Fight
Alex Hammerstone (c) vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.

First time EVER!
“Filthy” Tom Lawlor vs. Timothy Thatcher

Stairway to Hell Match!
Jimmy Havoc vs. Mance Warner vs. Bestia 666 (presented by Salina de la Renta)

A Battle For Respect
Low Ki vs. Brian Pillman Jr.

Trios Tag Match!
Injustice vs. Septimo Dragon, Puma King & ****** Loco


----------



## Psychosocial

volde said:


> How would MLW/NWA even work together? Both have completely different styles.
> 
> And their youtube numbers are slowing down:
> 
> Ep 1: 510k
> Ep 2: 292k
> Ep 3: 182k
> 
> Won't surprise me if by Ep 10 they'll be doing same numbers as MLW.


I wouldn't say completely different. MLW definitely has some old school elements in their presentation, but mixed with various modern styles and techniques.

As far as NWA goes, I think they'll retain 100K+ viewers easily on a weekly basis with Power on YouTube. The acclaim it's gotten from people who see it as true wrestling and a real alternative to the modern sport is what makes me believe they'll keep a good audience for that show in the long run.



captainzombie said:


> SuperFight PPV is looking pretty good and for $19.99 you can't go wrong with this card.
> 
> 
> No Disqualification World Heavyweight Title Fight
> Jacob Fatu (c) vs. LA Park (presented by Salina de la Renta)
> 
> World Middleweight Title Fight
> Teddy Hart (c) vs. Austin Aries
> 
> Texas Tornado World Tag Team Title Fight
> MJF & Richard Holliday (c) vs. Ross & Marshall Von Erich
> 
> National Openweight Title Fight
> Alex Hammerstone (c) vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr.
> 
> First time EVER!
> “Filthy” Tom Lawlor vs. Timothy Thatcher
> 
> Stairway to Hell Match!
> Jimmy Havoc vs. Mance Warner vs. Bestia 666 (presented by Salina de la Renta)
> 
> A Battle For Respect
> Low Ki vs. Brian Pillman Jr.
> 
> Trios Tag Match!
> Injustice vs. Septimo Dragon, Puma King & ****** Loco


Missed the announcement for Ki v Pillman. Didn't see any build up to that one, is there any story there?

The rest of the card looks really good although I would have kept the STH match just between Havoc and Mancer but it's fine. Looking forward to their first PPV effort.


----------



## USAUSA1

With the ACH stuff going on, I give MLW credit for being a diverse brand that embrace hip hop culture. Court always been in touch with current society. Funny how we haven't heard any Low Ki backstage issues in mlw. Or even Teddy Hart.


----------



## Psychosocial

USAUSA1 said:


> With the ACH stuff going on, I give MLW credit for being a diverse brand that embrace hip hop culture. Court always been in touch with current society. Funny how we haven't heard any Low Ki backstage issues in mlw. Or even Teddy Hart.


Don't forget the malcontent of pro wrestling himself. :aries2

Court's doing a great job to keep things in order there.


----------



## USAUSA1

Signing Gino and bringing in Dejoseph were two big moves.


----------



## Donnie

PPV is ordered. Going to get me some LIGHT BEERS, eye poke a motherfucker, and make my way to the pay window


----------



## cease2exist

Psychosocial said:


> I wouldn't say completely different. MLW definitely has some old school elements in their presentation, but mixed with various modern styles and techniques.
> 
> As far as NWA goes, I think they'll retain 100K+ viewers easily on a weekly basis with Power on YouTube. The acclaim it's gotten from people who see it as true wrestling and a real alternative to the modern sport is what makes me believe they'll keep a good audience for that show in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the announcement for Ki v Pillman. Didn't see any build up to that one, is there any story there?
> 
> The rest of the card looks really good although I would have kept the STH match just between Havoc and Mancer but it's fine. Looking forward to their first PPV effort.


Don't remember all the details but Low Ki as a former champ or whatever was giving Pillman some advice and Pillman basically told him he knows what he's doing and made fun of him for being corny to this girl in another segment.


----------



## House of Mystery

No official thread or anyone talking about the Pay-Per-View? That's kind of disheartening.


----------



## captainzombie

House of Mystery said:


> No official thread or anyone talking about the Pay-Per-View? That's kind of disheartening.


Yeah it sucks, MLW talk around here is on the lighter side. A lot of people are really missing out on an excellent wrestling promotion.


----------



## captainzombie

> During tonight’s Saturday Night SuperFight pay per view, MLW announced a new partnership with the lucha-libre promotion AAA. This comes only one month after MLW held tapings for their weekly episodic Fusion with rival company The CRASH in Tijuana. Several of AAA’s biggest stars, including Aerostar, Psycho Clown, Blue Demon Jr and IMPACT’s Killer Kross are mentioned by name.


https://twitter.com/MLW/status/1190802698582601728


----------



## kovs27

LA Park loses.....boo!!!


----------



## Donnie

Best show of the year! Christ almighty that was amazing from start to finish. MLW is the fucking truth, and everyone needs to see it.


----------



## virus21

Donnie said:


> Best show of the year! Christ almighty that was amazing from start to finish. MLW is the fucking truth, and everyone needs to see it.


Is it really that good?


----------



## Donnie

virus21 said:


> Is it really that good?


It really is. Not a bad match to be found, 3 bangers and a goddamner of a main event.


----------



## virus21

Donnie said:


> It really is. Not a bad match to be found, 3 bangers and a goddamner of a main event.


I might have to give it a look. So much wrestling these days.


----------



## USAUSA1

Great show Davey Boy vs Hammerstone was better than expected. Thatcher gave Lawlor his best match. Low ki vs Pillman was fun before the ending. 

They should do Fatu vs Park in a cell next.


----------



## CM Buck

Absolutely phenomenal show


----------



## TripleG

Watched Saturday Night Superfight earlier today! I ordered it off of the Fite App and checked it out. 

- Texas Tornado Tag Match for the Tag belts was solid. It was nice to start the show off with The Dynasty, by far my favorite act since I've started watching MLW, and the match was a solid showcase for MJF and Holliday. Von Erichs got the win, and it was solid, though I felt like it would have been alot better if they had mapped out a better story. For example, with MJF's mocking of the Iron Claw, the spot where they finally lock it on him should have been amazing, but it felt like of rushed through. Still, good match. 

- The Trios match with Injustice taking on ****** Loco, Puma King, and Septimo Dragon was exactly what you expect out of a match like this. Lots of action and flying all over the place. Good, fun, action packed. Not a MOTN contender or anything, but solid viewing, especially for its early placement on the card. 

- Teddy Hart Vs. Austin Aries for the Middleweight Title is a weird one for me. I remember when these two started to get attention in the early to mid 2000s, and I wasn't completely sold on them. I thought Teddy was an entitled lunatic who was little more than a spot monkey, and Aries was just bland as fuck. I remember when he beat Joe for the ROH title in 2004, and I was like "Uh...why?" and then TNA pushed him in 2006 (over my pick Alex Shelley) and I was like "Uh...why?". So it was weird to see two guys that made a name for themselves during the same period of Indy wrestling almost 15 years ago and two guys I wasn't that sold on when they started to get noticed. 

And here they are in 2019...and they had one of the best matches on the show! This was really well done! Nice old school set up injury angle, with a clear cut heel, a clear cut face, and the necessary drama to tell the story. The Canadian Destroyer finish wasn't executed all that well, but everything else worked for me. Hart played the underdog fighting through the pain really well and by the end, I really wanted him to win. Well done all around. 

Weird, lol. 

- Brian Pillman Jr Vs. Low Ki was fine. Nice of Pillman Jr to wear his dad's old Hollywood Blondes' jacket. Basically, it was Pillman outlasting everyone else who had been annihilated by Low Ki in under 3 minutes. So basically, it was an extended squash for Low Ki, but one where Pillman got to save some face by lasting longer than everybody else, so I guess that's fine. 

- Tom Lawlor Vs. Timothy Thatcher...gotta be honest, I was not feeling this one at first, but it developed into a nice hard hitting fight. It ended up being a fun watch, but it took a couple minutes to get there. Good, rugged, and bloody. Good stuff!

- Jimmy Havoc Vs. Bestia 666 Vs. Mance Warner in A Stairway to Hell Match = This is exactly what I expected it to be: A wild and violent hardcore war. It was entertaining in its own grizzly way and lived up to what was advertised. If you like this type of stuff, you'll love this. If you don't like hardcore stuff, then this isn't for you. 

- Hammerstone Vs. Davey Boy Jr for the National Openweight Title = I was hoping for a good power match out of these two because I like hosses, but I was a little let down. It was okay, but there were some clunky and awkward elements, like Davey randomly Hulking Up and doing the Hulk Hogan bit in the middle of the match for no reason. The finish was also a little clunky in its execution. 

- Jacob Fatu Vs. LA Park for the World Heavyweight Title = It is so weird seeing The Chairman of WCW in the main event fighting for a Heavyweight Title. That said, this match blew me away. I really enjoyed it. I was super impressed with this bloody and wild brawl. We got high flying out of these two heavyweights, we got hard hitting, we got blood, we got a fireball, and we got the managers getting in on the fun. This whole thing was a wild and awesome main event, and it had a big fight feel to it where the crowd was buzzing from bell to bell. I loved it and the PPV ended on the best match. 

My overall impressions of the show: I liked it! I was generally entertained from start to finish and I was impressed how MLW offered such variety in the card. You had heavyweights, you had high flying, you had hardcore, you had technical wrestling, you had old school, you had new school...it had everything. There were somethings that didn't click as well for me, but the stuff that delivered really delivered. And hey, any show that can make me mark out for a Teddy Hart match must have done something right.


----------



## NascarStan

What I love about MLW is that it has a old school feel to it but unlike NWA it also has a modern element to it which I love

If AEW is the WCW to WWE then MLW is the ECW


----------



## Psychosocial

AverageJoe9 said:


> What I love about MLW is that it has a old school feel to it but unlike NWA it also has a modern element to it which I love
> 
> If AEW is the WCW to WWE then MLW is the ECW


Impact is ECW I'd say, their product resembles more of ECW than MLW's does imo.


----------



## Top bins

I thought the show was okay. Hart vs Aries was my favourite match of the night. Good psychology rest of the card was filler. Only other thing that stood out was Jacob Fatu. He is going to be a big star. Can see him going to WWE and feuding with Roman reigns. I just think MLW is a little overrated.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mlw has a lot of potential title contenders for Fatu. Low Ki,Davey Boy, Mancer,Hammerstone, Aries.


----------



## Donnie

USAUSA1 said:


> Mlw has a lot of potential title contenders for Fatu. Low Ki, Davey Boy, Mancer, *Hammerstone, *Aries.



I was actually think of Fatu potentially feuding with Shane Douglas' bastard son, the other day. If the big man holds the belt until he hits the 12 month mark and beats everyone "below" him, they should have him decide he wants to be a double champion and he wants Fatu. It could be an awesome feud if Hammer turns into a tweener going solo after the baddest motherfuckers in MLW.


----------



## Death Rider

If I had to guess who is next, i think low ki as he has unfinished business with contra


----------



## Donnie

WE GOT THE STICKY, FUCK YEAH. LIGHT BEERS FOR ALL 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193163635960549381
24hrs after being KO and retiring, King Mo makes his MLW debut. Don't know how to feel about this :larry


----------



## captainzombie

Donnie said:


> WE GOT THE STICKY, FUCK YEAH. LIGHT BEERS FOR ALL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193163635960549381
> 24hrs after being KO and retiring, King Mo makes his MLW debut. Don't know how to feel about this :larry


Ugh, not this guy again. I just don't feel like he has much to offer, especially to MLW who really needs to quit bringing in guys like King Mo.


----------



## USAUSA1

Is Teddy Hart in trouble? Real trouble no kayfabe. Disturbing allegations


----------



## Donnie

USAUSA1 said:


> Is Teddy Hart in trouble? Real trouble no kayfabe. Disturbing allegations


What did he do?

Last time he was trouble was for alleged rape and running a brothel out of his house.


----------



## Chrome

USAUSA1 said:


> Is Teddy Hart in trouble? Real trouble no kayfabe. Disturbing allegations


Don't know, but Myron Reed just beat him for the MLW Middleweight title, so there might be something there.


----------



## Donnie

So, because USASA isn't answering me bunk) i decided to do some digging. It looks like that paedophile cunt Chasyn Rance might have killed a young female wrestler, and Teddy might have been involved in it. Also, Teddy is apparently wanted in Canada for an alleged rape . Jesus fucking Christ. 

I retract any positive thing i said about Teddy, dude is a cunt.


----------



## USAUSA1

Teddy response 

https://twitter.com/TeddyHartIsBACK/status/1192244089871372288?s=19


----------



## Donnie

No fucking way was that written by Teddy. Dude is a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194046858055819265
Good fucking riddance, ya dick.

For those who don't know, there is a big chance he murdered his girlfriend, and also fled Canada from rape charges. As Bad Luck would say, FUCK EM


----------



## USAUSA1

But he could be innocent, you never know.


----------



## Donnie

Highly doubtful considering his history


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

please delete


----------



## captainzombie

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194046858055819265
> Good fucking riddance, ya dick.
> 
> For those who don't know, there is a big chance he murdered his girlfriend, and also fled Canada from rape charges. As Bad Luck would say, FUCK EM


That is fuckin horrible if it is true that he did kill her, the guy has been a slime since he jumped into the wrestling scene. I thought the last few years he had cleaned up his act, but boy was I wrong if all of this is true.

With him being gone, where does it leave The Hart Foundation and do they just have Smith and Pillman go seperate ways or continue the faction with adding someone else.


----------



## Donnie

captainzombie said:


> That is fuckin horrible if it is true that he did kill her, the guy has been a slime since he jumped into the wrestling scene. I thought the last few years he had cleaned up his act, but boy was I wrong if all of this is true.
> 
> With him being gone, where does it leave The Hart Foundation and do they just have Smith and Pillman go seperate ways or continue the faction with adding someone else.


You aren't alone in thinking he had changed, sucks to find out he's still a cunt. 

I imagine they'll keep them together to fight CONTRA for the next few months, until they run Fatu vs Davey at the next PPV.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is there anything new regarding Teddy Hart's missing ex? I mean hasn't she been missing since 2016? What new information is there implicating Teddy? 

Isn't the latest stink from a very bad taste chloroform angle involving Statutory Chasyn Rance?


----------



## USAUSA1

Thatcher vs Low Ki match was fantastic. Thought Low ki was about to lose. Low ki faking staying outside for 19 seconds was brilliant, allowed him to catch his breath and slow down the momentum 

Josef promo was great as well. 

Myron Reed is talented, glad he won.


----------



## shandcraig

Ive been so curious what Aries changed about his vegan diet to get so small compared to his TNA days.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194834005901946882
:mj2 :fuckthis 

Please come to NJPW or AEW, and not shitty NXT


----------



## RiverFenix

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194834005901946882
> :mj2 :fuckthis
> 
> Please come to NJPW or AEW, and not shitty NXT


Japan would be his best fit. I'm betting NXT though. Not sure I'd want him in AEW.


----------



## Death Rider

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Donnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194834005901946882
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/A32Zoox.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Fuck This" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Please come to NJPW or AEW, and not shitty NXT
> 
> 
> 
> Japan would be his best fit. I'm betting NXT though. Not sure I'd want him in AEW.
Click to expand...

FUCK NXT THEY AIN'T FILTHY ENOUGH


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195356612589969408
Great thing for MLW to keep Fatu for another year I would imagine, especially since WWE and other bigger companies would love to have him.


----------



## captainzombie

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195356612589969408
> 
> 
> Great thing for MLW to keep Fatu for another year I would imagine, especially since WWE and other bigger companies would love to have him.




That is awesome news, Fatu is a true monster that if he can stay 1-2 more years in MLW we will benefit. I fear if the WWE gets a hold of him they’ll make him into Umaga 2.0, and Umaga was talented but they would not know how to use him.


----------



## RiverFenix

Given they're using Lawlor's free-agency as a television angle I wonder if that's all it really is and he re-signed already. Make it seem like he could go anywhere and then chooses MLW sort of deal.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196443027054759936


----------



## Aedubya

Funny timing
I just made a thread about her in the AEW section
They originally had a kind of arrangement with her, Cody wanted her to go by the name Alicia A
Wonder what happened?

Very good signing for MLW


----------



## cease2exist

Aedubya said:


> Funny timing
> I just made a thread about her in the AEW section
> They originally had a kind of arrangement with her, Cody wanted her to go by the name Alicia A
> Wonder what happened?
> 
> Very good signing for MLW


Nice, who is she?

My only complaint with the show is that I'm not a big fan of mixing MMA and wrestling, it's just too different imo. Like the BJJ purple belt that wrestles in his gi, it just comes across as so gimmicky when it's not real. And the BJJ submissions look so bad in pro wrestling imo. In real life they're quick and it just looks silly in wrestling imo. More of a preference than a complain I guess. I like how those guys mix in pro wrestling moves like German suplexes and etc. I'm just not a fan of incorporating the real life martial art backgrounds into pro wrestling. Kurt Angle probably did it best, but at the same time he used pro wrestling moves and his submissions weren't tacky looking. Armbars/kimuras/triangles just don't look organic in wrestling.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197902693785694208
@Donnie


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197911373507956736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196798321219817474


----------



## RiverFenix

You knew it was an angle and Lawlor was staying once they mentioned it on television. Really the tweet should have been the tip off as that wasn't done before either. 

Good to see MLW can pay competitive wage to keep their talent. Competition is good for everybody. 

When will the AEW talent become exclusive to AEW?


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197902693785694208
> @Donnie
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197911373507956736
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196798321219817474


:banderas wens3 :fuckyeah 

LET'S KEEP IT FILTHY


----------



## USAUSA1

Last night show was awful.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

I heard a month or two ago... Court said MLW would be removing fusion from Youtube, because they weren't making any money and looking for a TV partner for 2020. Has there been any updates since then?? 

Also, any word on if MLW is in financially healthy? You would think with them signing Fatu/Lawlor to multi-year deals, that would be in a pretty good position since i assume they got big deals.... but at the same time, where are making money, if not the YT views. Seems like attendance has been good, and the PPV did alright. But if they leave youtube, and don't get a decent TV deal, won't they be in a bit of trouble? Maybe i'm overthinking this. Thoughts?


----------



## USAUSA1

How much is BEIN paying them? I doubt they having money issues with the recent signings.


----------



## Donnie

USAUSA1 said:


> Last night show was awful.


:lmao :bunk NO

Mancer/Jimmy stole the show in the one of the funniest coolest brawls I've ever seen. Carjacking some poor fuck, Mancer's uncle running a guy over leading to Mancer saying he ain't going back to the joint. Fighting in Havoc's house, and shoving his head down the shitter. FIGHTING IN FULL SAIL AND RICH SAYING HE USED TO WORK THERE :lmao. Havoc getting moonshine thrown in his face before being kidnapped. Plus, the fight back in the arena was awesome, and set the blowoff up perfectly. Just a tremendous piece of work.

"THIS IS KIDNAPPING"

"DON'T WORRY, OL MANCER'S DONE THIS A COUPLE OF TIMES" :lmao 

Hammer vs James was good times as Shane Douglas bastard son continues to get better each week in ring and on the mic, and James is solid as hell. 

I was dying at Hammer and Richard's promos, they play off each SO well and show that once MJF fucks off for good, they'll be more than fine without him. 

Kelly's debut was great, and i love that Court is going to allow her to feed off all the hate she got for the tampon spot. She'll bring eyes to the company. 

Filthy's slow decent into madness and eventual heel turn is coming along perfectly, dude is just wonderful in every aspect. 

CONTRA's promo was stellar as always! These boys can do no wrong, and we are blessed to have them. 

MLW is the best company in the world and anyone saying otherwise should be kidnapped by Ol Mancer, because he has some experience in that :banderas


----------



## Psychosocial

Forgot to post the other day that I watched the PPV last week, the day after I finally got to see Full Gear and tbh I liked it more than AEW's effort.

Brien-Vega: *1/2
Medina-Wolf: *3/4
Hijo de LA Park-Zenshi: **3/4
Contra Unit-Garrini/James-Spirit Squad: **1/2
Von Erichs-Dynasty: ***
Injustice-Loco/King/Dragon: ***1/2
Hart-Aries: ***1/2
Low Ki/Pillman: **1/2
Lawlor/Thatcher: ***3/4
Warner/Havoc/Bestia: ***1/2
Hammerstone/Davey Boy: ***
Fatu/Park: ****

Hopefully MLW can keep growing and remain a stable option for wrestlers. With a women's division on the way, talent being signed to multi-year deals, and them breaking into the PPV market now, the future seems bright.


----------



## TripleG

I just watched the last episode. 

I felt like they had a neat idea with the Mance/Havoc Falls Count Anywhere match, but it was executed poorly. 

Why were all the weapons and thumbtacks still in the ring when they got back to the arena? Wasn't that shit all cleaned up for the other matches? 

Although, points for a car jacking taking place during a match, lol.


----------



## USAUSA1

Contra Unit coming to IWA PR.


----------



## famicommander

Pablo Escobar said:


> I heard a month or two ago... Court said MLW would be removing fusion from Youtube, because they weren't making any money and looking for a TV partner for 2020. Has there been any updates since then??
> 
> Also, any word on if MLW is in financially healthy? You would think with them signing Fatu/Lawlor to multi-year deals, that would be in a pretty good position since i assume they got big deals.... but at the same time, where are making money, if not the YT views. Seems like attendance has been good, and the PPV did alright. But if they leave youtube, and don't get a decent TV deal, won't they be in a bit of trouble? Maybe i'm overthinking this. Thoughts?


Youtube doesn't let wrestling promotions fully monetize their content, so it's no surprise that Fusion isn't making them any money on Youtube.

NWA Powerrr and AEW Dark probably don't make any money, either. Dark just serves as a weekly advertisement for Dynamite, essentially.

Fusion has TV deals in the US, Canada, UK/Ireland, South Africa, and Israel. That, plus ticket sales, are what keeps the lights on. "Losing" Youtube will not affect their bottom line at all because in all likelihood it wasn't making them money to begin with.

MLW doesn't have the luxury of being owned by a multibillion dollar media company that wants content for their platforms like ROH (Sinclair), Impact (Anthem), NJPW (Bushiroad), etc.

So for them, ticket sales are probably the biggest indicator of health. I wouldn't expect anyone to offer them a huge US TV deal considering only about 60,000 per week watch it for free on Youtube.


----------



## USAUSA1

Larry Csonka and Cubsfan/luchablog was talking about MLW and their business this week. How they claim to sign a wrestler but really don't like the Rush and Flamita situations. 

I could see them moving MLW to twitch. Aaa and Impact is on twitch.


----------



## Psychosocial

USAUSA1 said:


> Larry Csonka and Cubsfan/luchablog was talking about MLW and their business this week. How they claim to sign a wrestler but really don't like the Rush and Flamita situations.
> 
> I could see them moving MLW to twitch. Aaa and Impact is on twitch.


I can't see that happening with MLW already being on beIN sports. If anything, they'll probably just renegotiate a better deal with beIN or another network. At least that's what I'm hoping for.

Is AAA moving to El Rey Network still a possibility or was that rumor fizzed out already?


----------



## RiverFenix

The Thanksgiving episode was lackluster. Who's the big dude Hammerstone introduced? Seems like we're getting MJF written out soon. I think Fatu was a bit exposed in that match with the Von Erich, the match went on too long, and the booking was weird as all hell with Fatu attacking the ref and then going for the pin. Very convoluted in order to set up the Lawlor turn which took too long itself in the play out.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202977128423346176


----------



## RiverFenix

MLW announced they have released Teddy Hart. Don't know where, if anywhere, he ends up now. 

On an aside, Davey Boy Smith Jr has been much better since Hart has been suspended. Pillman Jr as well. It allows them to carve out their own identities a bit more than playing into the roles of HF2.0. I mean they are both living off their family names - but doing the HF stuff added a whole other layer of it.


----------



## Psychosocial

In prison, probably.

ACH is there again now. I don't know how/why Bauer keeps hiring all these controversial figures like ACH, Hart, Cornette, LA Park, Low Ki, and Aries, but he seems to make it work somehow. Just hope it doesn't backfire on his promotion one day or if it does make a p*ssy move to please the snowflakes out there and hurt his own product like NWA did.


----------



## USAUSA1

Ach is controversial because he stood up for himself. Cornette is just an ass. Teddy Hart has to deal with something more serious.


----------



## RiverFenix

Anything behind both Sahadi and DeJoseph leaving MLW recently? Sahadi went back to Impact and DeJoseph hired back to WWE.


----------



## Psychosocial

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Anything behind both Sahadi and DeJoseph leaving MLW recently? Sahadi went back to Impact and DeJoseph hired back to WWE.


Don't know about Sahadi, but I'm not sure DeJoseph was actually ever under contract there. Probably just had a few assignments and that's that.

Is Bestia 666 gone too? He's not listed on MLW's website anymore.


----------



## RiverFenix

Welp, that didn't last long...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203336792629563398

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203336804050644994


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Welp, that didn't last long...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203336792629563398
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203336804050644994


Didn't know this was up already lol. What's his deal man. Dude just seems like he's an issue


----------



## Psychosocial

What an insufferable person. He seriously needs instant clinical help.


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> Didn't know this was up already lol. What's his deal man. Dude just seems like he's an issue


Probably asked to job to ****** and he though that was racist and holding him down. He's locked in his victimhood and his whole identity is his skin tone. Hopefully for his sake he finished college and has that to fall back on as he tries to get a real job, otherwise he's looking at a minimum wage life. Seems wholly unwilling to eat shit on occasion - too much pride I guess. Everybody eats a bit of shit at work - you use that as motivation. WWE has it's blindspots and warts but nobody is going to be overtly racist there. They have a lot of African American men who choose to work there who don't need to, older dudes who dealt with shit way worse that ACH likely has to ever face.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Probably asked to job to ****** and he though that was racist and holding him down. He's locked in his victimhood and his whole identity is his skin tone. Hopefully for his sake he finished college and has that to fall back on as he tries to get a real job, otherwise he's looking at a minimum wage life. Seems wholly unwilling to eat shit on occasion - too much pride I guess. Everybody eats a bit of shit at work - you use that as motivation. WWE has it's blindspots and warts but nobody is going to be overtly racist there. They have a lot of African American men who choose to work there who don't need to, older dudes who dealt with shit way worse that ACH likely has to ever face.


Shits just ridiculous and as a black man it's embarrassing. As him and folk like Jusse Smollet make actual cases of racism harder to talk about because folk will just point to these bull shit incidents. But surely he has to realize that he doesn't want to start burning every bridge he comes across. Idk how MLW operates but I can't imagine if he does leave them high and dry they'll be taking him back. How many semi big promotions are left for him to burn


----------



## Psychosocial

RapShepard said:


> Shits just ridiculous and as a black man it's embarrassing. As him and folk like Jusse Smollet make actual cases of racism harder to talk about because folk will just point to these bull shit incidents. But surely he has to realize that he doesn't want to start burning every bridge he comes across. Idk how MLW operates but I can't imagine if he does leave them high and dry they'll be taking him back. How many semi big promotions are left for him to burn


He already worked there before so I'm guessing he didn't burn bridges bad enough since they allowed him back. But they're probably done with him after this.

It's obvious that the dude has mental health issues but this isn't the way to go about it at all. Throwing everyone under the bus and blaming them for your own problems isn't going to get him far. There's no way you're as gifted as he is and quit your dream job you've been doing for a while because some idiots on the internet made you mad. His issues seem severe, I really hope he gets help asap and sorts them out. Forget wrestling, I just hope he doesn't harm himself or others with all the anger he has inside.


----------



## RapShepard

Psychosocial said:


> He already worked there before so I'm guessing he didn't burn bridges bad enough since they allowed him back. But they're probably done with him after this.
> 
> It's obvious that the dude has mental health issues but this isn't the way to go about it at all. Throwing everyone under the bus and blaming them for your own problems isn't going to get him far. There's no way you're as gifted as he is and quit your dream job you've been doing for a while because some idiots on the internet made you mad. His issues seem severe, I really hope he gets help asap and sorts them out. Forget wrestling, I just hope he doesn't harm himself or others with all the anger he has inside.


I don't know he has mental health issues or not. I wouldn't be surprised if he did. But I also wouldn't be surprised if this was a classic case of small name big ego. Maybe he's similar to Austin Aries, but even less of a name and more of an ass.


----------



## Psychosocial

RapShepard said:


> I don't know he has mental health issues or not. I wouldn't be surprised if he did. But I also wouldn't be surprised if this was a classic case of small name big ego. Maybe he's similar to Austin Aries, but even less of a name and more of an ass.


He went on a profane tirade on video just to get out of his WWE contract, he threw ROH under the bus, he threw Jay Lethal under the bus, now he's blaming the fans, and quitting wrestling because of idiots on social media. I'm more inclined to believe that he has mental problems, which is normal, but the way he's going about it is all wrong. He's just going to keep having issues in life outside wrestling with this attitude unless he gets the help he needs and may God forbid harm someone one day.


----------



## RiverFenix

He needs to take a break, years away. It's weird but he sorta reminds me of Chapelle when he walked away and post return explanation for why he did walk at the time.


----------



## Christopher Near

Psychosocial said:


> What an insufferable person. He seriously needs instant clinical help.


Forget Seth he needs to get off twitter


----------



## Garty

I also believe he needs help, but I don't think it's what you think it is.

He is/was frustrated in life and work. Frustration leads to anger. Anger leads to lashing out. Lashing out leads to selfishness. Selfishness leads to alienation. That's where he's at now. He's "alone". He thought he had friends. He thought that everyone would have his back. And that's when the racism started. To any sane person, this is where you draw the line. Is he right? Is he wrong? That's up to your individual beliefs and understandings, but he went all out on everyone, not just a specific race or gender.

It's quite obvious at this point, that he'll never wrestle for any promotion in North America or Western Europe going forward.


----------



## Psychosocial

Garty said:


> I also believe he needs help, but I don't think it's what you think it is.
> 
> He is/was frustrated in life and work. Frustration leads to anger. Anger leads to lashing out. Lashing out leads to selfishness. Selfishness leads to alienation. That's where he's at now. He's "alone". He thought he had friends. He thought that everyone would have his back. And that's when the racism started. To any sane person, this is where you draw the line. Is he right? Is he wrong? That's up to your individual beliefs and understandings, but he went all out on everyone, not just a specific race or gender.
> 
> It's quite obvious at this point, that he'll never wrestle for any promotion in North America or Western Europe going forward.


This would be understandable for any normal person, but for someone who has his dream job, put in over 15 years of work to get to the biggest company in the world, and is as gifted athletically as he is, to just basically throw it all away and burn bridges with so many people and companies just because they didn't side with him on the racial issue (which is BS in its own right, he had tons of support, he just killed it all the more of a hole he dug for himself), how can anyone feel sorry for him after the rotten attitude he showed? The fact that he spent his birthday being angry and quitting his dream career because of internet idiots is laughable. I've never seen anything like it. He needs professional help.


----------



## USAUSA1

No such thing as burning bridges in wrestling, konnan shitted on tna and aaa for years and now working for both companies AGAIN. Impact, Roh,mlw will keep bringing him back because he is talented.


----------



## RapShepard

USAUSA1 said:


> No such thing as burning bridges in wrestling, konnan shitted on tna and aaa for years and now working for both companies AGAIN. Impact, Roh,mlw will keep bringing him back because he is talented.


That's true, but man folk are going to think twice before dealing with him. It's not like he pulled run of the mill wrestling asshole shit. He accused 2 major companies of being racist one over a shirt and the other over amount of black world champions. That's a level if controversy folk might not want to do with. At least the bigger promotions


----------



## RiverFenix

Surprised they still aired the ACH stuff. I guess they only taped enough to fill the shows so had to. King Mo is so green. Injustice comes off too low level indie gimmick/presentation for me. 

Pillman vs TJP is probably the best Pillman match I've seen. TJP is such a vet and so smooth in the ring - I actually think that hurts him in that he makes it look too easy and fails to connect in selling it's supposed to look like a fight and that he's in one. You could see Perkins leading Pillman though in spots, but that is what a veteran is supposed to do and he made Brian look very good. I dig the BPJ finisher as well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207837826072694784

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAUSA1

Killer Kross is trash but Konnan loves him. He has a great look but not a good performer. He should be an enforcer for Pillman and do the hbk/diesel gimmick.


----------



## Psychosocial

USAUSA1 said:


> Killer Kross is trash but Konnan loves him. He has a great look but not a good performer. He should be an enforcer for Pillman and do the hbk/diesel gimmick.


?

He's one of the only believable guys in U.S. wrestling right now...


----------



## Garty

There is no mention in the press release of him being signed to a contract with MLW. Could he? Of course.


----------



## USAUSA1

Psychosocial said:


> ?
> 
> He's one of the only believable guys in U.S. wrestling right now...


Believable bad


----------



## USAUSA1

What do you want too see from MLW in 2020?


----------



## RiverFenix

Not a good episode this week. The city wide brawl had some of the weakest offense you'll see outside of a creeper assault on Dustin. Holy hell is Davey Boy Smith Jr brutal in promo's - even after all these years. And I bet he's too set in his ways to ever take any direction. He needs a mouthpiece/manager in the worst way - would he accept one? Heand Low-Ki had a good match of course - he's very solid in ring. I'd strip him of the Bulldog stuff though, get him a manager and put him in black trunks and dark red boots and call him Harry Smith, only mention his lineage in passing rather than the centerpiece to his existance. 

I don't know, I was high on MLW for a while, but now not so much. I don't know how the hell they get all the talent to come there and even keep them. Kross seems to be a one off but strange that is his first post Impact booking. Must be Konnan/AAA connection - but isn't that the relationship that got him trapped in Impact?


----------



## Psychosocial

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not a good episode this week. The city wide brawl had some of the weakest offense you'll see outside of a creeper assault on Dustin. Holy hell is Davey Boy Smith Jr brutal in promo's - even after all these years. And I bet he's too set in his ways to ever take any direction. He needs a mouthpiece/manager in the worst way - would he accept one? Heand Low-Ki had a good match of course - he's very solid in ring. I'd strip him of the Bulldog stuff though, get him a manager and put him in black trunks and dark red boots and call him Harry Smith, only mention his lineage in passing rather than the centerpiece to his existance.
> 
> I don't know, I was high on MLW for a while, but now not so much. I don't know how the hell they get all the talent to come there and even keep them. Kross seems to be a one off but strange that is his first post Impact booking. Must be Konnan/AAA connection - but isn't that the relationship that got him trapped in Impact?


What do you think the show/product is missing?


----------



## USAUSA1

Maybe they should go all in on Mancer. Maybe put the title on him after Mania.


----------



## captainzombie

Psychosocial said:


> What do you think the show/product is missing?


I had pointed out a similar thing about MLW in AEW thread, can't quite put my finger on it. They were going so strong when they came back, but something just seems off with them of late.


----------



## Psychosocial

captainzombie said:


> I had pointed out a similar thing about MLW in AEW thread, can't quite put my finger on it. They were going so strong when they came back, but something just seems off with them of late.


Haven't watched Fusion in a while, but I saw the PPV last month and thought it was really good. Better than Full Gear the following week for me. Their roster seems really good too, even without the help of AAA, Crash, and Noah. I'm curious as to why their TV show isn't receiving better feedback despite all their growth.


----------



## captainzombie

Psychosocial said:


> Haven't watched Fusion in a while, but I saw the PPV last month and thought it was really good. Better than Full Gear the following week for me. Their roster seems really good too, even without the help of AAA, Crash, and Noah. I'm curious as to why their TV show isn't receiving better feedback despite all their growth.


I have to check out the PPV, as I was going to order it and never got a chance to as a family thing had come up. Has word come out yet if their first PPV was a success?

I feel like they have a ton of talent, even at times some can say even better than Impact and AEW depending on how you are looking at it. As I watch their TV show from week to week, something feels disjointed to me about it lately. I am about 2 weeks behind, so I do need to get caught up. Just like my rant with the NWA season 1 where 45 minutes per episode was not enough, MLW can definitely use more than 1 hour a week due to their roster size.

I do think the introduction of the Opera Cup tournament was quite cool.


----------



## TripleG

Fusion 89 was the best episode I've seen in a while. I loved the MJF/Hammerstone match as that was a fun way to do a heel vs. heel match, and it was nice to see a blindfold match kinda sorta work in 2019.

Still need to see F90.


----------



## The Wood

I really want to get back into MLW, but I've just lost the urge. I'm glad they're getting a new TV deal though. I hope it is bigger than POP TV, but any direction forward is good, I suppose. Honestly, I'd be happy if they got a spot on something like Paramount. Just take a chance, sink some money in, and give it a proper go.


----------



## The Wood

The rumor of Showtime being interested in MLW has me optimistic. Beyond the obvious exposure, hopefully it comes with the money to snag up some free agents.


----------



## Contra Unit

captainzombie said:


> I feel like they have a ton of talent, even at times some can say even better than Impact and AEW depending on how you are looking at it. As I watch their TV show from week to week, something feels disjointed to me about it lately. I am about 2 weeks behind, so I do need to get caught up. Just like my rant with the NWA season 1 where 45 minutes per episode was not enough, MLW can definitely use more than 1 hour a week due to their roster size.
> 
> I do think the introduction of the Opera Cup tournament was quite cool.


I've been watching ML Dub since Low-Ki's reign of terror, and then it exploded once Contra Unit hit the scene. They were so damn crazy mang, with the antics they had with the spike and they just gutted the hell out of that fatass Ace Romero, Fatu practically killed that 800 fat tub of lard, Barrington Hughes in 3 seconds, Sameal literally burned & made french toast out of the Lucha Bro's & Teddy Hart's faces, etc. 

The amount of crazy shit they do just kept me glued to my screen every week. Then it suddenly died after Contra Unit finally creamed Salina's Promciones Dorado, who was the only other Heel faction who was at their level.

MJF's The Dynasty are coming up, and they managed to steal Gino away from Salina, which does have me intrigued to see if they'll eventually try to do a power grab for all of the gold since they now have a member to compete for each belt. Hammerstone is really the only one who could believably dethrone Fatu, if he weren't a heel. The barefoot Von Erich is the most believable face, but his mic skills suck, big time. At least Hammerstone says so much insane garbage, that his promos kinda remind me of Scott Steiner, since a lot of what he's saying doesn't even make sense, but he's such a braggart, that he makes it work.



Another thing that caused me to lose interest, was how some of these guys' storylines seems to be in stasis, like my mang ol' Mance Warner. Why the hell is he still feuding with that twink Jimmy Havok? A couple months ago, it looked as if Mance were moving up to eventually feud with Fatu or Teddy (someone, anyone who had gold.), but he's just doing the same deathmatch every other week with the same chump that he beat the crap out of, several times already. 

Take the mid weight belt off of Myron, he hasn't even been doing anything lately ever since Contra Unit practically gifted it to him.


----------



## Concrete

MLW Signs With ICM Partners, Eyes New TV/Streaming Deal And Launches MLW Studios | Fightful News


The MLW blueprint begins to take shape.



www.fightful.com





If MLW manages to get a decent TV deal we are looking at 4 American wrestling promotions that could be giving good paydays to folks. We are starting to see more and more MMA jump to wrestling once they've moved past their MMA peak. Between Lawal and Lawlor the promotion seems like a prime spot for those folks, plus you have Thatcher, Davey Boy and others that make the style "friendly" for them.


----------



## captainzombie

Concrete said:


> MLW Signs With ICM Partners, Eyes New TV/Streaming Deal And Launches MLW Studios | Fightful News
> 
> 
> The MLW blueprint begins to take shape.
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If MLW manages to get a decent TV deal we are looking at 4 American wrestling promotions that could be giving good paydays to folks. We are starting to see more and more MMA jump to wrestling once they've moved past their MMA peak. Between Lawal and Lawlor the promotion seems like a prime spot for those folks, plus you have Thatcher, Davey Boy and others that make the style "friendly" for them.


I wonder who might be some potential TV partners they can go with. That would be awesome, imagine having 4 wrestling promotions in the US on national TV.



Contra Unit said:


> I've been watching ML Dub since Low-Ki's reign of terror, and then it exploded once Contra Unit hit the scene. They were so damn crazy mang, with the antics they had with the spike and they just gutted the hell out of that fatass Ace Romero, Fatu practically killed that 800 fat tub of lard, Barrington Hughes in 3 seconds, Sameal literally burned & made french toast out of the Lucha Bro's & Teddy Hart's faces, etc.
> 
> The amount of crazy shit they do just kept me glued to my screen every week. Then it suddenly died after Contra Unit finally creamed Salina's Promciones Dorado, who was the only other Heel faction who was at their level.
> 
> MJF's The Dynasty are coming up, and they managed to steal Gino away from Salina, which does have me intrigued to see if they'll eventually try to do a power grab for all of the gold since they now have a member to compete for each belt. Hammerstone is really the only one who could believably dethrone Fatu, if he weren't a heel. The barefoot Von Erich is the most believable face, but his mic skills suck, big time. At least Hammerstone says so much insane garbage, that his promos kinda remind me of Scott Steiner, since a lot of what he's saying doesn't even make sense, but he's such a braggart, that he makes it work.
> 
> Take the mid weight belt off of Myron, he hasn't even been doing anything lately ever since Contra Unit practically gifted it to him.


I started watching MLW a bit later, but with the nice thing that all of their episodes are on YouTube I was able to start from the start. They do have a nice product, though I do feel like they need more than 1 hour per show and I hope they can do something with this possible TV deal.

I love Contra Unit, such a great and original faction. Hopefully they have Fatu signed up for a long time, because he is someone I see going to WWE or AEW if given that chance and the money is right.

Have to wonder what will happen now with The Dynasty that MJF is done with MLW. I do wish they would have gotten all 3 guys in AEW, would be such a legit faction for them.


----------



## Psychosocial

MLW's deal with beIN Sports is up in April, right? So we should get an announcement by late February or early March on where they're taking Fusion next.

The Showtime rumor is interesting and would be an upgrade on beIN, but not a significant one I believe (Showtime is in 29.7m homes, beIn in 23.3m as of 2018). No guarantee yet that Showtime will be their new home anyways though. At the very least, I think Showtime is measured by Nielsen so we'd at least get access to their viewership numbers each week unlike now.


----------



## Concrete

ASo


Psychosocial said:


> MLW's deal with beIN Sports is up in April, right? So we should get an announcement by late February or early March on where they're taking Fusion next.
> 
> The Showtime rumor is interesting and would be an upgrade on beIN, but not a significant one I believe (Showtime is in 29.7m homes, beIn in 23.3m as of 2018). No guarantee yet that Showtime will be their new home anyways though. At the very least, I think Showtime is measured by Nielsen so we'd at least get access to their viewership numbers each week unlike now.


Sure, Showtime isn't in THAT many more homes...but it's Showtime. That's one of THE premium cable stations. HBO is the undisputed #1 but then it's Showtime and miles of road between that and whatever #3 might be.


----------



## famicommander

Psychosocial said:


> MLW's deal with beIN Sports is up in April, right? So we should get an announcement by late February or early March on where they're taking Fusion next.
> 
> The Showtime rumor is interesting and would be an upgrade on beIN, but not a significant one I believe (Showtime is in 29.7m homes, beIn in 23.3m as of 2018). No guarantee yet that Showtime will be their new home anyways though. At the very least, I think Showtime is measured by Nielsen so we'd at least get access to their viewership numbers each week unlike now.


Availability has nothing to do with how many people actually watch the channel.

The last numbers I saw, BeIn Sports averages less than 6,000 viewers per hour of primetime television, which means the rest of the time there are probably fewer than 2,000 people watching whatever they air on that channel. By comparison, Comet, the digital subchannel that used to air ROH before Sinclair launched Charge and Stadium (newer digital subchannels that are focused on sports and action shows rather than scifi like Comet), averages 77,000 and AXS averages about 69,000. El Rey, former Lucha Underground broadcaster, averages about 25,000.

Showtime currently has a roster of 20 scripted shows. The least popular among the averages over 100,000 viewers while the most popular averages over 1.2 million. Showtime averages over 180,000.


----------



## USAUSA1

CBS and Showtime didn't announce anything about mlw at the TCA meetings but did confirm Bellator was coming over to Showtime sports. 

Wishful thinking at this point. I think the big meetings was that they signed with ICM and they are nowhere near a new tv deal


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Who is the 3rd national promotion you guys are speaking of? WWE, AEW, and ? Because I dont see AXS as a mainstream channel, they aren't even tracked by Nielsen.


----------



## famicommander

TKO Wrestling said:


> Who is the 3rd national promotion you guys are speaking of? WWE, AEW, and ? Because I dont see AXS as a mainstream channel, they aren't even tracked by Nielsen.


National TV is national TV. AXS isn't big but it's available nationwide. Same goes for Charge and Stadium, which are available on OTA free TV in almost 50% of US homes. Technically even the tiny BeIn Sports is national. 

According to Variety, AXS is roughly in between Destination America and Logo for scripted TV networks. The #116 most watched channel. BeIn is #140, Pop TV is #89. El Rey is #135.


----------



## USAUSA1

famicommander said:


> National TV is national TV. AXS isn't big but it's available nationwide. Same goes for Charge and Stadium, which are available on OTA free TV in almost 50% of US homes. Technically even the tiny BeIn Sports is national.
> 
> According to Variety, AXS is roughly in between Destination America and Logo for scripted TV networks. The #116 most watched channel. BeIn is #140, Pop TV is #89. El Rey is #135.


It's a stretch, plus Impact is trash. Sinclair is definitely in more homes.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> It's a stretch, plus Impact is trash. Sinclair is definitely in more homes.


Of course Sinclair is in more homes, but that's not relevant. AXS is still a national outlet. And the quality of Impact is irrelevant. There are 5 national promotions in the US right now, and they rank as follows in terms of TV reach:
1. WWE
2. AEW
3. ROH
4. Impact
5. MLW

Calling them all national doesn't imply they're all close to the same size as one another. But they're all still orders of magnitude bigger than your average indie.


----------



## TripleG

I just saw the last episode of Fusion with the finals of the Opera Cup...meh. 

I was a little disappointed because I've been enjoying the tournament, but the finish just felt normal. Like Davey just won and that's it. I do like that they will be doing it annually and hopefully this win means something for Davey moving forward.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223837793199194113
MLW going to be working with Dragon Gate. I might start to watch MLW now.


----------



## famicommander

Major get for MLW. Dragon Gate is the clear #2 promotion in Japan and one of the ~8 biggest in the world.


----------



## TD Stinger

Been catching up with MLW recently. Saw the Opera Cup and the last couple of Dallas shows. Some thoughts I had:

*Davey Boy Smith and Brian Pillman Jr. of the Hart Foundation do nothing for me. God they are boring. I hate saying that, but it feels like without the wild antics of Teddy Hart these 2 are nothing. DBS is a boring promo and his combination of technical skill and power just put me to sleep when he wrestles.

And Pillman Jr.....I mean I've seen a lot of the praise for the guy and I don't get it. He's got a cool look, I'll say that much. But there's nothing special about the way he works. There's nothing special about the way he talks. And if his last name wasn't Pillman, there would be nothing there.

*Love the Dynasty, and it makes me sad that MJF is apparently done in MLW, even though they introduced his replacement. Gotta say, screw Butcher and The Blade. Why can't Hammerstone and Holiday be in AEW with MJF? That would be gold.

*Contra Unit continues to entertain. Fatu is an absolute beast. He's like Umaga but even more athletic and can talk too. They create this feeling that anything could happen on the show.

*Mance Warner is a gem. Can cut a great promo. Can be funny, can be serious. He feels different than any other personality in wrestling.

*Filthy Tom Lawlor never did anything for me as a face. But as a heel? The guy is very entertaining. Him wrestling "Rip Von Erich" is an example of that.


----------



## The Wood

I hope these meetings with NBC Universal and CBSViacom lead to something.


----------



## omaroo

Where can I watch fightland in philly?

Cant find it anywhere


----------



## maverick psyduck

i hope jack evans will be in MLW, despite being a 5 feet vanilla midget. and i hope he as good character and stories..


----------



## Dice Morgan

As an AEW fan, please take Jake Evans and Angelico. You would be doing AEW a favor.


----------



## RiverFenix

I could see ECIII and Lio Rush ending up in MLW from the recent WWE cuts.


----------



## Dice Morgan

I was thinking Court might stay away from the retread guys and go after some of the young NXT releases like Tino Sabbatelli, Aleksandar Jaksic,Cezar Bononi and maybe Epico and Primo since Konan has been quoted as saying he would like then in Triple AAA.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dice Morgan said:


> I was thinking Court might stay away from the retread guys and go after some of the young NXT releases like Tino Sabbatelli, Aleksandar Jaksic,Cezar Bononi and maybe Epico and Primo since Konan has been quoted as saying he would like then in Triple AAA.


Tino is turns 37yrs old in August. But I understand your larger point.


----------



## Dice Morgan

Since i've had a lot of freetime during CoVid, i've watch the past 2 years of MLW on You Tube. I have really enjoyed the shows except for Injustice. I think MLW is very underrated. They have a good product and a few ex-WWE guys could put them in the 3rd spot for national promotions.


----------



## SMW

Dice Morgan said:


> I was thinking Court might stay away from the retread guys and go after some of the young NXT releases like Tino Sabbatelli, Aleksandar Jaksic,Cezar Bononi and maybe Epico and Primo since Konan has been quoted as saying he would like then in Triple AAA.


same with Dan Matha. I'm sure Chris Hero (Kassius ohno) is gonna show up.


----------



## Top bins

I really hope MLW gets a big television deal. I've really started to get into the shows at first I found it pretty filler. I do notice that creative loves to have stables/factions. Dynasty, Contra unit, team filthy and Injustice make up a huge part of the show.

I like the booking philosophy and I did like this week when they was showing the biased referee's fast counts from previous matches.

If they get the television deal to what Court is alluding to that could be huge for them.


----------



## Carter84

I thought Holliday was gonna get a chair thrown at him lol. Wearing savio' s title is a tad daft but i see the bigger pic.im just about to watch the test as i didn't scroll through posts. Also here in the UK.we get at 12am on freesports which is beinsports uk arm of the show. Is go nuts if penta done a one off show as he still hasnt signed a full time deal or Fenix with aew.

Peace.


----------



## Top bins

Carter84 said:


> I thought Holliday was gonna get a chair thrown at him lol. Wearing savio' s title is a tad daft but i see the bigger pic.im just about to watch the test as i didn't scroll through posts. Also here in the UK.we get at 12am on freesports which is beinsports uk arm of the show. Is go nuts if penta done a one off show as he still hasnt signed a full time deal or Fenix with aew.
> 
> Peace.


I live in the UK too. I generally catch MLW on YouTube which I think is uploaded every Saturday. I think we have all the promotions here. Even ROH is shown in fite TV. Which I don't have due to having Virgin TV.


----------



## Carter84

Top bins said:


> I live in the UK too. I generally catch MLW on YouTube which I think is uploaded every Saturday. I think we have all the promotions here. Even ROH is shown in fite TV. Which I don't have due to having Virgin TV.



Hi there 

I've just bought my new house and for six freaking weeks no sky freeview. I must of watched all my star wars, mandalorian, read loads and finally last week they came it was down to corona mate. Have u ever heard of watchwrestling.in it shows all those shows for free, raw, SD, NXT , NXT UK, AEW but i knew it's on then mate bit I can't tape it off YouTube so i just wait till the Monday it's on freesports which is beinsports I'm the u.s I think. Nice to see a fellow MLW follower on hete as there's not many. What other wrestling programs do j like? Also broken skull sessions is on with stone cold and a guest so far been taker, Goldberg, Kane, Big Show and Ric Flair. There's also the ruthless aggression series on too plus tons of other stuff u will like UFC And Boxing too mate.


Msg me bk if u can as there ain't many.uk ppl on here.

Peace.


----------



## Carter84

Its called 

Watchwrestling.in 

Thats what u put mate


----------



## Dice Morgan

Does Chris Hero (Kassius ohno) have a past history with Court Bauer ? I kind of feel he's become damaged goods from the WWE. Pretty much been a trainer for NXT UK and has put over the younger talent. If he comes you may have to find a way to rebrand him as a heel somehow.


----------



## Top bins

Carter84 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've just bought my new house and for six freaking weeks no sky freeview. I must of watched all my star wars, mandalorian, read loads and finally last week they came it was down to corona mate. Have u ever heard of watchwrestling.in it shows all those shows for free, raw, SD, NXT , NXT UK, AEW but i knew it's on then mate bit I can't tape it off YouTube so i just wait till the Monday it's on freesports which is beinsports I'm the u.s I think. Nice to see a fellow MLW follower on hete as there's not many. What other wrestling programs do j like? Also broken skull sessions is on with stone cold and a guest so far been taker, Goldberg, Kane, Big Show and Ric Flair. There's also the ruthless aggression series on too plus tons of other stuff u will like UFC And Boxing too mate.
> 
> 
> Msg me bk if u can as there ain't many.uk ppl on here.
> 
> Peace.



Hi there. 

Oh dear I bet that is due to the Corona what a terrible time to buy a house!

I watch PPVs on wrestlingnetwork.in so probably similar. Plus I pay £9.99 for WWE network. I generally watch them all NWA,MLW,AEW,Impact,ROH and of course WWE. 

I do have freesports where MLW is shown and used to record and watch the next day. But like I said I just catch it on Sundays on YouTube.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

The best thing to come out of this coronavirus stuff, is finally getting an opportunity to catch up on MLW. I kind of dropped it in favor of NWA because i only had time to keep up with one youtube wrestling show but now with time off i can watch both.

I’m still loving the show. Simple storylines with a easy to follow presentation style. I love how all of the fighters have somewhat of an edge. No bland babyfaces just there because its their dream. Just a bunch of dudes duking it out to be best


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Please help....

I watched 2019 Opera cup on PPV (FITE TV) last night. It was just a bunch of shows edited together. I couldn't figure out the timeline, but google said it took place in December 2019. ACH just returned, so it was shortly after his fallout of WWE. I'm guessing they edited together a few shows that included the tournaments. It was good and $9 was a steal. 

But, I was hoping someone could tell me the timeline of when that started and ended, and when they stopped live shows.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW on DAZN


Major League Wrestling has arrived on DAZN. Watch MLW on DAZN Anytime, anywhere. Big Fights. Any Device. One Price. What is DAZN? DAZN is a live and on-demand streaming service that give sports fan…




mlw.com


----------



## RiverFenix

Hammerstone is held back by Dynasty I think. He could be 80's era Hulk Hogan - though that might just be eavily influenced with seeing him with the guitar. 

Von Erich's can't act worth shit - terrible with lines. But they have the name. 

Injustice is much better in these vignettes than in execution on programming. Need to professionalize their looks when wrestling. Jordan as the "white ally" who takes more offense to slights than his "partners of color" would be the way I'd go with it. MLW isn't afraid to involve itself with the outside world will serve it well. 

These vids remind me of the ending of the old ECW television shows with the drive by vignettes/promo's mashed together.


----------



## The Wood

I’m curious to see what the DAZN deal does for MLW. If it means income, they may be able to play a bit harder.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__





MLW TEASES ALLIANCE WITH NEW JAPAN | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## Dice Morgan

Kind of amazed and happy for Court and MLW . They survived the CoVid with no empty arena shows, resigned some of their key talent and have TV with DAZN and a co promoting deal with New Japan . Also so far none of their wrestlers are accused in the # speaking out movement. Could be a solid # 3 promotion by years end.


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW Announces Signing Of Super Heavyweight Calvin Tankman


Major League Wrestling has announced the signing of Calvin Tankman.The super heavyweight signed his MLW multi-year contract back in May. Tankman is a former Division…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## ObsoleteMule

El Hammerstone said:


> MLW Announces Signing Of Super Heavyweight Calvin Tankman
> 
> 
> Major League Wrestling has announced the signing of Calvin Tankman.The super heavyweight signed his MLW multi-year contract back in May. Tankman is a former Division…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


Looks like he might have some potential but im kind of growing tired of big guys doing dives. I also think he needs to tighten up his body. He’s far too sloppy looking.


----------



## The Wood

Without seeing this guy in the ring, he at least looks like he takes it seriously. Passes the airport test. MLW has actually been pretty good with that. 

I'm not surprised they got the New Japan partnership. They at least present things like serious pro-wrestling. It'd be great if they got some sort of TV deal announced. Something with ViacomCBS would be nice.


----------



## USAUSA1

DAZN is having major issues Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## USAUSA1

Smart move for MLW to be looking at Puerto Rico. Untapped market, while everyone trying to go to Mexico, Japan or the UK, they forget PR.


----------



## The Wood

There are mumblings of an ESPN deal.


----------



## USAUSA1

If they got a real espn deal and not ESPN Plus, hopefully Disney would let them use their facilities to film shows.


----------



## Outlaw91

Seem like MLW has no plan to go out of business:








Jacob Fatu Signs Long-Term Deal With MLW - Wrestlezone


Major League Wrestling will be keeping their World Champion around for quite some time as it was revealed today that Jacob Fatu has re-signed with the company.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## USAUSA1

Very smart move by Court. Four years is a long time and allows them to get the most out of him.

All they need now is a strong babyface. They should really consider revamping Holliday character. The heel rich guy act is dead since MJF is gone.


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn was hoping to see Fatu in AEW or WWE, the world needs to see how good this guy is, he could've been a star in either company. I mean good for MLW i guess but it would have been better for his career had he gone to a bigger worldwide company.


----------



## USAUSA1

In AEW,he would just be another talented wrestler on their deep roster. Lucha Underground Pentagon and Fenix is much better than AEW Lucha Brothers characters for a reason. Writing and storytelling 

He might do well in NXT because wwe loves big monsters, that hasn't change.


----------



## RiverFenix

USAUSA1 said:


> Very smart move by Court. Four years is a long time and allows them to get the most out of him.
> 
> All they need now is a strong babyface. They should really consider revamping Holliday character. The heel rich guy act is dead since MJF is gone.


Hammerstone could be huge as a face. He has a great look, not 30yrs old yet. I've said it before, but he could be Hogan or at least "Lex Express" incantation Lugar. You have Contra laying waste to some sympathetic face and have Hammerstone come out for the save. Fatu vs Hammerstone would be big money. 

Holiday character is still good - just make him a douchebag day trader bragging about his stockmarket wins in this economy.


----------



## TD Stinger

From everything I've ever heard of MLW contracts aren't exactly "iron clad" so it won't surprise me if he's not gone by 2025, but we'll see. Hes the perfect dominant heel to build around until you can find a good face to beat him.

Pillman Jr could be that guy, but he's probably AEW bound by 2021.


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought Pillman was already gone?


----------



## TD Stinger

USAUSA1 said:


> I thought Pillman was already gone?


He basically is gone, but I still think he's under contract to MLW.


----------



## The Wood

Great move by MLW. They could also make a ton of money leasing Fatu out.


----------



## Outlaw91

What about Davey Jr? I didn't see anything of him regarding MLW since the pandemic. He even donated his grandfather's Opera Cup to MLW, so what's his deal?


----------



## Brad Boyd

Watched an episode of MLW and saw some guy doing his best Steve Austin impression. Thought he was decent and all, but it sounded a little too much like the rattlesnake.


----------



## RiverFenix

bradboyd said:


> Watched an episode of MLW and saw some guy doing his best Steve Austin impression. Thought he was decent and all, but it sounded a little too much like the rattlesnake.


Mance Warner. He's a little too affected for my liking.


----------



## The Wood

Mance Warner was great when I saw him. He’ll be extremely useful when they get back to TV.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mance is hit or miss. I think his style work well with a LA Park. He might be perfect for Fatu and Contra crazy brawling style. But against any other style, he sucks. Losing Thatcher was a blow because he made everyone look good. 

Been hoping Rex Andrew's would get signed because him and Gino come from Booker T school but Rex is way better in every category. Best free agent out there. Reminds me of Adam Pearce.


----------



## The Wood

That’s a fair assessment. I saw him brawling, which is probably why I liked him, haha.


----------



## shandcraig

They have some of the most beautiful looking belts in the wrestling industry. Yet this company still has one of tje the ugliest tacky cheap indy looking logos. Dont they wanna grow? Outside of our market the lsrger audience doesnt gravitate to then because they dont come off professional in some ways.

They bring in epic talent and have a cool direction but i want them to grow

They have so much potential but seem to wanna stay indy


----------



## USAUSA1

They just need to build a credible babyface for Contra.


----------



## Top bins

Big news. Not sure about the value, it does surprise me that he would resign. MLW must of given him at least 6 figures, I love Fatu and I'm delighted for MLW. Any news on their TV deal in the US? Maybe they used the some of the money to resign Fatu.


----------



## TD Stinger

It does shock me that he signed for that long with obvious interest from bigger promotions and apparently this deal is more "iron clad" than contracts before it. But, I still would be shocked if he's actually there until 2025.


----------



## The Wood

Apparently Jacob Fatu has some stuff in his background that make signing with WWE impossible. It's a shame, but them's the breaks, I guess. If it leaves him free for MLW, then there's a silver-lining to all that, provided he has turned over a new leaf. Apparently The Briscoes are in the same boat. But if that means MLW can snag them too, then fuck yes.


----------



## USAUSA1

Pulp Fiction videos are great


----------



## RiverFenix

Is the guy flashed at 2:33 possibly released WWE developmental Dorion Mak (Dan Matha)?


----------



## The Wood

Hmm, it does kind of look like him. Dan Matha has an amazing look. If he's anywhere near solid in the ring, he'd be great for them.


----------



## USAUSA1

Dan Matha would be a perfect opponent for Fatu.


----------



## The Wood

USAUSA1 said:


> Dan Matha would be a perfect opponent for Fatu.


Oh man, if they could build that up for PPV? I’m there. I want to like Matha so bad. Let Prichard work out with him a bit.

Come on, Rock. You’ve bought the XFL. Time to give wrestling a leg-up and get us Fatu vs. Matha on Rock-sponsored PPV.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mlw do have dates book from October to December. Texas, Chicago and Philly. Don't know about September date.


----------



## ProjectGargano

wow Matha went straight from the worst guy in wwe development to a possible main eventer in MLW?


----------



## The Wood

ProjectGargano said:


> wow Matha went straight from the worst guy in wwe development to a possible main eventer in MLW?


Who has ever said he was the worst guy in developmental? And which of those people are now saying he should be a main eventer?


----------



## USAUSA1

He should be a main eventer, its Fatu,Lawlor and Park. That's it! Need more fresh faces. The dude is 6'8 and jacked, he can't come in and become a regular guy.


----------



## SAMCRO

MLW i think for the first time is coming on Fubo Sports tonight at 9, haven't really watched it before, gonna check it out.


----------



## kovs27

Yale COVID-19 test is a breakthrough for MLW and sports


New rapid testing fast-tracks the league’s restart.




mlw.com





We may have MLW back sooner than expected.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mlw is a bunch of talk and hype.


----------



## USAUSA1

Gino had a great match on the recent episode of ROW. FAST forward to the 30 minute mark. He has great potential and mlw need to take advantage of it while he is on the roster.


----------



## Carter84

USAUSA1 said:


> Pulp Fiction videos are great


I just watched them all, they are really good, im looking forward to this weeks, i liked it when gotch choked out that goon Jordan Oliver, can't bloody stand Injustice there crap, no wonder koto left!


----------



## USAUSA1

Look like DAZN will get tentpole events. I don't know if that the end of ppvs.


----------



## Carter84

@USAUSA1 Any news stateside about a definitive start, as they hinted again about starting again this week on Pulp Fiction, thanks.


----------



## USAUSA1

No exact date but they are taping in October and new episodes will air in November according to Court.


----------



## USAUSA1

Davey Boy going to finish out his contract. They should job him to Fatu and Mancer.


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Davey Boy going to finish out his contract. They should job him to Fatu and Mancer.


How much time does he have left? Wonder where he will head to next.


----------



## USAUSA1

He going to wwe for sure. December


----------



## RiverFenix

DBS Jr would be much better off in NXT than on main roster WWE.


----------



## USAUSA1

Nxt UK


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW confirms multiple new signings, including Alex Greenfield and Biff Lawson as producers, as well as wrestlers Parrow and former kickboxer Bu Ku Dao









MLW Hires Former WWE SmackDown Head Writer


Major League Wrestling has hired former WWE SmackDown head writer Alex Greenfield, according to PWInsider. Greenfield will be working as a producer for MLW. MLW…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## The Wood

Interesting they made up with Greenfield. Didn’t they get sideways with him for stooging?


----------



## USAUSA1

November 18th


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322916753337364480
Laredo Kid is top 5 in the World. I think he is the best at the moment. I would be highly disappointed if we don't get Laredo Kid vs Fatu, Park and Low Ki in a serious feud. Alex Greenfield(a wwe guy) probably don't understand Laredo Kid.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mlw has done a great job of promoting their restart. They also taped 16 shows, that was smart of them .


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Mlw has done a great job of promoting their restart. They also taped 16 shows, that was smart of them .


WOW! 16 shows, that is pretty good. They can fill in some of the weeks if needed with some filler shows to stretch this out.

Hopefully they come back strong. MLW I know is a mixed bag for people, but they have a lot of potential. Now that the NWA is pretty much out of the picture, they just lost Allysin Kay to free agency yesterday they need to find a way to pigeon hole themselves between Impact and ROH.


----------



## USAUSA1

Haven't seen MLW post anything about Mance Warner yet? He is no longer on the roster page. Guess he is done.

Davey Boy is officially getting the next shot. Hammerstone just challenged Fatu as well. Looks like Hammerstone will be getting a big babyface push.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

USAUSA1 said:


> Haven't seen MLW post anything about Mance Warner yet? He is no longer on the roster page. Guess he is done.
> 
> Davey Boy is officially getting the next shot. Hammerstone just challenged Fatu as well. Looks like Hammerstone will be getting a big babyface push.


Hammerstone v Fatu is can't miss TV!!!


----------



## sim8

So UK viewers, do we know the air date and time for MLW on Freesports?


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW Fusion Now Airing On Pluto TV


Major League Wrestling has announced that their Fusion TV show is now airing on Pluto TV.MLW Fusion will begin airing on Pluto TV this Wednesday,…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Carter84

sim8 said:


> So UK viewers, do we know the air date and time for MLW on Freesports?


Still not on just checked. Used to be Mondays 10pm.


----------



## Carter84

Say a party for hammerstones girlfriend she has tyroid cancer , getting operation . Seen earlier on his twitter feed.


( got jake the snakes wrong, he has COPD)

🙏🙏🙏


----------



## El Hammerstone

Only 1 day away:









Where to Watch


United KingdomSports Channel Network & VOD365BrazilDAZNIrelandSports Channel Network & VOD365Africa (several countries)StarTimesMiddle East/N. Africa (several countries)Wataaa Fight Channel…




mlw.com


----------



## CM Buck

helluva restart baby!!!


----------



## El Hammerstone

I absolutely love the presentation MLW has going; I just wish someone would come along and pump some money into this thing, and get it onto a decent network. An MLW with enough coin to snag a big name or two, and further entice top prospects to see it as a viable option would be a dream for me.

This will likely be my Wednesday fix going forward.


----------



## kovs27

I enjoyed the show. It looked better on tv than previously. The matches were fine but I wasn't expecting 5 star classics. I'm sure none of the 4 wrestlers wrestled singles matches for that long since pre-pandemic. The Opera Cup looks interesting. A tournament is always fun.


----------



## famicommander

The Pillman vs Reed match looked like it was in slow motion. No tension in the title matches either because we know Davey and Pillman are looking to bounce. I was excited for the restart but that was one of the weaker Fusion episodes I've seen. Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## captainzombie

famicommander said:


> The Pillman vs Reed match looked like it was in slow motion. No tension in the title matches either because we know Davey and Pillman are looking to bounce. I was excited for the restart but that was one of the weaker Fusion episodes I've seen. Hopefully next week is better.


Totally agreed. The new presentation was decent, but something felt off with the show. It very well could have been too because we know that Pillman and Davey Boy are pretty much on the way out.

Fatu is a total badass, fairly surprised that he did sign long term with them. He could be a wrecking machine in WWE or AEW, but I fear neither would use him properly especially in the WWE where they'd treat him like a bumbling savage Samoan.

Even Hammerstone, I feel is ready to hit the big leagues. The dude is the second coming of Scott Steiner from looks to wrestling ability.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Hammerstone should get a Goldberg streak whenever he debuts on USA or TNT.


----------



## USAUSA1

Fatu contract supposedly expires in 2025. He might have a Samoa Joe roh title type run as champion. 

Hammerstone not ready, nothing about him stands out. He would have to spend time in nxt. Holliday and Gino are the wrestlers with breakout potential. Bruce Pritchard LOVES Gino.

Would like too see Fatu feud with Low Ki and ACH to help him get better as a wrestler. Same with Hammerstone. Low Ki,ACH,Daga and Laredo Kid and maybe Romero/Rush are the workhorses of the promotion.


----------



## sim8

So the restart was my first ever MLW show and 'enjoy' is too strong a word but I'm definitely intrigued by what I seen. Will be watching next week


----------



## Carter84

Hammer really laid out one of fatu's minions clean with that shot to the chin outside the ring.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So, any predictions for the Opera Cup? Personally, I have: 


Tom Lawlor over Rocky Romero
ACH over Laredo Kid
Low Ki over Davey Boy Smith Jr. (due to rumors of Davey leaving the company)
Richard Holliday over TJP
ACH over Tom Lawlor
Richard Holliday over Low Ki
Richard Holliday over ACH


----------



## Outlaw91

El Hammerstone said:


> So, any predictions for the Opera Cup? Personally, I have:
> 
> 
> Tom Lawlor over Rocky Romero
> ACH over Laredo Kid
> Low Ki over Davey Boy Smith Jr. (due to rumors of Davey leaving the company)
> Richard Holliday over TJP
> ACH over Tom Lawlor
> Richard Holliday over Low Ki
> Richard Holliday over ACH


I think Holliday, Lawlor or Low Ki is winning it. 

About DBS Jr leaving, I can't see him being used better in WWE or AEW but he will definitely earn more money.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

I am so ready for the Opera Cup.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Looking forward to seeing Calvin Tankman in action tonight

MLW Fusion #111: Opera Cup Opening Round: Tom Lawlor vs. Rocky Romero | TJP vs. Richard Holliday - YouTube


----------



## famicommander

How hard is it to pronounce Romero?

A bit annoying they spent so much time hyping Romero's NJPW connection but Bochinni couldn't be bothered to learn how to pronounce his name, nor did they call Rocky's signature offense (Forever Clotheslines, anybody?)


----------



## USAUSA1

Tankman didn't look impressive. I am not buying him yet.

Both tournament matches were fun and some good wrestling. TJP looked great. 

Laredo Kid bet not lose to ach in the first round lol. He is a about to have a title match with Kenny Omega on one of the biggest events of the year. It would look tone deaf. Since Konnan work for both promotions, I am pretty sure they knew this match was coming up when they were taping.


----------



## kovs27

The second episode of the Restart was better. Both matches were solid if not unspectacular. I'm looking forward to Laredo Kid vs. ACH next week.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Tom Lawlor is very good at what he does, but he's certainly not the type of wrestler that one can properly gauge through a highlight package. Enjoyed the show again, but something felt off about the atmosphere this week, and I can't explain it.


----------



## The Wood

Got to get back into MLW. I’d go with Tom Lawlor winning the Opera Cup. If they manage to re-sign DBSJ, him winning in a shocker would be nice. Him against Fatu has got heavy-hitting potential.

I’d rather they not do this, but DBSJ winning the MLW World Title and doing a CM Punk-type thing could get some attention, although he’s obviously not the promo for it. Someone pulling the strings could be great. Hell, maybe even try to get Punk or Bret? I’m spit-balling and it’s not really original stuff.

Dream developments: Punk becomes DBSJ’s manager, does the whole “brown M&M’s” thing with a potentially free DBSJ, MLW gets the money to pay DBSJ, but they reveal they also broke the bank on Brock Lesnar. DBSJ drops the belt to Brock, Fatu goes through the entire roster en route to getting Brock and winning it back.

Totally unnecessary detour, haha.


----------



## USAUSA1

That would be cool but Davey Boy have to sign that contract first. Same angle can be done with Pillman(how ironic,24 years later) and Mance Warner. 

Did they say Myron Reed vs Lio Rush on December 23rd? 

Salina gets her own episode January 6th?


----------



## The Wood

I’d be fine with DBSJ, BPJ and Mance Warner as this weird renegade unit.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> I’d be fine with DBSJ, BPJ and Mance Warner as this weird renegade unit.


Glad to see you around these parts. Now if you could help me get chip here that would be great. To bring up an earlier statement. Fatu and DBS faced off in the restart. It was phenomenal. But it definitely felt like a send off.

Also I think warner might be done with mlw which is a shame.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

WOW


----------



## The Wood

Firefromthegods said:


> Glad to see you around these parts. Now if you could help me get chip here that would be great. To bring up an earlier statement. Fatu and DBS faced off in the restart. It was phenomenal. But it definitely felt like a send off.
> 
> Also I think warner might be done with mlw which is a shame.


I’ll have to check out that match.


----------



## CM Buck

The Wood said:


> I’ll have to check out that match.


According to court bauer the match with low ki was his last contractual match. Given he had a little falling out with new Japan I'm pretty sure we will see him head to the E.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Court Bauer Reveals MLW Is In Talks With Multiple Promotions - Wrestling Inc.


----------



## famicommander

Working agreements are a mistake. They're just going to end up with stars from more powerful promotions winning matches over their own stars, like what happened to ROH with NJPW. 

MLW has three singles titles and tag titles. Focus on those. Focus on building their own talent up.


----------



## USAUSA1

Depends, Roh and Czw created a classic. Cmll and Njpw Fantastica Mania is a huge success every year. 

Mlw just job out Laredo Kid to freaking ach, The same Laredo Kid that is about to have a title match against Omega on one of the biggest events of the year. I don't think MLW will do anything right working with others .


----------



## famicommander

Cody Hall Signed With MLW, However Is Expected To Leave The Company (Updated) - Wrestling Inc.


Wrestling Inc. has learned that Cody Hall is under contract with MLW. Hall, the son of WWE Hall of Famer Scott Hall, actually signed with the company back in early October. In an update, POST Wrestling reports that while Hall was signed with MLW, he is not in MLW’s plans and will be leaving the […]




www.wrestlinginc.com





Cody Hall coming in.

He worked NJPW from 2015-2017, NOAH from 2017-2019, and DDT from 2019-2020. I remember him being very green in NJPW but I didn't really follow his career after that.


----------



## kovs27

famicommander said:


> Cody Hall Signed With MLW, However Is Expected To Leave The Company (Updated) - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> 
> Wrestling Inc. has learned that Cody Hall is under contract with MLW. Hall, the son of WWE Hall of Famer Scott Hall, actually signed with the company back in early October. In an update, POST Wrestling reports that while Hall was signed with MLW, he is not in MLW’s plans and will be leaving the […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cody Hall coming in.
> 
> He worked NJPW from 2015-2017, NOAH from 2017-2019, and DDT from 2019-2020. I remember him being very green in NJPW but I didn't really follow his career after that.


Not much improvement and frequently injured. It'll be quite a task for Court to find a way not to expose him.


----------



## USAUSA1

Sounds like a Court Bauer type signing. He's huge and is second generation with a Japan background. 

Mlw has half of the equation right with a strong dominant, believable heel champion. But no strong babyface.


----------



## famicommander

Wrestling Inc jumped the gun on that Cody Hall thing.

Apparently they did sign him back in October, but they've already decided to part ways with him since then. There is said to be no ill will but Hall will not be coming in.


----------



## USAUSA1

That was fast


----------



## captainzombie

I didn't even know that Hall was still wrestling. After NJPW he fell off of the face of this earth.

It does suck to see Harry/Davey Boy on his way out. He does remind me so much of his dad in the ring, a really good tag team wrestler, and an even better singles wrestler that never got the chance to run with a world title. I worry if he is heading back to WWE, not sure that they will even use him correctly. Did he burn his bridges in NJPW?

As for MLW, I do enjoy their shows quite a bit but they seem to be missing that one little thing that they need to propel them to the next level. I just can't quite put my finger on it. I think that @USAUSA1 does a good job mentioning that they do not have a strong babyface. I would have hoped that they would of done that with Davey Boy, but he is gone and I think that Pillman Jr. is not too far behind considering all of his AEW work.

MLW excels in the heel department with a very strong World Champ in Fatu, you have an upcoming Holliday, a total Scott Steiner look-alike in Hammerstone who really can kick some ass, Low-Ki who is a tweener, and Lawlor to name a few. When you look at the faces, besides the Von Erichs, who are tag team champs not sure whom else on roster that is worthy of challenging Fatu.

Is Mance Warner gone?


----------



## kovs27

It feels like Hammerstone is going to turn face. He led the group bringing MLW back. He is also next in line to challenge Fatu.


----------



## USAUSA1

Hard to established a true babyface without fans. 

Von Erichs vs Fatu and Gotch next episode for the titles. Should be a good match, my money is on Contra. They want all the belts.

Low ki vs Holliday, Low Ki is winning for sure. They are setting up a Lawlor vs Low Ki finals. I wish it was Laredo Kid vs Low Ki. I hope ACH upsets Lawlor.


----------



## El Hammerstone

kovs27 said:


> It feels like Hammerstone is going to turn face. He led the group bringing MLW back. He is also next in line to challenge Fatu.


Hammerstone has been leaning more to the face side of things for a while imo.


----------



## USAUSA1

Which mlw wrestler will be playing a Marvel character at Triplemania? Any guesses?(per Meltzer)


----------



## El Hammerstone

*Official Lineup for Wednesday:*


Von Erichs vs. Jacob Fatu and Simon Gotch for the Tag Team titles
Low Ki vs. Richard Holliday in the Opera Cup semi-finals
Calvin Tankman vs. Zenshi
Tag Team debut of Violence is Forever
Alicia Atout interview with Hammerstone


----------



## USAUSA1

Loaded show, poor Zenshi he going to get fed to Tankman.


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW To Air Kings Of Colosseum Pay-Per-View As Free Event - Wrestling Inc.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Low Ki is awesome! I hope he wins tonight.
Regardless if you like AEW or NXT, you have to agree that plus MLW makes Wednesday an awesome wrestling night.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Tankman is an okay wrestler, but he's coming off as a good talker, especially for what you normally see at this level.


----------



## famicommander

Mil Muertes! Hell yeah!


----------



## USAUSA1

Lol at least they kept the same storyline and name. Kudos to MLW for keeping kayfabe. His knees are shot though. Ricky is my favorite luchador of all time. Matches I want too see;
Park vs Muertes 
Fatu vs Muertes 
Tankman vs Muertes 
Laredo Kid vs Muertes 
Josef vs Muertes 

Did you notice they put Tankman record on the screen? Tankman is about to get the Goldberg treatment.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Kings of Colosseum Control Center | Dec 15 - YouTube


----------



## famicommander

Almost time for Fusion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Lucha guys get no love in mlw.


----------



## famicommander

Too many damn squash matches lately. And it took them like four years to stuff those two jobbers into body bags.


----------



## USAUSA1

Trying to figure out how Laredo Kid make top 10 without wins but I am Not complaining. 

King of Colosseum shaping up to be fun through two matches plus Mil Muertes.


----------



## USAUSA1

famicommander said:


> Too many damn squash matches lately. And it took them like four years to stuff those two jobbers into body bags.


Because of multiple tapings, think they taped 16 episodes if I am not mistaken. Got to keep talent fresh.


----------



## Outlaw91

Is Mads Krugger Logan Creed or one of the big guys released by WWE from NXT?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Outlaw91 said:


> Is Mads Krugger Logan Creed or one of the big guys released by WWE from NXT?


Logan Creed


----------



## Bland

So glad to read Mil Muertes is returning to TV. He was one of my favourite parts of Lucha Underground so was shocked to see no one signed him when everyone signed elsewhere. 

I've still yet to watch much MLW but I do keep up to date with results and planning to watch King of colosseum as card is shaping up well.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Personally, If I were MLW, I'd add the Lawlor-Low Ki match to Kings of Colosseum, and use the next few weeks beforehand building to the match.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think whoever wins the opera cup will face Fatu. That's why I predict Low Ki to win.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So, the unveiling of more Contra members is being teased, any ideas? I'm thinking Sefa Fatu could be one.


----------



## famicommander

El Hammerstone said:


> So, the unveiling of more Contra members is being teased, any ideas? I'm thinking Sefa Fatu could be one.


Sefa keeps publicly saying that AEW is his goal. Not sure if AEW is interested or not, though. So maybe he's hoping to use MLW as a springboard to AEW like MJF and Pillman.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Simon Gotch vs. Jordan Oliver added to Kings of Colosseum.

Personally, this match does nothing for me; Gotch is painfully mediocre imo, and I'm not a fan of Oliver at all, but this was due to happen sooner or later.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think Court Bauer sees himself in Oliver. Can't figure out another reason why he is around.


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW really need to start bringing in some different job guys; Starling was just put into a body bag last week.
What a fucking match between Lawlor and Low Ki


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341940100276617216


----------



## kovs27

El Hammerstone said:


> MLW really need to start bringing in some different job guys; Starling was just put into a body bag last week.
> What a fucking match between Lawlor and Low Ki


I really liked Lawlor and Low Ki. A very creative ending.


----------



## famicommander




----------



## RiverFenix

I didn't get the ending. Lawlor was knocked out but his dead weight was enough to prevent Low-Ki from kicking out?


----------



## famicommander

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I didn't get the ending. Lawlor was knocked out but his dead weight was enough to prevent Low-Ki from kicking out?


Yeah, pretty goofy.

And we get yet another squash match. Poor quality production, too. I feel like the show looked and sounded a lot better pre-COVID.


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW Announced For The Roku Channel - Wrestling Inc.


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW Announces 'Filthy Island' Event Coming Soon | 411MANIA


----------



## Chrome

Kings of Coliseum should be a good show.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

El Hammerstone said:


> MLW Announced For The Roku Channel - Wrestling Inc.


That’s cool, there's worse services to be on to be honest


----------



## TD Stinger

Didnt know their big show woukd be on YouTube. I’ll definitely check it out at some point, probably tomorrow with NXT and AEW taking priority tonight.


----------



## USAUSA1

Smoking Gunns vs Blackjacks up first


----------



## USAUSA1

Bad show
A match was postponed 
Non finish to the main event 
Rush vs Reed was good 
No Mil Muertes 
Daivari is in Contra, good pick up,underrated 

Ach rank #7 vs Fatu for the title on January 20th


----------



## El Hammerstone

Very disappointing show imo. 


Wasn't keen on the Gotch/Oliver match to begin with, but if it's being advertised, you need to deliver it.
Middleweight match was good.
Daiviri is whatever for me; always been pretty apathetic toward him.
Tag title match needed a bit more time for what it was.
I'd rather they had not even done the Hammerstone-Krugger match if they were going to end it like that.
Not a fan of someone coming off a loss (ACH) getting title shots.

MLW needs to be better


----------



## USAUSA1

ACH should have won the Opera Cup to get the title shot.

Not sure what they are trying to accomplish with Krugger and Hammerstone? I assume for Hammerstone will beat him to get to Fatu BUT Hammerstone is already the number one contender. So, my theory doesn't make sense. 

Mlw is odd because they have a decent roster but the show can really be bland at times.


----------



## kovs27

USAUSA1 said:


> ACH should have won the Opera Cup to get the title shot.
> 
> Not sure what they are trying to accomplish with Krugger and Hammerstone? I assume for Hammerstone will beat him to get to Fatu BUT Hammerstone is already the number one contender. So, my theory doesn't make sense.
> 
> Mlw is odd because they have a decent roster but the show can really be bland at times.


It seems like they want to keep Hammerstone away from Fatu for now but they need to be careful not to keep him away for too long. They did that to Lawlor before he finally got Low Ki in the ring. 

Not an ACH fan. Not really a Fatu fan. I don't expect that much from the match.

The show was pretty meh. The Middleweight title match was good but it felt like Reed and Rush could do better. I think they will have a rematch.

Contra put their flag over Jordan Oliver. Could that have been him being written off the show? I hope not as I like Oliver and as he grows as a performer MLW is a great place to do that.


----------



## famicommander

They hyped that up as a PPV quality show. Instead we god a below average episode of Fusion.

I am sick to death of weekly squash matches. Didn't one of those tag title challengers get sent off in a body bag last episode?

What is the point of rankings if #7 gets a title shot? Why does Lio Rush get a title shot in his debut? Why are middleweights ranked for the heavyweight title? 

Main event was a non-finish.

Simon Gotch vs Jordan Oliver didn't even happen. It probably would have sucked but why advertise it?

No Mil Muertes.

Next week's card looks way better than this one was.


----------



## El Hammerstone

famicommander said:


> I am sick to death of weekly squash matches. Didn't one of those tag title challengers get sent off in a body bag last episode?


Nah, that was a different guy, though they did have a guy on last week's show in a match after being put in a body bag the week before.

All I know is that the shows seem to be struggling to breathe most weeks; I know many are a fan of one hour shows (though the past couple have gone about 50 minutes for whatever reason), but a second hour would really help things to flesh out.


----------



## Outlaw91

Very disappointing, except for Reed VS Rush. I am sorry for watching it live, it started at 2 AM in my country.


----------



## captainzombie

famicommander said:


> They hyped that up as a PPV quality show. Instead we god a below average episode of Fusion.
> 
> I am sick to death of weekly squash matches. Didn't one of those tag title challengers get sent off in a body bag last episode?
> 
> What is the point of rankings if #7 gets a title shot? Why does Lio Rush get a title shot in his debut? Why are middleweights ranked for the heavyweight title?
> 
> Main event was a non-finish.
> 
> Simon Gotch vs Jordan Oliver didn't even happen. It probably would have sucked but why advertise it?
> 
> No Mil Muertes.
> 
> Next week's card looks way better than this one was.


I was expecting a PPV quality show after they hyped this up, and after 1 hour it was over with. I'm thinking this is the kind of return we have gotten from MLW. They've been probably one of the worst since coming back.


----------



## USAUSA1

PWInsider had an update on more upcoming booking plans for MLW. Per the report, the plan moving forward is for a feud between the Injustice and CONTRA Unit stables.

Additionally, former middleweight champion Myron Reed is going to be repackaged and receive a large push in the coming months. Lio Rush defeated Reed on Fusion this week to capture the Middleweight Championship.

Also, PWInsider noted that a decision was made for MLW to roll back a hard push on last night’s Kings of Colosseum event due to the chaos occurring in Washington, DC. The episode is currently available on MLW’s YouTube channel.

Credit: Pwinsider


----------



## TD Stinger

I watched their Kings of Coliseum show yesterday.

The Von Erichs tag match was nothing. It lasted 3 minutes with minimal brawling.

The Reed vs. Rush match was easily MOTN. A little sloppy in parts, but had this been in front of a crowd I think they would have gotten some good reactions, especially for spots like the Cutter to the outside. I'm also not surprised to hear in the post above me that apparently Reed being repackaged and pushed, probably as a face. That certainly seemed like the direction they were headed after his match. Though it was weird because Injustice, last time I saw them months ago, were still a pretty big heel stable. Also, didn't they used to have a 3rd guy?

Hammerstone vs. Krueger was fine as a big man match though a non ending was weird. Hammerstone, as much as I want to see MLW thrive, feels like a guy who is inevitably going to be in NXT or AEW.


----------



## USAUSA1

I've listen to Court and Savio Vega on Konnan and Disco show. Some interesting details.

Court said Fatu and Hammerstone are locker room leaders. He said by not signing Rush(cmll),he was able to sign Fatu,Hammerstone, Holliday and Salina for years. I guess Rush was asking for an insane amount. 

Vega said mlw taped 70 matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348646644242382854


----------



## USAUSA1

Mil Muertes vs LA Park,Fatu,Low Ki, Lio Rush and Laredo Kid are my dream MLW matches. 

Was Septimo Dragon at the tapings? If so, what should MLW do with his matches?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Major League Wrestling Reportedly Developing Second Series (mandatory.com)


----------



## Outlaw91

We know Mil Muertes' first victim, maybe a way to write him off:








Brian Pillman Jr. Agrees To Be Mil Muertes' First MLW Opponent


Brian Pillman Jr. signed a contract with Major League Wrestling oh, but it was not a contract to extend his stay with the promotion. Rather, Brian has signed the contract to be the first opponent of Mil Muertes on the Salina de la Renta-hosted episode of MLW Fusion.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## famicommander

Of course Fusion started with another damn squash match.

They taped like 80 matches so we're going to be watching squashes for months before we get new tapings.


----------



## USAUSA1

La Park is a champion and Mil Muertes destroyed Pillman. One of my favorite episodes.

Fatu vs ACH should be decent.


----------



## famicommander

This was a bad episode. Sloppy, sloppy matches. Underwhelming debut for Mil.

The product is significantly worse right now than it was before the pandemic.


----------



## USAUSA1

MLW.com can confirm Promociones Dorado is now a subsidiary of Azteca Underground, Inc., a California based company. However, details remain unclear beyond this.

Last summer, Konnan revealed that Salina de la Renta “owed a dangerous man a lot of money.” Did this figure into the acquisition?

This story is one with many questions and few answers, such as:

Who owns Azteca Underground?

What are his/her plans for Promociones Dorado?

What happens now that Salina has a boss?

MLW.com will continue to cover this breaking story.


Dario? Dorian? El Chapo? Disco Inferno?


----------



## Bland

^Hopefully links into Lucha Underground with The Councilmen and a big boss. Wade Barrett was briefly hinted at end of Lucha Underground as the big boss and Jake Haeger was their world champion, can't see neither involved as Wade us NXT and Jake is AEW. 

But, if they can have the owner of Azteca Underground be Salina's boss and tie it into the closing down of Lucha Underground, so story can be a fitting end to that as well as interesting way to introduce the characters to MLW, I'd be over the moon. 

Shame AEW didn't try the story as they have Lucha Bros, Cage, Haeger, Luchasaurus, Thunder Rosa etc. So a few of the old LU roster but MLW can make it move if they keep it focused on the heels like Mil Muertes, Vampiro's Master and maybe even Re-cast King Cuerno and Matanza, with Matanza being more easier. Then, bring Dario in as a face with simple "Azteca Underground destroyed his Temple, he doesn't want the same happening to MLW," plus Dario can be MLWs GM post story, so win win.


----------



## USAUSA1

It's a legal issue, Mil Muertes was the only wrestler given permission to used the gimmick outside lucha underground. 
P.S. comedian Godfrey was also in that limo with Wade and Jake. I always found that funny. 

What's next for Lio Rush? I hope Laredo Kid will get a shot next. That match would be crazy.


----------



## Outlaw91

Much better episode than last week.

Mil Muertes looked a little bit sloppy but I don't mind, LA Park too but he's still too good for a 55 year old.
Jared St Laurent is a very good option as color commentator.

What I enjoy most about MLW is that they don't abandon their storylines and I also don't forget what happened in the past, it is very easy to watch and enjoy the shows.

Oh, Salina is great as always, I hope she sticks around for a long time.


----------



## kovs27

Did the Parks really need to cheat so much to beat the Von Erichs. It took so much to beat them it felt like Fritz was still booking. I don't like Pillman so I wish Mil would have really kicked the crap out of him. I'd say this was the best episode since the return but still nothing particularly special.


----------



## Brad Boyd

I'm watching the January 2nd show and I'm really digging the Selena and Muertes stuff. I must be only 10 minutes into the show and I'm digging it.


----------



## 3venflow

MLW has definitely lost its mojo, probably a mix of the pandemic and talents like MJF leaving.

If you go back and watch Saturday Night SuperFight from 2019, it looked like a promotion that could become the #3 group in America. Great show that felt pretty big time.

Lately though, the booking has been mediocre and the matches not too good. The last really good show was the one with DBS Jr. vs. Ki and ACH vs. Laredo Kid. Two of the last five shows have had crappy non-finishes in the main event, which is strange from a promotion of this size.

KoC was garbage (Lio vs. Myron was ok) and last week's was just there (Mil Muertes is cool though).

Tonight's show with Fatu vs. ACH and Gotch vs. Oliver looks decent on paper though.

P.S. Is it just me or is Ross holding Marshall von Erich back from becoming a big star? There's a yooooge talent gap between them.


----------



## TD Stinger

Marshall definitely has more of a "look" in wrestling. He's bigger, taller, etc. Whereas Ross just looks plain. Though if I'm being honest if neither of them had the name "Von Erich" I don't know if I would notice either of them.


----------



## kovs27

I thought Oliver and Gotch was fine. The main event went way too long for me, granted I'm not a big fan of Fatu or ACH but given the story they were telling Fatu shouldn't have had to work so hard to win. MLW is weird that the long term story arcs are interesting but the show itself really isn't.


----------



## Outlaw91

Jordan Oliver 220 lbs?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Outlaw91 said:


> Jordan Oliver 220 lbs?


Highly doubt it; I would put him at about 185 lbs. He's 6'1", but quite lanky.


----------



## USAUSA1

kovs27 said:


> I thought Oliver and Gotch was fine. The main event went way too long for me, granted I'm not a big fan of Fatu or ACH but given the story they were telling Fatu shouldn't have had to work so hard to win. MLW is weird that the long term story arcs are interesting but the show itself really isn't.


Bingo, that's been my problem with mlw from day one.

Although I love the surprise attack on Contra.


----------



## famicommander

I thought the show was pretty solid this week. Much better than the last month or so.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Not a bad show. I like seeing how Contra is developing. Daivari getting to manage Fatu and have his moment with contra after a debut match is pretty cool. I really like how MLW doesn't use too much lighting. That is one issue I have with a lot of major promotions is everything is so squeaky clean looking. Interesting hearing Savio mention Steve Austin. Honestly they could get better quality promos cause a lot of them feel like they're being done on cell phones. Holiday could be really good if he didn't feel like he was reading something and holding his phone up. Still, I like that guy and think he's quirky and annoying. He works but he needs to be presented better.

Interested in seeing more from this promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Hoping for a bloody feud puerto rico style between Savio Vega and Holiday. Holiday needs to man up.


----------



## Outlaw91

Brad Boyd said:


> Interesting hearing Savio mention Steve Austin.











In Your House 8: Beware of Dog - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## USAUSA1

Outlaw91 said:


> In Your House 8: Beware of Dog - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Didn't they do the match twice because the lights went out during a storm?


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Didn't they do the match twice because the lights went out during a storm?


Yes, this is. They still finished the match but it was a dark one.


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW in Talks With AAA for Interpromotional Title Defense by Laredo Kid | 411MANIA


----------



## USAUSA1

El Hammerstone said:


> MLW in Talks With AAA for Interpromotional Title Defense by Laredo Kid | 411MANIA


I like the sound of that. I wonder if they already tape it?


----------



## TD Stinger

Caught the Fatu vs. ACH main event. Solid match and Fatu continues to impress. Weird to see Injustice as a face team (Jordan Oliver has a face just begging to be punched) but in this day and age they probably should be babyfaces.


----------



## USAUSA1

It looks like Muertes and Salina will be at one of the February SWE FURY(old school style wrestling fed in Texas) tv tapings. I wonder if MLW AND SWE have a relationship?


----------



## El Hammerstone

This week's lineup:

_*- Caribbean Strap Match for the Caribbean Title:*_ Richard Holiday (c) vs. Savio Vega
- Violence is Forever vs. TJP and Bu Ku Dao
*- AAA Cruiserweight Title Match:* Laredo Kid (c) vs. Zenshi

Also, as for SWE FURY, I know nothing of a potential partnership, but there seems to be a lot of crossover between SWE and Booker T's Reality of Wrestling from what I can see (which has some interesting talent worth featuring imo).


----------



## USAUSA1

Zenshi has one win in his entire MLW career, Laredo Kid has ZERO but somehow this is a title match. Only in wrestling. Should be a fun match though.


----------



## El Hammerstone

USAUSA1 said:


> Zenshi has one win in his entire MLW career, Laredo Kid has ZERO but somehow this is a title match. Only in wrestling. Should be a fun match though.


Well, it's not for an MLW title tbf, though I do agree on Zenshi.


----------



## 3venflow

Watched Fatu vs. ACH last night and it was my favourite MLW match for a while. Nothing spectacular, but solid as hell with great selling of the ribs by ACH and Fatu wearing him down before finally beating him. Seems like only Hammerstone or maybe Holliday has a chance of taking the belt from Fatu.


----------



## Outlaw91

Solid episode last night, in my opinion. MLW isn't as good as before the restart but still my favourite current wrestling show. 
I think it got good vibes and I watch it weekly and enjoy it over 90% of times. 
I'm curious to see where they are going with the Caribbean title story now that more controversy was added. 
For next week I could see Hammerstone losing the Openweight belt but Los Parks are definitely retaining. 

I only wish for NWA Power to be back too, best wrestling shows before covid.


----------



## USAUSA1

Having Tim Donaghy refereeing is a typical Court Bauer move to get attention from the media.

The Pandemic messing everything up because you don't know what is working or not. Fans might not care about Hammerstone.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Having Tim Donaghy refereeing is a typical Court Bauer move to get attention from the media.
> 
> The Pandemic messing everything up because you don't know what is working or not. Fans might not care about Hammerstone.


Merchandise selling and youtube comments, I guess.


----------



## CM Buck

USAUSA1 said:


> Having Tim Donaghy refereeing is a typical Court Bauer move to get attention from the media.
> 
> The Pandemic messing everything up because you don't know what is working or not. Fans might not care about Hammerstone.


Who would you recommend to be in hammers spot ?


----------



## USAUSA1

Firefromthegods said:


> Who would you recommend to be in hammers spot ?


Actually I think both Hammer and Reed are the right guys to push when looking at the roster. Mlw is heel heavy, before the pandemic Hammerstone and Reed was really heels. Davey Boy and Mance was the wrestlers Mlw was pushing but they left. 

If Hammer was champion, he can feud with Contra,Parka's,Mil Muertes, Holliday,Lawlor,King Mo.


----------



## 3venflow

What's happening with Mance? The story went:


Mance wanted to join AEW and asked for a release.
MLW said they won't release him from his contract.
Mance now working for neither MLW or AEW and has only been appearing in GCW and IWA Mid-South lately.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I'm new to MLW and trying to figure out Myron Reed. He should shine a flashlight under his chin for even more dramatic effect during his promos.


----------



## 3venflow

Watched the latest episode of Fusion last night. MLW continues to disappoint me and I fear they will never get back to 2019 levels. Even the production values have dropped and it feels like your typical indie-in-a-gym. Obviously they still have some good talents and Contra is cool, but the product is dull, roster seems thinner than ever, and booking isn't even that good.

Anyway, Laredo Kid vs. Zenshi was a nice enough opener, even if a total spotfest. I enjoy Laredo Kid and Zenshi can be a lot of fun. Mainly it was a lot of exciting moves and I can appreciate that, especially as nothing was badly botched. Decent promo by Laredo after the match.

I thought the tag match was bad. TJP was, as always, very polished in the ring, but has no charisma even after all these years. The other three were less impressive. Garrini is what, a five year pro now, and still doesn't come across as a well trained pro wrestler. At 10 minutes, this dragged but served its purpose of giving Los Parks someone to beat.

The main event strap match absolutely sucked. Savio is immobile now and wasn't even that good in his prime. But beyond that, there was zero drama and the strap was not used in any interesting way. To cap it all off, we got the cliche corrupt referee finish. Holliday has potential to be a good sports-entertainer type and I wouldn't be surpised to see WWE or AEW grab him some day, but he still has a way to go.

Hoping Hammerstone vs. Kruger next week is better than their recent match. I could see Kruger winning the belt and freeing Hammerstone to go after Fatu. Fatu vs. Hammerstone is one match I can get hyped for, but they may want to wait for crowds to try and make some money from it.


----------



## kovs27

I found the corrupt ref being disgraced NBA referee Tim Donaghy absolutely hilarious.


----------



## USAUSA1

They can have fans in Florida but Court is very safe and strict.


----------



## Outlaw91

What do you think about this? I found it pretty funny when I watched it the first time.


----------



## USAUSA1

I want too see Low Ki kick King MO ass


----------



## USAUSA1

Simon Gotch is a free agent.


----------



## famicommander

Let Gotch walk, he's not that good.


----------



## El Hammerstone

If MLW knew Gotch was walking, they should have put Oliver over (even though I'm no fan) and then did something like having the rest of Contra beat him down for losing, "ending his MLW career" like they did with Kotto Brazil.

That said, Gotch was always the definition of mediocre to me and is already 38; he's not a hard guy to replace.


----------



## Outlaw91

Where can Simon Gotch realistically go and be a better promotion than MLW?


----------



## 3venflow

What about a return to ROH? He did some tag work with Flip Gordon there. Aiden English is a free agent, so they could revive the Vaudevillains on the indies.

Yeah, Gotch isn't an essential talent but MLW's roster just feels so small and with talk of a second show, they need more bodies.


----------



## famicommander

Gotch did poorly in ROH and nobody wants him back. He was below average back then and now he's older and flabbier.


----------



## USAUSA1

First they lose Pentagon, Fenix,PCO and Shane. Then they lose out on Rush(ROH) and Kross. Then they lose DBS,Mance,Aries,Thatcher, Pillman and Teddy. They literally lost their best workers. 

Now they have Low Ki,Laredo Kid and Lio Rush. I also think Daga is there, he was an alternate. With Myron Reed and TJP, they can make the middleweight division must see tv.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've only ever been entertained by Gotch when he was doing the Vaudevillians stuff in NXT. He did the silly strongman character well.

But since he left WWE and dropped the goof stuff I have never been able to get into him. He just comes across as so boring to me.


----------



## 3venflow

Is EC3's asking price too high for MLW? Because I think he's the sort of guy they should look to. Former TNA main eventer with the size, look and ok in the ring (could still improve though). Also a credible opponent for Fatu or Hammerstone.


----------



## USAUSA1

Hammerstone is their EC3.


----------



## USAUSA1

Maybe they are coming one day but Epico and Primo Colon are must get free agents and not even as a tag team. In puerto rico, they are working as single stars.


----------



## USAUSA1

Great Episode tonight


----------



## famicommander

Terrible episode tonight.

Short, boring matches. Very little advancement on the Azteca Underground situation. Main event was a clusterfuck.

You can pretty much count on it being a bad episode when they advertise four matches and several segments for a one hour show.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like that we actually getting more stories. 

What happened to Hammerstone?
What's up with TJP?
Mystery owner and will he purchase IWA next?
Gino and Loco 
Jordan heavyweight journey 

Lio vs Laredo next week
King MO vs Low Ki in two weeks


----------



## Outlaw91

What was that at the end with Hammerstone? I thought it can't be worse than their first match but I was wrong.


----------



## CM Buck

They're making me dread Hammerstone segments. That's fucking mean


----------



## kovs27

MLW continues their run of good storylines on a bad wrestling show. I do want to see Lio vs. Laredo Kid next week.


----------



## Outlaw91

I didn't watch MLW from the beginning, I started watching somewhere in the summer of 2019. Recently I began watching from the first Fusion and I can tell there is a big difference in the actual wrestling quality.


----------



## kovs27

Outlaw91 said:


> I didn't watch MLW from the beginning, I started watching somewhere in the summer of 2019. Recently I began watching from the first Fusion and I can tell there is a big difference in the actual wrestling quality.


The poor television product has most been since the Restart. I will say prior to the pandemic their tv taping in Philadelphia stunk.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm looking forward to Laredo Kid vs. Lio Rush, feels like a big match.

But yeah, it was another poor show this week. Hammerstone vs. Mads had all the hype to make it interesting, but it was a two minute brawl in a very dark setting (although I like the weight they put into their shots), then it turns out he'd been fighting a fake? So that's two screwy matches between the two now.

Talent loss and pandemic has hurt MLW so badly, I hope they can recover as Fusion is becoming a bit of a chore now.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I watch on dazn


----------



## kovs27

Lio Rush vs. Laredo Kid was disappointing. I hope there is a rematch where they can really let loose.


----------



## famicommander

kovs27 said:


> Lio Rush vs. Laredo Kid was disappointing. I hope there is a rematch where they can really let loose.


They keep trying to put too many segments on these shows. We didn't need three short matches on this show plus multiple promo segments and the main event. Nothing has time to breathe and they really exposed how green Tankman is tonight.


----------



## USAUSA1

I think taping 70 matches hurt everyone. 

I am hoping Vega vs Muertes will be a puerto rico style bloodbath. Two legends 

Why Hammerstone vs Mads Krugger giving me Taker vs Executioner vibes?

New York is now allowing fans to sports arenas. Hopefully this will help mlw.


----------



## kovs27

I'm sure the mass taping didn't help. Myron Reed is far better than the singles matches he's had so far since the Restart. Guys may have been trying to conserve energy to work 5 or 6 more times. It certainly has hurt the episodes.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So apparently Jordan Oliver is getting a title shot against Fatu? I hate it when companies do this; title shots need to be earned. They should have had him go over Gotch if this was the plan; Oliver isn't even ranked right now.


----------



## kovs27

El Hammerstone said:


> So apparently Jordan Oliver is getting a title shot against Fatu? I hate it when companies do this; title shots need to be earned. They should have had him go over Gotch if this was the plan; Oliver isn't even ranked right now.


Why have rankings if they don't matter? If you want Oliver to fight Fatu in storyline then make it non-title.


----------



## TD Stinger

I need to catch up on the last few weeks MLW, though I will say that the dark and smoky set up of the show doesn't do much for me.


----------



## 3venflow

Watched this week's Fusion last night and it was better than recent shows, but still nothing special. I'd give it a 5/10.

On the topic of the main event, I'd agree it didn't live up to its potential... but it was still a nice match and one of the better offerings on Fusion lately.

Even though he seems like a mark for himself, Lio Rush does a lot right and he'll be back in a big league down the road. I really enjoy Laredo Kid and his match against Omega at Triplemania was much better than this. The finish just seemed to kinda... happen to me. It was like the match was being built for another few minutes, then suddenly was over.

Tankman vs. Zenshi was a fun clash of styles even if a bit sloppy. The classic David vs. Goliath theme with Tankman hitting some good offense before winning with his brutal finisher. Zenshi is unbelievably athletic but his brain doesn't seem to keep up with his movement sometimes. I can see Tankman getting a big push in future.

ACH vs. Pillman Jr. was boring even if there was nothing technically wrong with it.

Is Jordan Oliver actually getting a title shot? The commentator said he is but the on-screen graphic didn't say it was a title match. Any excuse for Fatu on my screen is good, but Oliver lost his match to Gotch so it doesn't make much sense for him to challenge.


----------



## USAUSA1

Ach is just boring. He is a decent wrestler. He should be in a tag team to hide his character.


----------



## famicommander

This episode of Fusion is the worst garbage MLW has ever produced and the main event hasn't even started yet.


----------



## famicommander

MLW: we are sports-based
Also MLW: here's this 56 year old man vs a 48 year old man in an Aztec Jungle Fight to the death


----------



## El Hammerstone

I don't care if that show was meant to be an intentional joke or not, it was still complete shit.


----------



## USAUSA1

Yeah it wasn't a good look.


----------



## CM Buck

Fucking hell.....


----------



## USAUSA1

This was basically backyard wrestling


----------



## kovs27

USAUSA1 said:


> This was basically backyard wrestling


You shouldn't insult backyard wrestling like that.


----------



## USAUSA1

Azteca Lucha Libre


UNIQUE OPPORTUNITIES AWAIT YOU! Inquire SOLD! Azteca Underground has acquired Promociones Dorado. What will we buy next? Learn more ARTIFACTS Help me on my mission to procure rare and powerful idols DISCOVER THE RESURRECTION Who will taste death next? LUCHADORES




aztecaunderground.com


----------



## 3venflow

Oh lord, I have to agree... Filthy Island was absolutely appalling. The setup was backyard wrestling, the presentation was awful, the matches sucked (another short and bad main event).

If I had to give a positive, Filthy Tom is a great commentator and could have a future doing that. Also, Zenshi jumping out of the tree was cool.

Muertes vs. Vega, the way it was presented, the way it was shot, was abysmal, just like Hammerstone vs. Kruger.

I did like seeing the Dynasty together on-screen for a few segments though. Must be over a year since Hammer and Holliday teamed up now.

I'm gonna stick with it for the next few shows as I want to see Fatu vs. Oliver (Fatu is amazing and I have a soft spot for Oliver), but if it doesn't pick up soon, I may take a break from MLW until they sort their shit out.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I didn't know what to think of those guys at first but I'm really enjoying Dominic Garrini and Kevin Ku. Tom Lawlor is an especially entertaining sleazeball.

I do agree the Filthy Island was an anal prolapse of a wrestling event though.


----------



## famicommander

MLW Fusion Youtube viewership for the previous 5 episodes:
#118: 70,000
#119: 75,000
#120: 101,000
#121: 116,000
#122: 63,000 (Filthy Island)

Of course this doesn't include DAZN, BeIN Sports, BeIN Sports Espanol, Fubo Sports Network, or international television but you have to imagine the trends are similar.

Filthy Island was a disaster. It lost almost half of the previous week's audience and completely reversed the positive momentum they had been building.

Hopefully Court Bauer learns something. The product needs to change. I don't know how many more episodes are from this set of tapings but hopefully they run out soon.


----------



## El Hammerstone

famicommander said:


> MLW Fusion Youtube viewership for the previous 5 episodes:
> #118: 70,000
> #119: 75,000
> #120: 101,000
> #121: 116,000
> #122: 63,000 (Filthy Island)
> 
> Of course this doesn't include DAZN, BeIN Sports, BeIN Sports Espanol, Fubo Sports Network, or international television but you have to imagine the trends are similar.
> 
> Filthy Island was a disaster. It lost almost half of the previous week's audience and completely reversed the positive momentum they had been building.
> 
> Hopefully Court Bauer learns something. The product needs to change. I don't know how many more episodes are from this set of tapings but hopefully they run out soon.


One thing is for sure, their special events, in addition to needing to be better, need to be longer than the usual hour. These are the shows that Fusion are meant to build toward; if it just results in what's essentially a rushed episode of Fusion every time, then what is even the point of getting excited for them?


----------



## famicommander

El Hammerstone said:


> One thing is for sure, their special events, in addition to needing to be better, need to be longer than the usual hour. These are the shows that Fusion are meant to build toward; if it just results in what's essentially a rushed episode of Fusion every time, then what is even the point of getting excited for them?


Agreed. Kings of Colosseum was a massive disappointment and Filthy Island is one of the worst wrestling shows I've ever seen. Both of them were worse than a standard episode of Fusion.


----------



## 3venflow

Well, it's Fatu vs. Oliver for the title this week. The first time Fatu has been in action since his win over ACH.

I kind've like Oliver, he has a strange sort of charisma. But he's still very green and nothing special in the ring so it will be interesting to see if he can step up a level in this match.

MLW really needs some good MATCHES. Forget storylines and characters for a minute, MLW used to have a better quality of wrestling but it's been sorely lacking for a while now. Wouldn't mind seeing Fatu vs. Marshall von Erich at some point before Fatu inevitably drops the belt to Hammerstone.

Tankman vs. Laredo Kid has also been announced for this week, which could be an interesting David vs. Goliath match. I think they'll try and push Tankman to the main event over the next year or so.


----------



## USAUSA1

Seen Salina managing Bloodhunter(Hannibal from Canada) on a recent episode of SWE fury talking crap to Justin Credible.


----------



## famicommander

They did a promo for LA Park vs Hammerstone during Canelo vs Yildirim last night on DAZN.


----------



## USAUSA1

Good show, Oliver vs Fatu was a good match. 

Tankman coming out was a nice surprise. They made him look good. 

It seems like everyone wants Hammerstone title.


----------



## CM Buck

Hallelujah a good show. The only real downside was parrow. Not sure how i feel about him


----------



## famicommander

Much better this week but there's no reason they should have had so much packed into the show. Four matches on a one hour show, two of them title matches, and they didn't start wrestling the first match until over 7 minutes into the show.

Instead of four short, rushed matches give us two or three good ones. And stop wasting so much airtime with recaps, replays, and rankings countdowns.


----------



## USAUSA1

Gino vs Loco part II this week.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368990623156551681


----------



## El Hammerstone

USAUSA1 said:


> Gino vs Loco part II this week.


Eh, hopefully Gino goes over in this thing and moves onto Richard Holliday; in addition to their brief history in Dynasty, they could easily fit Gino into this whole Puerto Rican title ordeal that Richard has going right now, being a self proclaimed "real luchador" and all.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Gino vs Loco part II this week.


I hoped they have bigger plans for Gino after those Dynasty teasings but then they gave us ****** Loco....

Edit: Any idea why G R I N G O is censored?


----------



## USAUSA1

Outlaw91 said:


> I hoped they have bigger plans for Gino after those Dynasty teasings but then they gave us **** Loco....
> 
> Edit: Any idea why G R I N G O is censored?


The technical definition is just a non hispanic person but it "can" be used as a hateful term towards white people specifically white Americans. That's why he call himself G Loco.


----------



## USAUSA1

I like the Hulk Hammerstone vs monsters booking. I see where they are going. It's good booking for a babyface. They want to do title vs title eventually.

I am surprised they are booking Tankman vs Fatu so soon. I give MLW credit, Fatu is defending his title on a monthly basis. Hoping Low Ki and Lawlor get a shot. 

The top 5 middleweights make sense but don't make sense. Pillman is gone. Laredo Kid only won one match BUT he is technically the best wrestler on the list.


----------



## 3venflow

Caught up with some of last week's show and really enjoyed Tankman vs. Laredo Kid. Similar dynamic to the recent Archer vs. Fenix match of super-heavyweight vs. luchadores, but not quite as good.

Tankman is very athletic for his size and can see why MLW will look to push him as their roster isn't the deepest and they need some fresh faces up the card. Fatu vs. Tankman should be a great hossfest.

Speaking of Fatu, his match with Oliver was pretty nice. Oliver is still kind of green and flippy but has improved a lot from the twig-like skinny kid he was a few years ago.

It was much better from MLW than we've been seeing for months.

Does anyone know if the latest shows are freshly taped or are they still from a mass bulk taping they did? Cause I'm wondering if Laredo Kid is still with the promotion, as like Pillman, he seems to be getting jobbed a lot.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371107191915225090


----------



## Buttermaker

Once upon a time I watched a Few episodes of MLW in a row. Thought the Hart Foundation was great. 


Going to watch some MLW again but starting with the most recent episode, and it has La Fucking Parka in it! Right on


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371107191915225090


----------



## Buttermaker

People seemed to like ACH vs Kevin Ku, but I thought it was quite dull really. Something about it made it so I couldn’t get into it. 

I think selling the injuries looked goofy.


----------



## USAUSA1

Buttermaker said:


> People seemed to like ACH vs Kevin Ku, but I thought it was quite dull really. Something about it made it so I couldn’t get into it.
> 
> I think selling the injuries looked goofy.


Ach is a talented but boring wrestler. He should be in a tag team. Kevin Ku is just there, mlw has done nothing to make us care about Kevin.


----------



## Buttermaker

I couldn’t care less about him. About neither guy really. 

Filthy Tom’s awful promo did nothing to help me care about Ku


----------



## Buttermaker

La Parka vs Hammerstone was a decent match. I was content with it. La Parka works like Mr Wrestling now, but he doesn’t look awful by any means. 


I almost think I need to watch from the start. Went back and watched The Hart Foundation vs the Dynasty and it was awesome! Makes me hope Hammerstone goes heel again


----------



## Buttermaker

Muertes tries to kill Parrow with an ugly power slam.


----------



## Outlaw91

Buttermaker said:


> Muertes tries to kill Parrow with an ugly power slam.


Very true. 
I was very excited about his coming to MLW but he's been very disappointing as in ring performer and very out of shape.


----------



## Buttermaker

Outlaw91 said:


> Very true.
> I was very excited about his coming to MLW but he's been very disappointing as in ring performer and very out of shape.


He looks much larger then he looked as Mesies in TNA. Stumbley, and slow thus far. Hopefully he figures it out as he’s figured in as a main player.


----------



## USAUSA1

Muertes got bad knees.


----------



## 3venflow

I don't think you're getting a workrate guy now with Banderas/Muertes, who is 45 and not in the greatest shape, but an effective character.

I haven't been able to watch the latest two shows yet, anything worth it? How were Hammerstone vs. La Park and Rush vs. Pillman Jr.?


----------



## USAUSA1

Nothing must see but I am getting a Dungeon of Doom teaming with the Horsemen vs Hogan/Savage vibe with Contra/Azteca vs Hammerstone/Injustice. Not surprise since Hammerstone got his own Hulkamania shirt.


----------



## Buttermaker

Don’t need a work rate guy cause that isn’t a real thing.
Just need him to not kill parrow.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Fucking G r i ng o Loco should not be lasting nearly twice as long against Mil than Parrow did, that just shouldn't happen


----------



## Buttermaker

Is the new episode out.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Buttermaker said:


> Is the new episode out.


MLW Fusion #126: Chain Rope Match | Mil Muertes vs. ****** Loco | Tankman vs. SENTAI Death Squad - YouTube


----------



## Buttermaker

There we go. Let’s check this out. Usually take a few days to rip through an episode


----------



## JayBull

I dont watch MLW often due to time restraints but when I do, theres always one thing I can say.. they have the most slept on roster in the entire wrestling business.

Whoever is in charge of hiring is brilliant over there.


----------



## famicommander

PWI has officially recognized MLW titles as "world" titles.

At this moment the only "world heavyweight" titles PWI recognizes are:
WWE Championship
WWE Universal Championship
AEW World Championship
NJPW's IWGP World Heavyweight Championship
MLW World Heavyweight Championship

That means that PWI places the MLW belt above:
NXT Championship
ROH World Championship
Impact World Championship
AAA Mega Championship
Any CMLL World Title
AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship
Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Championship
DDT KO-D Openweight Championship
Pro Wrestling NOAH GHC Heavyweight Championship

What kind of crack are they smoking at PWI these days?


----------



## Chairshot620

Do they not recognize the NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship? I don’t see it at all in your post.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainzombie

Chairshot620 said:


> Do they not recognize the NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship? I don’t see it at all in your post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tell me about it. Shit, the ROH and Impact World titles should be way ahead MLW, and the not so great content that they have been putting out.


----------



## famicommander

Chairshot620 said:


> Do they not recognize the NWA Worlds Heavyweight Championship? I don’t see it at all in your post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They recognized it until 1991, then briefly during the TNA years. It has not been recognized since 2007.

If they don't recognize the ROH or Impact belts there's no reasonable argument for MLW, let alone NWA which isn't even one of the top 7 US-based promotions right now.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> PWI has officially recognized MLW titles as "world" titles.
> 
> At this moment the only "world heavyweight" titles PWI recognizes are:
> WWE Championship
> WWE Universal Championship
> AEW World Championship
> NJPW's IWGP World Heavyweight Championship
> MLW World Heavyweight Championship
> 
> That means that PWI places the MLW belt above:
> NXT Championship
> ROH World Championship
> Impact World Championship
> AAA Mega Championship
> Any CMLL World Title
> AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Championship
> Dragon Gate Open the Dream Gate Championship
> DDT KO-D Openweight Championship
> Pro Wrestling NOAH GHC Heavyweight Championship
> 
> What kind of crack are they smoking at PWI these days?











Pro Wrestling Illustrated designates World Championship status to IMPACT, Ring of Honor titles


Pro Wrestling Illustrated, the venerated magazine that launched in 1979, has awarded a number of promotions World Championship status to some of their major titles.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## 3venflow

It feels like Court may have pulled off something big. Maybe a better TV deal? If so, I hope it allows them to expand their roster and get back to their 2019 levels.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376990239919636485


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Pro Wrestling Illustrated designates World Championship status to IMPACT, Ring of Honor titles
> 
> 
> Pro Wrestling Illustrated, the venerated magazine that launched in 1979, has awarded a number of promotions World Championship status to some of their major titles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportskeeda.com


Thanks, looks like the source I saw was rather outdated.


----------



## USAUSA1

They should just go full Aztec Underground mode.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Thanks, looks like the source I saw was rather outdated.


It looks like every promotion that kind of matters got world title status by PWI, I personally don't see it as being important.
But it's funny because the IWGP Jr Heavyweight and Tag titles didn't get world title status while AJPW got it for their respective titles.


----------



## USAUSA1

I liked tonight episode. TANKMAN vs Fatu was fun. 

However, Contra looks bad. They don't look bad ass anymore.The aura is gone. They are being overshadowed by Azteca Underground. Maybe they should bring in Mr.Big from IWA to join Contra.

I hope the Dragon Gate guys come in and only wrestle each other. There's literally no one on the roster but Rush and Low Ki I want too see wrestling those guys.


----------



## Outlaw91

Good episode, I didn't really care about those 2 Injustice VS Contra matches but the episode was fun to watch.


----------



## 3venflow

First full episode I've managed to watch for a few weeks and enjoyed it.

The first two Contra vs. Injustice matches were nothing overly special but were good in a storyline sense. Jordan Oliver vs. Gotch was fun at times. Oliver should study llave style matwork as it'd suit him as he's all gangly like Angelico.

Reed vs. Daivari was ok. Reed has a lot going for him and I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up in WWE or AEW some years down the road. He carried this as Daivari is kinda boring. Good selling of the leg by Reed for the most part, although he forgot about it once or twice. Lovely finish with the springboard 450.

The main event has a low average rating of 5.13/10 at Cagematch, but I dug it. Maybe not a great world title match, but a fun match nonetheless. I'm always partial to super heavyweights and even though Tankman is green as grass, he's an interesting watch. Some of the stuff he does, like the lucha style armdrags after jumping off the turnbuckles is incredible for a guy his size. Fatu did some amazing stuff too. I didn't like the ending and thought the flag spot was cheap. It wasn't necessary to protect Tankman that way given he is a 'rookie' and Fatu is the all conquering champ.

The worst part of the show was the Holliday/Gino zoom call. God, that was incredibly bad.

Overall, one of their better shows I've seen of late during the disappointing pandemic era.

BTW, Meltzer reports in the WON that Lio Rush beating Laredo Kid for the AAA belt wasn't supposed to happen and seems to have been retconned.


----------



## famicommander

Meltzer says that the AAA digital team never reported the title change. Here is the Tweet proving they did, and the Tweet hasn't been deleted yet:









AAA is a god damn gong show joke of a promotion.


----------



## USAUSA1

Laredo kid won it back in Mexico in a yet to air match.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> Laredo kid won it back in Mexico in a yet to air match.


That is not what Meltzer and Lucha Blog said. Both said that they're just pretending the title change never happened. Rush hasn't been back to Mexico since Triplemania.


----------



## USAUSA1

famicommander said:


> That is not what Meltzer and Lucha Blog said. Both said that they're just pretending the title change never happened. Rush hasn't been back to Mexico since Triplemania.


Konnan said it on his podcast. Around the 30 minute mark 



https://open.spotify.com/episode/12F9VsjRvP2czDWbvV7CWV?si=Reew9TeqRuuzsl6Isn_c8g&utm_source=copy-link


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> Konnan said it on his podcast. Around the 30 minute mark
> 
> 
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/episode/12F9VsjRvP2czDWbvV7CWV?si=Reew9TeqRuuzsl6Isn_c8g&utm_source=copy-link


Well Lio Rush is on Twitter right now saying he found out about the title change when Laredo showed back up on AAA TV with the belt, so...


----------



## USAUSA1

Just a mess and a bad idea. I hate the idea of unification matches between different promotions.


----------



## famicommander

AAA is an embarrassment to professional wrestling. The god damn company is suing itself. That says it all, really.


----------



## Outlaw91

I had a strange feeling when that match took place. I expected a time limit draw or a count out, DQ etc. 
And yeah, AAA looks very bad. They weren't that professional in the past but this situation is laughable.


----------



## famicommander

You know it's bad when CMLL is the better run promotion when those goofballs can't even air their matches in the right order lately.


----------



## USAUSA1

Konnan tried to defend Court saying he probably didn't realize Laredo loss 95% of his matches in mlw. He is the owner and Booker, he knew.


----------



## ProWresBlog

MLW has to stop doing re-runs. It looks bad and there's just no reason for it. They could easily do a filler episode with some of the lower card guys or grab some new names who would love to get the free exposure for cheap or reduced prices.


----------



## USAUSA1

Roh does re runs/special episodes just about every month but their shows actually serve a purpose to the current product. Mlw showing old episodes of underground is terrible


----------



## 3venflow

I'd agree with that, old MLW feels absolutely nothing like new MLW. They're like two separate promotions even though they're not.

MLW are working on a second show too, aren't they? Are they still going through footage from the marathon taping? I'd guess they stop re-runs and increase their output quite soon.


----------



## famicommander

I appreciate them uploading the old Underground episodes but not in place of new Fusion episodes.

MLW was pretty lucky to have the Underground stuff in the archives during the pandemic, though. Those and the best-of collections kept the timeslot occupied for their national TV, international TV, and streaming deals.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'm hoping this Dragon Gate relationship can result in a few interesting matchups for the Middleweight belt, because that division outside of a few guys is pretty lifeless. They definitely need to get moving on this Azteca Underground thing as well, which could also bring in a few more interesting Middleweight matchups with the likes of Aero Star (who has been tweeted about) and perhaps someone like El Hijo del Vikingo.


----------



## TD Stinger

__





EXCLUSIVE: MLW TALKING WITH MAJOR PLAYER FOR POTENTIAL DEAL | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## USAUSA1

I hope they go all in on Azteca Underground because the current MLW product is not good.


----------



## USAUSA1

Now that Ivelisse is done with AEW, a debut in Azteca Underground with Matt Cross would be perfect. Azteca Underground can be special for MLW.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I figured due to the circumstances, the Hammerstone-Muertes match would end up being a clusterfuck with a screwy finish, happy to see it wasn't.
The tag matches featuring Los Parks on the other hand, ARE a clusterfuck; at this point, I wish they'd employ the freebird rule to have the son's do the wrestling, due to how sloppy and out of shape LA Park is these days


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought it was a decent show. They building towards Fatu vs Hammerstone. They should book a venue in Dallas and pull the trigger. Especially right now when fans are willing to spend money on anything. 

I like the Gino and Holliday match but it felt pointless.


----------



## famicommander

The Dirty Blondes are terrible and I can't remember the last time they won a match. Why do they keep getting title shots? And yeah, LA Park needs to hang it up. The entire match was terrible, you could see the wrestlers and the managers missing or botching several spots.

That was probably Mil's best showing in MLW yet but he's still a shell of the guy he used to be in Lucha Underground, TNA, AAA, etc. You can tell his knees are gone and this marathon taping format was bad for him since he didn't seem to show up in shape. Maybe by the next tapings he'll have dropped a few pounds and have a bit more cardio and mobility. 

Holliday vs Medina was decent but too short. Nobody wants to see 6 minute title matches. They should have scrapped the tag title match entirely and added its time onto the other two matches. Slow down Mil vs Hammer a bit, let Holliday and Medina have more room to work.

Neither announcer can pronounce "Bu Ku Dao" and it's really annoying. For several weeks Saint Laurent has been calling him "Bo Ku Dao" and now Ray Flores has taken up the habit since he debuted. Alicia Atout and TJP both pronounce it correctly, as does the ring announcer. You'd think someone would tell the commentary team to get it right.

They really, really need to turn off the stupid fog machine. The show looks so much cheaper than it did last year. I understand Court wanted to hide the empty, rinky dink night club they're taping in but the fog machine does so much more harm than good.


----------



## Brad Boyd

-It was nice to see TJP. I catch up on MLW sometimes. And I think to my knowledge he just recently debuted. That interview was fun.

-Not really into the Los Parks tag title match. It was very slow & boring. But the cat fight and Salina's presence was the main attraction for me. I love where this stable is going so I'd like to see hopefully better matches from Los Parks in the near future. Contra is a really awesome faction. Kruger also usually delivers on his promos too. 

- Fun Lio Rush interview too. He seems bad ass and it seems like he'll be feuding with another musician soon? The guy he dropped the belt to or something?

Wasn't that great of a main event. But whatever them two men are beasts.


----------



## famicommander

Brad Boyd said:


> -It was nice to see TJP. I catch up on MLW sometimes. And I think to my knowledge he just recently debuted. That interview was fun.
> 
> -Not really into the Los Parks tag title match. It was very slow & boring. But the cat fight and Salina's presence was the main attraction for me. I love where this stable is going so I'd like to see hopefully better matches from Los Parks in the near future. Contra is a really awesome faction. Kruger also usually delivers on his promos too.
> 
> - Fun Lio Rush interview too. He seems bad ass and it seems like he'll be feuding with another musician soon? The guy he dropped the belt to or something?
> 
> Wasn't that great of a main event. But whatever them two men are beasts.


TJP debuted for MLW in 2004 and worked two matches before the company shut down, then he returned in 2019 for 1 match, then 1 match and some non-wrestling appearances in 2020, and he has been appearing regularly in 2021 (only two matches have aired so far but he has been on TV several more times).


----------



## USAUSA1

Trademarking Azteca Underground means they are probably serious about this project. I am excited. I think between IWA PR, AAA, Dragon Gate and MLW, they can make it work. Of course most critics are skeptical and pessimists, I am hopeful.


----------



## ProWresBlog

Big MLW announcement tonight at 9PM likely concerning their TV deal:


----------



## USAUSA1

Can't wait, I hope it's a NEW show as well.


----------



## El Hammerstone

ProWresBlog said:


> Big MLW announcement tonight at 9PM likely concerning their TV deal:


Court Bauer is scheduled to make an announcement on the next Fusion; I'm just wondering as to whether it will be something different, or if he's going to reiterate whatever is announced tonight


----------



## captainzombie

USAUSA1 said:


> Can't wait, I hope it's a NEW show as well.


I need to get caught up on MLW, a bit behind. Have they improved their product in the last few months? I know some were complaining here that the marathon tapings have been hurting them.

This is good news that they are getting a possible new TV deal. Out of the all the smaller promotions out there, they have been growing and making some decent moves.


----------



## famicommander

captainzombie said:


> I need to get caught up on MLW, a bit behind. Have they improved their product in the last few months? I know some were complaining here that the marathon tapings have been hurting them.
> 
> This is good news that they are getting a possible new TV deal. Out of the all the smaller promotions out there, they have been growing and making some decent moves.


They're still on the same marathon taping. Nothing has improved since COVID. We get a mixture of decent episodes and ridiculously bad episodes. I don't think they have produced a single hour of television which I would say had all good segments since COVID.

They're still using a fog machine to try to hide the empty arena, but it ends up just making it look low definition or like someone needs to wipe the camera lens.

They're still putting too many squash matches on their cards. You get at least one, sometimes as many as 3 per week.

They're still overpacking all their shows. Four matches with two or three other segments is way too many for a one hour show.

They are not at all delivering "sports based" wrestling. Just recently we saw a "Jungle Death Match" between two men whose ages combined are over 110 years and it ended with Mil Muertes literally burying Savio Vega in a shallow jungle grave. Not to mention the stupid "Baklei brawl" and Contra constantly "hijacking" their broadcasts despite obviously being contracted talent.

Their rankings make no sense at all. Why is the World Middleweight Champion ranked for the World Heavyweight Title? Why did a guy ranked #9 get a title shot? Why do the Dirty Blondes continuously get tag title shots despite losing every match I've seen them take part in recently?

There have been an abundance of simply terrible matches. LA Park is so fat and old he can barely move, his sons are super green (but they at least show potential), Savio Vega and Richard Holliday had the worst strap match I have ever seen, all of Filthy Island was next level embarrassing, etc.

I would still consider it a better overall product than WWE, AEW, or Impact but I consider all those products terrible.

I hope they can turn it around because I was becoming a big fan prior to the pandemic. But as much as Ring of Honor has course-corrected in recent months, MLW and NJPW have regressed.


----------



## captainzombie

famicommander said:


> They're still on the same marathon taping. Nothing has improved since COVID. We get a mixture of decent episodes and ridiculously bad episodes. I don't think they have produced a single hour of television which I would say had all good segments since COVID.
> 
> They're still using a fog machine to try to hide the empty arena, but it ends up just making it look low definition or like someone needs to wipe the camera lens.
> 
> They're still putting too many squash matches on their cards. You get at least one, sometimes as many as 3 per week.
> 
> They're still overpacking all their shows. Four matches with two or three other segments is way too many for a one hour show.
> 
> They are not at all delivering "sports based" wrestling. Just recently we saw a "Jungle Death Match" between two men whose ages combined are over 110 years and it ended with Mil Muertes literally burying Savio Vega in a shallow jungle grave. Not to mention the stupid "Baklei brawl" and Contra constantly "hijacking" their broadcasts despite obviously being contracted talent.
> 
> Their rankings make no sense at all. Why is the World Middleweight Champion ranked for the World Heavyweight Title? Why did a guy ranked #9 get a title shot? Why do the Dirty Blondes continuously get tag title shots despite losing every match I've seen them take part in recently?
> 
> There have been an abundance of simply terrible matches. LA Park is so fat and old he can barely move, his sons are super green (but they at least show potential), Savio Vega and Richard Holliday had the worst strap match I have ever seen, all of Filthy Island was next level embarrassing, etc.
> 
> I would still consider it a better overall product than WWE, AEW, or Impact but I consider all those products terrible.
> 
> I hope they can turn it around because I was becoming a big fan prior to the pandemic. But as much as Ring of Honor has course-corrected in recent months, MLW and NJPW have regressed.


WOW! Can't believe that they are still on the same set of marathon tapings. Does anyone know how many more weeks/months of TV they have left from those tapings? The last time I watched any MLW was sometime in December, so I'm several months behind.

Their rankings have never made any sense at all, they remind me of the AEW rankings, but worse. I remember the good old WCW rankings back in the early 90's which used to air on WCW Saturday Night, and at least those made sense.

That sucks that they have tried to have way too many garbage matches and even worse packing too many matches into 1 hour. That is why I feel like sometimes 1 hour is not enough for wrestling. Having a good 1 hr 20-30 minutes shows is just enough time.


----------



## famicommander

MLW is coming to Vice TV this Spring.

No word on whether this will be Fusion or a new show, but it's a great get for them either way. Vice already airs the wrestling documentary series Dark Side of the Ring which has done extremely well for them.

And unlike BeIN Sports, this network is tracked by Nielsen which means we should get viewership numbers regularly.


----------



## USAUSA1

I thought bein reported ratings? They used to for la liga games years ago.

I always wonder why NJPW chose Roku over Vice?


----------



## 3venflow

If it's Fusion, it'll mean no more free YouTube show right? For those of us overseas, I wonder what he implications would be. Perhaps they'd follow the NWA model of putting it on FITE TV for a price.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> I thought bein reported ratings? They used to for la liga games years ago.
> 
> I always wonder why NJPW chose Roku over Vice?


BeIN numbers are sometimes reported on but the network is so tiny that nothing ever makes the Nielsen top 150 lists that are posted every day. 

As for NJPW, Fightful reported that Vice was hesitant about NJPW because NJPW lacked any proof of their viewership from the AXS TV days. AXS is tracked by Nielsen now, but it wasn't back then and the only numbers we got were from NJPW press releases. ESPN passed on NJPW for the same reason, while NJPW passed on CBS Sports Network because they were only offered an ad revenue split.


----------



## The Wood

This is a good move for MLW. I’m curious to see what their ratings are like. Dark Side of the Ring does quite well for them. I can imagine an actual wrestling show doing a tiny bit better. Hmm. Interesting times.


----------



## The Icon

The Wood said:


> This is a good move for MLW. I’m curious to see what their ratings are like. Dark Side of the Ring does quite well for them. I can imagine an actual wrestling show doing a tiny bit better. Hmm. Interesting times.



I'm curious , do you often watch mlw now?
Vice is one of my favorite channels , so I'm going to check it out for sure.

I know you post alot in AEW and WWE sections , so I'm just looking for insight on this company.


----------



## Outlaw91

The Wood said:


> Dark Side of the Ring does quite well for them.


Any idea about the numbers? 

I'm also curious to see what numbers MLW can get. I'm not familiar with US cable programs but I guess it is good for MLW.


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> If it's Fusion, it'll mean no more free YouTube show right? For those of us overseas, I wonder what he implications would be. Perhaps they'd follow the NWA model of putting it on FITE TV for a price.


If that is the case I'll hook you up with what allows me to watch dynamite


----------



## El Hammerstone

Tonight's Lineup:


TJP vs. Bu Ku Dao
Gino Medina vs. Rocky Romero
King Mo in action
Announcement from Court Bauer
Hammerstone Press Conference


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Any idea about the numbers?
> 
> I'm also curious to see what numbers MLW can get. I'm not familiar with US cable programs but I guess it is good for MLW.


Season 2 was in the 200,000-400,000 viewers per week range. The repeats recently have been doing 70,000-150,000.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Season 2 was in the 200,000-400,000 viewers per week range. The repeats recently have been doing 70,000-150,000.


That sounds good. If they manage to get something like that it means they are way better than Impact.


----------



## famicommander

How god damn hard is it to pronounce a two letter word?

Commentary and the ring announcer referred to Bu Ku Dao as "Bo Ku Dao" like 50 times tonight. Dao himself, TJP, and Alicia Atout all pronounce it just as it is written.


----------



## USAUSA1

I might have misread but it sound like they are taking a 2-3 months break after May 5th?


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> I might have misread but it sound like they are taking a 2-3 months break after May 5th?


Correct. They will resume in July with fans in attendance at the ECW Arena, which is when they will begin taping for the debut of new content on Vice. Until then Vice will air legacy content to introduce fans to the brand.

Court still hasn't said whether Vice is getting its own show or if it's Fusion, but he did promise a roster refresh and presumably better production.


----------



## USAUSA1

Well that good news. Look like Vice will be a priority.


----------



## Outlaw91

I'm excited for MLW's future but damn, 2 months break is too much. They could have thought things differently.


----------



## ProWresBlog

USAUSA1 said:


> I might have misread but it sound like they are taking a 2-3 months break after May 5th?


Yep, that's what it looks like. It sucks and there's only three explanations I can think of:

- They are losing a lot of money on these shows

- They are going to be spending a lot on the Azteca Underground show and want to save money for it.

- They are filming the Azteca Underground shows or whatever the Vice TV show will be.

Either way, it looks bad and it's really hard to grow a company when you aren't running.


----------



## famicommander

The reason for the shut down is much more obvious than that.

They want fans in the building for when new episodes debut on Vice. They will not be able to manage that until July, and their current set of tapings runs out in May. They chose to focus all their efforts on the July tapings where Court has promised production improvements and a roster refresh rather than doing a small bridge taping in another empty venue.

It's fairly obvious that they're growing. Just inside the last year they've added Vice TV, DAZN, Fubo Sports Network, and more international broadcasters including a deal in Poland that was announced a couple weeks back. And they're still in discussions with Discovery.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Had no idea they weren't airing Fusion anymore on Wednesdays... or am I mistaken? There was some interesting tension between Salina and Los Parks that I wanted to see get resolved. I'll have to wait 3 months to see that angles conclusion?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Brad Boyd said:


> Had no idea they weren't airing Fusion anymore on Wednesdays... or am I mistaken? There was some interesting tension between Salina and Los Parks that I wanted to see get resolved. I'll have to wait 3 months to see that angles conclusion?


Fusion will be airing for the next two Wednesday's, before taking a break until their Fusion Vice premier on July 10. Apparently though, they are going to be on Vice tv this Saturday at 12 ET in some capacity (whether it's an older episode or whatever, I don't know). I feel I myself am missing some details, but that's what I know.

Edit: According to Court Bauer's twitter, the first new episode of Fusion on Vice will be on July 4, not the 10th.


----------



## Brad Boyd

El Hammerstone said:


> Fusion will be airing for the next two Wednesday's, before taking a break until their Fusion Vice premier on July 10. Apparently though, they are going to be on Vice tv this Saturday at 12 ET in some capacity (whether it's an older episode or whatever, I don't know). I feel I myself am missing some details, but that's what I know.


I guess the rumour of them landing a TV deal on discovery has been squashed? I heard this from someone recently.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Brad Boyd said:


> I guess the rumour of them landing a TV deal on discovery has been squashed? I heard this from someone recently.


Last I heard, they were still in negotiations with Discovery and a deal can still be worked out in addition to Vice, but I could be wrong.


----------



## famicommander

Brad Boyd said:


> I guess the rumour of them landing a TV deal on discovery has been squashed? I heard this from someone recently.


None of their TV deals are exclusive so they are still in discussions with Discovery.

In the US, Fusion will air on
Vice TV
BeIN Sports (new episodes air Saturdays)
Fubo Sports Network (new episodes air Fridays; can also be found on Roku Channel's Fubo section)
DAZN (new episodes hit Wednesdays)

We aren't sure yet if the show will continue to air on Youtube.

The Discovery deal could be another home for Fusion or it could be the second show that has been talked about a lot recently; possibly something to do with Azteca Underground, the Lucha Underground ripoff MLW has been teasing for months.


----------



## Outlaw91

Court Bauer seems like a smart business man. He doesn't have much money and I think he also doesn't want to spend his own money so he is getting as many deals as he can get to promote his product. It will probably take some time but I think he can succeed. 
It's great because they have pretty much content and even if they will go to a break I still have to watch enough Fusion episodes from the past and all the Underground episodes.


----------



## USAUSA1

There also 3 silent investors behind MLW.


----------



## USAUSA1

If someone threw piss in my face, I am going to jail for murder.


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW News: Lio Rush Vs. Myron Reed II Set For Next Week, New Companies Approaching MLW? - Wrestling Inc.

In addition to Dragon Gate, MLW is apparently negotiating with Revolution Pro Wrestling in the UK for a potential crossover show in the future as well


----------



## famicommander

RevPro doesn't really sign talent to exclusive contracts anyway. Any promotion can book any of their talent whenever they want. I guess with a working agreement they could use the RevPro belts on TV, but that's about the only real benefit. They were sort of a tag along in the ROH/CMLL/NJPW triangle for a few years there but mostly it just amounts to NJPW stars holding the RevPro belts.


----------



## USAUSA1

They seriously need the Dragon Gate guys for the relaunch especially in Philly.


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> They seriously need the Dragon Gate guys for the relaunch especially in Philly.


Dragon Gate can definitely be a difference maker. They're a legitimate, major promotion. It will be interesting to see who they send over and how involved they will be.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

I didn't realise they were going on a break. Hopefully they're able to work on the roster in the meantime. They have some great talent in Fatu, Hammerstone, Muertes and Lawlor with some good supporting crew but they really need to replace a lot of the roster with genuine talent that makes them look credible.

Akam and Rezar need to be somewhere. Bo Dallas would be interesting to see. Dalton Castle, Moonshine Mantell, Prince Agballah, Victor Benjamin, Will Allday, Daniel Eads, Duke Davis and Ganon Jones Jr., Labron Kozone, Schaff, Zicky Dice, La Sombra and Thea Trinidad, Aiden English, Bill Collier, Shane Mercer, Carlito, Braydon Lee, Chandler Hopkins, Jase Osei, Jay Alexander, Juicy Finau, and Sefa Fatu are some of the talent that could fill out their roster nicely. Would love to see them work on the commentary team too.


----------



## famicommander

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I didn't realise they were going on a break. Hopefully they're able to work on the roster in the meantime. They have some great talent in Fatu, Hammerstone, Muertes and Lawlor with some good supporting crew but they really need to replace a lot of the roster with genuine talent that makes them look credible.
> 
> Akam and Rezar need to be somewhere. Bo Dallas would be interesting to see. Dalton Castle, Moonshine Mantell, Prince Agballah, Victor Benjamin, Will Allday, Daniel Eads, Duke Davis and Ganon Jones Jr., Labron Kozone, Schaff, Zicky Dice, La Sombra and Thea Trinidad, Aiden English, Bill Collier, Shane Mercer, Carlito, Braydon Lee, Chandler Hopkins, Jase Osei, Jay Alexander, Juicy Finau, and Sefa Fatu are some of the talent that could fill out their roster nicely. Would love to see them work on the commentary team too.


The commentary team is set. Ray Flores and Saint Laurent are a better combination than most promotions have.

No way they can afford Sombra and Trinidad.

Dalton Castle re-signed with Ring of Honor.

Bo Dallas and Akam and Rezar can't work a match to save their lives.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Akam and Rezar can't work a match to save their lives.


Everything is an upgrade to those two ******* blondes who were getting tag title shots for no reason. 
I actually liked AoP back when NXT was good.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Everything is an upgrade to those two ***** blondes who were getting tag title shots for no reason.
> I actually liked AoP back when NXT was good.


There's no question the Dirty Blondes suck ass and need to go away but that doesn't mean it's a good idea to just pick up random rejects from elsewhere. There's a reason there hasn't been a peep about AEW, Impact, ROH, or NJPW being interested in AOP. They're not good workers and their level of exposure in WWE means they probably won't come cheap.


----------



## Outlaw91

You may be right, they are not cheap and that's why no one signed them yet. But I won't say no to them in MLW.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mlw has access to the Colons since IWA and WWC are partners. Epico and Primo should be in mlw full time. Mike Mendoza is with WWL/La Liga but I don't understand why wwe,aew,etc. haven't signed him yet. Kalisto is free now.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Outlaw91 said:


> You may be right, they are not cheap and that's why no one signed them yet. But I won't say no to them in MLW.


I always thought they would fit the aesthetic of Contra; get Gotch out of the group, insert those guys, and the visual is improved tenfold. Samael as the manager, Fatu as the ace, Krugger as the brooding powerhouse, Daivari as the henchman and potential fall guy when needed, and AOP as the tag team; it'd be a dangerous looking crew.


----------



## Outlaw91

El Hammerstone said:


> I always thought they would fit the aesthetic of Contra; get Gotch out of the group, insert those guys, and the visual is improved tenfold. Samael as the manager, Fatu as the ace, Krugger as the brooding powerhouse, Daivari as the henchman and potential fall guy when needed, and AOP as the tag team; it'd be a dangerous looking crew.


That's a good idea, I think Gotch is already out of MLW.


----------



## Outlaw91

I'm glad Lowlor didn't lose. I like him, he's a good legit wrestler and also entertaining. 
The barefoot Von Erich is very green and his claw move looks extremely stupid. I get doing it when the opponent is down but not when they stand up . I think Lowlor did his best to cover his lack of wrestling preparation but in the end the guy is too green. 

Fatu's reign has to come to an end and July 10th show seems like a good option. Hammerstone should win the World title and relinquish the National Openweight title so there could really be an openweight division. To me, since the restart, the National Openweight title seemed more like a prop attached to Hammerstone. It should be the workhorse title and be defended more often than any other title.


----------



## USAUSA1

They might wait a little longer for a proper build. Hammerstone probably face Krugger one more time.


----------



## 3venflow

According to the WON, WWE wants a working agreement with MLW because they don't like the rep they have of not working with other promotions. Their idea is to send NXT guys who aren't getting much TV time to MLW. It might help MLW whose roster often feels on the thin side, especially with content expansion in store.

BTW, I'm kinda surprised MLW hasn't signed Sefa Fatu. The family connection is right there and he's good in the ring. He was angling for a job in AEW but that doesn't appear to have led to anything. Jacob and Sefa teamed up last year on an indie to beat Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Mr. Anderson.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> According to the WON, WWE wants a working agreement with MLW because they don't like the rep they have of not working with other promotions. Their idea is to send NXT guys who aren't getting much TV time to MLW. It might help MLW whose roster often feels on the thin side, especially with content expansion in store.
> 
> BTW, I'm kinda surprised MLW hasn't signed Sefa Fatu. The family connection is right there and he's good in the ring. He was angling for a job in AEW but that doesn't appear to have led to anything. Jacob and Sefa teamed up last year on an indie to beat Davey Boy Smith Jr. and Mr. Anderson.


I hope not. I will be instantly done with MLW. They have their own green wrestlers so there is no reason to push the ones who can't even make it to NXT over already established MLW wrestlers. Because WWE will demand those noobs to be pushed, it can't be other way.


----------



## USAUSA1

Huge win for mlw, guys like Thatcher, Eli Drake,Fantasma,Kushida would bring life to the mlw roster. I am 100% for this. IF IT TRUE


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Huge win for mlw, guys like Thatcher, Eli Drake,Fantasma,Kushida would bring life to the mlw roster. I am 100% for this. IF IT TRUE


Do you really think MLW will get anyone from those you mentioned? 
Take a look at how they worked with Evolve.


----------



## USAUSA1

Yes, to Thatcher and Eli Drake.Kushida and Fantasma might be a long shot. 

With all due respect, Evolve was never on mlw level in terms of position. Mlw is on TV, EVOLVE was never on tv.TV.

Uswa,Smoky,ecw,ovw,IWA,WWC, late 90s NWA,AAA,Japan, to the recent UK indies, WWE actually have a history of working with other promotions. It's nothing new. If true, MLW will just be another one.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Yes, to Thatcher and Eli Drake.Kushida and Fantasma might be a long shot.
> 
> With all due respect, Evolve was never on mlw level in terms of position. Mlw is on TV, EVOLVE was never on tv.


I really hope you are right even though I highly doubt , if there will be any partnership.


----------



## famicommander

Every promotion that works with WWE gets bought out or completely torpedoed. If MLW starts working with them, MLW is dead.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> Every promotion that works with WWE gets bought out or completely torpedoed. If MLW starts working with them, MLW is dead.


Exactly my first thought.
They already ruined the British independent circuit.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Exactly my first thought.
> They already ruined the British independent circuit.


And Evolve. And wXw. And ECW (yes, I know Vince was helping keep it afloat beforehand). And OVW took YEARS to recover from the last time WWE worked with them.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> And Evolve. And wXw. And ECW (yes, I know Vince was helping keep it afloat beforehand). And OVW took YEARS to recover from the last time WWE worked with them.


Japan knew better. Every promotion they tried to buy to set up NXT Japan simply refused. They could not buy anyone even during those first hard months of the pandemic.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Japan knew better. Every promotion they tried to buy to set up NXT Japan simply refused. They could not buy anyone even during those first hard months of the pandemic.


It's not so much that the Japanese promotions refused, it's that other Japanese promotions put in better offers to fend Vince off.

When he tired to buy Pro Wrestling NOAH, CyberAgent stepped up (they also own DDT, Ganbare, and Tokyo Joshi Pro).

When he tried to buy STARDOM, Bushiroad stepped up (they also own 90% of NJPW).

He talked to AJPW about a buy-out but AJPW doesn't own all of its video library and Vince would have to negotiate with several media partners to gain access to all the tapes.

Dragon Gate is owned by a TV network so they're not for sale. And obviously NJPW isn't for sale.

And those are pretty much the only "major" promotions in Japan. I'm sure Vince could buy an indie like Zero1 or BJW but their styles don't really mesh with WWE's anyway.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> It's not so much that the Japanese promotions refused, it's that other Japanese promotions put in better offers to fend Vince off.
> 
> When he tired to buy Pro Wrestling NOAH, CyberAgent stepped up (they also own DDT, Ganbare, and Tokyo Joshi Pro).
> 
> When he tried to buy STARDOM, Bushiroad stepped up (they also own 90% of NJPW).
> 
> He talked to AJPW about a buy-out but AJPW doesn't own all of its video library and Vince would have to negotiate with several media partners to gain access to all the tapes.
> 
> Dragon Gate is owned by a TV network so they're not for sale. And obviously NJPW isn't for sale.
> 
> And those are pretty much the only "major" promotions in Japan. I'm sure Vince could buy an indie like Zero1 or BJW but their styles don't really mesh with WWE's anyway.


None of the them meshes with the WWE style.
Zero1 had problems but they are gone after the Daiko Holdings takeover and I never heard BJW having problems, they run a pretty solid business and they also have their own streaming service. I would dare to say AJPW may currently be at the same level if not inferior to BJW.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> None of the them meshes with the WWE style.
> Zero1 had problems but they are gone after the Daiko Holdings takeover and I never heard BJW having problems, they run a pretty solid business and they also have their own streaming service. I would dare to say AJPW may currently be at the same level if not inferior to BJW.


AJPW runs more shows, draws more people per show, and they still have a TV deal in addition to a streaming service.

There is still a clearly defined "big four" in Japan. Bushiroad, CyberAgent, Dragon Gate, and AJPW in that order.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> AJPW runs more shows, draws more people per show, and they still have a TV deal in addition to a streaming service.
> 
> There is still a clearly defined "big four" in Japan. Bushiroad, CyberAgent, Dragon Gate, and AJPW in that order.


Yes, they have a TV deal but their drawing power is at the indies level. When did they book a bigger arena than Korakuen Hall? 

I never followed Dragon Gate but AJPW are very far behind of DDT and Noah. I won't even mention NJPW because they are untouchable.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Yes, they have a TV deal but their drawing power is at the indies level. When did they book a bigger arena than Korakuen Hall?
> 
> I never followed Dragon Gate but AJPW are very far behind of DDT and Noah. I won't even mention NJPW because they are untouchable.


Here is a breakdown of AJPW's attendance from two years back:








All Japan's Attendance and Its Post-Akiyama Future


A look at current trends in AJPW attendance and how the company could look in the aftermath of Jun Akiyama's departure.




www.voicesofwrestling.com





They were doing even better right before the pandemic. 

BJW for most of their shows is lucky to break 200 fans. Their hugest shows can get decent numbers but those are few and far between.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> BJW for most of their shows is lucky to break 200 fans. Their hugest shows can get decent numbers but those are few and far between.


If this is true then Zero1 is actually superior to BJW, all their numbers are on their official site. 

Thanks for the article but it just confirms the fact that AJPW is still on downfall. Yes, they may be better than BJW but they are still on indies level. There is a big distance from them to Noah and DDT. If you want to still consider them being a major promotion it's your choice. Just take a look at this year's Champion Carnival and you will see that there is nothing major there.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> If this is true then Zero1 is actually superior to BJW, all their numbers are on their official site.
> 
> Thanks for the article but it just confirms the fact that AJPW is still on downfall. Yes, they may be better than BJW but they are still on indies level. There is a big distance from them to Noah and DDT. If you want to still consider them being a major promotion it's your choice. Just take a look at this year's Champion Carnival and you will see that there is nothing major there.


As long as they're on national TV and signing talent to contracts, they're a major promotion.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> As long as they're on national TV and signing talent to contracts, they're a major promotion.


Well, you can also be an extremely shitty TV but also be national. Zero1 and BJW also have contracted talent and their shows are also on Samurai TV like the ones of AJPW. I may be wrong but I think Gaora only broadcasts one show per month of AJPW.


----------



## Londonlaw

Outlaw91 said:


> Exactly my first thought.
> They already ruined the British independent circuit.


To an extent, yes. I was always concerned when NXT U.K. was created, it’s plans only accelerated with the broadcast of WOS Wrestling on ITV (the biggest blown opportunity in many a year). 

Me and my friends in the business know they would hoover up any decent wrestler. And partnering with 2 of the 3-4 biggest groups in the U.K. would add to it.

The business in the U.K. was already at a crossroads when the pandemic hit, then compounded by #SpeakingOut.

So while WWE was a contributing factor, it’s not the only reason.

In regards to MLW, I’m surprised they would be open to this due to their own relative success obtained on their own terms. And with WWE, they don’t just loan their wrestlers, they start to dictate how they want their wrestlers presented on those other shows. 

And I’m not sure how Court, having built this brand, would appreciate having some of his booking decisions guided my WWE.

Plus, there’s this ‘sellout’ mentality amongst some wrestling fans when a company links with WWE. It certainly happened with PROGRESS and ICW.


----------



## El Hammerstone

If, and only if, MLW has a say about who is brought in and how they're used; and they are still able to operate their shows as they usually do without having storylines muddled or the vibe of the show altered, then I think I'd be fine with it. Borrowing the occasional NXT guy for a given match to get them matches under their wings without having to just sit around (which is what the article reads as) is fine with me, though I just worry there's more to it than that.

There could also be a scenario where WWE (who would have all the cards) would request that some of MLW's top talents make appearances in NXT in exchange for the guys they sent, where these top talents would build some notoriety, and when their contracts run down, they may figure "well, I've already gotten my foot in that door anyway, so I may as well let my contract run out and just sign fully with the WWE." This in turn would simply make MLW another feeder system, and establish a ceiling for them, and I obviously don't want that.

MLW would be putting a lot of trust in the WWE to not take advantage, because they would be willingly making themselves vulnerable. The WWE backs out on this relationship halfway through and it's simply back to business as usual, MLW does the same thing and they have a major hole to dig themselves out of

In short, MLW has more to gain in this deal, but they also have much, much more to lose


----------



## Dondada78

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I didn't realise they were going on a break. Hopefully they're able to work on the roster in the meantime. They have some great talent in Fatu, Hammerstone, Muertes and Lawlor with some good supporting crew but they really need to replace a lot of the roster with genuine talent that makes them look credible.
> 
> Akam and Rezar need to be somewhere. Bo Dallas would be interesting to see. Dalton Castle, Moonshine Mantell, Prince Agballah, Victor Benjamin, Will Allday, Daniel Eads, Duke Davis and Ganon Jones Jr., Labron Kozone, Schaff, Zicky Dice, La Sombra and Thea Trinidad, Aiden English, Bill Collier, Shane Mercer, Carlito, Braydon Lee, Chandler Hopkins, Jase Osei, Jay Alexander, Juicy Finau, and Sefa Fatu are some of the talent that could fill out their roster nicely. Would love to see them work on the commentary team too.


great list of talent. I would add AR Fox, Edge Stone & Spencer Slade to that list.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Not sure how credible of a source 411mania is, but this article basically states that the company is looking to bring in some higher profile talents, in addition to locking down some current talents with new deals.

MLW News: Company Looking To Bring In High Profile Talent, Officials Happy With Calvin Tankman | 411MANIA


----------



## TD Stinger

El Hammerstone said:


> Not sure how credible of a source 411mania is, but this article basically states that the company is looking to bring in some higher profile talents, in addition to locking down some current talents with new deals.
> 
> MLW News: Company Looking To Bring In High Profile Talent, Officials Happy With Calvin Tankman | 411MANIA


Just to point out, 411mania isn't the one reporting this, they're just copying a report from PWInsider. And they're one of the best around.

I myself fell out of watching MLW for the most part after not really being impressed with their first shows of 2021. But I do hope to try and watch weekly again when they're back in July.


----------



## famicommander

What high profile talents out there could MLW reasonably afford?

You gotta figure the likes of Andrade and Samoa Joe will end up in one of the billionaire-owned promotions. ROH, Impact, AEW. I understand MLW is growing but they still don't have pockets as deep as the Khans, Anthem, or Sinclair.

You also have to figure it won't be any female talent since MLW has no women's division at the moment. So that probably eliminates Mickie James, Zelina Vega, Billie Kay, Peyton Royce, Tessa Blanchard, Cheslea Green, etc.


----------



## El Hammerstone

famicommander said:


> What high profile talents out there could MLW reasonably afford?
> 
> You gotta figure the likes of Andrade and Samoa Joe will end up in one of the billionaire-owned promotions. ROH, Impact, AEW. I understand MLW is growing but they still don't have pockets as deep as the Khans, Anthem, or Sinclair.
> 
> You also have to figure it won't be any female talent since MLW has no women's division at the moment. So that probably eliminates Mickie James, Zelina Vega, Billie Kay, Peyton Royce, Tessa Blanchard, Cheslea Green, etc.


I was thinking maybe an Erick Redbeard, Kalisto (making him part of this Azteca Underground thing perhaps), Tucker Knight, maybe a semi-realistic shot at Carlito due to the connection with the Colon's promotion. 

Outside of Carlito, nothing significant, but as you said, they don't have the deep pockets of a Tony Khan


----------



## USAUSA1

I think they need to put Major money behind Hammerstone vs Fatu because it's the perfect set up for a huge money match. Bring over all the Dragon Gate,AAA and IWA talent. Make it a major event.


----------



## 3venflow

If Daga isn't joining AEW, he'd be a good fit for MLW and potentially affordable. MLW obviously plays to the latino audience and he'd be a cheaper alternative to Andrade. Depends if ROH or IMPACT were to make rival bids. On that topic, Tessa would be a good centerpiece if MLW ever plans to kickstart its womens division.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> If Daga isn't joining AEW, he'd be a good fit for MLW and potentially affordable. MLW obviously plays to the latino audience and he'd be a cheaper alternative to Andrade. Depends if ROH or IMPACT were to make rival bids. On that topic, Tessa would be a good centerpiece if MLW ever plans to kickstart its womens division.


Daga is a good shout; I know he was listed as an alternative for the Opera Cup months back. I can't see it happening though.


----------



## TD Stinger

More Details On WWE & MLW Partnership Talks - WrestleTalk


More details have now come to light regarding reports of WWE and Major League Wrestling (MLW) being in talks regarding a partnership. It was reported last week that WWE and […]




wrestletalk.com





So from everything I've seen, Meltzer said there have been talks between MLW and WWE. PWInsider said there weren't talks. And then Fightful came in and backed up Meltzer saying there have been talks between higher ups in both companies.

So, we'll see I guess.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389774512326156288


----------



## USAUSA1

I like that Gino and Holliday segment. Too bad we have to wait two months.


----------



## USAUSA1

Promotion of the Year


----------



## El Hammerstone

First match never clicked for me, but if it gives Laredo Kid a needed win, then I can live with it; the Middleweight division needs the depth. Not the best rationale for Laredo Kid still having the AAA belt, but MLW's hands were tied, so it was a better option than just flat out ignoring it, and it seems to be setting Laredo up as a heel moving forward.
Holliday squash did what it needed to do, mainly as a backdrop for what followed.
I thought the main event was great, and I have no issue with the result; perhaps Reed vs. a heel Laredo Kid as a placeholder until an inevitable tiebreaker between these two?
What a fucking cliffhanger, El Jefe did not disappoint even though I expected it.


----------



## USAUSA1

I did not expect it but they delivered big time.

I am hyped, between Azteca Underground and Fatu vs Hammerstone this is what we need.

Is Salina done with mlw?


----------



## El Hammerstone

USAUSA1 said:


> Is Salina done with mlw?


Please tell me there isn't a rumor going around that she might be, because her presence on the show would be sorely missed.


----------



## USAUSA1

El Hammerstone said:


> Please tell me there isn't a rumor going around that she might be, because her presence on the show would be sorely missed.


Hannibal/Bloodhunter and Meltzer confirmed it. She signed a short term contract with someone. Only company that does short term deals is the NWA. She could return to mlw by July.


----------



## El Hammerstone

USAUSA1 said:


> Hannibal/Bloodhunter and Meltzer confirmed it. She signed a short term contract with someone. Only company that does short term deals is the NWA. She could return to mlw by July.


Hopefully


----------



## Bland

El Jefe is back, so epic, hopefully Azteca Underground can become its own thing but even if its just Azteca Underground talent in MLW ring, I'll still watch.


----------



## 3venflow

Enjoyed this week's season finale a fair bit. I didn't find Rush vs. Reed I anything special, but this rematch felt like a higher level and had the drama needed in a title match.

Other two matches were forgettable. The near Stunt sized Ariel Dominguez gets around, he's done squashes in AEW and NXT quite recently. Laredo Kid is great but the match with Loco was a bore and they didn't click.

The post-main event reveal of Dario Cuete was awesome. I have often questioned why promotions don't hire more trained actors like this in non-wrestling roles. They can add a bit of legitimacy to the often mocked pro wrestling.

The cliffhanger with El Jefe saying he'll be in Philly when the new season started is exactly what they needed to build hype. I could really see Daga linking up with Azteca Underground especially as they are talking about 'international free agents' coming in.

Hammerstone's promo was also very good this week. Fatu vs. Hammerstone is their gold card and can hopefully pop a good live crowd.


----------



## 3venflow

Wow, look at all the open spots here. Are MLW heading for a major expansion of the roster?

I've said for a while that the roster seems very thin, especially with all the champions they have. So expanding it would make MLW look more... major league.









FIGHTERS


World Heavyweight ChampionJacob FatuWorld Tag Team ChampionsLA Park & Hijo de La ParkWorld Middleweight ChampionMyron ReedNational Openweight ChampionAlex Hammerstone




mlw.com


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

USAUSA1 said:


> I did not expect it but they delivered big time.
> 
> I am hyped, between Azteca Underground and Fatu vs Hammerstone this is what we need.
> 
> Is Salina done with mlw?


Yes she’s done 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390314307850702848

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famicommander

"sports based wrestling"

"also Mil Muertes murdered Savio Vega and buried him in a shallow jungle grave on camera"

"also Dario Cueto had Salina kidnapped and used as a human sacrifice on camera"

I loved Lucha Underground but its world does not mesh with MLW's.


----------



## USAUSA1

I really appreciate MLW for finally delivering and can't wait for all of this stuff.

I want too see Parker come back and bring in southern wrestlers.


----------



## Chrome

Cueto the gawd back.


----------



## 3venflow

Salina is a loss for MLW but since Cuete is coming in, at least they have a replacement.

I wonder _why_ she's left though - an offer from WWE or AEW? They could put her with Miro or some of the women (Diamante?) in AEW to manage their business interests. I'd rather listen to her than Vickie Guerrero anyway.

I'd love to get an idea of what MLW's budget is with the new TV deal and all. The draft makes it sound like they're upscaling quite a bit and there are some good free agents out there right now...


----------



## El Hammerstone

Yeah, I won't lie, I'm really going to miss Salina's presence; she was one that I thought was tailor made for television. However, it's hard to ask for a better replacement when all is said and done.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Reportedly, talks between MLW and the WWE have died out, and a partnership will not be happening, at least not right now.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Trying to get through last MLW Fusion episode. It can be hard for me to get past the presentation of it all. Even though commentary is great and other things are there more so than Impact. The presentation on Impact is just painful where as ,MLW just feels a bit... dull for me especially when I'm watching a match with a super dim ring & stage. I usually like avoiding forums when I'm trying to finish a show but this last one is gonna take me time to get through it all. Sad to hear that Salina quit though. Easily my favourite part about the show as it stands. 

What's the deal with loredo kid anyway? Do they give him many angles and/or stories?


----------



## famicommander

Brad Boyd said:


> Trying to get through last MLW Fusion episode. It can be hard for me to get past the presentation of it all. Even though commentary is great and other things are there more so than Impact. The presentation on Impact is just painful where as ,MLW just feels a bit... dull for me especially when I'm watching a match with a super dim ring & stage. I usually like avoiding forums when I'm trying to finish a show but this last one is gonna take me time to get through it all. Sad to hear that Salina quit though. Easily my favourite part about the show as it stands.
> 
> What's the deal with loredo kid anyway? Do they give him many angles and/or stories?


Laredo mostly eats pins. He is 2-7 in his MLW career including the recent win over ****** Loco.

He is clearly not signed to any contract anywhere. He bounces between AAA, MLW, AEW, and Impact plus tons of indies. Just seems like a guy who will take whatever dates are available.


----------



## USAUSA1

They do nothing with Laredo Kid.


----------



## Outlaw91

Brad Boyd said:


> What's the deal with loredo kid anyway? Do they give him many angles and/or stories?


Aside from this win over Gr ingo Loco, I only remember him beating some other MLW jobber called Zenshi, a spot monkey they claim to come from Peru, or Chile, whatever... and being some kind of South American champion (at least that's what St Laurent said and the guy knows how build them up using words). 
Now, Loredo looks to be just a sore loser who didn't accept his title loss from months ago, even though AAA itself twitted about it.


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, Laredo has been used mainly as enhancement in MLW. He was actually given more prominence in AEW, where he scored the pin on Dynamite #78 (Lucha Bros + Laredo vs. Bucks + Cutler) then was in the big trios match (Lucha Bros + Laredo vs. Kenny + Good Brothers) a week later.

He can cut a pretty fluent promo in English but perhaps him being a freelancer and unsigned is why he's never really pushed in MLW. Someone _should_ sign him as he's a great undercard attraction with his flashy but polished lucha style and easy to sell as an international star since he holds a AAA title. WCW stacked their roster with this type in the 90s to put on entertaining lower card matches.

His match with Omega at Triplemania last year was unreal too.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391845341545259009


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## TD Stinger

Davey Richards going to MLW


----------



## famicommander

Davey Richards has signed with MLW.

1X ROH World Champion
3X ROH World Tag Team Champion
2X NJPW IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Champion
5X TNA World Tag Team Champion


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395520528950169603
Disappointed in it being only 8 minutes, but Richards is a nice fit


----------



## TD Stinger

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395520528950169603
> Disappointed in it being only 8 minutes, but Richards is a nice fit


I was disappointed it was short too but I would imagine they'll do one of these Draft segments every week until the relaunch. So I can understand them wanting to spread this out to keep buzz going until July.


----------



## 3venflow

He's a good signing on paper, but could be a risk as he hasn't wrestled since 2017 and retired due to knee problems. I'm guessing MLW has done a thorough medical check on him.

Still have a feeling Daga could join MLW.


----------



## USAUSA1

I expect Drago will be name since he change his name to Dios Drago on social media. They are trying to avoid potential Lucha Underground lawsuits. They've changed Mil Muertes to King Muertes.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

I am really excited about the possibilities here.


----------



## El Hammerstone

USAUSA1 said:


> I expect Drago will be name since he change his name to Dios Drago on social media. They are trying to avoid potential Lucha Underground lawsuits. They've changed Mil Muertes to King Muertes.


Nothing against Drago, they'll need a certain number of bodies for this thing after all, but the guy is 45 years old; hopefully some younger luchadores are snatched up as well; El Hijo del Vikingo would be high on my list.


----------



## CM Buck

As much as I hate Davey Richards a program with Lawler or low ki or fatu or Hammerstone would be alright


----------



## El Hammerstone

Firefromthegods said:


> As much as I hate Davey Richards a program with Lawler or low ki or fatu or Hammerstone would be alright


This about him as a person (I understand he's burned a few bridges), or just not a fan of his work?


----------



## TD Stinger

I remember enjoying his last run in TNA, along with his then wife Angelina Love (had a kick ass theme too).

Don't really know what to expect from him in 2021, but he sounds like a solid addition to their roster that will hopefully continue to bring in some fresh names.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## americanoutlaw

So when the next draft pick


----------



## El Hammerstone

americanoutlaw said:


> So when the next draft pick


22 minutes


----------



## USAUSA1

I love Alex Kane personality. He's probably green in the ring but he is likable.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398054656245473281


----------



## famicommander

Never heard of him, doesn't even have a listing on Cagematch


----------



## El Hammerstone

famicommander said:


> Never heard of him, doesn't even have a listing on Cagematch


I hadn't heard of him either, and I'm someone who follows the independent scene very closely. That said, he has an amateur wrestling background, played collegiate rugby, was trained by AR Fox, and has a good look; not a bad foundation all things considered.


----------



## TD Stinger

El Hammerstone said:


> I hadn't heard of him either, and I'm someone who follows the independent scene very closely. That said, he has an amateur wrestling background, played collegiate rugby, w*as trained by AR Fox*, and has a good look; not a bad foundation all things considered.


Kind of unrelated but whatever happened to AR Fox? I know in the last couple years he was in Evolve but I feel like I haven't seen him in a long time. Kind of surprise he hasn't been signed to a bigger company. Great athlete, decent size, good look.


----------



## El Hammerstone

TD Stinger said:


> Kind of unrelated but whatever happened to AR Fox? I know in the last couple years he was in Evolve but I feel like I haven't seen him in a long time. Kind of surprise he hasn't been signed to a bigger company. Great athlete, decent size, good look.


He's still wrestling, I believe for CZW mainly, don't quote me on that though. Yeah, he's a talented guy who's still in his prime years, so him not being locked down somewhere is a surprise to me as well.

Edit- I think I actually remember reading something about some sex tapes or something to that degree; I don't recall it being anything illegal or nefarious, but perhaps the bigger companies have kept their distance because of it (at least for the time being).


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal

Ninja mack, matt makowski, 1 called manders and Matt cross is who I wanna see in mlw.


----------



## El Hammerstone

With Salina's exit and now Lio Rush being gone, having to wait a week at a time for roster updates is making me overly anxious.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Them getting Mil Muertes is a big deal. Really good get. He was great in LU. Bauer really has great taste.


----------



## USAUSA1

They need to sign everyone they can. Where is Mance Warner?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Lee Moriarty and Aramis as the 2 new signings in Round 3


----------



## famicommander

That's much bigger than last week. They should have done Moriarty as a solo and done Aramis as a double shot last week with the kid nobody had heard of.


----------



## USAUSA1

A freaking great signing


----------



## ProjectGargano

El Hammerstone said:


> Lee Moriarty and Aramis as the 2 new signings in Round 3


Wow, these 2 are great. How many more rounds of Draft they will have?


----------



## USAUSA1

I hope they sign Villano III Jr.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So, I guess I'll take an opportunity to throw out a few names; this is based on the fact that 'American Top Team' had kayfabe drafted Alex Kane.


Matt Makowski or Justin Kyle could fit as a 'Team Filthy' pick considering their prior MMA backgrounds.
Moonshine Mantell or 1 Called Manders could fit as 'Stud Stable' selections.
AOP could fit as 'Contra' picks, though this one is unlikely considering the likely cost. Schaff would be cool as well.
Darius Lockhart or Labron Kozone as 'Injustice' picks.
Finally, if Azteca Underground is going to become a thing in itself, then they will need several selections, but my first choice is El Hijo del Vikingo


----------



## 3venflow

I don't know much about Aramis except that he's highly rated, but Moriarty is a good signing. He has great upside. I thought he might end up in AEW or NXT, but with them being so stacked (and all these new releases by WWE), it means a lot of talent should filter into MLW and ROH.

Is Lio Rush still going to work MLW or will AEW and NJPW Strong be his US home base now?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

I've only started watching MLW very recently, but overall I've been very impressed.


----------



## Wolf Mark




----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## USAUSA1

I don't think Matt Cross was at the recent nwa tapings. Maybe the return of Son of Havoc with a new name?


----------



## famicommander

Hopefully the "big news" is the premiere of new content in a better timeslot on Vice.


----------



## USAUSA1

Azteca underground is going to be amazing.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Not a big follower of the lucha scene, so I'm not sure how I should feel about Arez.

Also, apparently the Battle Riot match will take place on July 10, the first show back in front of fans.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

El Hammerstone said:


> Not a big follower of the lucha scene, so I'm not sure how I should feel about Arez.
> 
> Also, apparently the Battle Riot match will take place on July 10, the first show back in front of fans.


I feel like Arez and Arams were spoken about early last year as someone on Cody's radar. They are good luchadors but in my opinion there's better options such as Kalisto, Flamita, Laredo Kid, Titan, etc. but not sure how available they are


----------



## El Hammerstone

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I feel like Arez and Arams were spoken about early last year as someone on Cody's radar. They are good luchadors but in my opinion there's better options such as Kalisto, Flamita, Laredo Kid, Titan, etc. but not sure how available they are


Laredo Kid was already with MLW, so he could be announced as a returning draftee (it seemed they were setting him up to be next in line for the Middleweight belt); Kalisto is someone I thought about as well, though I don't believe he could go by that name; Flamita is under contract with ROH I believe; Titan, I've never heard of so I'd have to look him up.

Aramis and Arez were affiliated with AAA though, and Konnan has a deep connection with the promotion, so I figure there will be more taken from that pool.


----------



## famicommander

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I feel like Arez and Arams were spoken about early last year as someone on Cody's radar. They are good luchadors but in my opinion there's better options such as Kalisto, Flamita, Laredo Kid, Titan, etc. but not sure how available they are


Flamita is definitely signed to Ring of Honor.

Titan is definitely signed to CMLL. He might still be free to work in the US, but CMLL probably wouldn't want him appearing for a promotion with ties to AAA.


----------



## 3venflow

Daivari is back in WWE as a producer so won't be in Contra anymore. No great loss, he didn't impress in the ring, but it means Contra are down a man and may need to add someone new.


----------



## famicommander

3venflow said:


> Daivari is back in WWE as a producer so won't be in Contra anymore. No great loss, he didn't impress in the ring, but it means Contra are down a man and may need to add someone new.


Gotch needs to go too if he hasn't already.


----------



## USAUSA1

3venflow said:


> Daivari is back in WWE as a producer so won't be in Contra anymore. No great loss, he didn't impress in the ring, but it means Contra are down a man and may need to add someone new.


Contra needs a lawyer. Contra needs money. Contra needs someone that knows Hammer better than anyone.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Yeah, I've always said that I was apathetic to Daivari, he showed up in great shape and I do think he fit the group aesthetic, but to me, his ceiling in the group was always going to be as the fall guy when needed, so meh.


----------



## kovs27

Contra needs to disband and end this storyline. Hopefully Hammerstone beats Fatu and Contra stops existing.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Now that I think about it, whatever happened to Ikuro Kwon?


----------



## 3venflow

@El Hammerstone Kwon had a torn MCL and last I read (in the WON), he was due back around April. Was that after MLW had finished its last round of tapings?


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't really know anything about their latest signing but the idea of the Battle Riot coming back is cool.


----------



## Chrome

3venflow said:


> Daivari is back in WWE as a producer so won't be in Contra anymore. No great loss, he didn't impress in the ring, but it means Contra are down a man and may need to add someone new.


Nah I think they're fine as they are now. Adding Daivari was excessive imo and adding anyone else would also be excessive.


----------



## USAUSA1

According to Luchablog and Mas Lucha, Arez said he did not sign his MLW contract yet.

Aramis did signed his contract and it's for 3 years.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Apparently, ACH has retired from pro wrestling again.


----------



## USAUSA1

Ach was talented but BORING.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'm not especially torn up over losing ACH, as I believe he could certainly be replaced; he's not a guy who's going to move any needle or generate any major excitement, but he was a good hand, and for a smaller promotion like MLW, a good hand can be very useful. You cold easily stick a guy like that in the midcard to play the part of a gatekeeper for guys looking to propel themselves to the main event scene.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Major League Wrestling Negotiating Deal For Rights To Library, Reportedly Opts Out Of DAZN Deal

MLW selling the rights to its library. I wonder what that means and to whom Court is selling it to.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wolf Mark said:


> Major League Wrestling Negotiating Deal For Rights To Library, Reportedly Opts Out Of DAZN Deal
> 
> MLW selling the rights to its library. I wonder what that means and to whom Court is selling it to.


Interesting


----------



## Aedubya

Haven't watched since they stopped being shown on YouTube
Sad to hear Selena has left


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## El Hammerstone

Well, that was tremendously disappointing. It's nice that TJP is coming back, but seriously, no new addition/s this week?


----------



## famicommander

El Hammerstone said:


> Well, that was tremendously disappointing. It's nice that TJP is coming back, but seriously, no new addition/s this week?


Maybe they actually signed him to a deal this time? He's been working MLW, Impact, NJPW, and indies as a freelancer ever since he left WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix

TJP is great. I hope to one day see him wrestle Kenny Omega. He's too good in a way in that he never looks like he's been in a fight - Benoit could look like he was through a war in a five minute television match - TJP can wrestle 25 minutes and look fresh as the start. Maybe that ultimately is a knock on him. He got the best match out of Pillman Jr I've seen as well.


----------



## USAUSA1

> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter





> reports that MLW will begin taping content in Los Angeles soon for Azteca Underground. They plan to film all of the matches at once and do vignettes during the summer. The idea is to make Azteca Underground look like Lucha Underground. They will film with Luis Fernandez-Gil (Cesar Duran) today in Los Angeles.


Azteca Underground is going to overshadowed the regular mlw show. Better talent,better atmosphere. I can't wait


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405897104787189762
Also, I forgot to mention that aside from the Battle Riot itself, a Caribbean title match has been announced. With Cesar Duran kayfabe buying out IWA Puerto Rico from Savio Vega, it makes sense that he would want one of his wrestlers to hold that title. The 'Anything goes' stip has me nervous though, as it's giving me awful flashbacks to the Jungle Fight; that's the kind of thing they can't afford to be putting on television.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404879709414903808


----------



## Chan Hung

So i read this report, not sure how true, from 411 mania but it may not be a legit source here.

"There is a big rumor swirling around that MLW is in contact with some “big names” that could be headed to the company in the fall, with several names appearing on the September 11th taping in Dallas, Texas. One of the big names is none other than Braun Strowman. As crazy as it sounds, MLW has been in talks with Strowman’s agents and while nothing definitive has come from it, there is still a chance he could be one of if not the biggest acquisition in MLW’s history."


----------



## USAUSA1

It's probably true, I am sure every company contacted Braun but can they afford him? No, is he worth it? No, Braun not going to sell extra tickets or merchandise.

Mlw need to figure out how to get Pentagon away from AEW. If they are going all in on Azteca Underground, they need Pentagon and maybe Fenix. Also, Jack Evans and Angelico.

Court is weird. His definition of big names is like King Mo, Tom Lawlor.

Has Davey Boy Jr sign with wwe yet?


----------



## famicommander

No way in hell MLW could afford Strowman, which is just as well because he sucks. I doubt even Impact or ROH would be willing to pay what it would take to sign a guy like that.


----------



## 3venflow

I just don't think MLW has a very big budget as they never sign anyone super-expensive. Fatu and Hammerstone undoubtedly have nice deals but they are the figureheads of the promotion and probably earn what a midcarder in WWE or AEW does. So I would be floored if Braun turns up there given his rumoured demands. I'd more expect someone like Levi Cooper aka Tucker to show up, someone they can easily repackage at an affordable price.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407696553964453888


----------



## USAUSA1

The former Dario Cueto in the former ECW ARENA. Should be a magical night.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408206792446906370EJ Nduka drafted in the 6th round


----------



## TD Stinger

I have no idea what EJ can do in the ring but from just going off someone having "the look":










He's got it.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Wonder if MLW still going try to do a woman div


----------



## El Hammerstone

Slightly out of left field, but I'm going to reiterate something I mentioned several pages back that rings even more true now that Fusion will be on television. Special events like Battle Riot, Kings of Colosseum, etc. NEED to be longer than an hour; these are the PPV equivalents that the standard episodes are meant to build to, and if they result in what equates to a rushed episode of Fusion, then people will have very little reason to become hyped for them.


----------



## americanoutlaw

What ever happened to the idea of MLW starting an Women div


----------



## El Hammerstone

americanoutlaw said:


> What ever happened to the idea of MLW starting an Women div


They seemed ready to put the pieces together (they had apparently signed Zeda Zhang), but then Covid hit and shut them down for a year, and I guess they just decided to cancel any plans they had during the time off. I'm not sure if anyone has a concrete answer.


----------



## famicommander

Starting a women's division is hard. It took two years before AEW's was halfway decent and ROH has started and blown up their women's division half a dozen times (though it seems like they may have finally gotten it right this time).

You have to sign enough women to make people care and then you have to find a spot to get them all on television. Hard to do when you can't really use the women in as many other ways as you can the men (ie, they have three midcard men's singles titles and the tag belts). Especially when you only have one hour of television per week.

Between WWE, AEW, Impact, and ROH the remaining talent pool of women out there is pretty shallow.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Anyone expect some people from the recent crop of WWE releases to turn up in MLW at some point? Obviously, guys like Tommy End and Buddy Murphy are going to be out of their range, but surely someone like a Curt Stallion or an Arturo Ruas will trickle in.


----------



## TD Stinger

El Hammerstone said:


> Anyone expect some people from the recent crop of WWE releases to turn up in MLW at some point? Obviously, guys like Tommy End and Buddy Murphy are going to be out of their range, but surely someone like a Curt Stallion or an Arturo Ruas will trickle in.


Ruas seem like a likely candidate. Guys Tony Nese or Davari wouldn't shock me either.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So, the official card for Battle Riot (more perhaps pending) is as such:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407128701280702465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405897104787189762

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410236030612131845
and of the course the Battle Riot match itself. A quick Youtube search showed that the last two Battle Riot events lasted over an hour and a half, with last year's going nearly two hours, so that's promising at least, because cramming all of this within an hour timeframe would be disastrous.


----------



## famicommander

El Hammerstone said:


> So, the official card for Battle Riot (more perhaps pending) is as such:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407128701280702465
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405897104787189762
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410236030612131845
> and of the course the Battle Riot match itself. A quick Youtube search showed that the last two Battle Riot events lasted over an hour and a half, with last year's going nearly two hours, so that's promising at least, because cramming all of this within an hour timeframe would be disastrous.


I think it's fairly clear that the content they tape for this show has to get them to the Dallas show on September 11. I'm not sure how quickly after the show these episodes will hit television, but you can bet they're filming several episodes at once.


----------



## USAUSA1

Will this air on Vice or YouTube?


----------



## famicommander

USAUSA1 said:


> Will this air on Vice or YouTube?


We don't know exactly when Vice will start airing the normal show in a regular timeslot.

Presumably this will air ASAP on the normal outlets (BeIN, Fubo, Youtube, etc) but they haven't made their Vice plans exactly clear yet.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Really hoping MLW can get some big names for this, also hoping they get some of the best up and comers in the industry. We need a few strong companies to make wrestling enjoyable again and Impact, NJPW and ROH aren't doing that unfortunately.


----------



## USAUSA1

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Really hoping MLW can get some big names for this, also hoping they get some of the best up and comers in the industry. We need a few strong companies to make wrestling enjoyable again and Impact, NJPW and ROH aren't doing that unfortunately.


What big names? I can see bringing in rvd,Raven and The Dudleyz as surprise Battle Riot entrants at the old ecw arena.


----------



## Dondada78

I was hoping Douglas James would return and Team Filthy would be gone


----------



## TD Stinger

So, their TV taping & return with fans is this Saturday. I know they'll be taping Battle Riot here.

Now, I'm assuming that is just being taped and they're not airing/streaming anything live, correct? I'm assuming this will air next Wednesday. Or, am I wrong. That's something I've been confused by for a bit.


----------



## Oiky

Loving the simplicity & oldschool proper wrestling vibes of NWA


----------



## TD Stinger

MLW Launching Women's Division This Summer


Major League Wrestling (MLW) is launching a women's division this summer. This announcement comes just days ahead of MLW's big return to a sold-out 2300




www.sescoops.com


----------



## El Hammerstone

TD Stinger said:


> MLW Launching Women's Division This Summer
> 
> 
> Major League Wrestling (MLW) is launching a women's division this summer. This announcement comes just days ahead of MLW's big return to a sold-out 2300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sescoops.com


If this is true, then they need to capitalize on the reluctance of the big two companies and make a serious effort to bring in Tessa Blanchard. I mean, they gave Teddy Hart a chance (which I wouldn't have), and his "rap sheet" puts Tessa's to complete and utter shame; if she doesn't work out, then let her go, but if she does, then WWE and AEW will end up kicking themselves.

Edit: Also, Prazak is a great choice to spearhead the women's division.


----------



## USAUSA1

Tessa,Ivelisse and Awesome Kong would be a great start. Lots of backstage issues though lol.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Well here some girls they can get
Brandi Laure
Santana Garrett
Jennacide
Lady Frost 
Kaitlyn
Teal Piper
The beast
MJ Jenkins


----------



## captainzombie

One good thing is that there won't be a low amount of women without jobs in the industry. With MLW and ROH getting serious about their women's divisions, and the NWA trying to take it to another level with what they are doing at least there will be a lot less women unemployed out there.


----------



## kovs27

TD Stinger said:


> So, their TV taping & return with fans is this Saturday. I know they'll be taping Battle Riot here.
> 
> Now, I'm assuming that is just being taped and they're not airing/streaming anything live, correct? I'm assuming this will air next Wednesday. Or, am I wrong. That's something I've been confused by for a bit.


MLW hasn't said anything about it being shown live or when it would air on Vice so far. Fusion on Vice was airing on Saturdays.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413323046241378306
So MLW's last draft pick will be revealed at the taping. So I would guess there will be a "big-ish" surprise.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tessa Blanchard is absolutely the way to go here. Bring in Daga as well. But if they want to put their women's division on the map per se, sign Tessa.


----------



## kovs27

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tessa Blanchard is absolutely the way to go here. Bring in Daga as well. But if they want to put their women's division on the map per se, sign Tessa.


With MLW once again trying to start a women's division, I wouldn't be shocked. Court has a way with problem talent like Tessa. If he can get it out of her head that she only wants to work men, Tessa could be a huge building block for MLW.

Also Battle Riot will air live on Bein Sports. No word on Vice yet.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Spoiler: Ongoing Spoilers for Battle Riot (to air on July 24 on Vice tv)



- Konnan has debuted a new LAX in Slice Boogie and Danny Limelight with rumors of Julius Smokes as well

Willow Nightingale defeated Ashley Vox
King Muertes beat Richard Holliday for the Caribbean title


----------



## USAUSA1

Huge pick up


----------



## USAUSA1

MLW NOT PLAYING AROUND. They got my support.


----------



## ProjectGargano

USAUSA1 said:


> MLW NOT PLAYING AROUND. They got my support.


When Starts Fusion on ViceTv? Their last season (Spring) was shit but they hired many talented wrestlers and i am intigued about their shows.


----------



## TD Stinger

Spoiler: MLW Tapings



Delmi Exo (w/ Ashley Vox) defeated ?

Alex Kane defeated Budd Heavy

Gino Medina defeated KC Navarro

The Von Erichs defeated Team Filthy's Kevin Ku and Kit Osbourne in a bunkhouse brawl

Cesar Duran of Azteca Underground debuted with an in-ring promo, promising to bring the best luchadors with him. Azetca Underground is going to "promote fights" for MLW.

Injustice's Myron Reed and Jordan Oliver were doing a promo about wanting a tag title shot when the new LAX interrupted: Rivera (Danny Limelight), Julius Smokes, Slice Boogie and Konnan. The two had a pull-apart.

Calvin Tankman defeated Lee Moriarty. Afterward, King Mo and Alex Kane suggested Tankman join ATT. 
King Muertes defeated Richard Holliday for the Caribbean title after CONTRA Unit and Ikuro Kwon kicked Holliday.

National Openweight champion Alex Hammerstone defeated Tom Lawlor to retain

Willow Nightingale defeated Ashley Vox (w/ Delmi Exo)

Davey Richards defeated TJP

LAX (Rivera and Slice Boogie) defeated Jordan Oliver and Myron Reed

Aramis defeated Arez. This was said to be spectacular.

MLW World Champion Jacob Fatu defeated Matt Cross in a match booked by Duran

Alexander Hammerstone won Battle Riot III for a future World title shot. The 40 entrants included Davey Richards, TJP, ****** Loco, Savio Vega, Kwang (Vega), Tom Lawlor, LA Park (Lawlor), Rivera, Slice Boogie, Kimchee, Zicky Dice, Alexander Hammerstone, King Muertes, Richard Holliday, Zenshi, Lee Moriarty, Arez, Kevin Ku, Mads Krugger. Myron Reed, Gino Medina, Calvin Tankman, EJ Nduka, Marshall Von Erich, Ross Von Erich, Aramis, King Mo, Bu Ku Dao, Alex Kane, Shawn Daivari, Kit Osbourne, Josef Samael, Ikuro Kwon, Simon Gotch, Blue Meanie



Here are the Taping Results from last night. Looks like some cool things went down.


----------



## RiverFenix

Slice Boogie is a horrid name.


----------



## captainzombie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Slice Boogie is a horrid name.


Yeah it is. He should just go by Slice or change it all together.


----------



## Dice Morgan

I really feel like the CoVid shutdown hurt MLW more than any other organization, At the start of 2020, MLW felt like a solid number 3 in the wrestling world. But after these spoilers, I dont think the results look bad but they seem a little underwhelming. There is soo many new talents that needs time to develop. I hope they have a long term plan with a lot of these guys. Not sure there is a real need for women's division with ROH having a tournament soon, the talent MLW's is getting is not top talent. Court doesnt seem to be a guy who like to take ex-WWE guys to fill out the roster but i think they could use 2 or 3 instead of some of these indy guys.


----------



## famicommander

Dice Morgan said:


> I really feel like the CoVid shutdown hurt MLW more than any other organization, At the start of 2020, MLW felt like a solid number 3 in the wrestling world. But after these spoilers, I dont think the results look bad but they seem a little underwhelming. There is soo many new talents that needs time to develop. I hope they have a long term plan with a lot of these guys. Not sure there is a real need for women's division with ROH having a tournament soon, the talent MLW's is getting is not top talent. Court doesnt seem to be a guy who like to take ex-WWE guys to fill out the roster but i think they could use 2 or 3 instead of some of these indy guys.


They sold out the ECW Arena on Saturday and they sold out their initial allotment of seats for their next show in Dallas and just had to release more. They'll be on Vice regularly soon enough. They're coming out of this thing pretty hot all things considered.

ROH drew a big house yesterday in Baltimore for the PPV (1250 paid, socially distanced, plus comps) but their regular touring Philly shows next month are only set up for 500 seats each while MLW just sold their show out to capacity (should be 800-1100 depending on setup). 

Impact's studio in Nashville can't hold more than a few hundred for their return to fans this weekend.

NWA drew 50 people to their local PBS station for their PPV and then 30 people for the TV tapings the next day.


----------



## kovs27

This tv taping was far better to attend than the last just before the pandemic. I hope MLW keeps up the good in ring action.


----------



## famicommander

kovs27 said:


> This tv taping was far better to attend than the last just before the pandemic. I hope MLW keeps up the good in ring action.


Glad to hear the action was good. It suffered greatly during the pandemic, no two ways about that.

How many episodes do you reckon they taped?


----------



## kovs27

famicommander said:


> Glad to hear the action was good. It suffered greatly during the pandemic, no two ways about that.
> 
> How many episodes do you reckon they taped?


It's tough to say exactly, I'd guess at least 5 or 6. The Battle Riot is going to be a full episode on it's own and who knows how many backstage segments with Cesar Duran there will be. I will say seeing the former Dario Cueto cut a promo in person was awesome.


----------



## Bland

Nice to see a


Spoiler



LAX Ver 3, Konnan must own the rights


 . Interesting to see the other results to, will try and catch weekly.


----------



## kovs27

Bland said:


> Nice to see a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> LAX Ver 3, Konnan must own the rights
> 
> 
> . Interesting to see the other results to, will try and catch weekly.


They did use the same theme.


----------



## El Hammerstone

After reading the results of the Battle Riot match (as well as watching videos on Youtube), I just thought I'd give a few thoughts.



Spoiler: Battle Riot match spoilers



I'm not a fan of overly goofy things in wrestling, but with that said, I'm not overly bothered by the appearances of guys like Kimchee and Blue Meanie, especially considering they're names that people will recognize and these types of spots are always tradition in a match like this. Believe it or not, my biggest issue in this match came with Hammerstone; not the fact that he won, but with the fact that the Hulk Hogan homage was way too on the nose, to the point that it came across as parody. I was also not a fan of Savio Vega entering a second time as Kwang; Lawlor making a second appearance as LA Park was fine, as it fit his underhandedness as a character. Thankfully, any overt goofiness, at least based on the spoilers, was restricted to this match.


----------



## Dice Morgan

Can someome give some info on how the booking might work in MLW ? Court booking everything himself , a commitee with possibly Konnan and Savio Vega or something else. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TD Stinger

El Hammerstone said:


> After reading the results of the Battle Riot match (as well as watching videos on Youtube), I just thought I'd give a few thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Battle Riot match spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of overly goofy things in wrestling, but with that said, I'm not overly bothered by the appearances of guys like Kimchee and Blue Meanie, especially considering they're names that people will recognize and these types of spots are always tradition in a match like this. Believe it or not, my biggest issue in this match came with Hammerstone; not the fact that he won, but with the fact that the Hulk Hogan homage was way too on the nose, to the point that it came across as parody. I was also not a fan of Savio Vega entering a second time as Kwang; Lawlor making a second appearance as LA Park was fine, as it fit his underhandedness as a character. Thankfully, any overt goofiness, at least based on the spoilers, was restricted to this match.





Spoiler: Battle Riot



Not for nothing, and I like Hammerstone, I don't know why anyone would think cosplaying/parodying Hogan in 2021 would be a good idea. Both from the standpoint of Hogan's current public image and just how bush league in general it looks.


----------



## kovs27

TD Stinger said:


> Spoiler: Battle Riot
> 
> 
> 
> Not for nothing, and I like Hammerstone, I don't know why anyone would think cosplaying/parodying Hogan in 2021 would be a good idea. Both from the standpoint of Hogan's current public image and just how bush league in general it looks.


The crowd ate it up. It was pretty fun.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Isn't Chris Hemsworth about to start filming a Hulk Hogan movie? Might have been a bit too early for Hammerstone to jump on the Hogan Wagon because I imagine he's going to be mainstream again soon


----------



## Outlaw91

Are they going to keep Fusion on YouTube or will it be exclusive on Vice TV? 
Thanks in advance for the answer.


----------



## famicommander

Outlaw91 said:


> Are they going to keep Fusion on YouTube or will it be exclusive on Vice TV?
> Thanks in advance for the answer.


They keep dodging the Youtube question as well as the question of when new episodes will actually air on Vice. Hopefully we hear something soon.

We know the show will remain on BeIN Sports and Fubo Sports Network, so it's not exclusive to Vice, but the Youtube status remains up in the air.


----------



## Outlaw91

famicommander said:


> They keep dodging the Youtube question as well as the question of when new episodes will actually air on Vice. Hopefully we hear something soon.
> 
> We know the show will remain on BeIN Sports and Fubo Sports Network, so it's not exclusive to Vice, but the Youtube status remains up in the air.


I was pretty excited for their return only to find out that I still have to wait for some time to watch a part from the actual show that was taped on July 10. 
If they do not put it on youtube, the only option I will have to watch the show is from torrent or something like that.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417117559414042627


----------



## Outlaw91

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417117559414042627


Thanks for this great news!


----------



## kovs27

Does anyone know if Battle Riot aired live on BeIn Sports live it was advertised?


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## USAUSA1

This is going to be interesting


----------



## USAUSA1

El Jefe


----------



## USAUSA1

Alex Kane looks great, I hope Court signed him for 3 years before Tony or Hhh comes calling. Lol


----------



## USAUSA1

Battle Riot has been fun so far.


----------



## USAUSA1

Spoiler: Spoiler 



Arez,Aramis,Limelight, Slice and Alex Kane are major improvements to the roster. Davey as well.


----------



## USAUSA1

Who is the Death Squad? They are big, one looks like Parrow in a mask.


----------



## Outlaw91

Good to see crowd back but I'm disappointed with the quality of the battle royal match. There were a lot of botches and ridiculous situations. The ringside protection mats are also still looking stupid.
I hope the next shows will be better as matches quality because the production quality certainly won't improve.


----------



## USAUSA1

Maybe I had low expectations but I really enjoyed the show.

King MO and Mads Krugger sucks. They need to go.


----------



## USAUSA1

Where is Anti Vax Low Ki? Did he burned his last bridge?


----------



## Randy Lahey

americanoutlaw said:


> Well here some girls they can get
> Brandi Laure
> Santana Garrett
> Jennacide
> Lady Frost
> Kaitlyn
> Teal Piper
> The beast
> MJ Jenkins


Jennacide has to be the best women’s wrestling name I’ve ever heard! I hope whoever is using it is actually good.

MLW really needs Salina back. Hannibal said he heard from people in MLW that she may not be going to NXT and is taking indy bookings again so they need to get her back on the show


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW: Reason Why Richard Holliday Was Pulled From MLW Battle Riot III

I'd bet my life on the fact that Kwang was the last minute replacement; I figured something had to have been up with him.


Anyway, a few thoughts on the match:

I guess the other 3 announced matches will be happening at a later date which is kind of disappointing; will be interesting to see how all the matches from the tapings are split up. I'd guess we don't see the women until the final few shows.
I'm obviously not going to complain about my boy Hammer winning it (was extremely obvious), but I still contend that the Hogan "homage" was way too on the nose and I didn't like it. Thankfully it was restricted to this one match.
It's hard to believe the WWE let a guy who looks like Nduka go without giving him a real shot.
Enjoyed most of the match as a whole, though it got extremely cluttered and sloppy at times with a lot of guys just relaxing under the ropes.
As mentioned above, Holliday not being in the match was a shame as his alliance with Hammerstone and ongoing feud with Gino who entered late could have added that one extra dynamic which Kwang never could have.


I enjoyed it enough overall, and am looking forward to the coming Fusions based on the spoilers.


----------



## USAUSA1

Hammerstone went from HHH to Hogan. He deserves the title.


----------



## Top bins

Nduka looks like a blue chip prospect. I've just finished watching it. I enjoyed the show. 

I think hammerstone wins the belt. They need to put him over in a big way. It's his time.


----------



## Krysis

El Hammerstone said:


> MLW: Reason Why Richard Holliday Was Pulled From MLW Battle Riot III
> 
> I'd bet my life on the fact that Kwang was the last minute replacement; I figured something had to have been up with him.
> 
> 
> Anyway, a few thoughts on the match:
> 
> I guess the other 3 announced matches will be happening at a later date which is kind of disappointing; will be interesting to see how all the matches from the tapings are split up. I'd guess we don't see the women until the final few shows.
> I'm obviously not going to complain about my boy Hammer winning it (was extremely obvious), but I still contend that the Hogan "homage" was way too on the nose and I didn't like it. Thankfully it was restricted to this one match.
> It's hard to believe the WWE let a guy who looks like Nduka go without giving him a real shot.
> Enjoyed most of the match as a whole, though it got extremely cluttered and sloppy at times with a lot of guys just relaxing under the ropes.
> As mentioned above, Holliday not being in the match was a shame as his alliance with Hammerstone and ongoing feud with Gino who entered late could have added that one extra dynamic which Kwang never could have.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it enough overall, and am looking forward to the coming Fusions based on the spoilers.


Wait Nduka was with WWE? Him n Hammerstone look like prototypical WWE talent


----------



## El Hammerstone

Krysis said:


> Wait Nduka was with WWE? Him n Hammerstone look like prototypical WWE talent


Technically. He was a member of their performance center for a few years or more, though was never given a chance to appear on television; I recall a number of former WWE guys (some still working for the company in some capacity) being shocked to hear his name amongst the releases.


----------



## Krysis

El Hammerstone said:


> Technically. He was a member of their performance center for a few years or more, though was never given a chance to appear on television; I recall a number of former WWE guys (some still working for the company in some capacity) being shocked to hear his name amongst the releases.


Guess it worked out for him then.


----------



## USAUSA1

I was more impressed with Alex Kane. Reminds me of a young Scott Steiner.


----------



## El Hammerstone

USAUSA1 said:


> I was more impressed with Alex Kane. Reminds me of a young Scott Steiner.


Not bad for a guy without a Cagematch profile 

Edit: I was thinking you were the one who made that comment on his lack of profile, turns out it was someone else. Still though.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> I was more impressed with Alex Kane. Reminds me of a young Scott Steiner.


He knows how to suplex people but he looks like he has a lot to learn when coming to wrestle a match. 
I only remember him entering the ring, suplex people and then dissappear. I thought he was already out when Ndouka eliminated him.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Okay, just a random thought, but MLW really needs to do something about their touring schedule and how they air these shows; the fact that they taped multiple episodes, aired the Battle Riot match, and now are just sitting on these remaining shows until September is a serious momentum killer and will have a big effect on growth.


----------



## Outlaw91

El Hammerstone said:


> a serious momentum killer and will have a big effect on growth.


Unfortunately there may be no growth. The Fusion shows from 2-3 years ago were very cool. Besides the usual signed talent, they constantly surprised people with some matches involving freelancers. These big breaks also doesn't help them. They must put on shows regularly
if they want people to stay invested or at least not forget that they still exist.


----------



## famicommander

El Hammerstone said:


> Not bad for a guy without a Cagematch profile
> 
> Edit: I was thinking you were the one who made that comment on his lack of profile, turns out it was someone else. Still though.


I never said not having a Cagematch profile made him a bad wrestler. I said it was stupid to have a guy nobody had ever heard of headline one of their "draft" classes.


----------



## El Hammerstone

famicommander said:


> I never said not having a Cagematch profile made him a bad wrestler. I said it was stupid to have a guy nobody had ever heard of headline one of their "draft" classes.


I know, I was just goofing


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422759482988314624
Mlw also taping in Dallas the same night, INTERESTING?


----------



## BroncoBuster3

The wait is kind of killing this for me


----------



## El Hammerstone

Von Erichs vs. Team Filthy announced for War Chamber:


----------



## USAUSA1

NGD will be at the Crash/Azteca Underground tapings per cubsfan. That would be a HUGE pick up for Azteca Underground.


----------



## kovs27

USAUSA1 said:


> NGD will be at the Crash/Azteca Underground tapings per cubsfan. That would be a HUGE pick up for Azteca Underground.


cubsfan also pointed out that a lot of Mexican talent are hoping Azteca Underground can be a launching pad like Lucha Underground was for Pentagon Jr and Fenix. With how restrictive CMLL is with outside bookings (unless you are related to Ultimo Guerrero) NGD will probably make more working AAA and Mexican indies/The Crash than just staying with CMLL.


----------



## USAUSA1

kovs27 said:


> cubsfan also pointed out that a lot of Mexican talent are hoping Azteca Underground can be a launching pad like Lucha Underground was for Pentagon Jr and Fenix. With how restrictive CMLL is with outside bookings (unless you are related to Ultimo Guerrero) NGD will probably make more working AAA and Mexican indies/The Crash than just staying with CMLL.


If Court gives Dejoseph complete freedom, it might can work.


----------



## Dondada78

I'd like to see Ivelisse, Sadie Gibbs, Shanna, rok-c join MLW's women division.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Anyone know when Fusion is gonna be back on their youtube channel? Or if there is some other weekly show online or on TV I don't know about? lol I'm catching up on Battle Riot III, it's pretty good so far.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Brad Boyd said:


> Anyone know when Fusion is gonna be back on their youtube channel? Or if there is some other weekly show online or on TV I don't know about? lol I'm catching up on Battle Riot III, it's pretty good so far.


I don't know whether it will be Youtube or Vice, but they will start airing new episodes on September 11; they already have an estimated 4-6 taped Fusion's already (which is thankfully nowhere near the amount they taped last time), why they're choosing to sit on these shows until September is beyond me.

Before they officially come back, they're going to be airing a 4 part mini series called 'Fusion: Alpha' later this month (exact date I don't believe has been announced), which will chronicle historic moments and current storyline happenings in MLW, basically to better fill in new viewers.

They are also planning to have Azteca Underground as it's own show, which I figure will feature a lot of talents from AAA and Crash.

Anyway, that's about all I know.


----------



## Outlaw91

MLW seems to have many plans but almost nothing actually happening.
They should have continued to release a couple more episodes of Fusion after Battle Riot to keep people interested.


----------



## El Hammerstone

As much a fan and hopeful supporter as I am, just thinking about MLW lately has got me feeling extremely frustrated, and I sadly don't see myself changing tune anytime in the foreseeable future:


Small budget and constantly losing talents/having to replace talent/not being able to get talents signed
Covid having shut them down for a year
These constant breaks; you can't take the approach of having "seasons", when every other larger company is continuing to consistently operate
While MLW takes these breaks, other companies like WWE, AEW, and even NWA, are making constant headlines which is causing MLW to go 'out of sight, out of mind'; I've read several comments from fans stating they were finished waiting around and are moving on
The combination of taping multiple episodes and going on these breaks, means that the talent are working one or two nights over the course of several months; most are working more dates for other promotions than they are for MLW in this time span, just to keep the ring rust off. 
Lack of proper communication on stuff like the Vice tv and streaming deals
Announcements and promises from higher ups that are dragged out to either the point of frustration, or people assuming they are no longer happening
Stuff like many Texans saying they will now boycott the product due to pushing the Texas tapings back; this Covid situation has caused enough political dissention between people as it is, now MLW is pulled into the sad trap of alienating a good portion of potential fans who sit on a certain side of the political spectrum. It's a shame that they are forced to find proper footing as a company at a time like this, of all times


Due to a combination of current circumstances in the world, bad timing, and MLW pointlessly handcuffing themselves at inopportune times; it's hard for me to envision a point in time where this company is able to even fully stabilize.

Sorry, I just had to get that off my chest. Rant over.


----------



## Outlaw91

@El Hammerstone you pretty much covered everything in your post. 
Even with that break until July, I had big hopes for MLW. But I became extremely disappointed afterwards.


----------



## Outlaw91

They need to continously produce content if they want fans to keep being invested. 
I think for their current level, NWA is the model they should follow. 
The location they used for the last season, with some fans in attendance would have worked for a weekly show to advance with the stories. Once at 2 or 3 months they could have put on a PPV event in some bigger venues like the ECW arena. 
Battle Riot, War Chamber, Kings of Colosseum, Fury Road, Superfight as PPVs, Fusion as weekly show and Opera Cup as their annual tournament are more than enough to cover a full year. 
It's strange that they look to add new shows when we don't even know if their main classic weekly show Fusion is still a thing.


----------



## USAUSA1

I still have faith in Azteca Underground. It has the potential to be huge if done right. I don't know if Court has the production quality of a MGM.

Mlw better be careful because things might shut down again in the late Fall/Winter. They need to pull the trigger on Hammerstone vs Fatu. They need to figure out what they going to do with Contra Unit. Not sure what they are doing with the Von Erichs and Lawlor?


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430895010602385424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431078853712175109


----------



## 3venflow

I was a weekly viewer of MLW for quite a while but am one of those who has strayed due to lack of content. When they said they were returning, I expected weekly shows again on YouTube. Their YouTube channel has been dead in the last month and as a fan from the UK, I have no idea when or where I'll be able to watch MLW again.

And yet, Court always seems to be active and bigging up new deals. It's weird. I wonder if Fatu and Hammerstone are happy with these sporadic appearances and working other indy shows to stay active. Hammerstone is more active in GSW than MLW these days.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I could do without Tajiri in 2021


----------



## 3venflow

Tajiri was still good when I last saw a match of his in 2019 in AJPW. Not sure if he's deteriorated any but he's fun in a guest role for MLW. Surprised they don't bring back CIMA since nothing is happening with him and AEW anymore, plus he's still great in the ring.


----------



## USAUSA1




----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


>


LOL this looks bad for MLW


----------



## USAUSA1

Outlaw91 said:


> LOL this looks bad for MLW


I like this group more than Contra.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> I like this group more than Contra.


I mean why was he beaten down and then joined them. I don't follow SWE, is this some ritual before joining this group?


----------



## famicommander

Lacey Von Erich owns part of SWE Fury now. Probably going to see a lot of people working both promotions considering the standing of Kevin, Ross, and Marshall in MLW.


----------



## Brad Boyd

I like this Zenshi dude, seems like he would do well in other places. But I hope to see more of him in MLW.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Hammerstone vs. Fatu for the MLW World Heavyweight title made official for Fightland event


----------



## USAUSA1

Finally


----------



## 3venflow

MLW's gold card. After that, I'm not sure what they have in the tank, but it's such an anticipated match that I'd pay for it on PPV if they chose to go down that route. I think Hammer ends Fatu's reign.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> After that, I'm not sure what they have in the tank


Probably another 3 to 6 months break.


----------



## USAUSA1

3venflow said:


> MLW's gold card. After that, I'm not sure what they have in the tank, but it's such an anticipated match that I'd pay for it on PPV if they chose to go down that route. I think Hammer ends Fatu's reign.


With Hammerstone as champion, so many potential opponents from Fatu,Lawlor,Limelight, Tank,Holiday if they want to do friend vs friend, Park,Mesias.EJ, TJP. 

Very high on Alex Kane.


----------



## kovs27

Hopefully Hammerstone wins and we start seeing the end of Contra.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## famicommander

My faith in Azteca Underground is extremely low. Lucha Underground had a huge budget and a great roster and they still only managed 4 seasons, only 2 of which were good.


----------



## Outlaw91

Good news I guess.









MLW Signs 5150's Danny Rivera To A Multi-Year Deal


The already impressive Major League Wrestling roster just got even better today with the signing of 5150's "Radioactive Papi" Danny Rivera.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## USAUSA1

Outlaw91 said:


> Good news I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLW Signs 5150's Danny Rivera To A Multi-Year Deal
> 
> 
> The already impressive Major League Wrestling roster just got even better today with the signing of 5150's "Radioactive Papi" Danny Rivera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mandatory.com


Didn't they already announced this a month ago?


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Didn't they already announced this a month ago?


Idk. It's from 6 hours ago on mlw.com


----------



## El Hammerstone

5 of the 8 Opera Cup participants revealed with Tom Lawlor, Matt Cross, Calvin Tankman, Davey Richards, and TJP.

Edit- Apparently, Lee Moriarty was on an earlier graphic but now has signed a contract with AEW. Sadly, this is the kind of thing that MLW will have to deal with for the foreseeable future. They simply don't have enough money behind them, nor can they give guys like Moriarty the same opportunity for exposure, so losing talent will be a constant.


----------



## kovs27

El Hammerstone said:


> View attachment 108018
> 
> 
> 5 of the 8 Opera Cup participants revealed with Tom Lawlor, Matt Cross, Calvin Tankman, Davey Richards, and TJP.
> 
> Edit- Apparently, Lee Moriarty was on an earlier graphic but now has signed a contract with AEW. Sadly, this is the kind of thing that MLW will have to deal with for the foreseeable future. They simply don't have enough money behind them, nor can they give guys like Moriarty the same opportunity for exposure, so losing talent will be a constant.


Hopefully AEW does the right thing and lets Lee Moriarty finish is obligations.


----------



## El Hammerstone

kovs27 said:


> Hopefully AEW does the right thing and lets Lee Moriarty finish is obligations.


He was already part of the tapings that they had during the Battle Riot, which they continue to sit on for some reason. Were there other obligations outside of those?


----------



## kovs27

El Hammerstone said:


> He was already part of the tapings that they had during the Battle Riot, which they continue to sit on for some reason. Were there other obligations outside of those?


Considering he was on the original graphic this morning, I'd imagine Lee had agreed to appear.


----------



## 3venflow

Bobby Fish is arriving in MLW. Really good, experienced signing if he's sticking around. If he was still in his prime, I'd expect AEW would be looking at him.









Bobby Fish Set to Debut for Major League Wrestling


The former NXT mainstay’s first post-WWE appearance will be at MLW’s Opera Cup tournament.




www.si.com


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Bobby Fish is arriving in MLW. Really good, experienced signing if he's sticking around. If he was still in his prime, I'd expect AEW would be looking at him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Fish Set to Debut for Major League Wrestling
> 
> 
> The former NXT mainstay’s first post-WWE appearance will be at MLW’s Opera Cup tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.si.com


I mean, he's good in the ring, though I was kind of hoping for someone younger and more interesting to say the least. MLW is hyping the announcement of a new signing for tonight, that will reportedly debut in the Opera Cup tournament, but the build would be kind of pointless if it ends up being Fish, seeing as the news is out already, and Fish himself has even retweeted it. Perhaps there's another?

I'm just hoping that after this tournament, Fish settles in as another body for the Middleweight division, and isn't given a major push over other more deserving guys.


----------



## USAUSA1

Good pick up and solid worker.

PCO is free again.


----------



## kovs27

USAUSA1 said:


> Good pick up and solid worker.
> 
> PCO is free again.


PCO is free come December when his contract is up.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So it turns out that Moriarty is in the Opera Cup tournament after all, leaving just one name to be announced, which I hope is either Holliday or EJ


----------



## kovs27

El Hammerstone said:


> So it turns out that Moriarty is in the Opera Cup tournament after all, leaving just one name to be announced, which I hope is either Holliday or EJ


If the flyer that I received outside 2300 Arena waiting for the ROH show is to be believed that last entrant is a good surprise.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Alex Shelley announced as final participant in 2021 Opera Cup
Reportedly, Myron Reed will defend the Middleweight title at Fightland in a 4 way against Arez, Aramis, and Tajiri


----------



## kovs27

Alex Shelley was the person on the flier that I was alluding to.


----------



## USAUSA1

Signing Bobby Fish and Alex Shelley is very important because now they have guys that can have a good match with anyone. Losing Aries and Thatcher hurt the quality of the product, now they can put Fish and Shelley in their roles.


----------



## Dragon

A few months ago I started watching a few MLW episodes from the mid 2000. Steve Corino, Terry Funk those ones. Dont know how I missed this stuff as I liked ECW. 

I was keeping up to date with Lucha Underground, after that stopped, I've been behind on wrestling. This week I started watching AEW Dark. I like it. Most are new wrestlers for me. Will keep up to date with AEW.

After my AEW binge I watched Battleriot 3. I know 'm going to be addicted to MLW. The match was a nice introduction to the roster for me. And it seems they have a great mix.

Having Cesar Duran calling it Aztec Underground, I guess this is a reboot of Lucha in a way. Not sure as only seen the one episode so far.

King Muertes was one of my favorite wrestlers in Lucha, was very happy to see him in it. And been booked strong.

I like the heel stable Contra. Giving me N.W.O vibes. Krugger has a cool look and was probably my favorite of the new wrestlers for me. Tankman, Ej Nduka and Zenshi also all good. Was also cool quick little opener with the tag teams.

Haven't seen the Champion Jacob Fatu wrestler yet, but excited to go back and catch up on this company. One episode and I'm sold. New MLW fan.


----------



## Outlaw91

Dragon said:


> A few months ago I started watching a few MLW episodes from the mid 2000. Steve Corino, Terry Funk those ones. Dont know how I missed this stuff as I liked ECW.
> 
> I was keeping up to date with Lucha Underground, after that stopped, I've been behind on wrestling. This week I started watching AEW Dark. I like it. Most are new wrestlers for me. Will keep up to date with AEW.
> 
> After my AEW binge I watched Battleriot 3. I know 'm going to be addicted to MLW. The match was a nice introduction to the roster for me. And it seems they have a great mix.
> 
> Having Cesar Duran calling it Aztec Underground, I guess this is a reboot of Lucha in a way. Not sure as only seen the one episode so far.
> 
> King Muertes was one of my favorite wrestlers in Lucha, was very happy to see him in it. And been booked strong.
> 
> I like the heel stable Contra. Giving me N.W.O vibes. Krugger has a cool look and was probably my favorite of the new wrestlers for me. Tankman, Ej Nduka and Zenshi also all good. Was also cool quick little opener with the tag teams.
> 
> Haven't seen the Champion Jacob Fatu wrestler yet, but excited to go back and catch up on this company. One episode and I'm sold. New MLW fan.


MLW's shows are enjoyable to watch, especially the ones before pandemic. Unfortunately they currently aren't producing too much stuff even though they promise a lot of things. They still have to release a new show since July.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438892026578227211

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438890580269047812


----------



## Outlaw91

I guess this is where Fatu drops the belt to Hammerstone but what is going to happen to the National Openweight belt? If they would have had Fusion episodes before this event, they could have played some story where Contra takes or costs Hammer the National title to intensify the feud, something like Cena/JBL pre Wrestlemania 21.


----------



## Dragon

Outlaw91 said:


> MLW's shows are enjoyable to watch, especially the ones before pandemic. Unfortunately they currently aren't producing too much stuff even though they promise a lot of things. They still have to release a new show since July.


Is the Fusion: Alpha (Aztec Underground) reboot on the 22nd of this month going to be uploaded straight away and on a weekly?

Lucky for me I have so much Fusion to catch up on and Underground to go back and enjoy.

I have only Seen Hammerstone in Battleriot 3, I wasn't sure if he was a Hogan rip off or if that was more just that match. 

Tom Lawlor has grown on me over a few episodes. L.A Park has always been fun. Think it will be the same with Tajiri.

Good mix of new talent and vets. Im enjoying AEW but MLW is my number one company.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Dragon said:


> I have only Seen Hammerstone in Battleriot 3, I wasn't sure if he was a Hogan rip off or if that was more just that match.



Thankfully the Hogan thing was just for that one match; I'm obviously a Hammerstone fan and even I thought that was way too on the nose.
I wish I had a concrete answer for you regarding Fusion: Alpha.
Fatu is great; think a more athletic version of Umaga that can talk well
If you're going to catch up on MLW, be warned that Filthy Island was an absolute abortion of a show, and this is coming from a big Tom Lawlor fan; I'm confident that with the tv deal, they won't be doing that kind of thing again.


----------



## Dragon

El Hammerstone said:


> Thankfully the Hogan thing was just for that one match; I'm obviously a Hammerstone fan and even I thought that was way too on the nose.
> I wish I had a concrete answer for you regarding Fusion: Alpha.
> Fatu is great; think a more athletic version of Umaga that can talk well
> If you're going to catch up on MLW, be warned that Filthy Island was an absolute abortion of a show, and this is coming from a big Tom Lawlor fan; I'm confident that with the tv deal, they won't be doing that kind of thing again.


I didn't think it was that bad. Was just hoping it was a one off deal. He does have a good look and is a good wrestler.

Tom Lawlor has grown on me over the episodes. Can see why they made him champ.

Joseph Samael is great as the mouth piece heel. And his point boots give that character the extra creepiness.

Sami Cahillahan and Shane Strickland became 2 of my favorite wrestlers from Lucha, sucks no longer with MLW. But cool got all these great matches to catch up on.

So funny to hear Jim Cornette do commentary for Sami and Jimmy Havoc matches. I actually saw Jimmy Havoc wrestler live back before I knew who he was. Find he is fun to watch.


----------



## Dragon

I had only seen Teddy Hart in WSX. Really enjoying his work in MLW and the new Hart Foundation.


----------



## Dondada78

MLW needs to offer a contract to AR Foxx. They need someone to bring excitement to the middleweight division. Who better than AR Foxx, he's an experienced veteran with a style that will attract an audience.


----------



## USAUSA1

Dondada78 said:


> MLW needs to offer a contract to AR Foxx. They need someone to bring excitement to the middleweight division. Who better than AR Foxx, he's an experienced veteran with a style that will attract an audience.


Especially since they doing a lucha underground spin off.


----------



## Arkham258

USAUSA1 said:


> Especially since they doing a lucha underground spin off.


When the fuck is that actually happening?

Seeing CM punk and Bryan Danielson and Dario fucking Cueto return to the wrestling were the most exciting things to happen this year in my opinion. AEW and Lucha Underground are the two things in wrestling I've been most passionate about in recent years


----------



## Dragon

Dondada78 said:


> MLW needs to offer a contract to AR Foxx. They need someone to bring excitement to the middleweight division. Who better than AR Foxx, he's an experienced veteran with a style that will attract an audience.


AR Foxx would be a great addition to MLW. His matches with Killshot in LU are awesome.



Arkham258 said:


> When the fuck is that actually happening?
> 
> Seeing CM punk and Bryan Danielson and Dario fucking Cueto return to the wrestling were the most exciting things to happen this year in my opinion. AEW and Lucha Underground are the two things in wrestling I've been most passionate about in recent years


Its advertised as September 22 Fusion: Alpha on the youtube channel. I hope it comes out that date. I have been binge watching to catch up. At episode 81 now.

New Era Hart Foundation are cool. Just found out no longer in MLW, sucks. But cool while it lasted. I'm also liking #Injustice.

Hope this new Lucha Reboot will introduce me to new Luchadors.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Opera Cup first round matches added to Fightland:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440092083575001089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440322460734222343


----------



## El Hammerstone

Can anyone make me feel better about this? I'm of the opinion that this is the type of talent MLW should be actively avoiding.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440486571489128454

Oh, also:


----------



## Arkham258

So I watched MLW Fusion Alpha, really the first time I checked out MLW. 

I was impressed. The production was pretty good. It didn't have that "indie" feel that I used to get back when I used to watch ROH. Even NJPW feels that way with a lot of their shows. Everything in MLW looked sharp. The audio was great. I dug a lot of the music they use for the show and for the wrestling entrances.

They had a decent sized crowd that made plenty of noise. Way better than what you get on Impact Wrestling. I didn't have any issues with the commentary. I thought the show did a good job of explaining what's going on and who everyone is for a newbie like myself. I like that they have those little things on screen when the wrestler comes out telling you a bit about them, kind of like AEW does. The main event was good. Overall I dug the matches, though the first one was a bit messy in the beginning and I felt like there were a few times throughout the show that I could see someone's move not actually connecting even though the opponent sold it. Minor things. 

The announcement of all the new female talent peaked my interest. 

And of course, the REAL reason I tuned in, Caesar Duran a.k.a. Dario Cueto. He was fantastic. Although the audio seemed a bit low during his segments I had to really strain my ears a bit to hear him. Was that Son of Havoc I saw in one segment? I can't wait for the Azteca Underground spinoff.

One little complaint, the show went a bit over an hour, which is fine. But my god who in the wrestling world didn't know
about AEW's historic show tonight? I had to turn off the match between TJP and the American Wolf to catch the start of AEW Dynamite. 

My biggest takeaway? It felt like a big time pro wrestling show. By comparison, Impact looks minor league. It's been a long time since I watched ROH, but when I did they also felt like more of a minor league company than what I saw here. The crowd. The production. The interviews. The video packages. I feel like MLW is ready for the big leagues

Right now, I feel more genuinely interested in AEW and MLW than anything else in pro wrestling. That's not to say that I'm ignoring everything else. I'm actually watching the NJPW G1 Climax and I might check out NWA Power in the future (I saw an interview segment with Trevor Murdoch right after he won the title that I thought was impressive. He has a real Dusty Rhodes vibe), but seeing Dario Cueto in MLW and Bryan/Punk in AEW. These companies are attracting the right talent to bring some extra eye balls are their product. 

Just a newb's opinion


----------



## Top bins

Is the MLW ring really really small or is it just the camera? I think it takes away from the broadcast.


----------



## Outlaw91

I'm glad MLW is back and it seems to be doing weekly shows again.
I still do not understand if Fusion Alpha is a newer show introduced or just the continuation of the usual Fusion.
The show was very good even though I wasn't too much into the opening team contest. The main event was very good and I'm intrigued by the new women's division, also loved Gino's finishing move, it looked like a reverse version of the Last of the Dragon.
I'm looking forward to watching their next shows.


----------



## Dragon

Very good main event. Hadn't really seen either of these guys matches in the past. The closing set of moves were cool.

The other matches on the show are all still solid. Ceasar Duran and Tom Lawlor segment made it feel like Lucha Underground 2.0, which is a good thing.

Looking forward to the opera cup as I know Matt Cross and have liked Tankman from the previous Fusion episodes.


----------



## 3venflow

MLW has signed Beastman and he will seemingly be part of a faction led by Kimchee. I wonder if Caveman Ugg will follow, he's someone who should be a regular in the U.S. His match with Brody King in BOLA a few years ago was great fun.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442632634472058889


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## USAUSA1

Alex Kane debut tonight. Definitely can't wait too see his potential.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Alex Kane debut tonight. Definitely can't wait too see his potential.


He's definitely someone to watch, I think he's got good potential and he looks legit. Any idea how old is he?


----------



## famicommander

I can't find the enthusiasm for this product right now. It was so poor before the last shutdown that I still haven't watched any of the new stuff. Maybe this weekend I'll finally watch Battle Riot and then decide from there if I want to keep watching Alpha.

But the pandemic TV tapings and the last tapings prior to the pandemic produced the worst television MLW ever has, in either era (2002-2004 or 2017-present).


----------



## El Hammerstone

Spoiler: Fightland spoilers:



- Mads Krugger defeated Dr. Dax
- Alex Kane defeated Warhorse
- Calvin Tankman defeated Matt Cross (Opera Cup opening round)
- Bobby Fish defeated Lee Moriarty (Opera Cup opening round)
 - Davey Richards defeated Tom Lawlor (Opera Cup opening round)
- TJP defeated Alex Shelley (Opera Cup opening round)
- Homicide debuted alongside 5150 (LAX) in a brawl around the arena against Los Parks
- Nicole Savoy defeated Holidead. After the match, Savoy was stretchered out and taken away in an ambulance, reportedly not a work
- Tajiri wins the Middleweight title in a 4 way against Myron Reed, Arez, and Aramis
- Calvin Tankman defeated Alex Kane (TJP was apparently injured and because Kane had been announced as the first alternate, I'm guessing he filled in for TJP here)
- King Muertes (with the debuting Catrina from Lucha Undergrond) defeated Tom Lawlor in a casket match to retain the Caribbean title; I'm personally not a fan of Lawlor losing so much as of late
- In a Survival Elimination Tag Match, the team of EJ Nduka, Savio Vega, Richard Holliday, Warhorse, Zenshi, and the Blue Meanie defeated Ikuro Kwon, King Mo, Gino Medina, Kevin Ku, KC Navarro, and Beastman w/ Kimchee. EJ was the sole survivor.
- Davey Richards defeated Bobby Fish (Opera Cup semi-final); it will be Calvin Tankman vs. Davey Richards in the final
- Alex Hammerstone defeated Jacob Fatu to become MLW Heavyweight Champion


----------



## BEATNGU

famicommander said:


> I can't find the enthusiasm for this product right now. It was so poor before the last shutdown that I still haven't watched any of the new stuff. Maybe this weekend I'll finally watch Battle Riot and then decide from there if I want to keep watching Alpha.
> 
> But the pandemic TV tapings and the last tapings prior to the pandemic produced the worst television MLW ever has, in either era (2002-2004 or 2017-present).


Agreed about before and during pandemic but i've enjoyed Battle Riot and the first 2 Alpha episodes.


----------



## Outlaw91

El Hammerstone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - King Muertes (with the debuting Catrina from Lucha Undergrond) defeated Tom Lawlor in a casket match to retain the Caribbean title; I'm personally not a fan of Lawlor losing so much as of late





Spoiler



I think Lawlor is on his way out of MLW. NJPW wouldn't make him the first (and current) Strong Openweight Champion if he wasn't their guy first.


----------



## Bland

Recent taping/spoilers look great, definitely going to watch when they become available on YouTube. Liking the directions their going to.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Outlaw91 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lawlor is on his way out of MLW. NJPW wouldn't make him the first (and current) Strong Openweight Champion if he wasn't their guy first.





Spoiler



Ugh, I hope not, I'm beyond sick of this kind of thing happening; makes it so hard to fully invest. Lawlor would be a very tough guy to replace.


----------



## USAUSA1

Spoiler



Why is Tajiri beating 3 young good wrestlers for a title? What is Court thinking? Nobody cares about Tajiri anymore.


----------



## USAUSA1

El Hammerstone said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I hope not, I'm beyond sick of this kind of thing happening; makes it so hard to fully invest. Lawlor would be a very tough guy to replace.





Spoiler



It's time for him to leave. MLW needs a break


----------



## USAUSA1

So is Bobby Fish already done with mlw?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Eh, Moriarty is honestly the one I would have liked them to hang onto if anything


----------



## 3venflow

A rare look at MLW's P2+ TV ratings on BeIN. They're very small.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> A rare look at MLW's P2+ TV ratings on BeIN. They're very small.
> 
> View attachment 109945


Yeah, that's an unsurprisingly tiny number (well, perhaps I wasn't expecting it to be THAT tiny); I personally have always watched it live on Youtube though


----------



## USAUSA1

I assume most of their viewers is on YouTube


----------



## Outlaw91

Yes, probably most of their viewers are on youtube. Wasn't it broadcasted on youtube in advance of BeIN?


----------



## Outlaw91

By the way, any idea how can I watch Fightland outside US?


----------



## USAUSA1

You can argue tonight is their biggest show/potential audience of all time .


----------



## kovs27

USAUSA1 said:


> So is Bobby Fish already done with mlw?


Given what happened at the tapings, I doubt it. I'm sure AEW will let him honor his obligations.


----------



## USAUSA1

Raj made it lol


----------



## USAUSA1

Will Ospreay coming to mlw


----------



## El Hammerstone

Fuck everything about this Embedded segment


----------



## USAUSA1

El Hammerstone said:


> Fuck everything about this Embedded segment


I like how they talked about wwe,aew and then the big mlw news.


----------



## USAUSA1

Will Ospreay is legitimately a big pick up for mlw.


----------



## El Hammerstone

USAUSA1 said:


> I like how they talked about wwe,aew and then the big mlw news.


I'd rather them not take ten minutes out of their program to discuss the happenings in WWE and AEW, and much of twitter that had enjoyed the first match seem to echo those sentiments; if they want to promote their new podcast and have it air on Youtube or some streaming site, then by all means promote it alongside one of the Stephen P. New commercials or something, but don't do it during your own program, and I certainly don't want to see Meltzer's dumb face on a show I mostly enjoy; anyway, that's all I have to say about that. The Ospreay news is very cool though, never would have seen that coming.


----------



## El Hammerstone

One complaint about the main event and one complaint only, and that's no Nightmare Pendulum. Happy for Hammer though 

Edit- It's being rumored that Hammer may have broke (or at least injured) his ankle at some point in the match and the finish was called an audible, as the Nightmare Pendulum would have put a fair bit of pressure on said ankle


----------



## ProjectGargano

USAUSA1 said:


> Will Ospreay is legitimately a big pick up for mlw.


Will he make 2 fights and then sign with AEW? We all know that MLW contracts can't be taken seriously.


----------



## Outlaw91

ProjectGargano said:


> Will he make 2 fights and then sign with AEW? We all know that MLW contracts can't be taken seriously.


He is a NJPW signed talent and NJPW invested a lot in him. He was their top Jr heavyweight and recently (after turning heavyweight), he won the New Japan Cup and the IWGP World Heavyweight Championship. He was stripped of the title because of an injury and after returning, he is still carrying the belt in the US claiming to be the real champion. He will probably face the champion in some kind of unification match at Wrestle Kingdom. He is not signed to AEW and definitely not to MLW.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Outlaw91 said:


> He is a NJPW signed talent and NJPW invested a lot in him. He was their top Jr heavyweight and recently (after turning heavyweight), he won the New Japan Cup and the IWGP World Heavyweight Championship. He was stripped of the title because of an injury and after returning, he is still carrying the belt in the US claiming to be the real champion. He will probably face the champion in some kind of unification match at Wrestle Kingdom. He is not signed to AEW and definitely not to MLW.


Yeah i know he from NJPW, but i tought something happened to him because i never seen him again in Japan and he had some controversy when he won the title. Even Jericho said he will end on AEW. Still, for some fights he is great for MLW.


----------



## 3venflow

Ospreay in MLW is probably going to be like Jay in IMPACT. He'll do a taping or two but isn't an MLW signing. That's impossible because he's under a long-term NJPW deal and let's be honest, if he ever does move to America full-time it'll be to WWE or AEW unless MLW makes major steps forward by then.

How was Fightland as a whole? I haven't watched it yet being in the UK, since my access to MLW has been via YouTube.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Well, this explains the ending to the main event:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446345788137750531


----------



## Outlaw91

El Hammerstone said:


> Well, this explains the ending to the main event:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446345788137750531


Is Davey Richards also working for them as medical staff?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Outlaw91 said:


> Is Davey Richards also working for them as medical staff?


Who's to say? He did go to medical school at the very least 😏


----------



## Outlaw91

El Hammerstone said:


> Who's to say? He did go to medical school at the very least 😏


That's why I was asking, I think he even retired from wrestling to pursue a medical career. Court Bauer is a smart guy if he hired him as both wrestler and doctor. 

About Hammerstone I think and hope he will be fine until the next set of tapings. He isn't required to wrestle after all. He can vacate the National Openweight title so they can focus on it, maybe have a tournament. 
I think Fatu vs Hammerstone was still a good match even though Hammerstone was clearly in pain, kudos to him for finishing the match (that wasn't short and had a fair amount of spots) and also to Fatu who is a very good worker.


----------



## 3venflow

MLW Fightland on Vice TV did 40,000 viewers with a 0.01 (16,000) in the 18-49 demographic. Not really sure how to assess that as it's a fairly unknown quantity, but the P2+ rating was much better than the numbers they have done on BeIN (posted on page 54).

To compare to a potential target, IMPACT Wrestling did 110,000 viewers and 31,000 (0.02) in the P18-49 yesterday.


----------



## Arkham258

So I watched Fightland, had it recorded on DVR and watched it yesterday

I'm still a newb to MLW, but I thought it was a good show. The Middleweight match was fun and it was cool to see Tajiri. God I forgot he existed, I haven't seen him since his WWE days. 

The main event match was great, up until the final stretch. I didn't know Hammerstone got injured, so that explains it. Kudos to him for finishing the match. Speaking of which, this dude really looks like a star. I love his entrance music too

I continue to be impressed by the crowd reactions. MLW seems to have a good fanbase

Why is it whenever I see Cesar Duran I have a hard time hearing what he's saying? Just something I've noticed. Good thing I have close captioning on.


----------



## Arkham258

Oh, and I fast forwarded through that middle segment of the show. Fuck anything that has Dave Meltzer in it


----------



## El Hammerstone

Arkham258 said:


> Oh, and I fast forwarded through that middle segment of the show. Fuck anything that has Dave Meltzer in it


Fucking yes; by all means, mention the show alongside Stephen P. New ads, and keep it to a podcast site, Youtube, or wherever, but I will get on my knees and beg if I have to, for them to keep shit like this off their program from now on.

Also:


Spoiler: Possible Spoiler



this should be taken with a big grain of salt, but a few people have noted that advertisements for War Chamber have promoted Jeff Cobb; for those who are unaware, Cobb is currently part of the 'United Empire' faction which includes TJP and the incoming Will Ospreay (yes, I know he's not signing); also, it's worth noting that Cobb also played Matanza, who was Cesar Duran's brother in Lucha Underground


----------



## kovs27

El Hammerstone said:


> Fucking yes; by all means, mention the show alongside Stephen P. New ads, and keep it to a podcast site, Youtube, or wherever, but I will get on my knees and beg if I have to, for them to keep shit like this off their program from now on.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> this should be taken with a big grain of salt, but a few people have noted that advertisements for War Chamber have promoted Jeff Cobb; for those who are unaware, Cobb is currently part of the 'United Empire' faction which includes TJP and the incoming Will Ospreay (yes, I know he's not signing); also, it's worth noting that Cobb also played Matanza, who was Cesar Duran's brother in Lucha Underground


Another person was on the advertisement as well. If I can ever remember how to use the spoiler tag I'll post it.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wow mlw actually delivering for once .


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## DUD

Managed to get round to watching Fightland. I enjoyed the Wrestling. It was cool seeing Tajiri win which will give them some form of short term exposure and the main event definitely delivered. 

Worth mentioning I thought the attempts to role a turd in glitter with the choice of venue was admirable and it will be interesting to see how there production values change over the course of the next year given they've seemingly laid the foundations down in regards to television deals and wider exposure.

My only criticism is that I get why they're trying new stuff but please don't pander to losers like Raj Giri and Dave Meltzer going forwards. Nobody needed to see or cares if a panel of marks think WWE are for sale when they tuned in to see a Main Event that's had a good build. I felt sorry for Alicia Atout pretending to care about what Dave Meltzer had to say given he seemingly doesn't know how to shave his face properly.

I'll carry on watching as the Azteca Underground announcement really has my attention.


----------



## Dondada78

MLW needs to sign AR Fox & Marty the Moth. I wouldn't be against bringing back Drago as well.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So, any thoughts on


Spoiler: Spoiler



Enzo Amore coming to MLW? It's not official yet, but both sides have been teasing it.


----------



## RiverFenix

^^


Spoiler



Good fit for nZo if it happens. MLW has taken on problem children in the past, and he'll bring eyes and ears to the company with his mouth.


----------



## Dondada78

RiverFenix said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Good fit for nZo if it happens. MLW has taken on problem children in the past, and he'll bring eyes and ears to the company with his mouth.


I would have preferred Patrick Clarke, ACH & AR Fox.


----------



## kovs27

That's who I was referencing earlier. An interesting choice to say the least.


----------



## USAUSA1

Dondada78 said:


> I would have preferred Patrick Clarke, ACH & AR Fox.


Ach was already there and was boring as F. They should have put ach in a tag team or with contra unit.


----------



## 3venflow

Tom Lawlor's MLW deal is up and he probably isn't staying according to Fightful. The casket match was basically a way of writing him out.

Could sign more exclusively with NJPW but I also mused on the AEW board that they might have a look at him with this Dan Lambert angle going on.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Tom Lawlor's MLW deal is up and he probably isn't staying according to Fightful. The casket match was basically a way of writing him out.
> 
> Could sign more exclusively with NJPW but I also mused on the AEW board that they might have a look at him with this Dan Lambert angle going on.




He's a guy they won't be able to adequately replace anytime soon; may as well just get rid of Team Filthy, they're useless now.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Top MLW Star Done With The Company - Wrestling Inc.

Sigh, looks like it's for real. I'm at the point where I'm considering just taking another break from wrestling. AEW may as well just snatch every talent not locked down at this point.


----------



## USAUSA1

I read a report thst Alex Kane will get a big push.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay

3venflow said:


> Tom Lawlor's MLW deal is up and he probably isn't staying according to Fightful. The casket match was basically a way of writing him out.
> 
> Could sign more exclusively with NJPW but I also mused on the AEW board that they might have a look at him with this Dan Lambert angle going on.


After the NJPW Strong tapings in Philly 2 days ago, Tom will be defending against Fred Rosser in Nov. And I wouldn't be surprised if Lawlor loses based on the angle...


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450597161616412673
Still bummed about the loss of Lawlor btw, next to Fatu and Hammerstone, that was the next biggest loss they could have suffered


----------



## USAUSA1

Probably Holiday best match .


----------



## DUD

Tom Lawler to get sandbagged by Chris Jericho in the next two months then.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451208554959052812


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451527452891693062

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451547528961437702

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452639849081712641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453382262003806210


----------



## USAUSA1

Myron deserves to win it. Shelley would probably give the belt more credibility. Kane has the most potential. Zenshi is blah.


----------



## El Hammerstone




----------



## USAUSA1

El Hammerstone said:


>


I feel like this was the perfect wrestling angle/set up that didn't get the proper push.

Two champions, both held the titles for two years, neither guy loss a match in two years,one guy is a babyface with a great look,the other is a strong monster heel. If WWE or AEW had a similar situation, it would do major business.

I think MLW dropped the ball by not doing this on LIVE ppv. They should have stretch it out to December or January for a proper tv build. No offense to Philly, but that location is not the ideal location. If they do a rematch, they need to make it an event. Maybe a ppv in Texas or Chicago.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

WTF, they only signed Beastman the other month. None of these are major losses. Bu Ku Dao getting released after big singles wins over TJP and La Parka Jr is interesting but he's a very green talent.


----------



## USAUSA1

Leo Brien would be perfect for the NWA.


----------



## kovs27

Fightland lasted around 5 hours. It was way too long.


----------



## El Hammerstone

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Bu Ku Dao had a very small ceiling in my eyes, so I'm not bothered.
Beastman is someone I wasn't a fan of either, though a stable of wild hosses led by Kimchee is something that intrigued me; I hope it can still happen
Leo Brien I didn't even realize was still with the company; he was better than his tag partner, I'll give him that much
After the loss of Lawlor, these are nothing


----------



## 3venflow

Jordan Oliver also released. He's expected to be the final release. RIP Injustice?


----------



## RiverFenix

I like Leo Brien. He'd be better with Pillman Jr in the Blondes tag team IMO. I hope he's on AEW's radar for at least Dark jobber duties.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I was never much of a Jordan Oliver fan, but he's very young, not a terrible talker, and he had put on a bit of muscle and was starting to come into his own a little bit. Based on the Injustice feud with LAX and the emphasis on the numbers game, it seemed they were getting ready to add another member if anything; this is the complete opposite of what I expected. Not terribly torn up over it, but it's still not a move I'd want to make, as there is still a ton of projectability there imo.

On another note, with Lawlor finishing up, Kit Osborne is a guy with no real value; he worked in his role as Rip Von Erich as Tom's way to take the piss out of the Von Erich legacy, but now...not so much. I'd just scrap him as well as the Team Filthy moniker and go with Ku and Garrini as a singular tag team unit. 

I really wish someone could come along and pump money into this thing.


----------



## kovs27

El Hammerstone said:


> I was never much of a Jordan Oliver fan, but he's very young, not a terrible talker, and he had put on a bit of muscle and was starting to come into his own a little bit. Based on the Injustice feud with LAX and the emphasis on the numbers game, it seemed they were getting ready to add another member if anything; this is the complete opposite of what I expected. Not terribly torn up over it, but it's still not a move I'd want to make, as there is still a ton of projectability there imo.
> 
> On another note, with Lawlor finishing up, Kit Osborne is a guy with no real value; he worked in his role as Rip Von Erich as Tom's way to take the piss out of the Von Erich legacy, but now...not so much. I'd just scrap him as well as the Team Filthy moniker and go with Ku and Garrini as a singular tag team unit.
> 
> I really wish someone could come along and pump money into this thing.


I would have dumped Ku and Garrini and kept Oliver. They just don't have it. Jordan keeps improving and has the talent to be a big name one day.


----------



## El Hammerstone

kovs27 said:


> I would have dumped Ku and Garrini and kept Oliver. They just don't have it. Jordan keeps improving and has the talent to be a big name one day.


Honestly, I only opted to keep Ku and Garrini because they need tag teams, and I agree, Jordan was definitely improving.


----------



## USAUSA1

El Hammerstone said:


> Honestly, I only opted to keep Ku and Garrini because they need tag teams, and I agree, Jordan was definitely improving.


Tag teams, why do every promotion feel the need to have a tag team division? Other than aew, most promotions have a weak tag team division.


----------



## kovs27

USAUSA1 said:


> Tag teams, why do every promotion feel the need to have a tag team division? Other than aew, most promotions have a weak tag team division.


Not having a tag division would make more financial sense. Why pay 4 guys for what you can get with 2. I felt MLW oversaturated their show with too many belts when they added the National Openweight title. It wasn't needed, I still don't feel it is.


----------



## USAUSA1

kovs27 said:


> Not having a tag division would make more financial sense. Why pay 4 guys for what you can get with 2. I felt MLW oversaturated their show with too many belts when they added the National Openweight title. It wasn't needed, I still don't feel it is.


Plus, the tag titles really meant nothing to them in my personal opinion. Even during the Lucha Brothers days, both guys are better as single competitors and can add to the main event/upper mid card scene. For the Hart Foundation and Dynasty, basically the same thing. 

I like the National Openweight title. It serve a purpose and help build up Hammerstone. 

The Caribbean title is really an IWA belt. The middleweight title is for the smaller guys. I have no issues with these titles. There's no need for the tag titles. I don't want too see Danny Limelight stuck in the tag division with Lax.


----------



## Dondada78

Ku & Garrini just suck. There's no need for that dead weight. 5150, the von erichs are decent tag teams. we just need a team like the Briscoes to add legitimacy to it. Los Parks need to go away. LA Park is over 60 & his son's are trash. The Sentai death squad should be a decent team. I was hoping mlw would add a team like Maine Event( Duke Dawkins & Gannon Jones Jr.)


----------



## El Hammerstone

Honestly, at this point, while I will still plan to watch for the time being, my investment in this promotion is at an all time low; at any time, any given talent could be done with this company and storylines will need to be scrapped without a proper resolution (ala Team Filthy/Von Erichs which was promoted for War chamber). Someone like Lee Moriarty could have been of great use to MLW, while in AEW he is just another less touted name on an overly bloated roster, that won't be getting a real opportunity anytime soon. It's clear as day that unless this company gets some money behind them, they will never be able to break away from the GCW's and other small scale promotions of the world; and until they get some real money behind them, then it will be impossible for me to fully invest. I can't keep doing this.

Court is seemingly trying to make various moves to grow, but their current scope as a promotion will only reach indie wrestling fans that support a certain type of wrestling/wrestler that I am hoping MLW won't give into, as I started following this company to begin with because they were doing things differently; I am dreading the upcoming debut of Warhorse (what a downgrade from a guy like Lawlor who brought a real sense of legitimacy).


Spoiler: Warhorse spoilers



I am already prepared for the Warhorse diehards to bitch and moan about his upcoming losses, claiming that MLW is doing him dirty, when in reality, the lowcard is exactly where he belongs if anywhere



If they are going to salvage this, then they need to bring in some talented freelancers for stints in order to efficiently offset everything (you won't even need to sign them to contracts); I'm surprised they hadn't looked into someone like Chris Dickinson for Team Filthy (who you may as well scrap completely now, as Lawlor was the superglue that held that thing together). Due to the ROH situation, they could perhaps give some of those men and women some work (whether they sign or not); they would certainly have plenty to work with.

Rant over.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454923474493902850


----------



## 3venflow

They're reportedly planning to announce a few new signings next week. Could be some of the ROH crew who WWE, AEW and IMPACT are not moving for.


----------



## 3venflow

MLW have signed Gnarls Gavin. Can't say I'm familiar with him.


















Gnarls Garvin signs with MLW


“Big Beef” makes debut this Saturday in Philly




mlw.com


----------



## Dice Morgan

3venflow said:


> They're reportedly planning to announce a few new signings next week. Could be some of the ROH crew who WWE, AEW and IMPACT are not moving for.


 I think PCO was leaving before the shutdown , he might be high on the list for MLW. Jay Lethal, Dalton Castle & Jonathan Gresham would be great additions. Delirious did some of the booking , could have some fresh ideas.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> MLW have signed Gnarls Gavin. Can't say I'm familiar with him.
> 
> View attachment 111222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnarls Garvin signs with MLW
> 
> 
> “Big Beef” makes debut this Saturday in Philly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlw.com


26 years of age, old school brawler type, and a pretty solid one; would have fit with the Dirty Blondes like a glove. If anything, his style doesn't create much of a clash with anyone else's. Never heard him talk though, so can't say anything regarding that.


----------



## RiverFenix

Garvin's tattoo seems familiar - unless it's generic these days - maybe he's a renamed/repackaged indie guy?


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer saying the Azteca Underground idea seems to have fallen through since they could not get a TV deal for it. They're still looking to go to Mexico for a tour but NJPW won't let Will Ospreay work it due to AAA wrestlers being involved.


----------



## USAUSA1

Possible



Spoiler



Jeff Cobb and Ceasar will reunite. Cobb vs Hammerstone, Fatu,Kane,Tankman, Muertes, so many options


----------



## USAUSA1

3venflow said:


> Meltzer saying the Azteca Underground idea seems to have fallen through since they could not get a TV deal for it. They're still looking to go to Mexico for a tour but NJPW won't let Will Ospreay work it due to AAA wrestlers being involved.


They respect CMLL more than any US promotion. Loyalty


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454177935166885890


----------



## USAUSA1

Loving tonight episode


----------



## Maicolboi

USAUSA1 said:


> Loving tonight episode


I hated it because I won't see Tom Lawlor in Mlw


----------



## Top bins

Good episode. Alex Kane is a decent enough talent. 

I'm not sad to see Tom Lawler go. Didn't do much for me. 

The girl who was with the skull in the main event is smoking.


----------



## RiverFenix

Didn't Lawlor become a free agent two years ago only to re-sign with MLW and how Court talked it up as a big deal that he could have went elsewhere but re-signed? I just don't see anybody else really interested in Lawlor - I guess maybe NJPW US off-shoot booked him strong in the past.


----------



## El Hammerstone

A few things regarding the women's division:


I like Holidead (though the Dr. Dax addition is a bit of an odd choice), but I don't see 'top heel in a division' when I look at her, same with Brittany Blake.
MLW should not even be entertaining the thought of a second women's title right now, the TBS title in AEW is too much imo, and this women's division is nowhere close to even that right now in terms of depth/top talent.
Even if I were to hypothetically consider a second women's title, I don't like the thought of a 'Featherweight' belt representing the heavier weight class (and yes, I'm aware this is the case in the UFC); Featherweight and Welterweight sounds a lot better than Featherweight and Atomweight to me.


----------



## Maicolboi

El Hammerstone said:


> Alcune cose sulla divisione femminile:
> 
> 
> Mi piace Holidead (anche se l'aggiunta del Dr. Dax è una scelta un po' strana), ma non vedo "il tacco alto in una divisione" quando la guardo, lo stesso con Brittany Blake.
> La MLW non dovrebbe nemmeno intrattenere il pensiero di un secondo titolo femminile in questo momento, il titolo TBS in AEW è troppo imo, e questa divisione femminile non è neanche lontanamente vicina a quella in questo momento in termini di profondità / talento superiore.
> Anche se dovessi considerare ipoteticamente un secondo titolo femminile, non mi piace l'idea di una cintura "peso piuma" che rappresenti la classe di peso maggiore (e sì, sono consapevole che è il caso dell'UFC); Featherweight e Welterweight suonano molto meglio di Featherweight e Atomweight per me.
> [/CITAZIONE]





El Hammerstone said:


> A few things regarding the women's division:
> 
> 
> I like Holidead (though the Dr. Dax addition is a bit of an odd choice), but I don't see 'top heel in a division' when I look at her, same with Brittany Blake.
> MLW should not even be entertaining the thought of a second women's title right now, the TBS title in AEW is too much imo, and this women's division is nowhere close to even that right now in terms of depth/top talent.
> Even if I were to hypothetically consider a second women's title, I don't like the thought of a 'Featherweight' belt representing the heavier weight class (and yes, I'm aware this is the case in the UFC); Featherweight and Welterweight sounds a lot better than Featherweight and Atomweight to me.


I don't like the female division, Personally I would be alone the Sea Stars Among the athletes involved, Maybe get Japanese athletes in Mlw


----------



## USAUSA1

Do you think Court will offer Kross the bag?


----------



## El Hammerstone

USAUSA1 said:


> Do you think Court will offer Kross the bag?


I certainly would, and Court is known to be a big fan of the guy. A Kross/Hammer program after the Contra thing is over would be a nice look

Edit- A Davey Boy Jr. return may be in the books as well at some point. I mean, Jesus Christ, with the ROH situation, and now tonight's releases, AEW and Impact can't sign them all


----------



## USAUSA1

I guess Davey Boy coming back.


----------



## USAUSA1

Come home Thatcher


----------



## Maicolboi

USAUSA1 said:


> Do you think Court will offer Kross the bag?


I hope they contract Keith Lee and Mia Ym


----------



## USAUSA1

Keith Lee is definitely aew bound


----------



## Maicolboi

USAUSA1 said:


> Keith Lee is definitely aew bound


----------



## USAUSA1

Why Arez and Aramis is not in the ladder match? Hopefully this will change tomorrow.


----------



## Maicolboi

USAUSA1 said:


> Perché Arez e Aramis non partecipano alla ladder match? Speriamo che questo cambierà domani.
> [/CITAZIONE]
> 
> because they are fight in a match for the briefcase


----------



## USAUSA1

Did Mads Krugger say he was the leader of Contra?


----------



## Maicolboi

I believe that after War Chambers Contra will split in two on one side Mads and the Death squad on the other samael and fatu


----------



## Maicolboi

.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456756931587186688


----------



## El Hammerstone

Spoiler: Partial War Chamber tapings results




Alex Kane is the new Openweight Champion, ACH returned as the wildcard
Gnarls Garvin defeated Budd Heavy in a squash
nZo defeated Matt Cross after a low blow behind the referee's back
TJP defeated Calvin Tankman to advance to Opera Cup final after interference from Alex Kane and King Mo
5150/LAX defeated Los Parks in a Street Fight to become new MLW Tag Team champs
KC Navarro defeated Warhorse
Sea Stars defeated Top Dogs (Davienne & Skylar)


----------



## USAUSA1

El Hammerstone said:


> Spoiler: Openweight title ladder match
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Kane is the new Openweight Champion, ACH returned as the wildcard


Court made the right decision.


----------



## 3venflow

Happening after the main event...



Spoiler



Contra turned against Fatu who fought them off in the cage


----------



## USAUSA1

3venflow said:


> Happening after the main event...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Contra turned against Fatu who fought them off in the cage





Spoiler



Who side Josef is on?


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457738196188639232


----------



## Maicolboi

Willow Nightingale was release?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Anyone watching War Chamber


----------



## USAUSA1

I'm watching


----------



## USAUSA1

I wish the faces won the coin toss.


----------



## USAUSA1

Who is sentai death squad member 1?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i dont know but for a second he could figure out how to get through the cage
imagine being the camera man in the ring, thats a very small ring for 10 people, plus the camera man, and the referee in a few minutes


----------



## USAUSA1

Hammer is over


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

what do ya mean he is over, like over with the fans, or what


----------



## USAUSA1

Over with the fans


----------



## USAUSA1

The Total Package Hammerstone


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

looks like MLW is wanting to turn Fatu face


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

or an antihero


----------



## USAUSA1

Wild ending


----------



## USAUSA1

How many members do contra got? Death Squad is like 6 people.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

such good sh*t
and, Contra has a lot of people, not for sure about how many but, lets just narrow it down to the world


----------



## El Hammerstone

Does anyone know who the first Sentai Death Squad guy was? He was in the Battle Riot as well


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

El Hammerstone said:


> Does anyone know who the first Sentai Death Squad guy was? He was in the Battle Riot as well


no clue, may be an up and comer wanting to get trained, i dont know but thats my theory


----------



## Dondada78

blaster mcmasterson from chikara


----------



## El Hammerstone

Dondada78 said:


> blaster mcmasterson from chikara


Also known as Thomas Sharp. Yeah, that checks out, thanks


----------



## El Hammerstone

With the current crop of releases, there are actually a few that have had notable stints in MLW. Swerve Scott (Shane Strickland) was the first World Champion when they revived the company in 2018, not to mention he has a history with Lucha Underground; Davey Boy Smith Jr. is a former tag champ and the first Opera Cup winner; and Killer Kross, while his run was short, was thrown right into happenings featuring Team Filthy.

With the first two names especially, the fact that they could simply play off existing history would make their insertion into the company that much easier. I don't think any of them are coming back, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Maicolboi

El Hammerstone said:


> Con l'attuale raccolto di rilasci, ce ne sono in realtà alcuni che hanno avuto notevoli periodi in MLW. Swerve Scott (Shane Strickland) è stato il primo campione del mondo quando hanno rianimato l'azienda nel 2018, per non parlare del fatto che ha una storia con Lucha Underground; Davey Boy Smith Jr. è un ex tag champ e il primo vincitore dell'Opera Cup; e Killer Kross, mentre la sua corsa è stata breve, è stata coinvolta in eventi con il Team Filthy.
> 
> Soprattutto con i primi due nomi, il fatto che potessero semplicemente giocare con la storia esistente renderebbe molto più facile il loro inserimento nell'azienda. Non credo che nessuno di loro tornerà, ma ho pensato di menzionarlo.
> [/CITAZIONE]
> I Like see briscoe Brothers in Mlw


----------



## kovs27

El Hammerstone said:


> With the current crop of releases, there are actually a few that have had notable stints in MLW. Swerve Scott (Shane Strickland) was the first World Champion when they revived the company in 2018, not to mention he has a history with Lucha Underground; Davey Boy Smith Jr. is a former tag champ and the first Opera Cup winner; and Killer Kross, while his run was short, was thrown right into happenings featuring Team Filthy.
> 
> With the first two names especially, the fact that they could simply play off existing history would make their insertion into the company that much easier. I don't think any of them are coming back, but just thought I'd mention it.


I'd love to see Swerve back, especially with his Lucha Underground background.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461851060029513731


----------



## El Hammerstone

It seems that Willow Nightingale's time with MLW is coming to a close. Being a small scale promotion with a minimal budget, attempting to build a new division from the ground up, losing someone that can be seen as the top babyface is a major blow out of the gate.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i thought she would last longer than this, kinda ba a one woman for horse women for the promotion or something like that


----------



## El Hammerstone

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i thought she would last longer than this, kinda ba a one woman for horse women for the promotion or something like that


The division is not in a good place early on. I already stated that I didn't see a true top heel in the division, though I did see Nightingale as a potential top babyface moving forward, and now they've lost that as well (likely to AEW). Holidead, Sea Stars, Brittany Blake, Nicole Savoy, and Zoey Skye comprise the weakest women's division in wrestling right now, by a long shot; to make matters worse, any top prospects they bring in are likely to be snatched away as well, and that's if they're willing to accept MLW bookings to begin with knowing that a WWE, AEW, Impact, or NWA have shown even a glimmer of interest in them in the past (even AEW Dark and Dark Elevation draw multiple times what an episode of Fusion does, and the wrestlers know this as well). Without more money behind them, they can't sign many to actual contracts on top of everything else.

Anyone new to this promotion need to accept the fact that top prospects, women or otherwise, are basically off the table if a bigger organization has shown any interest in them; and if they do come to MLW, it's not likely to be a long term thing (ala Lee Moriarty). The sooner these people accept that, the easier it will be. This includes the Briscoe Brothers as well; as much as I'd love to see them, MLW would be their last choice. I am a big supporter of MLW, so if I can admit this fact, then others have no reason not to. I will say it till I'm red in the face, MLW. Needs. Financial. Backing.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Holidead is there closest thing to a female heel


----------



## 3venflow

There's such a dearth of really good American female talent outside of WWE (and some in AEW) anyway that it's almost not worth a promotion of MLW's scale having a women's division. I don't think MLW has the type of fanbase that would be up in arms if they did away with it, at least until there are better opportunities. If they had the backing, with Tessa persona non grata almost everywhere else, they could just build the division around her. Maybe they can form a tie-up with WOW.

What happened to Zeda Zhang being the face of the division? She's a free agent and has done some jobs on AEW Dark.


----------



## USAUSA1

They should contact Booker T, his women talent turns out pretty good. Hyan,Promise Braxton,Rose,Rok C,etc.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Not sure what to make of this yet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462799099095392264


----------



## Lariatoh!

Man, that War Chamber match, all the participants and that ending was fire!!!! That's something wrestling has been missing for quite some time. Great stuff MLW!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

looking forward to mlw thanksgiving thats on right now


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i sure hope calvin tankman wins the opera cup


----------



## Maicolboi

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i sure hope calvin tankman wins the opera cup



Davey Richards wins the Cup


----------



## USAUSA1

I like what MLW is doing, they giving guys like Kane,Tankman and Gnarls out of the ring time to show their characters a little. 

I wonder who is next for Hammerstone?


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'm a sucker for old school, aggressive, filthy brawler types, and for that reason I like Gnarls; the only thing missing is the Stan Hansen style chewing tobacco


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Maicolboi said:


> Davey Richards wins the Cup


i am butthurt that tjp of all beat calvin


----------



## El Hammerstone

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i am butthurt that tjp of all beat calvin


Had the loss have been a clean one, I would be too, but Kane and Sharp screwed him over. If anything, Tankman and Kane should be fun.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

El Hammerstone said:


> Had the loss have been a clean one, I would be too, but Kane and Sharp screwed him over. If anything, Tankman and Kane should be fun.


yeah


----------



## 3venflow

Fightful says CONTRA has been shelved as a faction. One of, perhaps THE best thing about MLW in recent years, what will they replace it with? Their two top stars are both babyfaces now so they need to get a heel on Fatu and Hammer's level.

Fightful also say that the Alex Kane vs. Calvin Tankman feud will be a big part of MLW in the first part of 2022.


----------



## USAUSA1

Wargames was a great way to end the faction. Mads Krugger is not a good wrestler and seems to be the guy next in line for Hammerstone. 

I would keep Fatu a heel and work with both Holiday and Richards. If Jeff Cobb comes back, of course we need that match up.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

3venflow said:


> Fightful says CONTRA has been shelved as a faction. One of, perhaps THE best thing about MLW in recent years, what will they replace it with? Their two top stars are both babyfaces now so they need to get a heel on Fatu and Hammer's level.
> 
> Fightful also say that the Alex Kane vs. Calvin Tankman feud will be a big part of MLW in the first part of 2022.


i loved Contra Unit, i am wondering how they are going to replace that top heel figure in MLW, i havent seen much of Alex Kane, but Calvin Tankman is cool


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465713309680914432
Not saying they're going to sign her to a contract, but they should TRY to fucking sign her to a contract before AEW inevitably swoops in.


----------



## 3venflow

Tomorrow's MLW Azteca Underground + The Crash joint TV taping. Looks interesting. That third match could bang.


Extreme Tiger vs. Mecha Wolf
Proximo vs. Toto
Alex Kane, Davey Richards and Rey Horus vs. El Hijo del Vikingo, Laredo Kid and Octagon Jr.
Aramis, Destiny and Myzteziz Jr. vs. Arez, Black Danger and Dinamico
Psycho Clown vs. Richard Holliday
*Ladder Match:* Bestia 666 vs. Mads Krügger
Aerostar and Drago vs. Danny Rivera and Slice Boogie
*Hardcore Match:* Alexander Hammerstone and Pagano vs. King Muertes and Taurus


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

3venflow said:


> Tomorrow's MLW Azteca Underground + The Crash joint TV taping. Looks interesting. That third match could bang.
> 
> 
> Extreme Tiger vs. Mecha Wolf
> Proximo vs. Toto
> Alex Kane, Davey Richards and Rey Horus vs. El Hijo del Vikingo, Laredo Kid and Octagon Jr.
> Aramis, Destiny and Myzteziz Jr. vs. Arez, Black Danger and Dinamico
> Psycho Clown vs. Richard Holliday
> *Ladder Match:* Bestia 666 vs. Mads Krügger
> Aerostar and Drago vs. Danny Rivera and Slice Boogie
> *Hardcore Match:* Alexander Hammerstone and Pagano vs. King Muertes and Taurus


thats a great looking card right there, that 3rd match though, that looks awesome


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Tomorrow's MLW Azteca Underground + The Crash joint TV taping. Looks interesting. That third match could bang.
> 
> 
> Extreme Tiger vs. Mecha Wolf
> Proximo vs. Toto
> Alex Kane, Davey Richards and Rey Horus vs. El Hijo del Vikingo, Laredo Kid and Octagon Jr.
> Aramis, Destiny and Myzteziz Jr. vs. Arez, Black Danger and Dinamico
> Psycho Clown vs. Richard Holliday
> *Ladder Match:* Bestia 666 vs. Mads Krügger
> Aerostar and Drago vs. Danny Rivera and Slice Boogie
> *Hardcore Match:* Alexander Hammerstone and Pagano vs. King Muertes and Taurus


An interesting card for sure, but a few changes I would have made would be Hijo del Vikingo in a singles match (he deserves the individual shine), and 5150 against Mecha Wolf and Bestia 666 (them being the NWA tag champs). Also, the Krugger ladder match seems random, but I'll wait to see the context behind it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

El Hammerstone said:


> An interesting card for sure, but a few changes I would have made would be Hijo del Vikingo in a singles match (he deserves the individual shine), and 5150 against Mecha Wolf and Bestia 666 (them being the NWA tag champs). Also, the Krugger ladder match seems random, but I'll wait to see the context behind it.


yes, yes, and yes


----------



## USAUSA1

This week show was kind of boring.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467164042712260637


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467164042712260637


i refuse twitter/facebook, anywhere else to see information?


----------



## USAUSA1

Lol at Court taking credit for that.


----------



## El Hammerstone

MLW Azteca/Crash Spoiler Results


----------



## Bland

Looks like a fun card and great card but I'm personally hoping that mlw Azteca Underground will have a similar arena to The Temple(s) from Lucha Underground as the setting is what made Lucha Underground so special. Don't mind if the ppvs/big show ends up in a larger arena as it would give the event a special, major show vibe but the weekly show, if they do one, should definitely be in a temple environment.


----------



## 3venflow

Ospreay has been pulled from MLW shows by New Japan after MLW told them they are working with All Japan. A big blunder there.









Will Ospreay No Longer Appearing For MLW (Updated)


SEScoops has learned Will Ospreay is no longer scheduled to debut for Major League Wrestling (MLW). Back in October, MLW announced Ospreay would be coming




www.sescoops.com


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Ospreay has been pulled from MLW shows by New Japan after MLW told them they are working with All Japan. A big blunder there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Ospreay No Longer Appearing For MLW (Updated)
> 
> 
> SEScoops has learned Will Ospreay is no longer scheduled to debut for Major League Wrestling (MLW). Back in October, MLW announced Ospreay would be coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sescoops.com


Communication issues and lack of foresight are ongoing issues with this company; I won't cross my fingers, but they at least need to explain to the fanbase that this won't be happening anymore (certain people will still be anticipating it, you can't afford to jerk them around), and do it in a way that doesn't come across as demonizing to either Ospreay or NJPW; "due to unfortunate circumstances, Will Ospreay will be unable to compete for MLW in the upcoming tapings". That's it, it's that simple, and then they need to have more sense about these things going forward. You do not want to be known as the promotion that cried wolf.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

El Hammerstone said:


> MLW Azteca/Crash Spoiler Results


thanks, i didnt know and wanted to know the results, and i dont feel like using twitter/facebook


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468275784032870401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468600013295136775


----------



## 3venflow

The Saitos are 6'3" heavyweight twins but very new to the business and only debuted in July I believe. They finished with 0 points in the Real World Tag League so are getting slightly enhanced Japanese 'young boy' treatment.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470882582367776774


----------



## 3venflow

I like this brief video on CONTRA. Seems to tie up loose ends and explains everything.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

3venflow said:


> I like this brief video on CONTRA. Seems to tie up loose ends and explains everything.


that happened at the end of War Chamber


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471166919457886210
Personally, I'd love to see both ladies stick around, but I wouldn't bet on it happening.


----------



## RiverFenix

Gordy is green for her age especially. Not sure there is much there other than her last name. Rok-C is a huge talent, not sure why WWE or AEW hasn't signed her - especially with NXT going really young. Is she too "indie" for NXT now and too young for AEW?


----------



## El Hammerstone

RiverFenix said:


> Gordy is green for her age especially. Not sure there is much there other than her last name. Rok-C is a huge talent, not sure why WWE or AEW hasn't signed her - especially with NXT going really young. Is she too "indie" for NXT now and too young for AEW?


Gordy is green, but despite her age, she is still inexperienced and there is yet a lot of room for improvement. I agree though that Rok-C would be the real get out of the two; she could be a pillar of any women's division for years to come, though MLW doesn't have the money or platform to match the bigger companies, so her signing an MLW contract would be extremely unlikely.


----------



## DUD

I'm very surprised given her age and her connections to Booker T that Rok-C isn't taken to The Performance Centre and repackaged after six months.


----------



## USAUSA1

Booker try not too baby wrestlers, they still have to make it on their own. Gino for example, he is a Booker T guy with tons of potential but he decided to sign with mlw. And Bruce Prichard was a huge fan of Gino. I think MLW is wasting his potential and he will probably leave when his contract is up(possibly 2022 since he signed in 2019).


----------



## 3venflow

This is good news for MLW. To be honest, I've wondered if Fatu and Hammer might try their luck in one of the majors soon, but they seem happy in MLW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473021739521216533


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474095806458310659


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

is there any Fusion tonight?


----------



## BroncoBuster3

There has to be something going on with Hammerstone and Fatu to not have been snapped up by a major company yet.


----------



## americanoutlaw

Sounds like they are just very happy being in MLW


----------



## Erik.

Fatu is signed until 2025, isn't he?

Hopefully MLW don't go down the route of Lucha Underground where they have people signing ridiculously long contracts that will inevitably backfire down the road. 

He's the one I'd really really like to see in AEW.

But I can't help but feel he's likely destined for the WWE due to his family links.


----------



## USAUSA1

Yup 2025 but just like Thunder Rosa, contracts can be bought out.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

thatonewwefanguy said:


> is there any Fusion tonight?


what happened to fusion yesterday, oh and merry christmas


----------



## RiverFenix

Hammerstone needs to take his shot. This reeks of wanting to be a big fish in a tiny pond move. Maybe he's too old for WWE Developmental and doesn't have the indie connections to get a instant push in AEW though. Aldis ridiculously overplayed his hand and is basically a non-factor now as an entity outside of rinky-dink NWA. 

He'd have been great for MJF if/when Wardlow turns on him.


----------



## El Hammerstone

thatonewwefanguy said:


> what happened to fusion yesterday, oh and merry christmas


Fusion won't return until they start airing the episodes from Mexico; they tape on January 6, which would likely mean they start airing again the following week.

Edit- Scratch that. Fusion will be back on January 6; they've already finished taping the Mexico episodes. I knew this, and somehow got things mixed up in my head.


----------



## USAUSA1

RiverFenix said:


> Hammerstone needs to take his shot. This reeks of wanting to be a big fish in a tiny pond move. Maybe he's too old for WWE Developmental and doesn't have the indie connections to get a instant push in AEW though. Aldis ridiculously overplayed his hand and is basically a non-factor now as an entity outside of rinky-dink NWA.
> 
> He'd have been great for MJF if/when Wardlow turns on him.


Aldis owns his own supplement business and clothing line and does work for Fite Tv. I think he his happy not being a slave to wwe or playing Ghostbusters or space jam.


----------



## 3venflow

I don't think it's the best time for either to head to AEW. They're recruited aggressively in the past year to improve their roster. Best time for potential upper card guys like Fatu, Hammerstone, Ospreay and White to consider AEW is in a couple of years when some guys leave, some slow down and some retire.

Hammerstone was rejected by WWE a couple of times. He has improved his entire image since then but it's unclear if they'd still want him. Funnily enough, current Hammerstone is perfect for the WWE's preferred 'type', although they'd probably make him alter his look because he and Lesnar look pretty alike.

I think there'll be a bidding war for Fatu eventually, which WWE probably have the edge in for obvious reasons. Cody Rhodes has mentioned Fatu more than once though, so is clearly aware of him.


----------



## Penta Club

Fatu would be more suited to wwe with his gimmick. I don't know why he's a babyface now.tbh hammers run thus far has been a tad boring.

Court should of paid will ospreay anything as it would of put more eyes on MLW.


----------



## Wolf Mark

RiverFenix said:


> Hammerstone needs to take his shot. This reeks of wanting to be a big fish in a tiny pond move. Maybe he's too old for WWE Developmental and doesn't have the indie connections to get a instant push in AEW though. Aldis ridiculously overplayed his hand and is basically a non-factor now as an entity outside of rinky-dink NWA.
> 
> He'd have been great for MJF if/when Wardlow turns on him.


Dude AEW basically do not know what to do with most of their guys. Hammerstone would be completely wasted in there.


----------



## Maicolboi

FATU vs Kruger at Blood & Thunder, who will win?


----------



## 3venflow

MLW doing sports-entertainment better than the Fed. Azteca Underground is premiering soon.


----------



## TD Stinger

...Matanza? Matanza attacked Hammerstone?

Like, I haven't really been keeping up with MLW or this Azteca stuff. But if memory serves me right, wasn't the Matanza character killed off in like the last episode of Lucha Underground?


----------



## ProWresBlog

This was not good at all.

Nobody knew who anyone was in the opening trios match as the match lineup for this was wrong on MLW's stream. It had no real story to it but had tons of big dives and moves.

The Holliday/Clown match had a lot of stalling and goofing around with the crowd and was a slow and boring match.

The Apocalypto tag match also wasn't very good. It was basically just a hardcore match with several big wooden boards outside. They had some very cheap weapons. Pagano threw some of the worst punches ever. The wrestling looked like crap and it was very slow. Pagano turning on Hammer also made no sense at all.

Overall thoughts: If you wanted more Lucha Underground, this is not it by any means. Everything about this is way worse and I'm pretty sure this is going to be the first and last season of it.


----------



## Maicolboi

I much preferred the old mlw product


----------



## Maicolboi

ProWresBlog said:


> This was not good at all.
> 
> Nobody knew who anyone was in the opening trios match as the match lineup for this was wrong on MLW's stream. It had no real story to it but had tons of big dives and moves.
> 
> The Holliday/Clown match had a lot of stalling and goofing around with the crowd and was a slow and boring match.
> 
> The Apocalypto tag match also wasn't very good. It was basically just a hardcore match with several big wooden boards outside. They had some very cheap weapons. Pagano threw some of the worst punches ever. The wrestling looked like crap and it was very slow. Pagano turning on Hammer also made no sense at all.
> 
> Overall thoughts: If you wanted more Lucha Underground, this is not it by any means. Everything about this is way worse and I'm pretty sure this is going to be the first and last season of it.




it also wouldn't have made more sense to put Matanza / Jeff cobb in Tag with MM for storyline purposes? 

And where the fuck is Samael?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

i am still willing to give it a chance


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> MLW doing sports-entertainment better than the Fed. Azteca Underground is premiering soon.


Man, Hammerstone has got to be one of the oldest looking 30 year olds on the planet.


----------



## Bland

Damn, Azteca Underground was rough and Defiently not Lucha Underground revival we all hoped for  Main appeal of LU was the backstage confrontations, stories, Dario/Cesar and the arena, and unfortunately Azteca only has Cesar Duran and even he feels like watered down, WWE style GM. Azteca backstage promos weren't bad but still didn't feel right. I'm still keeping faith. 

Azteca needs to be more Lucha Underground style, not just MLW vs Mexico talent in Mexico.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Bland said:


> Damn, Azteca Underground was rough and Defiently not Lucha Underground revival we all hoped for  Main appeal of LU was the backstage confrontations, stories, Dario/Cesar and the arena, and unfortunately Azteca only has Cesar Duran and even he feels like watered down, WWE style GM. Azteca backstage promos weren't bad but still didn't feel right. I'm still keeping faith.
> 
> Azteca needs to be more Lucha Underground style, not just MLW vs Mexico talent in Mexico.


Well, there is the big budget of El Ray network vs the small MLW budget to consider. 

But that main event was horrendous. It was a real off night. It was like my buddies and I tried to do a hardcore match. What were those fake board table things?

Looking forward to Mads and Fatu returning. Last year's cage match was awesome. Maybe the Crash guys just brought everyone down.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Gotta say, I'm getting sick of the overabundance of gimmick matches; it's hard to even recall the last traditional tag match


----------



## TD Stinger

So from what I saw from last night with Azteca, didn't really care for it. I understand the budget gap. But with Lucha Underground it felt like you were watching a cinematic movie with wrestling involved. Watching Azteca felt like a wrestling show and the cut scenes felt like stuff you would see in any other wrestling show.


----------



## 3venflow

Not really surprised. MLW has a tiny budget and no way were they going to pull off the cinematic feel like LU, which felt professionally produced and had a decent budget. Not much about Azteca impressed me, it just felt like a Mexican indy show with some MLW guys thrown in. It didn't feel very well explained or introduced.

Lucha Underground felt like the first real innovation of 'sports-entertainment' in 20 years, especially season one before the budget got lowered. Probably the closest thing to a MCU or DCU style wrestling promotion. WWE's 'entertainment' style is horribly outdated and poorly written, which is why I barely watch it since the wrestling isn't good enough to make up for that. I have a mile long watchlist of great serials from Netflix, Prime, HBO that have 100x better writing. The acting in pro wrestling (with a few exceptions) comes off as totally second rate.

It's why at this point I've given up on a good story-driven show and just focus on the wrestling-heavy products that don't pretend to be high calibre TV entertainment with teams of writers, and are primarily just basic storylines and wrestlers wrestling. And I'd say vanilla MLW is more that while MLW Azteca seems more like the average attempt at entertainment (maybe it will improve).


----------



## USAUSA1

Court mess up by naming it Azteca Underground.

I hope Jeff Cobb stays around.


----------



## Penta Club

Would any members be interested in doing MLW ppv games?

Let me know pls.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Penta Club said:


> Would any members be interested in doing MLW ppv games?
> 
> Let me know pls.


i would be interested in participating


----------



## 3venflow

MLW is suing WWE. Hopefully they win or get an out of court settlement so they can afford more talent.

Reading the statement, it sounds like WWE really f**cked with MLW's potential growth.









411MANIA | Details on MLW’s Anti-Trust Lawsuit Against WWE, WWE Comments


More details have emerged about MLW's anti-trust lawsuit filed against WWE on Tuesday.




411mania.com


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

3venflow said:


> MLW is suing WWE. Hopefully they win or get an out of court settlement so they can afford more talent.
> 
> Reading the statement, it sounds like WWE really f**cked with MLW's potential growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411MANIA | Details on MLW’s Anti-Trust Lawsuit Against WWE, WWE Comments
> 
> 
> More details have emerged about MLW's anti-trust lawsuit filed against WWE on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411mania.com


anything other than twitter for this info?


----------



## 3venflow

The link has MLW's full legal statement. Here is it:

_Professional wrestling company Major League Wrestling (MLW) (MLW Media LLC), filed a lawsuit today against World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc. (WWE). The federal court antitrust lawsuit is based on WWE’s ongoing attempts to undermine competition in and monopolize the professional wrestling market by interfering with MLW’s contracts and business prospects.

As described in the complaint, WWE pressured third parties to abandon contracts and prospective relationships with MLW. WWE’s misconduct included disrupting every level of MLW’s business, including a major streaming deal for MLW which would have been transformative for the company.

MLW also allege in the complaint that in early 2021, after MLW announced that it was in talks with VICE TV to air MLW programs on VICE TV, a then-WWE executive warned VICE TV that WWE owner Vince McMahon was “pissed” that VICE TV was airing MLW programs, and that VICE TV should stop working with MLW, the VICE TV executive responded that WWE’s conduct was illegal and an antitrust violation, with the WWE executive responding that she could not control McMahon.

“WWE has been wrongfully depriving its competitors of critical opportunities for many years, but its latest conduct has been even more unconscionable,” said MLW CEO Court Bauer. “I think we speak for the rest of the professional wrestling world when we say that this anti-competitive behavior has to stop.” WWE’s ongoing misconduct has hurt fans of professional wrestling and competition in the professional wrestling industry. Through this lawsuit, MLW seeks to recover its losses due to WWE’s interference and to enjoin WWE from future interference. The case is captioned MLW Media LLC v. World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc. MLW is represented by Kasowitz Benson Torres LLP._


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

3venflow said:


> The link has MLW's full legal statement. Here is it:
> 
> _Professional wrestling company Major League Wrestling (MLW) (MLW Media LLC), filed a lawsuit today against World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc. (WWE). The federal court antitrust lawsuit is based on WWE’s ongoing attempts to undermine competition in and monopolize the professional wrestling market by interfering with MLW’s contracts and business prospects.
> 
> As described in the complaint, WWE pressured third parties to abandon contracts and prospective relationships with MLW. WWE’s misconduct included disrupting every level of MLW’s business, including a major streaming deal for MLW which would have been transformative for the company.
> 
> MLW also allege in the complaint that in early 2021, after MLW announced that it was in talks with VICE TV to air MLW programs on VICE TV, a then-WWE executive warned VICE TV that WWE owner Vince McMahon was “pissed” that VICE TV was airing MLW programs, and that VICE TV should stop working with MLW, the VICE TV executive responded that WWE’s conduct was illegal and an antitrust violation, with the WWE executive responding that she could not control McMahon.
> 
> “WWE has been wrongfully depriving its competitors of critical opportunities for many years, but its latest conduct has been even more unconscionable,” said MLW CEO Court Bauer. “I think we speak for the rest of the professional wrestling world when we say that this anti-competitive behavior has to stop.” WWE’s ongoing misconduct has hurt fans of professional wrestling and competition in the professional wrestling industry. Through this lawsuit, MLW seeks to recover its losses due to WWE’s interference and to enjoin WWE from future interference. The case is captioned MLW Media LLC v. World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc. MLW is represented by Kasowitz Benson Torres LLP._


bad wwe, bad


----------



## USAUSA1

I don't usually fall for the anti wwe stuff but this one sounds fuck up. 

If true,, Wwe should give them money and a spot on the WWE/Peacock network. That's the only way to make it right.


----------



## Penta Club

thatonewwefanguy said:


> i would be interested in participating


I'm going to look later when there next ppv is on


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Penta Club said:


> I'm going to look later when there next ppv is on


mkay


----------



## Penta Club

thatonewwefanguy said:


> mkay


If u have any other members on here u get on with.

I've got the card ready mate


----------



## Penta Club

January 21st. I'll put it up tomorrow ok .


----------



## Wolf Mark

As part of the settlemen, MLW should ask for the rights to War Games back.


----------



## Penta Club

Jacob Fatu v Mads Kruger

Davey Richards v ACH

Rok-C ( Debut) v Miranda Gordy

El Dragan, Aramis and? v Gino Medina, Arez, Mini Abismo 

TJP v Matt Cross

NzO will appear ( Doesn’t say whom he will be facing )

The Saito Brothers are making there MLW Debuts!
​

*TRIPLE THREAT MIDDLEWEIGHT TITLE MATCH*

M

*NATIONAL OPEN WEIGHT TITLE MATCH*

Alex Kane w/ Mr Thomas v Calvin Tankman

*TEXAS TORNADO WORLD TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH*

Von Erichs v 5150

*WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE*

Alex Hammerstone v Pagano

Bonus Questions

Who will the mystery partner be with El Dragan and Aramis?

Will any Titles change tonight?

Where will the final pin be in the world heavyweight title match?

Going forward I’m going to be doing NJPW( gotta check date for next ppv, impact’s is on 23rd April REBELLION.

If any member wants a ppv game that they like and there’s enough players I’ll do one.

Enjoy the ppv and if you’re mates with members on here who like MLW or just want to see a good ppv it’s a decent wrestling promotion.

I hope to see all members take part , give it a go I’m sure you will like Fatu , Hammer ,Von Erichs etc,

Thanks to staff for letting me put this up.


----------



## Penta Club

@thatonewwefanguy its up mate

here mate just pm’d u bk


----------



## Penta Club

@Firefromthegods @Catalanotto @3venflow @Erik. @zkorejo @MrFlash @LifeInCattleClass @DammitChrist @Proc @AthleticGirth @Inside Cradle 

sorry mods I hope this isn’t classified as spam I was just looking at old games and noticed some of members played ppv games .Apologies if it’s classed as spam but I don’t know how else to get the game going, platt thanks for the pm , could there not be a section where we have a section for the guys who do wwe aew impact and new japan ppv section , then we could put suggestions and ideas for all our games, I know it’s a lot to ask but it would be a fun idea so our games get more players and it’s more better for us all ,


----------



## Lady Eastwood

You’re okay here, no worries!!


----------



## Penta Club

Catalanotto said:


> You’re okay here, no worries!!


🙏 appreciate your seal of approval. Hope to see u have a game, I’m just ask is it ok to do the same in the njpw section @Catalanotto


----------



## 3venflow

Stole this from Reddit but damn, this is bad:

*MLW Azteca last night had their reporter “record” Cesar, but the camera was in full view on the script instead.








*


----------



## Dondada78

Buddy Murphy should replace Pagano in the world title match. let's be honest, nobody cares about Pagano.


----------



## 3venflow

Great to see Buddy in MLW, the exact sort of talent they need more of.


----------



## Maicolboi

Results of Blood & Thunder?


----------



## 3venflow

Haven't found the full results except of one title match.

Spoiler below on a title match and a debut.



Spoiler



Myron Reed won the Middleweight Title over TAJIRI and the debuting Bandido(!)



Also, Buddy Matthews' first MLW match was against TJP.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Bland said:


> Damn, Azteca Underground was rough and Defiently not Lucha Underground revival we all hoped for  Main appeal of LU was the backstage confrontations, stories, Dario/Cesar and the arena, and unfortunately Azteca only has Cesar Duran and even he feels like watered down, WWE style GM. Azteca backstage promos weren't bad but still didn't feel right. I'm still keeping faith.
> 
> Azteca needs to be more Lucha Underground style, not just MLW vs Mexico talent in Mexico.


Yeah I agree Azteca Underground doesn't feel like Lucha Underground except for Dario/Cesar/Matanza and Catrina. 
But the live versus taped nature feels different. It doesn't feel cinematic.

But Lucha Underground phoned in several episodes with a lot of episodes only being good at the very end. So we'll see.


----------



## ProjectGargano

They put a guy named Microman with 1 meter (3' 3") and 28kg (62 lbs) beating some of their wrestlers? lmao.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484743497928355843
Well, thanks a lot MLW; I now feel like a fucking imbecile for ever supporting you.

Edit- Just unsubscribed from MLW on Youtube and unfollowed on twitter; I'm done. Hopefully Hammer will escape the circus someday.


----------



## Wolf Mark

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484743497928355843
> Well, thanks a lot MLW; I now feel like a fucking imbecile for ever supporting you.
> 
> Edit- Just unsubscribed from MLW on Youtube and unfollowed on twitter; I'm done. Hopefully Hammer will escape the circus someday.


WTF is with this comedy bullshit


----------



## USAUSA1

No Microman bashing allowed


----------



## 3venflow

Minis should only wrestle minis. If you're going to run that novelty, don't do it at the expense of your credibility.

But that's a weird thing to book after Court's interview about authenticity being needed in wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow

Full Blood & Thunder results in the spoiler tag below.



Spoiler



*MLW Blood & Thunder Spoilers (1/21)*

- King Muertes def. Richard Holliday

- National Openweight Championship Match: Alex Kane (c) def. Calvin Tankman

- Open Challenge: EJ Nduka def. Ikuro Kwon

- Kwon said after he didn’t lose and the mic and said he didn’t lose and challenged Jacob Fatu.

- Jacob Fatu def. Ikuro Kwon

- Davey Richards def. ACH

- Richards said after the bout that someone stole the Opera Cup.

- Amaris & El Dragon & Micro Man def. Arez & Gino Medina & Mino Abismo *****

*- Falls Count Anywhere Match:* Alexander Hammerstone def. El Pagano

- Alicia Atout low blowed Hammerstone after the match before giving the MLW World Title to Richard Holliday.

- The Saito Brothers defeated Bud Heavy & Gnarls Garvin

- TJP defeated Buddy Matthews

- KC Navarro defeated Ho Ho Lun

*- MLW Middleweight Championship Match: *Myron Reed def. Bandido, Matt Cross and Tajiri (c) to win the title

*- Ladder Match:* 5150 def. Los Parks

- Miranda Gordy def. Rok-C

- Jacob Fatu def. Mads Krugger


----------



## USAUSA1

3venflow said:


> Full Blood & Thunder results in the spoiler tag below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *MLW Blood & Thunder Spoilers (1/21)*
> 
> - King Muertes def. Richard Holliday
> 
> - National Openweight Championship Match: Alex Kane (c) def. Calvin Tankman
> 
> - Open Challenge: EJ Nduka def. Ikuro Kwon
> 
> - Kwon said after he didn’t lose and the mic and said he didn’t lose and challenged Jacob Fatu.
> 
> - Jacob Fatu def. Ikuro Kwon
> 
> - Davey Richards def. ACH
> 
> - Richards said after the bout that someone stole the Opera Cup.
> 
> - Amaris & El Dragon & Micro Man def. Arez & Gino Medina & Mino Abismo ***
> 
> *- Falls Count Anywhere Match:* Alexander Hammerstone def. El Pagano
> 
> - Alicia Atout low blowed Hammerstone after the match before giving the MLW World Title to Richard Holliday.
> 
> - The Saito Brothers defeated Bud Heavy & Gnarls Garvin
> 
> - TJP defeated Buddy Matthews
> 
> - KC Navarro defeated Ho Ho Lun
> 
> *- MLW Middleweight Championship Match: *Myron Reed def. Bandido, Matt Cross and Tajiri (c) to win the title
> 
> *- Ladder Match:* 5150 def. Los Parks
> 
> - Miranda Gordy def. Rok-C
> 
> - Jacob Fatu def. Mads Krugger





Spoiler



Holiday/Alicia vs Hammerstone, now this might be good.

I thought the Parks was done with mlw?

Bandido goes from main eventing CMLL,AAA and Roh shows to jobbing in mlw mid card matches. This is why I have issues with mlw.


----------



## Dondada78

what happened to the von erichs?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

good question


----------



## Maicolboi

Dondada78 said:


> what happened to the von erichs?


Covid


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Full Blood & Thunder results in the spoiler tag below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *MLW Blood & Thunder Spoilers (1/21)*
> 
> - King Muertes def. Richard Holliday
> 
> - National Openweight Championship Match: Alex Kane (c) def. Calvin Tankman
> 
> - Open Challenge: EJ Nduka def. Ikuro Kwon
> 
> - Kwon said after he didn’t lose and the mic and said he didn’t lose and challenged Jacob Fatu.
> 
> - Jacob Fatu def. Ikuro Kwon
> 
> - Davey Richards def. ACH
> 
> - Richards said after the bout that someone stole the Opera Cup.
> 
> - Amaris & El Dragon & Micro Man def. Arez & Gino Medina & Mino Abismo ***
> 
> *- Falls Count Anywhere Match:* Alexander Hammerstone def. El Pagano
> 
> - Alicia Atout low blowed Hammerstone after the match before giving the MLW World Title to Richard Holliday.
> 
> - The Saito Brothers defeated Bud Heavy & Gnarls Garvin
> 
> - TJP defeated Buddy Matthews
> 
> - KC Navarro defeated Ho Ho Lun
> 
> *- MLW Middleweight Championship Match: *Myron Reed def. Bandido, Matt Cross and Tajiri (c) to win the title
> 
> *- Ladder Match:* 5150 def. Los Parks
> 
> - Miranda Gordy def. Rok-C
> 
> - Jacob Fatu def. Mads Krugger


A few thoughts:



Spoiler: Thoughts



*I really need to see Fatu in a bigger company at some point.
*So, did Holiday turn against Hammer? From what I've seen of Atout I'm not convinced she's a good enough to be an actor as a heel valet, but we'll see.
*I know Buddy probably isn't going to be around much, but it still hurts seeing him lose to TJP of all people.
*With all the Ls she's taken lately, I would assume Rok-C is 2.0 bound.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Micro Man or Mighty Mouse would be a good nickname for Jonathan Gresham.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Full Blood & Thunder results in the spoiler tag below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *MLW Blood & Thunder Spoilers (1/21)*
> 
> - King Muertes def. Richard Holliday
> 
> - National Openweight Championship Match: Alex Kane (c) def. Calvin Tankman
> 
> - Open Challenge: EJ Nduka def. Ikuro Kwon
> 
> - Kwon said after he didn’t lose and the mic and said he didn’t lose and challenged Jacob Fatu.
> 
> - Jacob Fatu def. Ikuro Kwon
> 
> - Davey Richards def. ACH
> 
> - Richards said after the bout that someone stole the Opera Cup.
> 
> - Amaris & El Dragon & Micro Man def. Arez & Gino Medina & Mino Abismo **
> 
> - Falls Count Anywhere Match:* Alexander Hammerstone def. El Pagano
> 
> - Alicia Atout low blowed Hammerstone after the match before giving the MLW World Title to Richard Holliday.
> 
> - The Saito Brothers defeated Bud Heavy & Gnarls Garvin
> 
> - TJP defeated Buddy Matthews
> 
> - KC Navarro defeated Ho Ho Lun
> 
> *- MLW Middleweight Championship Match: *Myron Reed def. Bandido, Matt Cross and Tajiri (c) to win the title
> 
> *- Ladder Match:* 5150 def. Los Parks
> 
> - Miranda Gordy def. Rok-C
> 
> - Jacob Fatu def. Mads Krugger


It's a shame about the bullshit with the mini's, because the rest of the tapings don't sound too bad. I just can't keep going with this company right now, unless it just so happens that they wake up and realize that wrestlers literally smaller than children are not the way to go and they completely scrap it.

Mini's have always been the type of wrestlers that one uses as a carnivalesque attraction, the type of wrestler that people gather to laugh at; there is no earthly way that you can expect the vast majority of the population to see "wrestlers" that Marko Stunt could push over with his foot, and honestly expect people to take them seriously. Sorry if that hurts people's feelings, but that's just the way it is, outside of a Mexican lucha audience, Mini's can only be played for laughs; there is a good reason little people have no "representation" in professional sports. MLW can learn to live with or die by that fact.


----------



## 3venflow

Killer Kross is returning according to PWInsider.


----------



## USAUSA1

I really want Thatcher back.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

USAUSA1 said:


> I really want Thatcher back.


your not the only one


----------



## Wolf Mark

3venflow said:


> Killer Kross is returning according to PWInsider.


That's where he should be.


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Killer Kross is returning according to PWInsider.


To that point, there was a vignette on the latest episode in black & white with a TV that had an hourglass on it before it blew up.

So I would say expect Kross at the next taping.


----------



## Brad Boyd

I was gonna watch the FSW PPV but I realized it was 3 hours long and it didn't even match the quality/presentation of MLW, so I skipped on it. Looking forward to seeing Kross debut in MLW though if the rumours are true.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Brad Boyd said:


> I was gonna watch the FSW PPV but I realized it was 3 hours long and it didn't even match the quality/presentation of MLW, so I skipped on it. Looking forward to seeing Kross debut in MLW though if the rumours are true.


Seems they are:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490161072883568640
Honestly can't imagine who else they could be teasing


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Stole this from Reddit but damn, this is bad:
> 
> *MLW Azteca last night had their reporter “record” Cesar, but the camera was in full view on the script instead.
> 
> View attachment 115144
> *


Just now coming across this post, and I admittedly don't understand. Is this about the script or the camera? Because the former I can understand, but as for the latter, Emilio was literally speaking with the cameraman before approaching Cesar; sports interviews are conducted like this all the time, where someone is filming while someone else takes audio soundbites.


----------



## 3venflow

El Hammerstone said:


> Just now coming across this post, and I admittedly don't understand. Is this about the script or the camera? Because the former I can understand, but as for the latter, Emilio was literally speaking with the cameraman before approaching Cesar; sports interviews are conducted like this all the time, where someone is filming while someone else takes audio soundbites.


Apparently it was his lines and the interviewer's lines. So basically, the full script. But I think you'd have to zoom in in HD to really see it.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Apparently it was his lines and the interviewer's lines. So basically, the full script. But I think you'd have to zoom in in HD to really see it.


Ah, I see, thanks; that's pretty sloppy then.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491945581274562562

I don’t know if this means he has signed with MLW or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491945581274562562
> 
> I don’t know if this means he has signed with MLW or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured he'd go back there


----------



## Metalhead1

RainmakerV2 said:


> I figured he'd go back there


I may sound naive, but is this just a one time appearance for him? Can he sign with another company, or did he sign a contract with MLW? I just don't know. BTW, I like your screen name since it's in the title of one of my favorite songs by Warrant (---:


----------



## El Hammerstone

Greatest pound for pound wrestler in the world...Microman.

You guys can fuck right off.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Gino needs to request his release and go literally anywhere else; having to hear that crowd chant "Microman" made me feel like I landed on a hostile alien planet.


----------



## USAUSA1

Congrats to Micro Man on his new contract.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Literally anyone on this forum can be a pro wrestler right this instant, and I say that without a shred of hyperbole; anyone who dares question that fact, I will refer them to toddler sized Microman, who even Marko Stunt can push over with his foot. Don't even dare claim that Microman is a good pro wrestler, no he isn't, he's the size of literal toddler, it's physically impossible for him to be a good or even remotely competent pro wrestler or athlete or any kind; there is a good reason little people have zero representation in pro sports, because they are not built for it. Shame on you MLW.


----------



## USAUSA1

If he can get a crowd reaction and make fans care about what he's doing in the ring, he is a good pro wrestler. Other sports are not pre determined.


----------



## El Hammerstone

These guys are "good pro wrestlers", they got a reaction during their match in Garbage Championship Wrestling. Pro wrestling is really something to be respected, let me tell you.


----------



## 3venflow

I don't see the appeal of minis personally, but can understand them as a novelty in Mexico and lighthearted promotions. MLW seems to be giving up on being predominantly sports-based and if you go back to the great PPV in late 2019 topped by Fatu vs. LA Park, it feels different. That was an MLW that could've potentially gone national with the right time and some more financial backing. Obviously not their fault a lot of talents got lured away, but they still have their two main headliners from that show (Fatu and Hammer). They should try to get Davey Boy Jr. and Timothy Thatcher back. Is Low Ki done with MLW now?


----------



## USAUSA1

Microman will be on the AAA Wrestlemania weekend show. 🙌


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't mind the Minis against other Minis or when they're used in short bursts of spots.

Problem with the 6 Man is that pretty much everyone in the match was having to wait around waiting for him to do his comedy spots. It took a joke and stretched it out way too far.


----------



## Outlaw91

TD Stinger said:


> I don't mind the Minis against other Minis or when they're used in short bursts of spots.
> 
> Problem with the 6 Man is that pretty much everyone in the match was having to wait around waiting for him to do his comedy spots. It took a joke and stretched it out way too far.


Yeah, that match was a joke. 
Nothing against mini vs mini though.


----------



## Outlaw91

Am I the only one who expected a shitty shit match from Krueger but actually enjoyed some spots? I mean the guy is very big and green but his character is decent and with right guys he could do well.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Microman and Usos dont draw interest for MLW in the slightest.


----------



## USAUSA1

I read that during Microman segments on BEIN TV, the ratings go up by 30,000 viewers.


----------



## Maicolboi

Killer Kross, Miranda Gordy, Holidead and Alex Shelley are no longer in the federation


----------



## Wolf Mark

Maicolboi said:


> Killer Kross, Miranda Gordy, Holidead and Alex Shelley are no longer in the federation


I wonder if the fact that KK is not there is because Court Bauer did not want him to be on CYN and Kross told him to go fuck himself. I heard Bauer tried to prevent CYN to do shows.


----------



## 3venflow

Hammerstone is wrestling Cesar Duran on the next Azteca Underground.


----------



## TD Stinger

The Fatu vs. Krugger Stairway to Hell match was pretty fun last week. Krugger is actually a lot better than I thought he was. He's not great, but he's better than the stereotypical big men we've all seen in wrestling.


----------



## Maicolboi

Results of Intimidation Games?


----------



## 3venflow

Haven't seen full results but an interesting thing...



Spoiler



SW3RVE returned to MLW to challenge Myron Reed. This is interesting because he's signed to AEW and while AEW lets its talent work elsewhere, there doesn't seem to have been any relationship with MLW for a long time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509723655235854343

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509700666008215560


----------



## Outlaw91

That's the theme song he should use in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

Agreed. Either he wants a fresh start or the rights are too expensive (but surely not Final Countdown level expensive?). It gives him more 'cool' factor when he has that as his theme.


----------



## 3venflow

Full Intimidation Games spoilers below:



Spoiler




Matt Cross defeated TJP
Danny “Limelight” Rivera comes out with Julius Smokes to cut a promo on the Von Erichs. When the Von Erichs came out to respond, they were attacked from behind by the debuting Hernandez.
Richard Holliday (w/Alicia Atout) defeated Davey Richards.
*MLW Tag Team Championship Match*: Calvin Tankman and EJ Nduka (c) defeated Mr. Thomas and Alex Kane
nZo came out and cut promo daring somebody to step up to him. Budd Heavy came out, but nZo desposed of him quickly. ACH came out afterwards, leading to a match.
NZO defeated ACH. KC Navarro had to be restrained after the match from attacking nZo.
David Marquez interviewed the Von Erichs backstage.
*MLW World Heavyweight Championship Triple Threat Match:* Alex Hammerstone (c) vs. Mads Krugger, vs. Jacob Fatu. Richard Holliday came out to do commentary but got into a pull apart brawl with Hammerstone before the bell, leading to Holliday being ejected. Hammerstone pinned Krugger in what was said to be the best match on the show. After the match, Los Parks attacked Jacob Fatu on the stage before Hammerstone ran them off. LA Park and Jacob Fatu are scheduled to face off in an “Apocalypto” Match on Friday afternoon’s Azteca Underground show.
*Mexican Death Match*: Los Parks (LA Park and LA Park Jr.) defeated Pagano and Gangrel.
*MLW Caribbean Championship Four Corners Match*: Octagon Jr defeated El Dragon, El Hijo de LA Park, and King Muertes (c) to win the title.
Myron Reed confronted Cesar Duran, leading to Duran bring former MLW Champion Swerve Strickland out
*MLW Middleweight Championship*: Myron Reed (c) defeated Swerve Strickland to retain his title
Gino Medina, Arez, and Mini Abismo ***** defeated KC Navarro, Aramis and Microman.
Holidead (w/Gangrel & Dr. Dax) defeated Shazza McKenzie.
*Bunkhouse Brawl:* The Von Erichs defeated Danny “Limelight” Rivera and Hernandez. After the match, Richard Holliday came out for a promo, insulting The Von Erichs. Ross and Marshall challenged Holliday to get in the ring. Out came Mads Krugger and King Muertes, who it became evident were paid off by Holliday. The three of them attack the Von Erichs until Hammerstone makes the save, setting up a six man tag for tomorrow’s Azteca Underground event and sending the crowd home happy.


----------



## Outlaw91

LOL David Marquez


----------



## MirandaGF4

I agree with you. I haven't seen such incredible matches for a long time


----------



## 3venflow

LA Park and family fired! From the WON:


----------



## Maicolboi

3venflow said:


> LA Park and family fired! From the WON:
> 
> View attachment 120142
> 
> also fired zenshi and gnarles Gavin


----------



## 3venflow

@Maicolboi Really? Court is being pretty ruthless with his cuts lately. I wonder if MLW is on shaky footing financially. Gnarls only signed in November.


----------



## Outlaw91

TD Stinger said:


> The Fatu vs. Krugger Stairway to Hell match was pretty fun last week. Krugger is actually a lot better than I thought he was. He's not great, but he's better than the stereotypical big men we've all seen in wrestling.


Krueger exceeded my expectations in that match. He's nowhere near a good in ring worker but he definitely evolved his work since the debut of his character against Hammerstone.


----------



## Maicolboi

3venflow said:


> @Maicolboi Really? Court is being pretty ruthless with his cuts lately. I wonder if MLW is on shaky footing financially. Gnarls only signed in November.



yes, in fact, it is no longer present even in the roster of the official website


----------



## Maicolboi

3venflow said:


> @Maicolboi Really? Court is being pretty ruthless with his cuts lately. I wonder if MLW is on shaky footing financially. Gnarls only signed in November.


but he shouldn't have come back Kim Chee?


----------



## Seppel

Someone seen the Wrestling between Holliday and Cross, here in Fusion 140.
So much love for this...


----------



## 3venflow

MLW have signed Juicy Finau, a US-Tongan wrestler. He's 25yo, 6'4" and over 400lbs, so a huge guy. He's been teaming with Jacob Fatu in GCW and they wrestled the Briscoes at a PPV last month in a very solid match. I think he's the right type for MLW to sign, someone who could easily have been spotted by WWE/AEW/IMPACT but hasn't been yet.

They should also consider Journey Fatu, Jacob's brother, who has teamed with Juicy as the South Pacific Savages. Then you have a trio of them.


----------



## Top bins

This was the first MLW show I've watched all year. 

Hernandez looks old and not the super mex that was over in TNA. He looked slow. 

Matt Cross and TJP was a good TV match. 

Had no idea Richard holladay and Alex hammerstone was feuding the promo from Alex was money. He reminds me of and obviously of a young Brock Lesnar without the spamming of Germans. 

The main event was too short, Calvin Tankman sucked on commentary the match was 8 minutes for a fatal five way. Alex Kane I can't see why MLW are pushing him. And I really don't get the puma thing or these Mexican guys with masks that's what I dont like about MLW. 

Main event next week looks good with Kruger, Fatu and Hammerstone. It's obviously been built for Hammerstone to have a program with his old best friend. 

May give it a watch again next week.


----------



## 3venflow

This is an incredible promo by Hammerstone. It's just a shame so few people will see it, but that's how it goes for anything outside of WWE and AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515091596219400195


----------



## USAUSA1

Respect Microman movement, most over wrestler in MLW.


----------



## joshprost99

Lince Dorado To Join MLW, Two Matches Announced For MLW Kings of Colosseum | Fightful News


Lince Dorado coming to MLW.




www.fightful.com





Lince Dorado is signing with MLW


----------



## Outlaw91

Court Bauer: MLW Has ‘Exceptional Evidence’ Proving Tortious Interference By WWE


Court Bauer said people should know that Major League Wrestling has “damning” evidence that proves their case against WWE.




www.mandatory.com





This could be very interesting if Bauer is right and they will win the lawsuit or they will agree on a settlement.


----------



## kovs27

Since I'm attending the tapings in Philly I've been binging MLW episodes to catch up from where I stopped watching. After getting through about 15 episodes a couple thoughts:

Mads Kruger is far better than when he first debuted. The Stairway to Hell match with Fatu was pretty good. I like it better than the 3 way title match with Hammerstone but those type of matches can always be hit or miss.

Microman is super fun. For whatever reason I really enjoy when someone run up to him and kick him in the chest and he goes flying into the corner. I'm looking forward to seeing him live.

For a guy who I hadn't heard of a year ago when he debuted in MLW Alex Kane has gotten better in the ring and is a pretty good promo. 

I like the pairing of Holliday and Atout, they make believable heels. I feel like Holliday is still missing something for me to really take him seriously as a World Title contender. I can't put my finger on it.

I'll always be a mark for Puma King. He's one cool cat.


----------



## Outlaw91

kovs27 said:


> I like the pairing of Holliday and Atout, they make believable heels. I feel like Holliday is still missing something for me to really take him seriously as a World Title contender. I can't put my finger on it.


I think he needs some kind of an entourage to help him win matches because he isn't credible enough going over better wrestlers, his victory over Davey Richards seemed strange. They should pair him and Atout with the Saito brothers, it's a win win situation for everyone involved.


Edit: Not that I don’t enjoy watching free MLW but I think they would benefit if they followed Impact's youtube payed subscription plan (insider and ultimate insider). It is cheap and useful.


----------



## 3venflow

MLW is bringing back the Samoan Swat Team with Fatu, Lance Anoa'i and Juicy Finau.

Tbh, Lance has never made an impression anywhere and all that sticks out is Reigns saving him after Shane O'Mac beat him. He's worked MLW in the past and faced MJF once. He feels to the Samoans what Hikuleo is to the Tongans. Juicy is an interest prospect who is very young. I'm surprised MLW hasn't brought in Jacob's brother, Journey Fatu, who has teamed with both he and Juicy elsewhere.


----------



## 3venflow

Kings of Colosseum results below in spoiler tags.



Spoiler



* Gangrel beat Budd Heavy via pinfall.

Matt Cross beat ACH via pinfall.
The MLW National Openweight Championship match featuring Alex Kane vs. Davey Richards ended in a 20-minute draw. After the match, Kane continued to beat up Richards. Myron Reed then came out, but he also turned on Richards, who was then subjected to a double-team beatdown.
Lince Dorado & Taya Valkyrie & Microman beat Arez & Holidead & Mini Abismo ***** after a pinfall. After the match, Sandman made the save from the heels attacking the babyfaces.
Myron Reed retained the MLW Middleweight Championship against KC Navarro and Arez.
MLW Champion Alex Hammerstone beat Richard Holliday to retian the title.
The New Samoan SWAT Team beat Los Aztecas after a pinfall. NZO then came out and attacked Jacob Fatu.
Taya Valkyrie beat Holidead to win the inaugural MLW Featherweight Championship.
MLW Tag Team Champions Calvin Tankman & EJ Nduka beat 5150 and The Von Erichs.
NZO beat Lince Dorado via pinfall.
Brittany Blake beat Zoey Skye via pinfall.
*Weapons of Mass Destruction:* Jacob Fatu beat Mads Krugger via pinfall.




Looks like quite a good set of tapings. Seems that...



Spoiler



NZO is getting a fairly big push, beating newcomer Lince Dorado and attacking Jacob Fatu which will presumably lead to a program between them.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> Kings of Colosseum results below in spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> * Gangrel beat Budd Heavy via pinfall.
> 
> Matt Cross beat ACH via pinfall.
> The MLW National Openweight Championship match featuring Alex Kane vs. Davey Richards ended in a 20-minute draw. After the match, Kane continued to beat up Richards. Myron Reed then came out, but he also turned on Richards, who was then subjected to a double-team beatdown.
> Lince Dorado & Taya Valkyrie & Microman beat Arez & Holidead & Mini Abismo *** after a pinfall. After the match, Sandman made the save from the heels attacking the babyfaces.
> Myron Reed retained the MLW Middleweight Championship against KC Navarro and Arez.
> MLW Champion Alex Hammerstone beat Richard Holliday to retian the title.
> The New Samoan SWAT Team beat Los Aztecas after a pinfall. NZO then came out and attacked Jacob Fatu.
> Taya Valkyrie beat Holidead to win the inaugural MLW Featherweight Championship.
> MLW Tag Team Champions Calvin Tankman & EJ Nduka beat 5150 and The Von Erichs.
> NZO beat Lince Dorado via pinfall.
> Brittany Blake beat Zoey Skye via pinfall.
> *Weapons of Mass Destruction:* Jacob Fatu beat Mads Krugger via pinfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like quite a good set of tapings. Seems that...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NZO is getting a fairly big push, beating newcomer Lince Dorado and attacking Jacob Fatu which will presumably lead to a program between them.


I was about to post the spoilers too. I think they can create some good episodes of Fusion with those matches.


----------



## kovs27

3venflow said:


> Kings of Colosseum results below in spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> * Gangrel beat Budd Heavy via pinfall.
> 
> Matt Cross beat ACH via pinfall.
> The MLW National Openweight Championship match featuring Alex Kane vs. Davey Richards ended in a 20-minute draw. After the match, Kane continued to beat up Richards. Myron Reed then came out, but he also turned on Richards, who was then subjected to a double-team beatdown.
> Lince Dorado & Taya Valkyrie & Microman beat Arez & Holidead & Mini Abismo *** after a pinfall. After the match, Sandman made the save from the heels attacking the babyfaces.
> Myron Reed retained the MLW Middleweight Championship against KC Navarro and Arez.
> MLW Champion Alex Hammerstone beat Richard Holliday to retian the title.
> The New Samoan SWAT Team beat Los Aztecas after a pinfall. NZO then came out and attacked Jacob Fatu.
> Taya Valkyrie beat Holidead to win the inaugural MLW Featherweight Championship.
> MLW Tag Team Champions Calvin Tankman & EJ Nduka beat 5150 and The Von Erichs.
> NZO beat Lince Dorado via pinfall.
> Brittany Blake beat Zoey Skye via pinfall.
> *Weapons of Mass Destruction:* Jacob Fatu beat Mads Krugger via pinfall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like quite a good set of tapings. Seems that...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NZO is getting a fairly big push, beating newcomer Lince Dorado and attacking Jacob Fatu which will presumably lead to a program between them.


It was a fun tapings. None of the matches were bad, nothing was standout but that's standard for MLW. Their niche is solid storytelling and being Lucha Underground light, which I enjoy. I do wish the Weapons of Mass Destruction match lasted longer. I felt it was the weakest of the three Fatu/Krugger matches.


----------



## UNOFFICIAL ARTIST

GangGrel o Budd Heavy(5/10 strange sangres) National Title Money Challenge]Alex Kane & Davey Richards to time limit draw(6/10 karmic swerves) [hammerstone segment/jacob fatu segment/re-set 5150 segment] 5150's Danny Rivera comes out and CUTS. EVERYONE. DOWN! Valkyrie/Lince Dorado/Microman o Strange Sangre(5/10 strange surprises) SAT o unannounced team(squash) [middleweight title]myron reed o kc navarro & arez(6/10 triple g.o.a.t.s.) [world title]hammerstone over holliday(7/10 hammer hogans) [featherweight title]valkyrie o holidead(6/10 two time locas) [tag title]hustle/power o von erichs & 5150(6/10 strong scams) nZo o lince dorado(6/10 smack talking skywalkers) brittany blake o zoey skye(barely 3-4 minutes) matt cross o ach(7/10 m-dogg medals) [wmd]jacob fatu o mads krugger(7/10 samoan smash teams)


----------



## UNOFFICIAL ARTIST

[Major League Royalty] Happy 20TH m-l-dub!!(for a special occasion like this one would guess the most ideal fanbase gitt would be dvds) Gangrel was not only in respectable shape for his age(50's?)but also introduced "strange sangre" brood.(holidead/a slimmer abyss type/mini abismo ***** & arez) Incidentally, thanks for chikara memories lince. Karma was SUCH a malicious mistress for wesley david richards since he didn't get gold or ca$h THEN had "swerve style" beat down from mr reed.(for all the dishonored ROH waiting 9 years, thank you for the "JUSTICE") 5150's Rivera did juilus smokes proud by comedy work SO impressive he should consider pt stand up with mick foley.(easily earned drink from me) Highly welcome philly return for ICW-ROH-TNA-JAP icons maximos.(between turning heel and adding third member it'll be quite interesting where they go at this stage of career) 3X champ Reed complimented status as "the young goat" with this win. Microman is very inspiring wonder to behold.(nuff said) My sandman reunion(ICW 01-02 & JAP 05)took a surprising turn because as I put him over he did more in return giving me a BEER BATH!(thanks for making this superfan a drunk for one night, james) "Clout Couple" holliday & alicia atout have become quite the title threat.(could see them giving mickie/nick aldis or cole/baker considerable problems) Congrats to FIRST "featherweight" campeon valkyrie!(only took less than 3 weeks for her to go from wwe castoff-to-best in the world again) Speaking of castoffs, the former "enzo amore" was as funkadelic as ever, yet got impression that he's struggling too much creating fresh diologue. Now that womens division is fully established, blake & skye deserve longer bout to decide first contender. Fatu was everywhere between video segment, introducing new SST/pearl harbor'd at color table all before crippling krugger to answer that classic question: "mirror mirror on the wall, who's the MOST MONSTROUS WMD of all?" Cesar Duran continues best impression of "hispanic vince mcmahon" of any brand.(salina de la renta is very missed and will return someday) In closing "we're" celebrating 20 YEARS of philadelphia pro wrestling travels! Ringwork=B Overall Experience=B+


----------



## Gwi1890

Gave this a shot tonight on Fite, and was impressed, probably one of the best shows I’ve watched in a while.


----------



## UNOFFICIAL ARTIST

Between starting-and-stopping twice between 2002, 2004 then returning 2018, this brand made considerable growth in 2019 expanding into africa/ireland & re-building 71 year-old opera cup tourney. The ONLY missing main element is dvds! May philly show was "our" fourth covering.


----------



## Outlaw91

Spoiler



MLW Battle Riot IV Spoilers (6/23) - WrestleZone.com



Interesting surprise appearance, I hope he's getting signed full-time.


----------



## USAUSA1

Outlaw91 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MLW Battle Riot IV Spoilers (6/23) - WrestleZone.com
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting surprise appearance, I hope he's getting signed full-time.


Number 36 is the biggest surprise and all MLW FANS WILL GO NUTS!!!!!

Mlw has a deep roster but gets no love on the internet. I think Court and their history turned off fans to no return. I think they have been doing a good job recently with rebuilding.


----------



## Outlaw91

USAUSA1 said:


> Number 36 is the biggest surprise and all MLW FANS WILL GO NUTS!!!!!
> 
> Mlw has a deep roster but gets no love on the internet. I think Court and their history turned off fans to no return. I think they have been doing a good job recently with rebuilding.


Damn, I didn’t even notice the number 36, the prodigal son has returned. 
I also think MLW's product is pretty solid and their roster is good. They should think about putting on 3 or 4 PPVs per year too. If it's similar to their first one back pre pandemic I would pay for it.


----------



## americanoutlaw

When are they going air the battle riot?


----------



## 3venflow

MLW has struck a deal to air on Sky channel 191 (Ayozat TV) here in the UK.









Ayozat TV and MLW Partnering Up For New Broadcast Deal


There had been multiple reports over the last week hinting that Major League Wrestling was working on a new media rights deal ahead of their FURY ROAD




www.sescoops.com


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn, i have no idea who these two are until today. But they are GOLD on the MIC! MLW is pretty damn solid. They need to expand or grow.


----------



## Outlaw91

Chan Hung said:


> Damn, i have no idea who these two are until today. But they are GOLD on the MIC! MLW is pretty damn solid. They need to expand or grow.


Yes, they are solid and so are other promotions. I could have only dreamed to have so many options, easy to access, 12-13 years ago. 
Yet many people keep on hating the same 2 wrestling products that clearly aren't for them.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Chan Hung said:


> Damn, i have no idea who these two are until today. But they are GOLD on the MIC! MLW is pretty damn solid. They need to expand or grow.


These are the kind of guys I wanted to see in AEW, not Tony fucking Nese and 40 year old WWE midcarders.


----------



## 3venflow

Tbh, that was the first decent episode of Fusion in a while. MLW has been a hard watch at times recently, but it's a promotion I keep willing to do well. It probably needs an investor/buyer to grow bigger, because even after keeping Hammerstone and Fatu with new contracts, they don't seem to have expanded their presence at all.

@Chan Hung Mic guy is Alex Kane who has huge potential. He's only a four-year pro and has <150 career matches, but is showing a ton of promise. The big bearded guy is Mr. Thomas, who used to be in CHIKARA and was one of Contra's death squad masked guys in MLW.

Kane will probably get a main event push by MLW when he's more experienced, that's if they can hold on to him.



GNKenny said:


> These are the kind of guys I wanted to see in AEW, not Tony fucking Nese and 40 year old WWE midcarders.


I agree with the principle, but it's not like AEW has ignored the indies/smaller promotions. They've brought in a lot of talents from outside of WWE (Eddie K, Rush, Lethal, Garcia, Yuta, Moriarty, Acclaimed, Starks, Hobbs, Brody King, Top Flight, Varsitys, Nick Wayne, Gresham, Kaun, Toa, etc.). Hell, they lured MJF and Pillman from MLW, though they may wish they had left Pillman there. They have gone over the top with Fed signings though and I don't want to see anymore unless they're must-get talents (Tony Nese is good enhancement though, look at what he did with OC on Rampage).


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Does anyone know when battle riot will be shown or no?


----------



## Chan Hung

GNKenny said:


> These are the kind of guys I wanted to see in AEW, not Tony fucking Nese and 40 year old WWE midcarders.


Seriously. These two guys have charisma, have promo skills. They need to be on mainstream TV, not geeks like you mentioned like Nese and other uncharismatic vaccums.


----------



## USAUSA1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548474739596804099


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

USAUSA1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548474739596804099


No, Not Gino!


----------



## kovs27

No surprise about Gino. He hasn't been featured player in quite a while. Hopefully he turns up somewhere soon as Gino has a boatload of potential.


----------



## USAUSA1

I remember one interview with Bruce Prichard praising him. Maybe NXT is his next move.


----------



## 3venflow

Would not be surprised to see Gino get a call from GCW since they give a lot of love to lucha/latino wrestlers. If he can get a deal with WWE/NXT, then good for him. He does tick two boxes (height, youth) but I'm not sure if Gino is special enough for Prichard make a push to sign. There's a lot of work to be had as a nomadic freelancer - just look at Blake Christian who has appeared in IMPACT, AEW, ROH, NJPW Strong, GCW and PWG this year.


----------



## kovs27

Was the Kings of Colosseum episode the last one to air on Youtube? It's been two weeks since that was uploaded.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

kovs27 said:


> Was the Kings of Colosseum episode the last one to air on Youtube? It's been two weeks since that was uploaded.


Yeah, I believe so.


----------



## 3venflow

It looks like they're sending Hammerstone around the globe to try and get MLW more attention. Wouldn't surprise me if he pops up in NOAH where he worked a bit before the pandemic hit. Maybe he can get a booking in IMPACT since Gresham took the ROH World Title there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554211876376027136
Fatu made a big impression on the Ric Flair last show in a no contest against Josh Alexander. On Twitter, I saw people who hadn't seen much of him in awe of his athleticism. Maybe that will turn a few eyes to MLW. I still view those two (Hammerstone and Fatu) are MLW's most interesting talents, but Alex Kane could reach that status eventually if they hold on to him.

BTW, speaking of the Ric Flair show, Killer Kross vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. was presented as an MLW match, even though Smith hasn't appeared there since 2020. The match was bad with Kross looking genuinely awful.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> BTW, speaking of the Ric Flair show, Killer Kross vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. was presented as an MLW match, even though Smith hasn't appeared there since 2020. The match was bad with Kross looking genuinely awful.


Harry Smith is quite a gem for NWA, I think they will put the World title on him pretty soon.


----------



## Maicolboi

fury road has been canceled?


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559347443967352833
This is great. Shun is one of the best talents outside of the major Japanese promotions. Several other DG talents are also flying over for the tapings.


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> It looks like they're sending Hammerstone around the globe to try and get MLW more attention. Wouldn't surprise me if he pops up in NOAH where he worked a bit before the pandemic hit. Maybe he can get a booking in IMPACT since Gresham took the ROH World Title there.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554211876376027136
> BTW, speaking of the Ric Flair show, Killer Kross vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. was presented as an MLW match, even though Smith hasn't appeared there since 2020. The match was bad with Kross looking genuinely awful.


It was very short too 
I think it was booked differently until the decision for Kross to go back to WWE changed everything backstage


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Maicolboi said:


> fury road has been canceled?


Here is the so-called “house show” instead lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561838577939619840


----------



## Maicolboi

Kc navarro relased?


----------



## 3venflow

Not much to talk about lately with MLW, but tonight's show looks good and will make for good TV. The DRAGON GATE guys are really good.

Few absences I noticed: Holliday, Tankman & Nduka, the Von Erichs.


MLW Champion Hammerstone vs. Bandido
Willie Mack vs. Jacob Fatu in a Street Fight
Laredo Kid & Komander & Microman vs. Gino Medina & Black Taurus & Mini Abismo Ne-gro
MLW Middleweight Champion Myron Reed vs. Shun Skywalker
MLW National Openweight Champion Davey Richards vs. SB Kento
Lady Shani vs. Lady Fammer vs. La Hiedra vs. Reina Dorada - Winner earns MLW Featherweight Championship bout
MLW Featherweight Champion Taya Valkyrie vs. winner of four way
Alex Kane's Peach State Prize Fight
Mads Kruger vs. Mance Warner
Also advertised are The Samoan SWAT Team and more


----------



## Maicolboi

3venflow said:


> Non c'è molto di cui parlare ultimamente con MLW, ma lo spettacolo di stasera sembra buono e farà una buona TV. I ragazzi di DRAGON GATE sono davvero bravi.
> 
> Poche le assenze che ho notato: Holliday, Tankman & Nduka, i Von Erichs.
> 
> 
> Il campione della MLW Hammerstone contro Bandido
> Willie Mack contro Jacob Fatu in una rissa di strada
> Laredo Kid & Komander & Microman contro Gino Medina & Black Taurus & Mini Abismo Ne-gro
> Il campione dei pesi medi MLW Myron Reed contro Shun Skywalker
> Il campione nazionale dei pesi aperti MLW Davey Richards contro SB Kento
> Lady Shani contro Lady Fammer contro La Hiedra contro Reina Dorada - Il vincitore guadagna l'incontro del campionato MLW Featherweight
> Il campione dei pesi piuma MLW Taya Valkyrie contro il vincitore di quattro vie
> Lotta a premi di Peach State di Alex Kane
> Mads Kruger contro Mance Warner
> Sono pubblicizzati anche il Samoan SWAT Team e altro ancora
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Results of event?


----------



## 3venflow

Maicolboi said:


> Results of event?


All I know for sure is:



Spoiler



Hammerstone d. Bandido and brawled with EJ Nduka after the match

Shun Skywalker d. Myron Reed to win the MLW World Middleweight Title



And I guess...



Spoiler



Davey Richards d. SB Kento because only one title change was reported.


----------



## USAUSA1

Microman main evented???????? The best thing going .


----------



## Maicolboi

Mads Krugger was relased.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Apparently Lio Rush has unretired again too


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Next month, MLW is headed to Pro Wrestling TV









MLW and Pro Wrestling TV Strike Streaming Deal


PWTV’s Free Streaming Service to Debut MLW on Thursday, Nov. 3




mlw.com


----------



## Maicolboi




----------



## Outlaw91

Battle Riot 4 and other previous MLW shows are on demand on Pro Wrestling TV.
The mobile app seems pretty decent and it is also available on many other devices. I only hope they will stick to a normal schedule and there won't be such big gaps between shows like before.

Edit: The app is OK but the video quality is worse than it was on YouTube, at least on Chromecast. I doubt it has anything to do with the internet speed.


----------



## kovs27

Outlaw91 said:


> Battle Riot 4 and other previous MLW shows are on demand on Pro Wrestling TV.
> The mobile app seems pretty decent and it is also available on many other devices. I only hope they will stick to a normal schedule and there won't be such big gaps between shows like before.
> 
> Edit: The app is OK but the video quality is worse than it was on YouTube, at least on Chromecast. I doubt it has anything to do with the internet speed.


I watched after downloading the app onto my Firestick. I had no issues with video quality.

BattleRiot 4 was fun. I'm a sucker for any sort of Royal Rumble style match. Some of the surprises were of higher quality than in years past although some of the same silliness still entered the match.


----------



## ChupaVegasX

kovs27 said:


> I watched after downloading the app onto my Firestick. I had no issues with video quality.
> 
> BattleRiot 4 was fun. I'm a sucker for any sort of Royal Rumble style match. Some of the surprises were of higher quality than in years past although some of the same silliness still entered the match.


Is it the whole event or just the rumble? Don’t want to waste my time downloading or signing up for something I might use once. Is there commercials?


----------



## 3venflow

Based on the latest tapings, it looks like they're returning to the trump card...



Spoiler



Alex Hammerstone vs. Jacob Fatu



... to start off 2023. Who wins that one? And...



Spoiler



Will one of them re-turn heel as they're both babyfaces right now and the two top guys in the company.

Hammerstone is 400 days into his reign. Fatu held the title for 819 days. The two longest reigning champs in MLW history.


----------



## Outlaw91

kovs27 said:


> I watched after downloading the app onto my Firestick. I had no issues with video quality.


I'll check it again, I had no issue with Triplemania's video quality though.


----------



## kovs27

ChupaVegasX said:


> Is it the whole event or just the rumble? Don’t want to waste my time downloading or signing up for something I might use once. Is there commercials?


The BattleRiot is shown in it's entirety during an episoe of Fusion. A couple other things happen as well.


----------



## Maicolboi

Gangrel, Pagano and von erichs was relased


----------



## ChupaVegasX

Maicolboi said:


> Gangrel, Pagano and von erichs was relased


You also said Mads Kruger was released…


----------



## ChupaVegasX

kovs27 said:


> The BattleRiot is shown in it's entirety during an episoe of Fusion. A couple other things happen as well.


I watched it. Should be called the fat guy battle Royal.


----------



## Outlaw91

ChupaVegasX said:


> You also said Mads Kruger was released…


Pagano and Gangrel aren't even signed to a contract. Pagano is a Triple A talent.


----------



## Maicolboi

ChupaVegasX said:


> L'ho visto. Dovrebbe essere chiamato il ragazzo grasso Battle Royal.
> [/CITAZIONE]
> 
> Mads non è stato nel roster del sito ufficiale


----------



## 3venflow

Von Erichs said just last week they have a contract until June 2023. Source on them being released?









Marshall & Ross Von Erich's MLW contracts are set to expire in June 2023


Marshall and Ross Von Erich speak about their collective futures and being open to staying with MLW or venturing to AEW or WWE




www.postwrestling.com





I'm interested what happens with them. They have the name but have never really stood out as much as you'd want a Von Erich team too. And Marshall being much better than Ross doesn't help. Will WWE or AEW go for them based on the name/look? Or maybe sign them for NXT or ROH, the secondary brands?


----------



## ChupaVegasX

I don’t speak Italian


----------



## Maicolboi

ChupaVegasX said:


> I don’t speak Italian


Mads in no longer present in the official site roster


----------



## americanoutlaw

Mads Krügger,King Muertes and von erichs missing from the roster page


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite Kid's nephews have signed deals with MLW. I guess they may replace the Von Erichs, like for like almost, as a young team carrying their family name.

I have never seen either of them work yet.


----------



## 3venflow

Just had a look at Twitter and a search for 'Hammerstone Holliday', one of MLW's biggest matches, got a total of one person in the entire world talking about it last night. That's so sad as it has been a well built feud, but MLW just can't build any momentum even with a bunch of good-looking, marketable guys at the top. The company has at least five wrestlers who I feel could walk straight into WWE or AEW and look the part.

Next week, they're airing the Hammerstone vs. Bandido title match that was taped in mid-September even before Bandido faced Jericho. Hammerstone was jumped by EJ Nduka after the Holliday match. Hammerstone vs. Nduka was taped in October.


----------

